# Knitting Tea Party, 22nd August, 2014



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party, August 22nd, 2014.

My turn this week and I hope I can make as good a job of it as Julie did last week. Im not much of a cook and if theres a quick way to do something Ill take it, which is why I liked Agness idea last week of using Campbells Condensed Mushroom Soup in lasagne, instead of having to make a white sauce. So...I went onto the Campbells Soup website and found a few recipes for you.

Pork Chops with a Creamy Mushroom & Garlic Sauce
Ingredients
	1 tbsp vegetable oil
	4 boneless pork chops
	1 can of Campbell's Cream of Mushroom Condensed Soup
	180ml milk
	1 clove of garlic (minced)

Method
1 Heat the oil in a frying pan over a medium heat.
2 Add the pork and cook until brown on both sides, stir in the soup, milk and minced garlic and bring to the boil stirring frequently.
3 Cover and cook for 8-10 minutes or until the pork is cooked through.
4 Serve with mashed potato and mixed vegetables.
Serves 4

Slow Cooker Chicken in Creamy Sun-Dried Tomato Sauce
Ingredients
	2 cans Campbell's Condensed Cream of Chicken Soup (Regular or 98% Fat Free)
	200ml water
	250ml (8floz) white wine
	30g coarsely chopped pitted olives
	2 tbsp capers, drained
	2 cloves garlic, crushed
	1 can artichoke hearts, drained and chopped
	100g sun-dried tomatoes, drained and coarsely chopped
	800g skinless, boneless chicken breast
	4 tbsp chopped fresh basil leaves
	220g regular long-grain white rice, cooked according to package directions (or if youre lazy like me, you could use the microwavable rice straight from the packet!)
	
	Method
1 Stir the soup, water, wine, olives, capers, garlic, artichokes and tomatoes in a 3.5 litre slow cooker. Add the chicken and turn to coat.
2 Cover and cook on LOW for 7 to 8 hours or on HIGH for 4-5 hours or until the chicken is cooked through. Sprinkle with the basil, if desired.
3 Serve with the rice.
Serves 8

Crunchy Tuna Pasta Bake
Ingredients
	1 can of Campbell's Cream of Tomato Condensed Soup
	125ml milk
	330g cooked pasta
	1-2 (185g) cans of tuna (drained)
	1 small can of sweetcorn (drained)
	2 packets of plain crisps (crushed)
	80g grated cheese
	
Method
1 Add the soup and the milk to a medium sized saucepan, bring to the boil stirring frequently.
2 Add the pasta, tuna & sweetcorn then simmer for 1 minute stirring continuously.
3 Pour the mixture into a heat proof dish, top with crushed crisps and the cheese.
4 Place under the grill until the cheese is golden brown.
Serves 3-4

Prawn and Broccoli Spaghetti
Ingredients
	1 tablespoon olive or vegetable oil
	220g broccoli florets
	2 cloves garlic, crushed
1 can Campbell's Condensed Cream of Celery Soup
	125ml (4floz) water
	1 tsp lemon juice extract
	¼ tsp ground black pepper
	450g fresh or thawed frozen medium prawns, shelled and deveined
	400g cooked thin spaghetti
	
Method
1 Heat the oil in a high sided frying pan over medium heat. Add the broccoli and garlic and cook until the broccoli is tender-crisp.
2 Stir the soup, water, lemon juice and black pepper in the frying-pan and bring to a boil. Add the prawns and reduce the heat to a low simmer and cook for 5 minutes or until the shrimp is cooked through.
3 Serve the shrimp mixture over the cooked spaghetti.
Serves 4

I admit I havent tried any of these recipes yet, but I like the sound of all of them, so I will give them a whirl.

As this is coming from Scotland I felt I should include some Scottish recipes too, and I took all of these from www.rampantscotland.com/recipes
Here are a couple of soups as starters....

Scotch Broth
Mutton was a frequent ingredient in Scottish meals and when Scotch Broth soup was being made, the mutton would often be used as the main course, rather than being chopped up and returned to the pot. The quantities noted below will make enough soup for six people. You can use a boiling fowl (stewing fowl) instead of mutton, in which case it is called "Hen Broth".

Ingredients 
1lb mutton or one-year-old neck of lamb 
3 pints of water 
1oz pearl barley and 2oz dried peas, soaked overnight 
A large carrot a large onion, a small leek (all sliced), a small diced turnip and 4oz shredded cabbage 
1 level tablespoon of chopped parsley
Method 
Trim any excess fat from the mutton and put in a large pan with the water, pearl barley, peas and seasoning. Bring to the boil and simmer for an hour. 
Add the carrot, onion, leek and turnip, return to the boil and simmer for another 30 minutes or until the vegetables are just cooked. Add the cabbage and cook for another 15 minutes. Remove the mutton from the pot and trim off the meat (into small pieces if they are to be served with the soup) and return it to the pot, discarding the bone. Skim off any fat, season to taste and sprinkle parsley on the piping hot bowls of soup before serving.

Cullen Skink
The name of this rich, tasty soup comes from the fishing village of Cullen, in Morayshire. "Skink" is a soup made originally from a shin of beef. But in this case, the main ingredient is smoked haddock. 
Ingredients: 
A large smoked haddock (weighing around 2 lb) 
1 medium onion, finely chopped. 
1½ pints (900ml) milk 
2 tablespoons butter 
8 oz mashed potato 
Salt and pepper 
1 bay leaf 
Chopped parsley 
Water 
Triangles of toast (as an accompaniment)
Method 
Cover the smoked haddock with water, in a shallow pan, skin side down. Bring to the boil and simmer for 4/5 minutes, turning once. Take the haddock from the pan and remove the skin and bones. Break up the fish into flakes, return to the stock and add the chopped onion, bay leaf, salt and pepper. Simmer for another 15 minutes. Strain, remove the bay leaf but retain the stock and fish. Add the milk to the fish stock and bring back to the boil. Add enough mashed potato to create the consistency you prefer (don't be afraid to make it rich and thick!). Add the fish and reheat. Check for seasoning. Just before serving, add the butter in small pieces so that it runs through the soup. 
Serve with chopped parsley on top, accompanied by triangles of toast.

Last year DH and I were in Cullen with another couple and of course we had to try Cullen Skink whilst we were there...or to be honest, the other three did as I dont like it because of the smokey flavour. However I had cream of asparagus soup instead and it was absolutely delicious!
Moving on to two recipes for your main course and the next recipe sounds very tasty to me. Ive never tried marmalade with lamb before, although I have had it with duck.

Dundee Lamb Chops
Thanks to Mrs Keiller of Dundee, who bought a load of surplus oranges and made them into marmalade, Dundee is forever associated with that fruit (and jute and journalism as well as jam). So whenever marmalade is added to a recipe (as here) it immediately becomes "Dundee". The quantities below will serve four (unless the chops are very small or the appetites are large). 
Ingredients: 
Four leg of lamb chops 
2.5 fluid ounces (75ml or five tablespoons) vinegar 
Half teaspoon ground ginger 
4 tablespoons marmalade - from Keiller's of Dundee to be authentic! 
4 slices orange for garnish 
2 ounces (60g or half stick) butter 
2½ fluid ounces (75ml) water 
Half teaspoon paprika 
Salt and pepper
Method: 
You will need a frying pan with a heavy base and a close-fitting lid. First, brown the chops in the butter. Sprinkle the ginger, paprika, salt and pepper over the chops and add water and vinegar. Place a generous tablespoon of marmalade on the top of each chop. Bring to a slow simmer and cook for 45 minutes on a very low heat. If required, add a little extra water. 
Serve with a twist of orange on top of the chops and with boiled potatoes and fresh vegetables.

Stovies
The French create the classic "Gratin Dauphinoise" by slicing potatoes thinly and cooking them slowly, which is the basis of the Scottish dish stovies. The name probably comes from the Scottish and north of England word for stewing. There are many variations on the versatile recipe for stovies but the basic ingredients are usually potato and onions and some form of meat with good fat content. The quantities below are sufficient for four people. 
Ingredients: 
4 oz cold, diced lamb (two-thirds of a cup) 
1½ lb potatoes, peeled and sliced. Some people use alternate thin and thicker slices - the thin ones then turn to mush. 
1 (or two if you prefer) large onion, very thinly sliced. 
1 level tablespoon good quality dripping (from meat or bacon). If dripping is not available, cooking oil will do (though not as good a flavour). 
Stock or water 
Salt and pepper, nutmeg or all-spice for seasoning 
Chopped parsley or chives

Method: 
Melt the dripping in a large pan (preferably with a tight fitting lid), add a layer of sliced potatoes, then a layer of onion and next a layer of meat. Add enough stock or water to cover (though some prefer their stovies dry, in which case add only 2-3 tablespoons). Then repeat the layers once again and season the dish thoroughly - in addition to salt and plenty pepper, add some nutmeg or all-spice).
Cover and cook over a low to moderate heat (shaking the pan occasionally) for about 30 minutes or until the potatoes are tender and the liquid is absorbed. Serve with a sprinkling of chopped parsley or chives (or chervil).

My mum used to make stovies for us when we were children although she used flat sausage (a very Scottish kind of sausage which is kind of a 3inch square shape, about ½ inch thick and doesnt have a skin) instead of diced lamb or minced beef.

Next a vegetable dish.....

Clapshot
This is a simple traditional dish which originated in the Orkneys. Variations on this recipe are sold, ready made and microwaveable, in supermarkets in Scotland these days. It is often served with haggis, instead of separate "tatties and neeps." 
Ingredients: 
1 pound boiled potatoes 
1 pound boiled turnip 
1 or 2 tablespoons chopped chives 
Salt and pepper 
2 ounces butter or margarine
Method: 
Beat the two vegetables together while still hot and mix in the butter, chives and seasoning. If necessary, continue to beat in a pot until it is piping hot before serving.

I love Clapshot and could easily make a meal of it on its own. On Burns Night I can take or leave the haggis, but the tatties and neeps I adore!

What you have been waiting for..... the puddings!

Cranachan
This is a popular Scottish dessert and there are many variations and names such as Cream Crowdie. 
Ingredients: 
3 oz (half cup) pinhead or coarse oatmeal 
Half pint double cream 
1 tablespoon Drambuie (optional)
Method: 
Toast the oatmeal in a frying pan on a high heat until lightly brown. Whisk the cream into a soft consistency and mix in the oatmeal and Drambuie (alternatively, use a few drops vanilla essence or other flavouring of your choice). Serve in tall glasses. A popular variation is to mix in 6oz (one and a half cups) of fresh raspberries. Or use vanilla ice cream instead of cream.

I first tasted this next pudding when I was at Stobo Castle Health Spa, where the food (and everything else!) was wonderful.

Ecclefechan Butter Tart
When travel writer Bruce Stannard from Scots Heritage Magazine was staying at Coul House Hotel he was so impressed by the Ecclefechan Butter Tart that he asked for the recipe. Here it is. As for Ecclefechan, that's a small town in Dumfries and Galloway where the influential philosopher and historian Thomas Carlyle was born. 
Ingredients: 
2 Beaten eggs 
6oz (200 gms or just under one US cup) soft brown sugar 
1 tbsp vinegar 
8oz (250 gms or One and a quarter US cups) mixed dried fruit 
2oz (50 gms) chopped walnuts 
Prepared shortcrust pastry 
4oz (125 gms or one stick) melted butter
Method: 
Mix the sugar, butter and beaten eggs together. Stir in the vinegar, then add mixed fruit and nuts. Line patty tins with pastry and put a spoonful of the mixture into each. Bake in a fairly hot oven (190C/375F/Gas Mark 5) for 20-25 minutes.

If youre feeling brave you could have a go at this drink to wash down the other three courses!

Atholl Brose
There are a number of variations in making this drink which have been handed down over many generations. The brew is first recorded in 1475 when the Earl of Atholl was attempting to capture Iain MacDonald, Lord of the Isles who was leading a rebellion against the king. Hearing that MacDonald drank from a small well, the Earl ordered it to be filled with honey, whisky and oatmeal. MacDonald stayed sampling the concoction and was captured! Here is the traditional Atholl Brose, from a recipe made public by the Duke of Atholl some years ago.
Ingredients: 
3 rounded tablespoons of medium oatmeal 
2 tablespoons heather honey 
Scotch whisky
Method: 
The oatmeal is prepared by putting it into a basin and mixing with cold water until the consistency is that of a thick paste. Leave for half an hour and then put through a fine strainer, pressing with a wooden spoon to extract as much liquid as possible. Throw away the oatmeal and use the creamy liquor from the oatmeal for the brose.
Mix four dessert spoonfuls of pure honey and four sherry glassfuls of the prepared oatmeal and stir well. (Purists insist on a silver spoon for stirring!) Put into a quart bottle and fill with malt whisky; shake before serving.

I think we will all be sleeping well tonight if we do sample the Atholl Brose, although it may depend on the size of your "sample"! Im heading for bed very shortly, so I will wish you Goodnight / Good evening / Good morning with the hope that the upcoming week will be a good one for all of us.
Kate x


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Wonderful opening, Kate! I loved seeing the Scottish recipes although I don't cook these days.
Have a good sleep! I can't believe I'm on the opening page!
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks June, it's always a relief when it posts properly!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Great start, Kate- a lot to 'digest'!!!!!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Well done Kate. Great opening. You can always rely on a can of Campbells condensed soup to bring a few things together and make an impressive meal. I love the Scottish recipes too. A friend of mine used to make Stovies, seem to remember corned beef was used as the meat ingredient then but very tasty.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

I was surprised to see the Tea Party listed at 4:02PM here in Texas, and then when I saw the source, I realized that was the reason. How nice to have it early today. It is 100 degrees here today and I am certain that Scotland never sees those very high temperatures. All the recipes sound very interesting and thank you for giving to us an idea of some Scottish meals. I am sure that you must be a wonderful chef, Kate, and what fun it would be to join you in your home for one of your meals. Thank you for a lovely beginning to the Tea Party.


----------



## irisk (Aug 21, 2011)

Ooo that Cranachan sounds good. When we were coming home from the Hebrides a few weeks ago we stayed over at a B and B in Ullapool. The best we have ever stayed in. For breakfast I had Cranachan porridge. It was superb. I wonder if I could make your Cranachan and add it to my porridge, must be worth a try.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

5:25pm here and Thanks to Kate for a wonderful opening. I am looking forward to trying some of your Scottish recipes.

Worked a 5 hour shift today, but signed up to help set up the bbq before I started. It was for the Canadian Red Cross and ALL the proceeds went to them today. Was happy to help out.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from France and well done Kate. Campbells soup goes well with a lot of meals.

Had a lovely day messing about on a boat in the river and then friends over for a meal this evening. My brain now hurts from speaking French all day.

Here is a photo of us on the boat on the river.

Healingvibes and hugs to all ....


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from France and well done Kate. Campbells soup goes well with a lot of meals.
> 
> Had a lovely day messing about on a boat in the river and then friends over for a meal this evening. My brain now hurts from speaking French all day.
> 
> ...


Great pic Purplefi-GS driving the boat?


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you for a very interesting opening. I am a shortcut cook too...and the slow cooker chicken really caught my eye. As far as I'm concerned, if a dish has artichokes in it, it must be good!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate,thank you.crapshoot sou dsl like how we would mix leftover mashed rudabeggers and mashed potatoes after Thanksgiving. Yum.
Waterlogged in pool. Then took 12 bags of books a.d magazines to thrift shop. Yeah. May get craft room straightened yet.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Great start, Kate- a lot to 'digest'!!!!!!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate,thank you.crapshoot sou dsl like how we would mix leftover mashed rudabeggers and mashed potatoes after Thanksgiving. Yum.
> Waterlogged in pool. Then took 12 bags of books a.d magazines to thrift shop. Yeah. May get craft room straightened yet.


Think I prefer "crapshoot" to clapshot! :lol: I think it's just found a new name in our house!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great recipes, Kate,very different from most things here.
Well, got home about 3pm, made 175 blueberry pies, I brought 10 home to cook, have the last in the oven now, they have boiled all over the oven, what a mess. I have to take them back to town later, otherwise I will hacpve to carry them 2 or 3" blocks to get them there in the morning. 
There is an ethnic supper at the Parish center tonight, it is usually very good, different community groups sell Ukrainian, Chinese foods, then others sell French bread, pies, you pay $1,2 or3 for different things eg, egg roll, perigees & sausage & I was told someone is making sneakers ( I think the proper name is Perishniky ??spelling a thin crepe filled with cottage cheese in a cream sauce). We are going to it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

irisk said:


> Ooo that Cranachan sounds good. When we were coming home from the Hebrides a few weeks ago we stayed over at a B and B in Ullapool. The best we have ever stayed in. For breakfast I had Cranachan porridge. It was superb. I wonder if I could make your Cranachan and add it to my porridge, must be worth a try.


Certainly worth a go, let us know how it is if you try it.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Kate for the new tea party and recipes. Also thank you Julie for all the work last week. How is the painting coming along? Your knitting is progressing well too. I had a busy meeting at guild yesterday, including the AGM and demonstrating on the embellisher, so have been rather tired today, the rest of my yarn came from Deramores and is sorted on the settee into two lots for two throws, but final decision waiting till tomorrow. right now it looks like a yarn shop in here. Lovely! All in need are in my prayers, all enjoying themselves take care and travellers please keep sending your pictures.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from France and well done Kate. Campbells soup goes well with a lot of meals.
> 
> Had a lovely day messing about on a boat in the river and then friends over for a meal this evening. My brain now hurts from speaking French all day.
> 
> ...


Looked like you had fun! Sorry about the "French" headache.

Kate a lot of nice recipes. Thanks for starting the new TP.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks June, it's always a relief when it posts properly!


"You done good"!!! 
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from France and well done Kate. Campbells soup goes well with a lot of meals.
> 
> Had a lovely day messing about on a boat in the river and then friends over for a meal this evening. My brain now hurts from speaking French all day.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a lovely day....hope the brain recovers from the French soon!!
Looking forward to some of your garden pictures again when things settle for you!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks Kate for the new tea party and recipes. Also thank you Julie for all the work last week. How is the painting coming along? Your knitting is progressing well too. I had a busy meeting at guild yesterday, including the AGM and demonstrating on the embellisher, so have been rather tired today, the rest of my yarn came from Deramores and is sorted on the settee into two lots for two throws, but final decision waiting till tomorrow. right now it looks like a yarn shop in here. Lovely! All in need are in my prayers, all enjoying themselves take care and travellers please keep sending your pictures.


I have done really well this morning- clothes all out on the line- second undercoat on canvas- started the beanie on to the circular needle- and just got in from trimming back a bush on the driveway that tends to snag people's mirrors or aerials on their cars as they back out- time to have a bit of a rest!!!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I forgot earlier to send some pictures my sister had on her blog today. She had some really neat ones. But then I think all of them are!!
Junek


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I never post my disasters!


Julie it's hard to think you would have knitting disasters with the way you knit.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I forgot earlier to send some pictures my sister had on her blog today. She had some really neat ones. But then I think all of them are!!
> Junek


Lovely pictures as usual.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

More fun, great recipes..thanks so much. I am learning many new foods and getting great ideas for a bit of creative cooking. Thanks so much.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Julie it's hard to think you would have knitting disasters with the way you knit.


I can assure you Sandy, they happen!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Thank you for a very interesting opening. I am a shortcut cook too...and the slow cooker chicken really caught my eye. As far as I'm concerned, if a dish has artichokes in it, it must be good!


My thoughts exactly. I will give this a try.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great recipes, Kate,very different from most things here.
> Well, got home about 3pm, made 175 blueberry pies, I brought 10 home to cook, have the last in the oven now, they have boiled all over the oven, what a mess. I have to take them back to town later, otherwise I will hacpve to carry them 2 or 3" blocks to get them there in the morning.
> There is an ethnic supper at the Parish center tonight, it is usually very good, different community groups sell Ukrainian, Chinese foods, then others sell French bread, pies, you pay $1,2 or3 for different things eg, egg roll, perigees & sausage & I was told someone is making sneakers ( I think the proper name is Perishniky ??spelling a thin crepe filled with cottage cheese in a cream sauce). We are going to it.


Oh dear, nothing worse than the pies boiling over in the oven. Sounds absolutely yummy! Love the thin crepes, make these several times a month and use all different fillings to have a variety, e.g. different jam's (love gooseberry & whipped cream the most) also asparagus with home-made salad dressing or crabs & salad dressing, etc., etc. Have to check in my new neighborhood when and if they have bake sales. Love trying different dishes.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

jknappva said:


> I forgot earlier to send some pictures my sister had on her blog today. She had some really neat ones. But then I think all of them are!!
> Junek


No, you are right they are all beautiful pictures.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have done really well this morning- clothes all out on the line- second undercoat on canvas- started the beanie on to the circular needle- and just got in from trimming back a bush on the driveway that tends to snag people's mirrors or aerials on their cars as they back out- time to have a bit of a rest!!!!!


You have been busy that's for sure!

Thanks a million for filling in for "SAM", fantastic recipes as well. Will be stopping by at some of the Farmers stalls to see what they have and will hopefully find some fresh veg's etc.
Was amazed when I read one of your recipes that requires "***** Lime Leaves". Just bought these a couple of weeks back, as my daughter suggested that I should try them. Well as of yesterday the only things I'd tried them on was fish, might add, really does give a unique flavor.

Thanks again for all the recipes, now for supper then back to cleaning. - Only reason being that my daughter is coming tomorrow morning - Ha!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well done Kate- next week won't be early I hope. If I have worked things out correctly the time Sam posts is 6.30am and for me that is early! Mind you I could have managed it today as I've been up for about 2 hours already. 
I'm clearing my desk- need to find my passport so I can get it renewed for New Zealand later this year. 
David booked our tickets a few weeks ago and I saw them yesterday. Somehow he has managed to book us through Melbourne. And with very long waits as well, so it will be around 12 hours from the time we leave the Adelaide airport to the time we arrive! So we arrive midnight after about 7 hours in Melbourne. And then a similar time on the way back- but overnight. And Melbourne airport is a long way from the city. There are direct flights but he was concentrating on cheap airfare and forgot to check how they got there. And we are there for longer as well to get cheap airfares. Doesn't actually save us any money as we need to pay for more accommodation, but at least this part means we have more time to see things.
One of the nice things about visiting NZ is it so close and no need to spend hours and hours on planes or in airports! Not for us. Why when we leave Melbourne at around 6.30 pm we needed to leave Adleaide at 9.30 am I have no idea! (about 1 1/2 hour flight and dozens a day).


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

TY Kate for a new beginning. Love the Scottish recipes and have picked a couple to try. Also the crockpot chicken. Julie, your knitting looks really nice, esp the jacket you are now putting together. 

Very hot here today, very dry altho other side of town got a nice rain this morning. Frustrated because I can't get to some volunteer bushes I need to cut out and forgot to ask the lovely man who mows for me-- he is always asking if he can do other things but too hot yesterday. Blasted althea (rose of Sharon) were cut down 5 yrs ago but I am still taking out the babies. Horrid bush. And I can't figure out how to make pin backs on something I've been working on. The smallest pin backs are too large. May try pierced earring backs. Just feel bogged down.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Busy week this week so I have not kept up these past few days. Just checking in to mark my spot and hope everyone is well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Well done Kate- next week won't be early I hope. If I have worked things out correctly the time Sam posts is 6.30am and for me that is early! Mind you I could have managed it today as I've been up for about 2 hours already.
> I'm clearing my desk- need to find my passport so I can get it renewed for New Zealand later this year.
> David booked our tickets a few weeks ago and I saw them yesterday. Somehow he has managed to book us through Melbourne. And with very long waits as well, so it will be around 12 hours from the time we leave the Adelaide airport to the time we arrive! So we arrive midnight after about 7 hours in Melbourne. And then a similar time on the way back- but overnight. And Melbourne airport is a long way from the city. There are direct flights but he was concentrating on cheap airfare and forgot to check how they got there. And we are there for longer as well to get cheap airfares. Doesn't actually save us any money as we need to pay for more accommodation, but at least this part means we have more time to see things.
> One of the nice things about visiting NZ is it so close and no need to spend hours and hours on planes or in airports! Not for us. Why when we leave Melbourne at around 6.30 pm we needed to leave Adleaide at 9.30 am I have no idea! (about 1 1/2 hour flight and dozens a day).


I am sure it is so that you will have time to visit the yarn shops during your lay over! LOL At least you won't have to run through the airport to get your connecting flight.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Hi All....Happy Friday! I'm not usually here this early, but I'm marking my spot. I got behind last week. Hope to get caught up. We take off tomorrow for about 3 weeks in Ohio. Hope to have some "down" time to catch up.
Tonight we have company for dinner...the last of our overnight guests left this morning (we've had company since before we got home from the cross-country trek!).

An annoying situation to try to deal with...I got a jury notice in the mail yesterday...for Sept. 16. We return on Sept 15. Plus, my DH has his infusion treatment on the 16th, starting at 7:30 AM, and lasting 8 hours, so he is unable to drive me to the courthouse, and I can't manage public transport. I need to apply in writing, with a letter from the doctor, to be excused. Our mail will be on hold until the 15th, so we can't have someone check our mail to see if there is a response to the request for being excused. It's all a catch 22....I've been called many times for jury duty...time to call someone else! pfui.

I'm still busy knitting things for babies, for the Baby Bags of booties, bibs, & balls. 
Have a good weekend all. Kate, thanks for a great start to the KTP. I loved the Scottish recipes. Am anxious to go back and read them more carefully. Healing vibes coursing everywhere!Carol il/oh


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

June...Love the pictures. Thanks for sharing them.

Kate...Thanks for a wonderful start to a new tea party. 

Julie...Thanks for leading the tea party last week. It looks like you have been a bit busy this past week.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for sharing some Scottish recipes. That's unfamiliar territory for me, but i'd love to try some of them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great picture Josephine. Looks like a nice ride/cruise.


PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from France and well done Kate. Campbells soup goes well with a lot of meals.
> 
> Had a lovely day messing about on a boat in the river and then friends over for a meal this evening. My brain now hurts from speaking French all day.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great recipes, Kate,very different from most things here.
> Well, got home about 3pm, made 175 blueberry pies, I brought 10 home to cook, have the last in the oven now, they have boiled all over the oven, what a mess. I have to take them back to town later, otherwise I will hacpve to carry them 2 or 3" blocks to get them there in the morning.
> There is an ethnic supper at the Parish center tonight, it is usually very good, different community groups sell Ukrainian, Chinese foods, then others sell French bread, pies, you pay $1,2 or3 for different things eg, egg roll, perigees & sausage & I was told someone is making sneakers ( I think the proper name is Perishniky ??spelling a thin crepe filled with cottage cheese in a cream sauce). We are going to it.


175 blueberry pies! That was a lot of work. Sounds like it will be a fun event, though, and for a good cause. Sorry about the boilover--hate when that happens.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful opening Kate. The recipes sons delicious.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Can't believe I made it early to the tea party. Lovely recipes. I love to find diffent recipes to try so will be looking for several to make this next week. Know the chicken will be one dish coming up.

Just returned yesterday from a month in Florida. Selling one house there, so had to pack things up to move to new house in another location in Florida.It was at times very irritating with things that didn't go according to plan and other times quite enjoyable.Just don't enjoy the long drive to get there and then back to Pa.

Julie you did a wonderful job last week and Kate lovely start to the tea party this week. Hope Sam is having a ball on his vacation. Off to unpack from the trip and start the old washing machine.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

pearlone said:


> Can't believe I made it early to the tea party. Lovely recipes. I love to find diffent recipes to try so will be looking for several to make this next week. Know the chicken will be one dish coming up.
> 
> Just returned yesterday from a month in Florida. Selling one house there, so had to pack things up to move to new house in another location in Florida.It was at times very irritating with things that didn't go according to plan and other times quite enjoyable.Just don't enjoy the long drive to get there and then back to Pa.
> 
> Congrats on selling your house and of course the same for your new home. Always tiring and adjusting to everything new again.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Oops, sorry double post. Must be time to eat...........

Congrats on selling your house and of course the same for your new home. Always tiring and adjusting to everything new again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from France and well done Kate. Campbells soup goes well with a lot of meals.
> 
> Had a lovely day messing about on a boat in the river and then friends over for a meal this evening. My brain now hurts from speaking French all day.
> 
> ...


At least you can speak French!
We use condensed soup as the basis for a number of different dishes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am sure it is so that you will have time to visit the yarn shops during your lay over! LOL At least you won't have to run through the airport to get your connecting flight.


But I wil have been in Melbourne a few weeks before on my way to the Downunder KAP! And saving my yarn money for the KAP and then NZ!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Hi All....Happy Friday! I'm not usually here this early, but I'm marking my spot. I got behind last week. Hope to get caught up. We take off tomorrow for about 3 weeks in Ohio. Hope to have some "down" time to catch up.
> Tonight we have company for dinner...the last of our overnight guests left this morning (we've had company since before we got home from the cross-country trek!).
> 
> An annoying situation to try to deal with...I got a jury notice in the mail yesterday...for Sept. 16. We return on Sept 15. Plus, my DH has his infusion treatment on the 16th, starting at 7:30 AM, and lasting 8 hours, so he is unable to drive me to the courthouse, and I can't manage public transport. I need to apply in writing, with a letter from the doctor, to be excused. Our mail will be on hold until the 15th, so we can't have someone check our mail to see if there is a response to the request for being excused. It's all a catch 22....I've been called many times for jury duty...time to call someone else! pfui.
> ...


Sounds like a real hassle. I can't get over how often people seem to be called for jury duty over there. I have never been called up and most people aren't as far as I know.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> You have been busy that's for sure!
> 
> Thanks a million for filling in for "SAM", fantastic recipes as well. Will be stopping by at some of the Farmers stalls to see what they have and will hopefully find some fresh veg's etc.
> Was amazed when I read one of your recipes that requires "***** Lime Leaves". Just bought these a couple of weeks back, as my daughter suggested that I should try them. Well as of yesterday the only things I'd tried them on was fish, might add, really does give a unique flavor.
> ...


Have a wonderful visit with your daughter!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well done Kate- next week won't be early I hope. If I have worked things out correctly the time Sam posts is 6.30am and for me that is early! Mind you I could have managed it today as I've been up for about 2 hours already.
> I'm clearing my desk- need to find my passport so I can get it renewed for New Zealand later this year.
> David booked our tickets a few weeks ago and I saw them yesterday. Somehow he has managed to book us through Melbourne. And with very long waits as well, so it will be around 12 hours from the time we leave the Adelaide airport to the time we arrive! So we arrive midnight after about 7 hours in Melbourne. And then a similar time on the way back- but overnight. And Melbourne airport is a long way from the city. There are direct flights but he was concentrating on cheap airfare and forgot to check how they got there. And we are there for longer as well to get cheap airfares. Doesn't actually save us any money as we need to pay for more accommodation, but at least this part means we have more time to see things.
> One of the nice things about visiting NZ is it so close and no need to spend hours and hours on planes or in airports! Not for us. Why when we leave Melbourne at around 6.30 pm we needed to leave Adleaide at 9.30 am I have no idea! (about 1 1/2 hour flight and dozens a day).


  :lol: :thumbup: :thumbdown: Men!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> TY Kate for a new beginning. Love the Scottish recipes and have picked a couple to try. Also the crockpot chicken. Julie, your knitting looks really nice, esp the jacket you are now putting together.
> 
> Very hot here today, very dry altho other side of town got a nice rain this morning. Frustrated because I can't get to some volunteer bushes I need to cut out and forgot to ask the lovely man who mows for me-- he is always asking if he can do other things but too hot yesterday. Blasted althea (rose of Sharon) were cut down 5 yrs ago but I am still taking out the babies. Horrid bush. And I can't figure out how to make pin backs on something I've been working on. The smallest pin backs are too large. May try pierced earring backs. Just feel bogged down.


Thanks Kansas g ma!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> June...Love the pictures. Thanks for sharing them.
> 
> Kate...Thanks for a wonderful start to a new tea party.
> 
> Julie...Thanks for leading the tea party last week. It looks like you have been a bit busy this past week.


Yes, a lot happening- but Spring always was a creative time of year for me!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Can't believe I made it early to the tea party. Lovely recipes. I love to find diffent recipes to try so will be looking for several to make this next week. Know the chicken will be one dish coming up.
> 
> Just returned yesterday from a month in Florida. Selling one house there, so had to pack things up to move to new house in another location in Florida.It was at times very irritating with things that didn't go according to plan and other times quite enjoyable.Just don't enjoy the long drive to get there and then back to Pa.
> 
> Julie you did a wonderful job last week and Kate lovely start to the tea party this week. Hope Sam is having a ball on his vacation. Off to unpack from the trip and start the old washing machine.


Congratualtions on selling the house- and getting a new one. Moving house is a time of mixed emotions. Lots and lots of work, excitmenet about a new place but also often sorrow at leaving the old place. A very stressfull time indeed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Can't believe I made it early to the tea party. Lovely recipes. I love to find diffent recipes to try so will be looking for several to make this next week. Know the chicken will be one dish coming up.
> 
> Just returned yesterday from a month in Florida. Selling one house there, so had to pack things up to move to new house in another location in Florida.It was at times very irritating with things that didn't go according to plan and other times quite enjoyable.Just don't enjoy the long drive to get there and then back to Pa.
> 
> Julie you did a wonderful job last week and Kate lovely start to the tea party this week. Hope Sam is having a ball on his vacation. Off to unpack from the trip and start the old washing machine.


I think Sam leaves tomorrow- the whole idea was to give him a complete rest and let him recharge his batteries!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Haven't sold the old place in Florida yet, getting it ready for sale, but needed to get it cleared out of the things we were taking. As it was, we ended up using a fair sized U Haul truck.Selling the place furnished. Having painter come and refresh the place. Will go back down in Oct. to put finishing touches to place. New house is being painted on the inside when we return also. Now to old to paint and such like we use to do.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Julie I am sure Sam is very grateul for the extra rest and for you ladies stepping in to help him. You are all lovely folks with caring hearts.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Kate and Julie, thank you for filling in for Sam. You two do good work!!!

Kate, the recipes sound delicious--I am a lamb lover! Grew up on Campbell's Scotch Broth and my Norwegian MIL introduced me to Korstup (sp?) That's rutabagas and potatoes mashed together with butter and milk or cream. So delicious with meatballs and gravy. When I was a young bride I had a little Campbell's Soup cookbook. I remember a very good recipe for Burgundy Meat Balls.

Jack and I are back from seeing his oncologist this afternoon. The good news is that it appears his bone marrow has kicked in and platelets have gone up from 6.000 when he left the hospital on Monday to 60,000 (100,000 is what we'd like to see, but we'll take 60.) White count is normal. Hemoglobin is up some, but still low. Doc wrote an order for oxygen to help with his increased shortness of breath and for a handicapped parking card. No cancer treatment for a time until he sees his cardiologist. All in all, good stuff. He came home and ate a good dinner--beans and rice with some mild salsa and melted cheese. I had a little scotch! (Some beans and rice, too.)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party irisk - so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - we are here all week - there is an empty chair with your name on it always available with a cup of fresh tea in front. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



irisk said:


> Ooo that Cranachan sounds good. When we were coming home from the Hebrides a few weeks ago we stayed over at a B and B in Ullapool. The best we have ever stayed in. For breakfast I had Cranachan porridge. It was superb. I wonder if I could make your Cranachan and add it to my porridge, must be worth a try.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

didn't realize mr p was going with you - hope you both have a great time. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from France and well done Kate. Campbells soup goes well with a lot of meals.
> 
> Had a lovely day messing about on a boat in the river and then friends over for a meal this evening. My brain now hurts from speaking French all day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Julie I am sure Sam is very grateul for the extra rest and for you ladies stepping in to help him. You are all lovely folks with caring hearts.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Kate and Julie, thank you for filling in for Sam. You two do good work!!!
> 
> Kate, the recipes sound delicious--I am a lamb lover! Grew up on Campbell's Scotch Broth and my Norwegian MIL introduced me to Korstup (sp?) That's rutabagas and potatoes mashed together with butter and milk or cream. So delicious with meatballs and gravy. When I was a young bride I had a little Campbell's Soup cookbook. I remember a very good recipe for Burgundy Meat Balls.
> 
> Jack and I are back from seeing his oncologist this afternoon. The good news is that it appears his bone marrow has kicked in and platelets have gone up from 6.000 when he left the hospital on Monday to 60,000 (100,000 is what we'd like to see, but we'll take 60.) White count is normal. Hemoglobin is up some, but still low. Doc wrote an order for oxygen to help with his increased shortness of breath and for a handicapped parking card. No cancer treatment for a time until he sees his cardiologist. All in all, good stuff. He came home and ate a good dinner--beans and rice with some mild salsa and melted cheese. I had a little scotch! (Some beans and rice, too.)


Thanks, Machriste! and so glad it seems Jack is heading in the right direction!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you have trial by jury? for some reason I didn't think you did. --- sam



darowil said:


> Sounds like a real hassle. I can't get over how often people seem to be called for jury duty over there. I have never been called up and most people aren't as far as I know.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great news machriste - that's what we like to hear. continued healing energy zooming your way to surround you both with its healing energy. --- sam



machriste said:


> Jack and I are back from seeing his oncologist this afternoon. The good news is that it appears his bone marrow has kicked in and platelets have gone up from 6.000 when he left the hospital on Monday to 60,000 (100,000 is what we'd like to see, but we'll take 60.) White count is normal. Hemoglobin is up some, but still low. Doc wrote an order for oxygen to help with his increased shortness of breath and for a handicapped parking card. No cancer treatment for a time until he sees his cardiologist. All in all, good stuff. He came home and ate a good dinner--beans and rice with some mild salsa and melted cheese. I had a little scotch! (Some beans and rice, too.)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you have trial by jury? for some reason I didn't think you did. --- sam


The only one I am aware of that has the Judge only Verdict is South Africa. We have juries in the High court and I am pretty certain Aussie is the same.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't know I if I will have time in the morning or not - so - thanks Julie for all your hard work last week - kate - this was a great opening - think I should come to Scotland and you could cook for me. lol

i'm packed except for a few last minute things. think the little 22 inch case will work well - underwear, socks, tee shirts - four pair of slacks, five shirts and it really isn't stuffed. packing in bundles is the way to go.

don't have the house totally cleaned but it will do. --- sam


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The only one I am aware of that has the Judge only Verdict is South Africa. We have juries in the High court and I am pretty certain Aussie is the same.


I think so, too.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> don't know I if I will have time in the morning or not - so - thanks Julie for all your hard work last week - kate - this was a great opening - think I should come to Scotland and you could cook for me. lol
> 
> i'm packed except for a few last minute things. think the little 22 inch case will work well - underwear, socks, tee shirts - four pair of slacks, five shirts and it really isn't stuffed. packing in bundles is the way to go.
> 
> don't have the house totally cleaned but it will do. --- sam


Forget the house cleaning, Sam, it will be there when you get back unless the cleaning fairies descend in your absence. Have a great holiday. We will see you when you get back.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the new Tea Party, Kate. Well done you.

My day started very early--still very dark when I awoke and a very tiring day with shopping for remaining groceries with Tim. He was walking with the Lofstrands and got very tired and told me that he was ''breathing hard, Gram.'' Of course, no place to sit so I put him in the floor at an aisle intersection where others could get around him, if necessary. Finished up with the absolutely necessary items and headed to check out with several offers to help if he needed it. The head checker located the wheelchair/shopping cart for me. Then the store owner came over to tell me that whatever he needed, they would help with to get him to the car.

What happened was that he became very hungry and blood sugar dropped--not dangerously but he doesn't process body signals automatically. Got him home, into the house and a cold drink and to his Kaye walker and things were much better after lunch. He is getting so tall and filled out that I am beginning to have a bit of difficulty getting him on his feet from very low places.

My sister just called to let me know that my cousin in Bellingham, WA, has had a massive heart attack and is in St. Joseph hospital there. None of his family is able to afford to go to him at this time. Please pray for him; his name Pete.

Been a long, long day, Friends, so I'll talk to y'all tomorrow.

Ohio Joy


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello from a very grey and overcast Sydney. Looks like the rain we have had for the last 2 weeks is not going away - forecast is for at least another week of rainy weather. I shouldn't complain since we need the rain badly, but I'm a bit over trying to dry clothes around the house (since we don't have a clothes dryer!)

Thanks for the new TP Kate and all the recipes. I love using soups for easy meals and will dig out an easy tuna casserole recipe to share. Just curious. How many of you have success with chicken recipes in the slow cooker? I find the chicken is usually too dry. I have tried reducing the cooking time but still not happy with the results. Now I tend to stick to beef and pork recipes.

Lin, glad you are enjoying Canada. Wish we had had the time to go to Jasper. Hope you get to see some bears before you leave. Try the Bow Valley Parkway from Lake Louise to Banff if you have time. That's where we saw bears up close (and on our very last day in Canada!) Give Shirley my love - you will enjoy meeting with her and Pat.

Shirley, know you are busy but good luck with your move.

For all the garden lovers, have a you seen the gorgeous photos of EdithAnn's garden posted in General Chit-chat? Worth a look.

Healing wishes to all who need them for themselves or loved ones. I'm off to knit for the afternoon (and probably a nap too!) Talk again tomorrow.

TUNA CASSEROLE

1 onion
2 sticks celery
470g (15oz) can tuna
can cream of celery soup
1/2 teaspoon grated lemon rind
2 tablespoons lemon juice
2 tablespoons chopped parsley
salt, pepper
315g (10oz) can whole corn kernels (I find this a bit much so I use less)
packaged dry breadcrumbs
1 cup fresh breadcrumbs
30g (1oz) butter, melted

Peel and grate onion, chop celery. Put in bowl with drained flaked tuna, undiluted soup, lemon rind and juice, parsley, salt and pepper and drained corn. Mix well. Grease an ovenproof dish and dust lightly with dry breadcrumbs. Spoon tuna mixture into dish. Toss fresh breadcrumbs in melted butter and sprinkle over the top. Bake in moderate oven 25 to 30 minutes. Serves 4.

Too easy!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Joy, your cousin is in my prayers, I hope a member of his family does manage to get to him. you have had a hard day, so try and rest.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> don't know I if I will have time in the morning or not - so - thanks Julie for all your hard work last week - kate - this was a great opening - think I should come to Scotland and you could cook for me. lol
> 
> i'm packed except for a few last minute things. think the little 22 inch case will work well - underwear, socks, tee shirts - four pair of slacks, five shirts and it really isn't stuffed. packing in bundles is the way to go.
> 
> don't have the house totally cleaned but it will do. --- sam


The house can wait for your return! Glad you are so close to ready...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I think so, too.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Joy, your cousin is in my prayers, I hope a member of his family does manage to get to him. you have had a hard day, so try and rest.


ditto, from me.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Joy, prayers for your cousin.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> Kate and Julie, thank you for filling in for Sam. You two do good work!!!
> 
> Kate, the recipes sound delicious--I am a lamb lover! Grew up on Campbell's Scotch Broth and my Norwegian MIL introduced me to Korstup (sp?) That's rutabagas and potatoes mashed together with butter and milk or cream. So delicious with meatballs and gravy. When I was a young bride I had a little Campbell's Soup cookbook. I remember a very good recipe for Burgundy Meat Balls.
> 
> Jack and I are back from seeing his oncologist this afternoon. The good news is that it appears his bone marrow has kicked in and platelets have gone up from 6.000 when he left the hospital on Monday to 60,000 (100,000 is what we'd like to see, but we'll take 60.) White count is normal. Hemoglobin is up some, but still low. Doc wrote an order for oxygen to help with his increased shortness of breath and for a handicapped parking card. No cancer treatment for a time until he sees his cardiologist. All in all, good stuff. He came home and ate a good dinner--beans and rice with some mild salsa and melted cheese. I had a little scotch! (Some beans and rice, too.)


That is wonderful news.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

For your pins, I bought a shawl pin that had a magnet rather than a pin, I was afraid it would rip my shawl if I had a pin, anyway, maybe you could find a small magnet & disk like that.



Kansas g-ma said:


> TY Kate for a new beginning. Love the Scottish recipes and have picked a couple to try. Also the crockpot chicken. Julie, your knitting looks really nice, esp the jacket you are now putting together.
> 
> Very hot here today, very dry altho other side of town got a nice rain this morning. Frustrated because I can't get to some volunteer bushes I need to cut out and forgot to ask the lovely man who mows for me-- he is always asking if he can do other things but too hot yesterday. Blasted althea (rose of Sharon) were cut down 5 yrs ago but I am still taking out the babies. Horrid bush. And I can't figure out how to make pin backs on something I've been working on. The smallest pin backs are too large. May try pierced earring backs. Just feel bogged down.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Ready to call it a day. I am so glad for those whose health is improving. You are a wonder, Julie-You amp up my guilt machine as I can hardly get up and accomplish anything. I am
trying to plow through all the kitchen backlog and keep the laundry done. Tomorrow to Target to pick up some things and hope I have enough energy to get a couple of things done before the bus gets here. I have to be sure to order a trip to the Dr. for the 25th. I did make tacos tonight quickly. Next week a trip to the AQuarium for Bubba Gumps treat. My prayers for all who are suffering ills and wishes for a brighter time ahead. Talk later. Marlark


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Joy, know that the ktp prayer warriors are on the case. :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pearlone, good luck with house sale. It is a long drive. I remember driving from NY - FL. Forever with little ones.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Ohio Joy, will be praying for cousin Pete.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Glad Jack is doing a little better.I don't know if he has diet restrictions but if he can eat raisins, they help alot to raise hemoglobin, (high in iron). My DH was in an accident several ago & his Hgb was low I left a bag of raisins on the counter & he ate a few handfuls each day, by end of the month he was up to normal Hgb.



machriste said:


> Kate and Julie, thank you for filling in for Sam. You two do good work!!!
> 
> Kate, the recipes sound delicious--I am a lamb lover! Grew up on Campbell's Scotch Broth and my Norwegian MIL introduced me to Korstup (sp?) That's rutabagas and potatoes mashed together with butter and milk or cream. So delicious with meatballs and gravy. When I was a young bride I had a little Campbell's Soup cookbook. I remember a very good recipe for Burgundy Meat Balls.
> 
> Jack and I are back from seeing his oncologist this afternoon. The good news is that it appears his bone marrow has kicked in and platelets have gone up from 6.000 when he left the hospital on Monday to 60,000 (100,000 is what we'd like to see, but we'll take 60.) White count is normal. Hemoglobin is up some, but still low. Doc wrote an order for oxygen to help with his increased shortness of breath and for a handicapped parking card. No cancer treatment for a time until he sees his cardiologist. All in all, good stuff. He came home and ate a good dinner--beans and rice with some mild salsa and melted cheese. I had a little scotch! (Some beans and rice, too.)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joy, prayers for your cousin, hope someone from the family will be able to get there.
Sounds like there are some great people in the store where you shop. It s always difficult when disabled kids grow too big to be easily helped, makes it hard for caregivers.

Sam, have a great holiday.

We had a great supper, I had sneakers, cabbage rolls, sausage & French bread(made by a 96 yr old lady) & sex in a pan for dessert.
Just got home & my son & GKs came for a quick visit. DS shot an elk bowhunting last night so came to clean up the mess he left from butchering it. He finished butchering at 2 am & had to be at work at 6 so left the clean up.
Julie, sounds like you had a very busy day, don't over do it or your hip will be raising hell again.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, have been very quiet here for a while, having been busy, busy, busy. Have time today as I am home, the weather is cold and wet here in SE Queensland. 

I have a number of items in progress, working on which ever one takes my fancy. It is a good day here to stay inside and craft. Mind you, with a mild strain of the muscle in my left thigh (felt like it had torn last Sunday), I will be a little less active for a few weeks. 

I have missed you all and will enjoy catching up this week.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending mounds of healing energy to surround pete in healing energy. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Thanks for the new Tea Party, Kate. Well done you.
> 
> My day started very early--still very dark when I awoke and a very tiring day with shopping for remaining groceries with Tim. He was walking with the Lofstrands and got very tired and told me that he was ''breathing hard, Gram.'' Of course, no place to sit so I put him in the floor at an aisle intersection where others could get around him, if necessary. Finished up with the absolutely necessary items and headed to check out with several offers to help if he needed it. The head checker located the wheelchair/shopping cart for me. Then the store owner came over to tell me that whatever he needed, they would help with to get him to the car.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

marlark said:


> Ready to call it a day. I am so glad for those whose health is improving. You are a wonder, Julie-You amp up my guilt machine as I can hardly get up and accomplish anything. I am
> trying to plow through all the kitchen backlog and keep the laundry done. Tomorrow to Target to pick up some things and hope I have enough energy to get a couple of things done before the bus gets here. I have to be sure to order a trip to the Dr. for the 25th. I did make tacos tonight quickly. Next week a trip to the AQuarium for Bubba Gumps treat. My prayers for all who are suffering ills and wishes for a brighter time ahead. Talk later. Marlark


I have always enjoyed Spring- and it seems we are nearly there- I have more Magnolia flowers coming into bloom. Today has been an exceptional day, in terms of what I have accomplished!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, prayers for your cousin, hope someone from the family will be able to get there.
> Sounds like there are some great people in the store where you shop. It s always difficult when disabled kids grow too big to be easily helped, makes it hard for caregivers.
> 
> Sam, have a great holiday.
> ...


Activity has been in between rests! An advantage of a small house and garden!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, have been very quiet here for a while, having been busy, busy, busy. Have time today as I am home, the weather is cold and wet here in SE Queensland.
> 
> I have a number of items in progress, working on which ever one takes my fancy. It is a good day here to stay inside and craft. Mind you, with a mild strain of the muscle in my left thigh (felt like it had torn last Sunday), I will be a little less active for a few weeks.
> 
> I have missed you all and will enjoy catching up this week.


Good to see you Heather!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Sounds like a real hassle. I can't get over how often people seem to be called for jury duty over there. I have never been called up and most people aren't as far as I know.


I have only been called once, when I lived in North Queensland. Got lucky, cases I sat in on were not the big messy one that was held during that time.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you Kate for all the Scots recipes, reminds me of living in Glasgow and then Girvan many years ago. I can't say I managed to produce authentic versions of these Scots classic dishes the as money and time were scarce, but I certainly enjoyed trying others' versions of some of the classics.
Talking of food, we have just had excellent meals at a little restaurant in Jasper. I had a smoked bison stew, DD had sockeye salmon and DH had the chef special elk dish. We wondered what these would be like but all were excellent, not exactly cheap but so beautifully cooked and not at all pretentious. The flavours were really good, especially the salmon - so much more intense than the farmed salmon available at home. No pics I'm afraid as we hadn't taken a camera.....
Tomorrow we hope to have better weather for our motorbike sidecar trip; today has been rather wet and overcast, but we still enjoyed a drive out to the Alabasca glacier fields and also did a shortish hike up to one of the mountains overlooking Jasper, wonderful views despite the lack of sun.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh dear, nothing worse than the pies boiling over in the oven. Sounds absolutely yummy! Love the thin crepes, make these several times a month and use all different fillings to have a variety, e.g. different jam's (love gooseberry & whipped cream the most) also asparagus with home-made salad dressing or crabs & salad dressing, etc., etc. Have to check in my new neighborhood when and if they have bake sales. Love trying different dishes.


Bonnie, 175 pies is a LOT! What a busy time you've had.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

nicho said:


> H
> 
> Lin, glad you are enjoying Canada. Wish we had had the time to go to Jasper. Hope you get to see some bears before you leave. Try the Bow Valley Parkway from Lake Louise to Banff if you have time. That's where we saw bears up close (and on our very last day in Canada!) Give Shirley my love - you will enjoy meeting with her and Pat.
> 
> Shirley, know you are busy but good luck with your move.


Thanks for the suggestion Nicho, we may be able to drive that way. I will certainly pass your wishes on to Shirley - feel quite excited to be meeting her.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> didn't realize mr p was going with you - hope you both have a great time. --- sam


Morning Sam, mr p doesn't mind the ferry. Just having my morning tasse du cafe. Bon voyage a toi :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello not even 8:30am and already 6 pages am lagging right behind with TP, will start reading whilst I have my 1st coffee of the day


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Great opening Kate and some fine recipies


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for the lovely recipes. I like the sound of the slow cooked chicken :thumbup: I have made some of the traditional recipes in the past and enjoyed them. I didn't know of the history though. I enjoyed my morning read.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi, Lovely photo. Everyone looks so happy!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jknappva said:


> I forgot earlier to send some pictures my sister had on her blog today. She had some really neat ones. But then I think all of them are!!
> Junek


Very neat pictures. I do think hummingbirds are lovely. I have seen them in Cape Cod when DS was in Boston. I think it was there. I do remember a room with a huge glass window and different feeders filled with different food. Some of them were sugar feeders and the birds were feeding very well. Awesome!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I forgot earlier to send some pictures my sister had on her blog today. She had some really neat ones. But then I think all of them are!!
> Junek


Beautiful pictures as always. I love the little hummingbird, she is so clever to get that. When I have ever tried to photograph hummingbirds all I get is a blur, or nothing at all. They are so fast.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

machriste, that is good news but prayers for you both continuing.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

machriste said:


> Kate and Julie, thank you for filling in for Sam. You two do good work!!!
> 
> Kate, the recipes sound delicious--I am a lamb lover! Grew up on Campbell's Scotch Broth and my Norwegian MIL introduced me to Korstup (sp?) That's rutabagas and potatoes mashed together with butter and milk or cream. So delicious with meatballs and gravy. When I was a young bride I had a little Campbell's Soup cookbook. I remember a very good recipe for Burgundy Meat Balls.
> 
> Jack and I are back from seeing his oncologist this afternoon. The good news is that it appears his bone marrow has kicked in and platelets have gone up from 6.000 when he left the hospital on Monday to 60,000 (100,000 is what we'd like to see, but we'll take 60.) White count is normal. Hemoglobin is up some, but still low. Doc wrote an order for oxygen to help with his increased shortness of breath and for a handicapped parking card. No cancer treatment for a time until he sees his cardiologist. All in all, good stuff. He came home and ate a good dinner--beans and rice with some mild salsa and melted cheese. I had a little scotch! (Some beans and rice, too.)


That's really good news! I hope the improvement continues.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ohio Joy, prayers being sent.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> don't know I if I will have time in the morning or not - so - thanks Julie for all your hard work last week - kate - this was a great opening - think I should come to Scotland and you could cook for me. lol
> 
> i'm packed except for a few last minute things. think the little 22 inch case will work well - underwear, socks, tee shirts - four pair of slacks, five shirts and it really isn't stuffed. packing in bundles is the way to go.
> 
> don't have the house totally cleaned but it will do. --- sam


Have a really great vacation Sam. Is it Seattle you're off to again? I look forward to meeting you via Skype at the KAP!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have always enjoyed Spring- and it seems we are nearly there- I have more Magnolia flowers coming into bloom. Today has been an exceptional day, in terms of what I have accomplished!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the new Tea Party, Kate. Well done you.
> 
> My day started very early--still very dark when I awoke and a very tiring day with shopping for remaining groceries with Tim. He was walking with the Lofstrands and got very tired and told me that he was ''breathing hard, Gram.'' Of course, no place to sit so I put him in the floor at an aisle intersection where others could get around him, if necessary. Finished up with the absolutely necessary items and headed to check out with several offers to help if he needed it. The head checker located the wheelchair/shopping cart for me. Then the store owner came over to tell me that whatever he needed, they would help with to get him to the car.
> 
> ...


It's good to hear there were so many offers of help for Tim when you needed it at the store. People can be very kind in times of need. Lots of healing vibes coming your way for cousin Pete.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Haven't sold the old place in Florida yet, getting it ready for sale, but needed to get it cleared out of the things we were taking. As it was, we ended up using a fair sized U Haul truck.Selling the place furnished. Having painter come and refresh the place. Will go back down in Oct. to put finishing touches to place. New house is being painted on the inside when we return also. Now to old to paint and such like we use to do.


I hope you manage to sell it soon. Would be very unusual over here to sell a house furnished, although they say a house sells better when it can be seen " dressed."


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

machriste said:


> Jack and I are back from seeing his oncologist this afternoon. The good news is that it appears his bone marrow has kicked in and platelets have gone up from 6.000 when he left the hospital on Monday to 60,000 (100,000 is what we'd like to see, but we'll take 60.) White count is normal. Hemoglobin is up some, but still low. Doc wrote an order for oxygen to help with his increased shortness of breath and for a handicapped parking card. No cancer treatment for a time until he sees his cardiologist. All in all, good stuff. He came home and ate a good dinner--beans and rice with some mild salsa and melted cheese. I had a little scotch! (Some beans and rice, too.)


Great news about Jack and I think you have earned that scotch!

:thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

[
Thanks for the new TP Kate and all the recipes. I love using soups for easy meals and will dig out an easy tuna casserole recipe to share. Just curious. How many of you have success with chicken recipes in the slow cooker? I find the chicken is usually too dry. I have tried reducing the cooking time but still not happy with the results. Now I tend to stick to beef and pork recipes.

I'm with you there Nicho. I find chicken can easily overcook and turn to mush in the slow cooker, even with reduced cooking time. Like you I stick to beef and pork. In fact I'm not really adventurous with my slow cooker at all! Beef casserole seems to be the favourite. The long slow cooking is ideal for shin of beef.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> don't know I if I will have time in the morning or not - so - thanks Julie for all your hard work last week - kate - this was a great opening - think I should come to Scotland and you could cook for me. lol
> 
> i'm packed except for a few last minute things. think the little 22 inch case will work well - underwear, socks, tee shirts - four pair of slacks, five shirts and it really isn't stuffed. packing in bundles is the way to go.
> 
> don't have the house totally cleaned but it will do. --- sam


Sam you would be welcome here anytime, but I wouldn't guarentee my cooking!  Have a great holiday and come back to us refreshed and raring to go!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> Hi All....Happy Friday! I'm not usually here this early, but I'm marking my spot. I got behind last week. Hope to get caught up. We take off tomorrow for about 3 weeks in Ohio. Hope to have some "down" time to catch up.
> Tonight we have company for dinner...the last of our overnight guests left this morning (we've had company since before we got home from the cross-country trek!).
> 
> An annoying situation to try to deal with...I got a jury notice in the mail yesterday...for Sept. 16. We return on Sept 15. Plus, my DH has his infusion treatment on the 16th, starting at 7:30 AM, and lasting 8 hours, so he is unable to drive me to the courthouse, and I can't manage public transport. I need to apply in writing, with a letter from the doctor, to be excused. Our mail will be on hold until the 15th, so we can't have someone check our mail to see if there is a response to the request for being excused. It's all a catch 22....I've been called many times for jury duty...time to call someone else! pfui.
> ...


I'm intrigued by your jury system. I did jury service here many years ago. You get notification several months in advance and are called for two weeks at a time. At our local Crown Court there are several courtrooms so several cases going on at the same time. I'm not sure how many people they call at any time but if you are called you have to attend the court at 10.00am each morning. They will then pick the number of jurors they need for that day. If you're not needed that day you can leave but have to return the next day. Over the two week period I sat on two cases, each lasting 2/3 days. There was also a murder trial starting which they knew would last several weeks so if you're unable to spend that much time you can say and they won't call you for that. I thoroughly enjoyed my time there - a great insight in to human nature!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Another nice day here although a little cloudier than yesterday. DH is away again to his brother's cattery where they are demolishing an old part in readiness for a new building (which they will put up themselves too.) He comes back every night exhausted (they've been at this for a week now) and I think his DB, who is 11 years younger (55), forgets what age his big brother is! Anyhow nothing I say is going to change anything. :roll: Off out tonight to a friend's son's 21st birthday party, so I need to get some Picnic Chicken made to take with me. It's not much of a recipe, just cooked chicken, rice, mayonnaise, peaches and a little curry powder all thrown together and served cold, but it is tasty....and easily made which is the main thing as far as I'm concerned!  
Jheines - I'm glad the people in the store were helpful when you had problems with Tim. It must be more difficult managing to help him the bigger and heavier he becomes. Good thoughts too going to your cousin Pete.
Bonnie - You can't just throw in a comment about having "sex in a pan for dessert" and not explain! :lol: 
Busy Worker Bee - I hope your thigh is feeling easier today.
TNS - You sound as though you are having a great time in Canada and you're so lucky to get to meet our Shirley and Pat too....the icing on the cake! 
:thumbup: 
Agnes - Glad you liked the recipes, I take that as a real compliment coming from you. :thumbup: 
Better go get my breakfast now and then get cooking for tonight. I hope everyone has an enjoyable weekend.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have done really well this morning- clothes all out on the line- second undercoat on canvas- started the beanie on to the circular needle- and just got in from trimming back a bush on the driveway that tends to snag people's mirrors or aerials on their cars as they back out- time to have a bit of a rest!!!!!


WOW!! Now, Julie, just because you're feeling better, please don't overdo. We both know how easy it is to do that. But I'm glad you feel like doing all of that.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> WOW!! Now, Julie, just because you're feeling better, please don't overdo. We both know how easy it is to do that. But I'm glad you feel like doing all of that.
> Hugs,
> Junek


It is good though to have had a productive day- and the hip is not too bad!
Hugs to you too, June!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> TY Kate for a new beginning. Love the Scottish recipes and have picked a couple to try. Also the crockpot chicken. Julie, your knitting looks really nice, esp the jacket you are now putting together.
> 
> Very hot here today, very dry altho other side of town got a nice rain this morning. Frustrated because I can't get to some volunteer bushes I need to cut out and forgot to ask the lovely man who mows for me-- he is always asking if he can do other things but too hot yesterday. Blasted althea (rose of Sharon) were cut down 5 yrs ago but I am still taking out the babies. Horrid bush. And I can't figure out how to make pin backs on something I've been working on. The smallest pin backs are too large. May try pierced earring backs. Just feel bogged down.


Everyone has a frustrating day once in a while and it sounds as if Fri was yours. Hope things are better today. But the miserable heat doesn't help at all.
Sounds like you could use a hug so here's a big one. HHHUUUUGGGG!!!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Hi All....Happy Friday! I'm not usually here this early, but I'm marking my spot. I got behind last week. Hope to get caught up. We take off tomorrow for about 3 weeks in Ohio. Hope to have some "down" time to catch up.
> Tonight we have company for dinner...the last of our overnight guests left this morning (we've had company since before we got home from the cross-country trek!).
> 
> An annoying situation to try to deal with...I got a jury notice in the mail yesterday...for Sept. 16. We return on Sept 15. Plus, my DH has his infusion treatment on the 16th, starting at 7:30 AM, and lasting 8 hours, so he is unable to drive me to the courthouse, and I can't manage public transport. I need to apply in writing, with a letter from the doctor, to be excused. Our mail will be on hold until the 15th, so we can't have someone check our mail to see if there is a response to the request for being excused. It's all a catch 22....I've been called many times for jury duty...time to call someone else! pfui.
> ...


Sorry things seem to be so frustrating.
I've only been called on twice for jury duty...once when I lived in TX at a small county courthouse. It was in the middle of a trip to VA that I'd already booked. I called the clerk's office and she was so sweet. Just said no problem, we'll call on someone else!! That would never happen on a larger city. But here in VA, if you're 70 or over, you can automatically be relieved. The last notice I got was a couple of years ago, so I begged age. One of the few benefits of old age or should I say "maturity"!!
LOL!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Kate and Julie, thank you for filling in for Sam. You two do good work!!!
> 
> Kate, the recipes sound delicious--I am a lamb lover! Grew up on Campbell's Scotch Broth and my Norwegian MIL introduced me to Korstup (sp?) That's rutabagas and potatoes mashed together with butter and milk or cream. So delicious with meatballs and gravy. When I was a young bride I had a little Campbell's Soup cookbook. I remember a very good recipe for Burgundy Meat Balls.
> 
> Jack and I are back from seeing his oncologist this afternoon. The good news is that it appears his bone marrow has kicked in and platelets have gone up from 6.000 when he left the hospital on Monday to 60,000 (100,000 is what we'd like to see, but we'll take 60.) White count is normal. Hemoglobin is up some, but still low. Doc wrote an order for oxygen to help with his increased shortness of breath and for a handicapped parking card. No cancer treatment for a time until he sees his cardiologist. All in all, good stuff. He came home and ate a good dinner--beans and rice with some mild salsa and melted cheese. I had a little scotch! (Some beans and rice, too.)


Those bloods sure are encouraging. The increased shortness of breath could be related to the low haemoglobin rather than anything else and if so could improve as the Hb rises


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you have trial by jury? for some reason I didn't think you did. --- sam


We do- but not for everything which it seems you do. Think it is just the more major cases- might ask David at some time he should know as an ex lawyer.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

machriste said:


> Kate and Julie, thank you for filling in for Sam. You two do good work!!!
> 
> Kate, the recipes sound delicious--I am a lamb lover! Grew up on Campbell's Scotch Broth and my Norwegian MIL introduced me to Korstup (sp?) That's rutabagas and potatoes mashed together with butter and milk or cream. So delicious with meatballs and gravy. When I was a young bride I had a little Campbell's Soup cookbook. I remember a very good recipe for Burgundy Meat Balls.
> 
> Jack and I are back from seeing his oncologist this afternoon. The good news is that it appears his bone marrow has kicked in and platelets have gone up from 6.000 when he left the hospital on Monday to 60,000 (100,000 is what we'd like to see, but we'll take 60.) White count is normal. Hemoglobin is up some, but still low. Doc wrote an order for oxygen to help with his increased shortness of breath and for a handicapped parking card. No cancer treatment for a time until he sees his cardiologist. All in all, good stuff. He came home and ate a good dinner--beans and rice with some mild salsa and melted cheese. I had a little scotch! (Some beans and rice, too.)


Wonderful news about Jack. The prayer warriors are still on the job!! And glad he has a good appetite...that's always a plus.
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

It's a double birthday celebration today....Budasha and Melyn. Happy birthday Liz and Lyn!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

The footy is over for my doggies. We played a terrible last half so lost badly. But even if we had won we wouldn't have made the finals as the team above won very well and we wouldn't have overtaken them. But still would have been nice to finsih the season on a good game.
So not had a good day as Maryanne is also struggling again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's a double birthday celebration today....Budasha and Melyn. Happy birthday Liz and Lyn!


Indeed Happy Birthday to the two of you. Have lovely days both of you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> The footy is over for my doggies. We played a terrible last half so lost badly. But even if we had won we wouldn't have made the finals as the team above won very well and we wouldn't have overtaken them. But still would have been nice to finsih the season on a good game.
> So not had a good day as Maryanne is also struggling again.


Sorry to hear both bits of news.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's a double birthday celebration today....Budasha and Melyn. Happy birthday Liz and Lyn!


Beat me to it, Kate- that was the next thing I was going to do- Happy Birthday to you both from me!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> don't know I if I will have time in the morning or not - so - thanks Julie for all your hard work last week - kate - this was a great opening - think I should come to Scotland and you could cook for me. lol
> 
> i'm packed except for a few last minute things. think the little 22 inch case will work well - underwear, socks, tee shirts - four pair of slacks, five shirts and it really isn't stuffed. packing in bundles is the way to go.
> 
> don't have the house totally cleaned but it will do. --- sam


Are you taking your oxygen, Sam? We don't want your trip interrupted with a stay at the health spa!!!
Have a wonderful time and buy lots of yarn!
Junek


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> It's a double birthday celebration today....Budasha and Melyn. Happy birthday Liz and Lyn!


Happy Birthday from me too! I hope you both have a great day. x


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> The footy is over for my doggies. We played a terrible last half so lost badly. But even if we had won we wouldn't have made the finals as the team above won very well and we wouldn't have overtaken them. But still would have been nice to finsih the season on a good game.
> So not had a good day as Maryanne is also struggling again.


Double commiserations!
thinking of footy- the All Blacks have just taken the Bledisloe Cup by 51 points to 30 I think it was- trouncing Australia.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's a double birthday celebration today....Budasha and Melyn. Happy birthday Liz and Lyn!


Will add my Happy Birthday wishes too :-D


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the new Tea Party, Kate. Well done you.
> 
> My day started very early--still very dark when I awoke and a very tiring day with shopping for remaining groceries with Tim. He was walking with the Lofstrands and got very tired and told me that he was ''breathing hard, Gram.'' Of course, no place to sit so I put him in the floor at an aisle intersection where others could get around him, if necessary. Finished up with the absolutely necessary items and headed to check out with several offers to help if he needed it. The head checker located the wheelchair/shopping cart for me. Then the store owner came over to tell me that whatever he needed, they would help with to get him to the car.
> 
> ...


Joy, I'm so sorry you and Tim have had such a tiring day. Sounds as if your grocery store has a fantastic staff. Wonderful that they're so thoughtful and caring.
I hope neither of you are suffering any bad effects from your difficult day. 
You NEVER complain so I know yesterday had to have been bad.
Hugs to you and Tim, dearest sister of my heart,
Junek


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Wishing Sam a great and healthy holiday x


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The only one I am aware of that has the Judge only Verdict is South Africa. We have juries in the High court and I am pretty certain Aussie is the same.


Went down and checked with David.
Our only trial by jury is for major criminal cases here in South Australia for the orginal trial (and probably the rest of Australia). Any appeals are to higher courts and are dealt with by judges-never juries- including our High Court which is the highest level of appeal available to us.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> Joy, your cousin is in my prayers, I hope a member of his family does manage to get to him. you have had a hard day, so try and rest.


I'm sorry I forgot to offer my sympathy and prayers for your cousin, Pete. I'm praying for healing for him and understand the difficulty of long distance traveling when funds are low.
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> don't know I if I will have time in the morning or not - so - thanks Julie for all your hard work last week - kate - this was a great opening - think I should come to Scotland and you could cook for me. lol
> 
> i'm packed except for a few last minute things. think the little 22 inch case will work well - underwear, socks, tee shirts - four pair of slacks, five shirts and it really isn't stuffed. packing in bundles is the way to go.
> 
> don't have the house totally cleaned but it will do. --- sam


Have a lovely break, we will keep you seat warm for you. While we will love to hear from you don't worry if you don't want to- feel free to take a complete break. Or if it too hard to do so.

BTW I had peanut paste icecream the other day- it tasted like creamy peanut butter but was a little colder than normal! Had to try it for you! Bought David a jar of what sounds like peanut paste and maple syrup the other day. Don't think he has tried it yet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> My sister just called to let me know that my cousin in Bellingham, WA, has had a massive heart attack and is in St. Joseph hospital there. None of his family is able to afford to go to him at this time. Please pray for him; his name Pete.
> 
> Been a long, long day, Friends, so I'll talk to y'all tomorrow.
> 
> Ohio Joy


How tough that no-one can go to be with him. Praying that he will recover well.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> Indeed Happy Birthday to the two of you. Have lovely days both of you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a great supper, I had sneakers, cabbage rolls, sausage & French bread(made by a 96 yr old lady) & sex in a pan for dessert.
> .


Sounds an interesting meal- sneakers are running shoes over here! (do remember that they are a food from the other day but never heard of sneakers as being anything but shoes until then). And sex in a pan? something else or a typo?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, have been very quiet here for a while, having been busy, busy, busy. Have time today as I am home, the weather is cold and wet here in SE Queensland.
> 
> I have a number of items in progress, working on which ever one takes my fancy. It is a good day here to stay inside and craft. Mind you, with a mild strain of the muscle in my left thigh (felt like it had torn last Sunday), I will be a little less active for a few weeks.
> 
> I have missed you all and will enjoy catching up this week.


Hope it will have recovered by hte time you drive down to Goulburn.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the new Tea Party, Kate. Well done you.
> 
> My day started very early--still very dark when I awoke and a very tiring day with shopping for remaining groceries with Tim. He was walking with the Lofstrands and got very tired and told me that he was ''breathing hard, Gram.'' Of course, no place to sit so I put him in the floor at an aisle intersection where others could get around him, if necessary. Finished up with the absolutely necessary items and headed to check out with several offers to help if he needed it. The head checker located the wheelchair/shopping cart for me. Then the store owner came over to tell me that whatever he needed, they would help with to get him to the car.
> 
> ...


Oh, babe, what a day. Glad the store was so helpful. So sorry your cousin is having problems. Prayers coming for all of you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, prayers for your cousin, hope someone from the family will be able to get there.
> Sounds like there are some great people in the store where you shop. It s always difficult when disabled kids grow too big to be easily helped, makes it hard for caregivers.
> 
> Sam, have a great holiday.
> ...


OK, Bonnie!! You have to interpret "sneakers" ( I think Kate mentioned it in her opening but forgot it). And "sex in a pan" just sounds downright decadent!!
Glad your son came back to clean up after the butchering. Both of those are a lot of work. So in addition to a freezer full of veggies, you now have a lot of meat!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's not much of a recipe, just cooked chicken, rice, mayonnaise, peaches and a little curry powder all thrown together and served cold, but it is tasty....and easily made which is the main thing as far as I'm concerned!
> 
> Bonnie - You can't just throw in a comment about having "sex in a pan for dessert" and not explain! :lol:
> 
> .


the chicken sounds good. Your earleir ones sounded good and the history was interesting but as I have gone low carb I skipped them all.

I can't say that Bonnie's dessert sounded much fun


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, have been very quiet here for a while, having been busy, busy, busy. Have time today as I am home, the weather is cold and wet here in SE Queensland.
> 
> I have a number of items in progress, working on which ever one takes my fancy. It is a good day here to stay inside and craft. Mind you, with a mild strain of the muscle in my left thigh (felt like it had torn last Sunday), I will be a little less active for a few weeks.
> 
> I have missed you all and will enjoy catching up this week.


Sorry you're suffering and, of course, the cold dampness doesn't help. But, at least, we'll see more of you!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

nicho said:


> How many of you have success with chicken recipes in the slow cooker? I find the chicken is usually too dry. I have tried reducing the cooking time but still not happy with the results. Now I tend to stick to beef and pork recipes.


I used to cook chicken fairly often but was always VERY careful to not overcook and didn't always use breasts, which tend to dry out worse than legs/thighs. Don't use crock much now as I live alone and don't need that much at one time.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have always enjoyed Spring- and it seems we are nearly there- I have more Magnolia flowers coming into bloom. Today has been an exceptional day, in terms of what I have accomplished![/quote
> One of the four tulip Magnolia trees in front of our building is full of buds and some open flowers. It's crazy... they bloomed in the spring and it's blooming again. A couple of years ago they bloomed 3 times in one year!
> Glad your spring seems to be well on the way!! We're having a continued spell of very mild weather. So unusual to have low 80's f in Aug. But we really won't have noticeably autumn weather until at least Oct.
> Hugs,
> Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> Everyone has a frustrating day once in a while and it sounds as if Fri was yours. Hope things are better today. But the miserable heat doesn't help at all.
> Sounds like you could use a hug so here's a big one. HHHUUUUGGGG!!!!!
> Junek


TY-- I really did need that. Didn't get better as it went but today is another day and WILL be better.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

KateB said:


> It's a double birthday celebration today....Budasha and Melyn. Happy birthday Liz and Lyn!


Darling card-- adding my wishes to Kate's, happy b-day to both Liz and Lyn. And many more.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Very neat pictures. I do think hummingbirds are lovely. I have seen them in Cape Cod when DS was in Boston. I think it was there. I do remember a room with a huge glass window and different feeders filled with different food. Some of them were sugar feeders and the birds were feeding very well. Awesome!


We only have one variety of hummingbird here in the East. I was very surprised on a trip West to discover they have a variety with different colors!
I think they're a joy to watch.
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Just jumping in to mark my spot. Thanks Kate for the great opening.

I am way behind on last week TP and havent read any of this one yet. Hugs to everyone.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's a double birthday celebration today....Budasha and Melyn. Happy birthday Liz and Lyn!


A very happy birthday to both of you. May your celebrations last until the next birthday!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> TY-- I really did need that. Didn't get better as it went but today is another day and WILL be better.


And because you believe it will be better, it very probably will be. I hope so. Our weather has been ridiculously mild for Aug. The miserable hot weather has missed us, thank goodness!
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Wishing Sam a great and healthy holiday x


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I've just caught up with all your overnight posts, Sisters.

Thank you all for the prayers and healing wishes for my cousin, Pete. I'm waiting to hear further from my sister in Illinois or my brother in Colorado.

Your comments on the staff and owner of my local grocery are quite accurate; but then, when Tim was much younger, he would frequently ask about all ''the special people'' who work there as one of them passed us in the aisles. Each of them overheard him I'm sure as they all smiled and spoke a greeting to him as they continued on to their next task. They have seen him so often in the store and are a friendly staff. I always make a point of speaking to them, pay a compliment where due, or pass the word to Chris (the owner) when someone has gone out of his/her way to be helpful.

I try to be very careful about returning for under-charges as well as over-charges whenever appropriate, too. They know me and appreciate honesty as well as gratitude.

They remind me of this TP family.

Ohio Joy

On another note, we will be attending a birthday party for one of the goslings' youngest DDs. She turned 1 year this week. She's a noisy little one but mostly pleasant, too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I have always enjoyed Spring- and it seems we are nearly there- I have more Magnolia flowers coming into bloom. Today has been an exceptional day, in terms of what I have accomplished![/quote
> ...


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, all! Just marking a spot - Bob and I are leaving in a little while to go to the NY State Fair in Syracuse. We go just about every year - fun to walk around the exhibits and eat stuff that we don't usually eat. We don't go near the midway - too noisy, but we usually walk through the animal barns - except for the chickens - makes my asthma flare up. I love to walk through and see the sheep and llamas, there is even a small building where there are spinning demos and yarn for sale. That reminds me - gotta stop by the bank and get some cash - who knows what I might find? See you all later. Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Your receipes sound wonderful! I have a few with different names but the taste is so familiar sounding. I especially like the rutabaga with mashed potatoes. For me it can even be without the potatoes. If it's a good one, plain butter and a bit of salt does it for me.
Thanks for a great column. :thumbup:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's a double birthday celebration today....Budasha and Melyn. Happy birthday Liz and Lyn!


I'll add my birthday greetings. I also love the card, Kate.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just caught up and happy to her that all are doing well this morning. Approaching 9:45am here.

Happy Birthday Melyn and Budasha!!!! May you both have a spectacular day. :thumbup: 

I am working today from 12:30pm to 9pm and tomorrow(sunday) 2:30pm to 10:30pm.

Have to run soon to grab a shower before work.

Hugs and happiness to you all.


Have a happy and safe trip Sam.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

good recipes, thanks,
as usual i am popping in when i can, was soooooooo busy last wk. we are getting ready for a big fundraiser for our church to raise money to put new 2 " blinds all through our fellowship hall and repaint in their, its where we hold all the primetimer lunches and it sure needs a spiffing up, so we are going to have a yard sale indoors in our gym and i have been going through every nook and cranny dragging out stuff, if we haven't used it or seen it in over 2 yrs if someone wants it, it can go into the outside storage building otherwise, its a sale item. i spent one morning here when bj was off work and loaded my car down and delivered a load. i still have several boxes of books to get there. i had done like someone suggested i put a trash bag in my closet and as i weeded through things i put them there and i ended up with 2 full bags. wow. its just amazes me how much stuff i had stashed, packed, tucked away, i never used. so this is a good cause. 
bj took off a couple extra vac days with his reg. 4 days off and it was nice to have him around. we did some things around here and went shopping one day, other than that he just chilled. i worked my usual at the church. 
yesterday, my sister came in from Nashville, TN. and we met at the nursing home, she had gotten dad his fav. meal chicken legs, corn, i did him some sweet potatoes in the microwave, and i ordered a couple pizza for kim, mom and myself. we were celebrating their 63rd wedding anni. dad is doing real good these days healthwise, which is a real blessing, we had them set us up a table in the back dining room, you can watch the bird avery and there is french doors, to the patio so dad could see outside, we sat and visited and ate for nearly 3 hrs, it was a good relaxing time with mom and dad. she had said she didn't want a big deal, we did that for their 50th. 
i add my birthday wishes and hope everyone is doing well. we now are finally in the midst of our summer, finally can't complain though we have had a very cool spring/summer, but now the grass is turning brown and the heat index today is supposed to be around 102* so now we plan our days with inside stuff. i did go out and do my early morning watering. 
i will be reading backwards to catch up and will be lurking this wk, everyone take care, love ya..........


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> good recipes, thanks,
> as usual i am popping in when i can, was soooooooo busy last wk. we are getting ready for a big fundraiser for our church to raise money to put new 2 " blinds all through our fellowship hall and repaint in their, its where we hold all the primetimer lunches and it sure needs a spiffing up, so we are going to have a yard sale indoors in our gym and i have been going through every nook and cranny dragging out stuff, if we haven't used it or seen it in over 2 yrs if someone wants it, it can go into the outside storage building otherwise, its a sale item. i spent one morning here when bj was off work and loaded my car down and delivered a load. i still have several boxes of books to get there. i had done like someone suggested i put a trash bag in my closet and as i weeded through things i put them there and i ended up with 2 full bags. wow. its just amazes me how much stuff i had stashed, packed, tucked away, i never used. so this is a good cause.
> bj took off a couple extra vac days with his reg. 4 days off and it was nice to have him around. we did some things around here and went shopping one day, other than that he just chilled. i worked my usual at the church.
> yesterday, my sister came in from Nashville, TN. and we met at the nursing home, she had gotten dad his fav. meal chicken legs, corn, i did him some sweet potatoes in the microwave, and i ordered a couple pizza for kim, mom and myself. we were celebrating their 63rd wedding anni. dad is doing real good these days healthwise, which is a real blessing, we had them set us up a table in the back dining room, you can watch the bird avery and there is french doors, to the patio so dad could see outside, we sat and visited and ate for nearly 3 hrs, it was a good relaxing time with mom and dad. she had said she didn't want a big deal, we did that for their 50th.
> ...


Hi, Donna! I am heading back to bed- got a few things finished and ready for Sunday (in the morning here) good to see you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Knitting Tea Party, August 22nd, 2014.
> 
> My turn this week and I hope I can make as good a job of it as Julie did last week. Im not much of a cook and if theres a quick way to do something Ill take it, which is why I liked Agness idea last week of using Campbells Condensed Mushroom Soup in lasagne, instead of having to make a white sauce. So...I went onto the Campbells Soup website and found a few recipes for you.
> 
> ...


Hi Kate and everyone!! Love the recipes, have to read those to my son, he loves recipes with different names. There are several that I think I want to try. 
I'm all caught up, I think on last week, might have missed a page or two, but I think I got it pretty close, so now 10 pages to go on this week, but I desperately need coffee first. 
Hope everyone has healing and joy this week, it's a blissfully cool 57F in the house this morning and supposed to be a high of only 79F, Gwen just envision yourself here while sitting in the air conditioning. 
TNS, great vacation pics on last weeks tp, you are having a good time, even with DH work calls, it sounds like. 
Shirley, great news on the move progressing so well. 
Purple, great pics on the boat, have a great time there in France. 
Well, off to get coffee and then onto page two. 
Hugs!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ooh, forgot to say that I love the gloves Julie, and the double moss stitch jacket in the background.  They look fabulous and warm. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And let's hope it is not to be a winter like the last one.
> And why don't we have a group hug!?
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


I'm always willing and ready for a hug!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sarah Chana said:


> Your receipes sound wonderful! I have a few with different names but the taste is so familiar sounding. I especially like the rutabaga with mashed potatoes. For me it can even be without the potatoes. If it's a good one, plain butter and a bit of salt does it for me.
> Thanks for a great column. :thumbup:


Glad you joined us again. You'll have to visit with us more often.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

So glad you took a minute to join us, Southern Girl. Wonderful that your dad is doing so well.
Hope your church makes lots of money from the yard sale.
We seem to have missed the heat wave most of the Sooth has been suffering with. And we're having low 80s f next week...very unusual for us.
Junek


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks, KateB for all the recipes. Crochet/knit pattern collecting is 2nd only to my recipe collecting! I like recipes that are different from the usual; I have to admit, I never tried any Scottish recipes before, and I will try some of these. Thanks again!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have done really well this morning- clothes all out on the line- second undercoat on canvas- started the beanie on to the circular needle- and just got in from trimming back a bush on the driveway that tends to snag people's mirrors or aerials on their cars as they back out- time to have a bit of a rest!!!!!


Don't over do it though Julie, but it does sound like you've had a very productive morning. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

June, great pics as usual, love the chair and teapot.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very good news on Jack! I also had a campbell's Soup cookbook. I'm not a fancy cook; just good basic home cooking favorites. Will try new recipes but not often as I probably should.


machriste said:


> Kate and Julie, thank you for filling in for Sam. You two do good work!!!
> 
> Kate, the recipes sound delicious--I am a lamb lover! Grew up on Campbell's Scotch Broth and my Norwegian MIL introduced me to Korstup (sp?) That's rutabagas and potatoes mashed together with butter and milk or cream. So delicious with meatballs and gravy. When I was a young bride I had a little Campbell's Soup cookbook. I remember a very good recipe for Burgundy Meat Balls.
> 
> Jack and I are back from seeing his oncologist this afternoon. The good news is that it appears his bone marrow has kicked in and platelets have gone up from 6.000 when he left the hospital on Monday to 60,000 (100,000 is what we'd like to see, but we'll take 60.) White count is normal. Hemoglobin is up some, but still low. Doc wrote an order for oxygen to help with his increased shortness of breath and for a handicapped parking card. No cancer treatment for a time until he sees his cardiologist. All in all, good stuff. He came home and ate a good dinner--beans and rice with some mild salsa and melted cheese. I had a little scotch! (Some beans and rice, too.)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Kate and Julie, thank you for filling in for Sam. You two do good work!!!
> 
> Kate, the recipes sound delicious--I am a lamb lover! Grew up on Campbell's Scotch Broth and my Norwegian MIL introduced me to Korstup (sp?) That's rutabagas and potatoes mashed together with butter and milk or cream. So delicious with meatballs and gravy. When I was a young bride I had a little Campbell's Soup cookbook. I remember a very good recipe for Burgundy Meat Balls.
> 
> Jack and I are back from seeing his oncologist this afternoon. The good news is that it appears his bone marrow has kicked in and platelets have gone up from 6.000 when he left the hospital on Monday to 60,000 (100,000 is what we'd like to see, but we'll take 60.) White count is normal. Hemoglobin is up some, but still low. Doc wrote an order for oxygen to help with his increased shortness of breath and for a handicapped parking card. No cancer treatment for a time until he sees his cardiologist. All in all, good stuff. He came home and ate a good dinner--beans and rice with some mild salsa and melted cheese. I had a little scotch! (Some beans and rice, too.)


Fantastic! :thumbup: 
Hoping that he keeps moving forward with same great progress.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Kate and Julie, thank you for filling in for Sam. You two do good work!!!
> 
> Kate, the recipes sound delicious--I am a lamb lover! Grew up on Campbell's Scotch Broth and my Norwegian MIL introduced me to Korstup (sp?) That's rutabagas and potatoes mashed together with butter and milk or cream. So delicious with meatballs and gravy. When I was a young bride I had a little Campbell's Soup cookbook. I remember a very good recipe for Burgundy Meat Balls.
> 
> Jack and I are back from seeing his oncologist this afternoon. The good news is that it appears his bone marrow has kicked in and platelets have gone up from 6.000 when he left the hospital on Monday to 60,000 (100,000 is what we'd like to see, but we'll take 60.) White count is normal. Hemoglobin is up some, but still low. Doc wrote an order for oxygen to help with his increased shortness of breath and for a handicapped parking card. No cancer treatment for a time until he sees his cardiologist. All in all, good stuff. He came home and ate a good dinner--beans and rice with some mild salsa and melted cheese. I had a little scotch! (Some beans and rice, too.)


Fantastic! :thumbup: 
Hoping that he keeps moving forward with same great progress.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, forgot to say that I love the gloves Julie, and the double moss stitch jacket in the background.  They look fabulous and warm. :thumbup:


The gloves are good- must go get them now- I took them off when I was busy making today's noodles! The double moss stitch jacket is the one with the muffed dye lots- almost certainly we will be dying it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm always willing and ready for a hug!!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Don't over do it though Julie, but it does sound like you've had a very productive morning. :thumbup:


I think I am paying the price now- it has been a very painful night- but it was good to get things done!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Forget the house cleaning, Sam, it will be there when you get back unless the cleaning fairies descend in your absence. Have a great holiday. We will see you when you get back.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: !!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

It's no wonder so many people in this country have such a hard time financially. The Dr's and hospitals have all the money.
My trip to my orthopedic Dr a couple of weeks ago cost $871.
I just received the statement from my insurance co. That office won't be in that ins co network after Sept. But for now they had to accept the insurance payment that was less than 1/4 of the charges.
My insurance co will pay the entire bill even if the Dr is out of network. But to me that's abuse of the system. I won't be going to that Dr again.
Sorry for the rant but one shot and the Dr wasn't with me 10 minutes doesn't rate such a ridiculous charge!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Joy, glad that Tim was fine after he got home and some lunch in him, and prayers for you cousin, I hope that he has a good recovery and that some family may be able to get there at some point, but understand that not being able to afford to, been there done that. 
Hugs, Hi Tim!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You did have quite a tiring day. Hope that Tim is alright now. It was so nice that the store personnel were helpful.

Will add Pete to my prayer list. I also got a call yesterday that my cousin was in Baltimore-Washington Medical Center. Call was from her DH. Main thing I was able to get from our conversation was that she fell and hit head; had car accident a little over a year ago and due to head injury then tends to fall quite a bit. When fell recently hit head on shower and was bleeding; also suffering from partial dementia. I called the hospital and nurse had my cousin call me; she said she wasn't in the hospital and wanted to know if I was calling about the puppy; have NO idea what she was talking about....I feel so sad for her. she is a kind person & would give you the shirt off her back but she & DH unfortunately got so caught up in illegal drugs many years back and both have continued along this path with either drugs or alcohol. I'm sure this has affected her health considerably. She never has take responsibility for her actions either. Her son also has followed in her footsteps and refuses to come to the hospital. I know this sounds uncaring but I truly wish that she would pass; her quality of life has deteriorated significantly.

Wow, didn't mean to go on and on...guess this is just on my mind this morning. Thanks for being a soft place to land and vent.


jheiens said:


> Thanks for the new Tea Party, Kate. Well done you.
> 
> My day started very early--still very dark when I awoke and a very tiring day with shopping for remaining groceries with Tim. He was walking with the Lofstrands and got very tired and told me that he was ''breathing hard, Gram.'' Of course, no place to sit so I put him in the floor at an aisle intersection where others could get around him, if necessary. Finished up with the absolutely necessary items and headed to check out with several offers to help if he needed it. The head checker located the wheelchair/shopping cart for me. Then the store owner came over to tell me that whatever he needed, they would help with to get him to the car.
> 
> ...


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

angelam said:


> Beautiful pictures as always. I love the little hummingbird, she is so clever to get that. When I have ever tried to photograph hummingbirds all I get is a blur, or nothing at all. They are so fast.


Try shooting at 1/100O of a second.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nicho the tuna casserole sounds yummy. Much better than what I've thrown together in the past. I've copied and saved it for this next week for sure.


nicho said:


> TUNA CASSEROLE
> 
> 1 onion
> 2 sticks celery
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

can't remember who recommended using Eiucalyptus oil to deter Sydney from eating the sofa but it really seems to be working. THANKS! He will sniff it and then moves away. Found leather scraps at Hobby Lobby yesterday so I'm going to try patching it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Budasha I& Melyn!!! Hope you both have a glorious celebration and many, many more!


KateB said:


> It's a double birthday celebration today....Budasha and Melyn. Happy birthday Liz and Lyn!


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

jknappva said:


> I'm sorry I forgot to offer my sympathy and prayers for your cousin, Pete. I'm praying for healing for him and understand the difficulty of long distance traveling when funds are low.
> Junek


Actually, Sometimes patients do better if they don't have visitors the first few days after something major. We often see patients collapse after visitors from the effort of hiding pain or fatigue. They rally for the visitors then suffer afterward.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Happy birthday Liz and Lynn. Nice to celebrate together. I know cause I'm a twin.
Off to weight watchers. Maya and I had nice walk, we watched the sun come up. Leaving for Santa Barbara, CA tomorrow. My friend is widowed and goes to the clinic there. I've been lucky enough to go with her each year.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Bonnie - You can't just throw in a comment about having "sex in a pan for dessert" and not explain! :lol:
> Better go get my breakfast now and then get cooking for tonight. I hope everyone has an enjoyable weekend.


thats what the woman who handed it to me said it was called but judging by the ingredients in this recipe I don't think so.
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Sex-In-A-Pan-III/

I think it was actually Death by Chocolate
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Death-By-Chocolate-III/Detail.aspx?event8=1&prop24=SR_Thumb&e11=death%20by%20chocolate&e8=Quick%20Search&event10=1&e7=Recipe&soid=sr_results_p1i3

I had alwaysnthought they were close to the same but apparently not.
The second on is really good


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Have a lovely break, we will keep you seat warm for you. While we will love to hear from you don't worry if you don't want to- feel free to take a complete break. Or if it too hard to do so.
> 
> BTW I had peanut paste icecream the other day- it tasted like creamy peanut butter but was a little colder than normal! Had to try it for you! Bought David a jar of what sounds like peanut paste and maple syrup the other day. Don't think he has tried it yet.


Do you not have regular peanut butter over there?

Hope Maryann is feeling better soon.

Happy birthday wishes for the 2 birthday girls.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds an interesting meal- sneakers are running shoes over here! (do remember that they are a food from the other day but never heard of sneakers as being anything but shoes until then). And sex in a pan? something else or a typo?


Sex in a pan, recipe posted above,
Sneakers are crepes rolled around cottage cheese with onions in a cream sauce. I'm not sure if they are a German or Ukranian dish but are served here ususally Christmas eve or special occasions". They are didly to make & I think a bit of an acquired taste.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I have always enjoyed Spring- and it seems we are nearly there- I have more Magnolia flowers coming into bloom. Today has been an exceptional day, in terms of what I have accomplished![/quote
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, sorry your cousin ismdoing poorly, sad when things affect the mind. 
Well, I must get off here & out the door. Going to wander around the Blueberry festival for a while then off to work in the pie booth & pick up the GKs. Think I'll be tired when I get home.
Hope all have a good day.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> But I wil have been in Melbourne a few weeks before on my way to the Downunder KAP! And saving my yarn money for the KAP and then NZ!


I guess you could gaze into each other's eyes while waiting for the connecting flight. That would be a long time. Maybe some knitting time would be a better activity during the wait. I hope your trip will be enjoyable and picture worthy. I love to see pictures from other places around the world.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Capri18 said:


> Thanks, KateB for all the recipes. Crochet/knit pattern collecting is 2nd only to my recipe collecting! I like recipes that are different from the usual; I have to admit, I never tried any Scottish recipes before, and I will try some of these. Thanks again!


You are more than welcome Capri, to both the recipes and this Tea Party. Come and join us often if you can, there will be a chair with your name on it waiting for you!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

"Daddy's Little Champion" engrossed in his favourite TV programme Jake and the Pirates, or "Pyats" as he calls it!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Well went to weight watchers. Down a pound.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

KateB said:


> "Daddy's Little Champion" engrossed in his favourite TV programme Jake and the Pirates, or "Pyats" as he calls it!


Just adorable!

Also loved todays tea party.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

KateB said:


> "Daddy's Little Champion" engrossed in his favourite TV programme Jake and the Pirates, or "Pyats" as he calls it!


He's such a sweetie. Love the shoes!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Kate...He is adorable and so focused. 

Congrats on the weight loss Sassafras. 

Happy Birthday to Liz and Mel. May your day be filled with many blessings.

Joy...So happy to hear that you have helpers at the grocery store. What a blessing. Enjoy the little one's birthday celebration.

I will have the wonderful opportunity to do lunch with Cmaliza today. Both of my boys are going to join me. I will try to remember the camera.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> "Daddy's Little Champion" engrossed in his favourite TV programme Jake and the Pirates, or "Pyats" as he calls it!


He's so cute! Wish my GKs weren't all so grown up now.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Well went to weight watchers. Down a pound.


Well done you!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the new Tea Party, Kate. Well done you.
> What happened was that he became very hungry and blood sugar dropped--not dangerously but he doesn't process body signals automatically. Got him home, into the house and a cold drink and to his Kaye walker and things were much better after lunch. He is getting so tall and filled out that I am beginning to have a bit of difficulty getting him on his feet from very low places.
> 
> My sister just called to let me know that my cousin in Bellingham, WA, has had a massive heart attack and is in St. Joseph hospital there. None of his family is able to afford to go to him at this time. Please pray for him; his name Pete.
> ...


Glad Tim is doing better. Prayers are on the way for Pete.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> [
> Thanks for the new TP Kate and all the recipes. I love using soups for easy meals and will dig out an easy tuna casserole recipe to share. Just curious. How many of you have success with chicken recipes in the slow cooker? I find the chicken is usually too dry. I have tried reducing the cooking time but still not happy with the results. Now I tend to stick to beef and pork recipes.
> 
> I'm with you there Nicho. I find chicken can easily overcook and turn to mush in the slow cooker, even with reduced cooking time. Like you I stick to beef and pork. In fact I'm not really adventurous with my slow cooker at all! Beef casserole seems to be the favourite. The long slow cooking is ideal for shin of beef.


I usually put my chicken in the crockpot frozen even the whole chicken for roasting. It really comes out juicy. Even frozen it is usually done before scheduled time so I put it on later so it will be ready when I want it.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Wonderful news about Jack. The prayer warriors are still on the job!! And glad he has a good appetite...that's always a plus.
> Junek


This is definitely wonderful news!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's a double birthday celebration today....Budasha and Melyn. Happy birthday Liz and Lyn!


Have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> "Daddy's Little Champion" engrossed in his favourite TV programme Jake and the Pirates, or "Pyats" as he calls it!


He is so very, very cute:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Well went to weight watchers. Down a pound.


Very well done :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's a double birthday celebration today....Budasha and Melyn. Happy birthday Liz and Lyn!


I'll add my very happy birthday wishes also, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> The footy is over for my doggies. We played a terrible last half so lost badly. But even if we had won we wouldn't have made the finals as the team above won very well and we wouldn't have overtaken them. But still would have been nice to finsih the season on a good game.
> So not had a good day as Maryanne is also struggling again.


Sorry your Bulldogs did so badly, hopefully they will be back on top next season. Hoping and praying that Maryanne has a better day tomorrow.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> "Daddy's Little Champion" engrossed in his favourite TV programme Jake and the Pirates, or "Pyats" as he calls it!


He really is engrossed in his show. So cute!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm caught up so I thought I would post some recipes that were in the weekly newsletter from our little farmstand (about a block) down the road.

http://www.everythingbutthe.com/2014/05/02/peanut-butter-frosted-banana-bread-cupcakes/

Peach & Goat Cheese Bruschetta with Balsamic Glaze
When the first local peaches arrived we tried out a few recipes at Mosby's. This is the one that earned universal praise. Simple but elegant this makes a great appetizer or anytime snack.

Ingredients
1 ripe peach
Baguette, sliced
Columbus Pancetta
Coeur de Chevre Goat cheese
Extra Virgin Olive Oil
Blaze- glaze with Balsamic vinegar of Modena
Instructions
1. Lightly toast slices of bread
2. Brush a light coat of extra virgin olive oil on toast
3. Spread a layer of goat cheese on each slice of toast
4. Top each slice with thin slice of peach and Pancetta
5. Drizzle the Blaze over each piece and serve.

Sorry I couldn't get the picture to post.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I'll try it this way.

https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/h/k6d6iq0yrnd9/?&v=c&th=148004e0f25728e5

You might have to copy into browser, I don't know if it will work or not.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sandy said:


> I'll try it this way.
> 
> http://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/h/k6d6iq0yrnd9/?&v=c&th=148004e0f25728e5


usually better without the 's'!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> "Daddy's Little Champion" engrossed in his favourite TV programme Jake and the Pirates, or "Pyats" as he calls it!


Awe, he's so cute, I agree, I love his shoes too.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You did have quite a tiring day. Hope that Tim is alright now. It was so nice that the store personnel were helpful.
> 
> Will add Pete to my prayer list. I also got a call yesterday that my cousin was in Baltimore-Washington Medical Center. Call was from her DH. Main thing I was able to get from our conversation was that she fell and hit head; had car accident a little over a year ago and due to head injury then tends to fall quite a bit. When fell recently hit head on shower and was bleeding; also suffering from partial dementia. I called the hospital and nurse had my cousin call me; she said she wasn't in the hospital and wanted to know if I was calling about the puppy; have NO idea what she was talking about....I feel so sad for her. she is a kind person & would give you the shirt off her back but she & DH unfortunately got so caught up in illegal drugs many years back and both have continued along this path with either drugs or alcohol. I'm sure this has affected her health considerably. She never has take responsibility for her actions either. Her son also has followed in her footsteps and refuses to come to the hospital. I know this sounds uncaring but I truly wish that she would pass; her quality of life has deteriorated significantly.
> 
> Wow, didn't mean to go on and on...guess this is just on my mind this morning. Thanks for being a soft place to land and vent.


I am so sorry to hear this and I completely understand how you feel. Drug addiction and alcoholism can play havoc on the mind. My prayers are with you and the entire family.
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well went to weight watchers. Down a pound.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> thats what the woman who handed it to me said it was called but judging by the ingredients in this recipe I don't think so.
> http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Sex-In-A-Pan-III/
> 
> I think it was actually Death by Chocolate
> ...


They both sound so good and sweet, they make my teeth hurt! LOL!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It would be nice to have extra flowers on the tree but I would think that would be hard on the tree, here if something unexpectedly blooms a second time, it often winterkills as it doesn't have enough food reserves for winter but I guess you don't get too much winter there.


We do have winter but compared to yours, very mild! They didn't seem to suffer after the extra blooming a couple of years ago. But if I remember we had a fairly mild winter even for us that year.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> "Daddy's Little Champion" engrossed in his favourite TV programme Jake and the Pirates, or "Pyats" as he calls it!


He gets cuter every day, Kate!! He's getting to be such a big boy!
Junek


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sandy wrote:
I'll try it this way.

http://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/h/k6d6iq0yrnd9/?&v=c&th=148004e0f25728e5



Lurker 2 said:


> usually better without the 's'!


It works your way Julie thanks!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> It's a double birthday celebration today....Budasha and Melyn. Happy birthday Liz and Lyn!


Hope you both have wonderful birthdays!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Darowil, I hope things look up for you PDQ. Meanwhile, {{{{{hugs}}}}}


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

After a rather wet dull day yesterday the weather is really looking up. Blue skies, fluffy white clouds and a temp in the low 20Cs - perfect! We went up on the Skytrain at 9am and rose through the sheet of cloud to a perfectly spectacular scene above the cloud layer (now burnt off), so many peaks visible in all directions. We walked to the peak of Whistler mt. on the trail from the cable car and it was well worth it, even better views of all the peaks including Robson and in the other direction Mt. Edith Cavell. I even saw a large flock of mountain goats and kids in the far distance on another ridge. 
Canada is just so awe inspiring.......

This pic is the same view from the room as I posted before with the cloud on it. The cable car is on the hill on the left.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Ohio Joy, how heartening to hear of the lovely people at your local store. Sounds like they also appreciate you as much as you do them. Healing wishes for Pete, and comfort for all friends and family whilst he is so ill.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And let's hope it is not to be a winter like the last one.
> And why don't we have a group hug!?
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


Thanks Julie, hugs much appreciated even if I am on a wonderful holiday! Just adds to the pleasure.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> So glad you took a minute to join us, Southern Girl. Wonderful that your dad is doing so well.
> Hope your church makes lots of money from the yard sale.
> Junek


Lovely to hear from you, and good that your parents are OK.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Don't over do it though Julie, but it does sound like you've had a very productive morning. :thumbup:


Hope you are wearing your halo with pride, Julie! whoops, see you followed all the activity by a bad night. Hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from France. Had a good day picking blackberries from the forest and this afternoon we went to see some minature railways. Very impressive.

Hope you are all ok and havinng a good weekend.

Some photos.....


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Marking my place have DGS we went to Bloomington for lunch and school clothes shopping. Torrential down our almost all the way home was down to 40-45mph at points of course there were the usual idiots passing the rest of us at 65-70 . Very humid and warm here also this weekend. Back later!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Sandy wrote:
> I'll try it this way.
> 
> http://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/h/k6d6iq0yrnd9/?&v=c&th=148004e0f25728e5
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely pictures Lin and Josephine.....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks Julie, hugs much appreciated even if I am on a wonderful holiday! Just adds to the pleasure.


 :thumbup: I love seeing your holiday photos!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hope you are wearing your halo with pride, Julie! whoops, see you followed all the activity by a bad night. Hope you are feeling better now.


Well, I am up, but a good hot water bottle is helping- I located some material to make a microwave, rice bag- one for me and one for Anna next door- so must get on to that- may have time by Wednesday!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from France. Had a good day picking blackberries from the forest and this afternoon we went to see some minature railways. Very impressive.
> 
> Hope you are all ok and havinng a good weekend.
> 
> Some photos.....


That part of Normandie is quite low lying- looks a lovely beach. Miniature railways are great fun!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Back from meeting up with Cmaliza. We had a wonderful visit with her and her DH. I will attempt to post a picture of Matthew, Cmaliza and me.


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Love the recipes x thanks


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Back from meeting up with Cmaliza. We had a wonderful visit with her and her DH. I will attempt to post a picture of Matthew, Cmaliza and me.


Good to be able to put more faces to names and good to see the artist with his work! I hope you had a lovely visit.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

pacer said:


> Back from meeting up with Cmaliza. We had a wonderful visit with her and her DH. I will attempt to post a picture of Matthew, Cmaliza and me.


Please tell Matthew his artwork is lovely. The dog picture turned out really nice. And, of course, I like cats.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

pacer said:


> Back from meeting up with Cmaliza. We had a wonderful visit with her and her DH. I will attempt to post a picture of Matthew, Cmaliza and me.


Ditto for me, love the drawing of the cat, being a cat lover myself. Dogs are beautiful too.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Wonderful to read all the recipes Kate! They sound different from anything I've eaten except Scotch Broth.
Some time ago, my Mom, Dad, brother and I had just finished a very snowy drive which included riding part of the trip in a cold car (heater failed half way), and slow going because of snow fall to New Hampshire. it is about a 12 hour drive now a days was much longer then. May Aunt greeted us with Scotch Broth. Tasted so good and warmed us up. I don't know if it was made with mutton or not but is was sure good.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from France. Had a good day picking blackberries from the forest and this afternoon we went to see some minature railways. Very impressive.
> 
> Hope you are all ok and havinng a good weekend.
> 
> Some photos.....


Love seeing pictures of your French adventure.
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Oh, yes, all the travel pix have been lovely! Such a pleasure looking and seeing where you have been.

Julie, TY for the hugs-- much appreciated.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Back from meeting up with Cmaliza. We had a wonderful visit with her and her DH. I will attempt to post a picture of Matthew, Cmaliza and me.


Looks as if you all had a good time. Matthew's drawings are wonderful, especially the one of the cat since I'm a cat lover.
Hi, Matthew!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> good recipes, thanks,
> as usual i am popping in when i can, was soooooooo busy last wk. we are getting ready for a big fundraiser for our church to raise money to put new 2 " blinds all through our fellowship hall and repaint in their, its where we hold all the primetimer lunches and it sure needs a spiffing up, so we are going to have a yard sale indoors in our gym and i have been going through every nook and cranny dragging out stuff, if we haven't used it or seen it in over 2 yrs if someone wants it, it can go into the outside storage building otherwise, its a sale item. i spent one morning here when bj was off work and loaded my car down and delivered a load. i still have several boxes of books to get there. i had done like someone suggested i put a trash bag in my closet and as i weeded through things i put them there and i ended up with 2 full bags. wow. its just amazes me how much stuff i had stashed, packed, tucked away, i never used. so this is a good cause.
> bj took off a couple extra vac days with his reg. 4 days off and it was nice to have him around. we did some things around here and went shopping one day, other than that he just chilled. i worked my usual at the church.
> yesterday, my sister came in from Nashville, TN. and we met at the nursing home, she had gotten dad his fav. meal chicken legs, corn, i did him some sweet potatoes in the microwave, and i ordered a couple pizza for kim, mom and myself. we were celebrating their 63rd wedding anni. dad is doing real good these days healthwise, which is a real blessing, we had them set us up a table in the back dining room, you can watch the bird avery and there is french doors, to the patio so dad could see outside, we sat and visited and ate for nearly 3 hrs, it was a good relaxing time with mom and dad. she had said she didn't want a big deal, we did that for their 50th.
> ...


Moving into the home seems to have been good for your father, his health seems so much more stable. 63 years is a long time. Congrats to them both


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> It's no wonder so many people in this country have such a hard time financially. The Dr's and hospitals have all the money.
> My trip to my orthopedic Dr a couple of weeks ago cost $871.
> I just received the statement from my insurance co. That office won't be in that ins co network after Sept. But for now they had to accept the insurance payment that was less than 1/4 of the charges.
> My insurance co will pay the entire bill even if the Dr is out of network. But to me that's abuse of the system. I won't be going to that Dr again.
> Sorry for the rant but one shot and the Dr wasn't with me 10 minutes doesn't rate such a ridiculous charge!


I'm feeling the same. David is looking at having sinus surgery in a couple of weeks. Rather than wait for the public system he has had a quote for private. All the hospital costs are covered by our private health insurance other than an excess which is not much. But doctors can charge whatever thet like. They receive a set amount from Medicare (the public health system). The rest can not be recouped from anywhere, the insurance companies are not to pay it. Well the surgeon is charging us over $2100 dollars! Over $4000 for a few hours work sounds like down right robbery to me and I resent paying it. If it was me who had lived with it for over 30 years I would be waiting. 
I'm regretting having two holidays planned and partly booked now with that likely expense coming up. With the anaesthetist cost (a mere$500) and the excess almost $3000 which we have to pay out of our pocket. 
The surgeon will get more from us the we get for a month. No way are his expenses going to be anywhere near that cost.
I have managed to avoid complaining about this but now you've all heard. It makes me angry that they can charge like this. And grateful that at least we do have a public system as otherwise it would be out of pocket for so many. Dread to think how much it would be if needed to pay for the hospital costs as well. 
Hope I haven't made too many big spelling mistakes etc as trying to correct them on the iPad will be too hard


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, yes, all the travel pix have been lovely! Such a pleasure looking and seeing where you have been.
> 
> Julie, TY for the hugs-- much appreciated.


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You did have quite a tiring day. Hope that Tim is alright now. It was so nice that the store personnel were helpful.
> 
> Will add Pete to my prayer list. I also got a call yesterday that my cousin was in Baltimore-Washington Medical Center. Call was from her DH. Main thing I was able to get from our conversation was that she fell and hit head; had car accident a little over a year ago and due to head injury then tends to fall quite a bit. When fell recently hit head on shower and was bleeding; also suffering from partial dementia. I called the hospital and nurse had my cousin call me; she said she wasn't in the hospital and wanted to know if I was calling about the puppy; have NO idea what she was talking about....I feel so sad for her. she is a kind person & would give you the shirt off her back but she & DH unfortunately got so caught up in illegal drugs many years back and both have continued along this path with either drugs or alcohol. I'm sure this has affected her health considerably. She never has take responsibility for her actions either. Her son also has followed in her footsteps and refuses to come to the hospital. I know this sounds uncaring but I truly wish that she would pass; her quality of life has deteriorated significantly.
> 
> Wow, didn't mean to go on and on...guess this is just on my mind this morning. Thanks for being a soft place to land and vent.


It's so hard seeing people suffer when we can see that it needn't be the case. I struggle to be sympathetic when people face problems bought on by their actions and they aren't trying to change


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm feeling the same. David is looking at having sinus surgery in a couple of weeks. Rather than wait for the public system he has had a quote for private. All the hospital costs are covered by our private health insurance other than an excess which is not much. But doctors can charge whatever thet like. They receive a set amount from Medicare (the public health system). The rest can not be recouped from anywhere, the insurance companies are not to pay it. Well the surgeon is charging us over $2100 dollars! Over $4000 for a few hours work sounds like down right robbery to me and I resent paying it. If it was me who had lived with it for over 30 years I would be waiting.
> I'm regretting having two holidays planned and partly booked now with that likely expense coming up. With the anaesthetist cost (a mere$500) and the excess almost $3000 which we have to pay out of our pocket.
> The surgeon will get more from us the we get for a month. No way are his expenses going to be anywhere near that cost.
> I have managed to avoid complaining about this but now you've all heard. It makes me angry that they can charge like this. And grateful that at least we do have a public system as otherwise it would be out of pocket for so many. Dread to think how much it would be if needed to pay for the hospital costs as well.
> Hope I haven't made too many big spelling mistakes etc as trying to correct them on the iPad will be too hard


Will you still be able to take both Holidays?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Darowil, so sorry for high surgery costs. As you know, I'm already appalled at latest cost of Lyrica.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Love Matthew's ca't. Glad to see pics and be able to place faces with names.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Josephine, love the pics. Tres bien.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Went down and checked with David.
> Our only trial by jury is for major criminal cases here in South Australia for the orginal trial (and probably the rest of Australia). Any appeals are to higher courts and are dealt with by judges-never juries- including our High Court which is the highest level of appeal available to us.


Slightly different in Qld, I had minor cases, far as I could tell, 1 was theft from workplace, the other was a minor assault while intoxicated. First one changed plea after jury impanneled, the other went all the way.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hope it will have recovered by hte time you drive down to Goulburn.


It will, mind you was a little panicked because I have never strained or torn muscles before. I am following doctor advise which is rest it, not hard to do when weather is horrible and keeps you indoors.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Lovely recipes. Thanks for the Scottish desserts. 
We seldom get UK menu options here in California. Fish and chips, that is it. 
Karen


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> You did have quite a tiring day. Hope that Tim is alright now. It was so nice that the store personnel were helpful.
> 
> Will add Pete to my prayer list. I also got a call yesterday that my cousin was in Baltimore-Washington Medical Center. Call was from her DH. Main thing I was able to get from our conversation was that she fell and hit head; had car accident a little over a year ago and due to head injury then tends to fall quite a bit. When fell recently hit head on shower and was bleeding; also suffering from partial dementia. I called the hospital and nurse had my cousin call me; she said she wasn't in the hospital and wanted to know if I was calling about the puppy; have NO idea what she was talking about....I feel so sad for her. she is a kind person & would give you the shirt off her back but she & DH unfortunately got so caught up in illegal drugs many years back and both have continued along this path with either drugs or alcohol. I'm sure this has affected her health considerably. She never has take responsibility for her actions either. Her son also has followed in her footsteps and refuses to come to the hospital. I know this sounds uncaring but I truly wish that she would pass; her quality of life has deteriorated significantly.
> 
> Wow, didn't mean to go on and on...guess this is just on my mind this morning. Thanks for being a soft place to land and vent.


No, you sound practical. It is strange that we, as humans, legally have to let other humans suffer, yet are almost required by law to euthanize out pets when they are in similar state. I think we are kinder to our furbabies than ourselves at times.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> No, you sound practical. It is strange that we, as humans, legally have to let other humans suffer, yet are almost required by law to euthanize out pets when they are in similar state. I think we are kinder to our furbabies than ourselves at times.


Would have to agree with this.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pictures aren't showing up on my computer but see comments about them...How strange.

EDIT: NOW they are showing. Very nice.....


pacer said:


> Back from meeting up with Cmaliza. We had a wonderful visit with her and her DH. I will attempt to post a picture of Matthew, Cmaliza and me.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

pacer said:


> Back from meeting up with Cmaliza. We had a wonderful visit with her and her DH. I will attempt to post a picture of Matthew, Cmaliza and me.


Matthew is a talented artist. I do hope he is able to display his work sometime.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yes,hospital expenses and surgeon expenses are extremely outrageous. When I had my two knees done 12 years ago the doctor bill alone was $50,000.00. Thank good I had good insurance. Will be switching to medicare as of 12/1 and having what is called a private medicare advantage policy also so am curious how my medical expenses will be then. On paper it looks okay but I know some doctors won't accept medicare. It is a shame.


darowil said:


> I'm feeling the same. David is looking at having sinus surgery in a couple of weeks. Rather than wait for the public system he has had a quote for private. All the hospital costs are covered by our private health insurance other than an excess which is not much. But doctors can charge whatever thet like. They receive a set amount from Medicare (the public health system). The rest can not be recouped from anywhere, the insurance companies are not to pay it. Well the surgeon is charging us over $2100 dollars! Over $4000 for a few hours work sounds like down right robbery to me and I resent paying it. If it was me who had lived with it for over 30 years I would be waiting.
> I'm regretting having two holidays planned and partly booked now with that likely expense coming up. With the anaesthetist cost (a mere$500) and the excess almost $3000 which we have to pay out of our pocket.
> The surgeon will get more from us the we get for a month. No way are his expenses going to be anywhere near that cost.
> I have managed to avoid complaining about this but now you've all heard. It makes me angry that they can charge like this. And grateful that at least we do have a public system as otherwise it would be out of pocket for so many. Dread to think how much it would be if needed to pay for the hospital costs as well.
> Hope I haven't made too many big spelling mistakes etc as trying to correct them on the iPad will be too hard


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great picture. Goodness Matthew is a tall young man and very good looking too. Please tell him his artwork is so appreciated.He is quite good.


pacer said:


> Back from meeting up with Cmaliza. We had a wonderful visit with her and her DH. I will attempt to post a picture of Matthew, Cmaliza and me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I do too Margaret. As much as I still care about her I don't want her to come to my home or to go see her. There are so few family members left and none of them want anything to do with her. Many won't even accept phone calls from her. I'm kind of the link between her and what remains for the family but even I don't want her to visit. Sad....she used to be such a lovely person.


darowil said:


> It's so hard seeing people suffer when we can see that it needn't be the case. I struggle to be sympathetic when people face problems bought on by their actions and they aren't trying to change


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Darowil, so sorry for high surgery costs. As you know, I'm already appalled at latest cost of Lyrica.


I say a prayer of thanks every time I get my regular prescription medication at the subsidised rate. It is difficult enough to pay for that at times, never mind full price.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Just a quick note to say good job to Kate for the opening - the ingredients for the chicken dish are on the grocery list- Thanks to Julie for filling in last week - Sam is missed but it is so fun to see what you girls come up with too! Quiet weekend - trying to just keep up with important stuff around here. I will attempt to get the front lawn mowed and some sedum repotted tomorrow. I brought some with us from Missouri 11 years ago and through the two types in 2 different pots - they are starting to look pretty sad. One of the varieties has easily started in the ground out back. The one shaped like a rose has never done well in the ground. I love that I brought them here from the farm so I will try to revitalize them and maybe I will be able to enjoy them for another 11 years. Dear June I received my Horse calendar today and as Alan was looking through it he showed me Dianna's picture and said "I recognize this one!"
He loves all the pictures and I may not get to hang it in my office after all- Here is a picture of my Morning Glories- they were left to their own devices this year and I am just now getting a few flowers. I have many pages to read, but first I need to get dinner on the table and do my clean up. love to all - AZ


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Happy birthday wishes to Budasha and Melyn.

Thanks for the prayers and concern for Pete and for the good wishes to Tim. You are all so very kind to us. 

Only got 2 more squares attached today but I'm still plugging away at them.

Good night all. I'm having trouble keeping my eyes open. See you tomorrow.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just a quick pop on as Pacer sent me a PM about pictures she had posted!! Matthew is quite tall and now I won't hesitate to step back and ask for help  ! Nice to see the two ladies also ;-) :thumbup: 
Wanted to be on earlier but Mom wanted me to watch Outlander with her.. and C wanted me to watch a football game.. now that I am able to walk easier it's starting to get back to the routine and I think I'm going to have to have a family meeting. I'm not ready for all this quite yet, I know both miss me but not able to spread myself that thin at this time. LOL. 
Now for a pain pill and my bed. I'll try to be on tomorrow, won't promise but golly jeeze I miss everyone!! 
Keeping you all in my thoughts and in my prayers.. always! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

And, we're keeping you in our thoughts and prayers as well. Hope the pain pill does it's job and you are off to slumberland. Continue to get better.



Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick pop on as Pacer sent me a PM about pictures she had posted!! Matthew is quite tall and now I won't hesitate to step back and ask for help  ! Nice to see the two ladies also ;-) :thumbup:
> Wanted to be on earlier but Mom wanted me to watch Outlander with her.. and C wanted me to watch a football game.. now that I am able to walk easier it's starting to get back to the routine and I think I'm going to have to have a family meeting. I'm not ready for all this quite yet, I know both miss me but not able to spread myself that thin at this time. LOL.
> Now for a pain pill and my bed. I'll try to be on tomorrow, won't promise but golly jeeze I miss everyone!!
> Keeping you all in my thoughts and in my prayers.. always! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well went to weight watchers. Down a pound.


good for you, i need to get back to being really legal with my eating, i just half way do it, i have gained some of mine back but not much. i still try to do the basics. but there is not anything like staying honest and true by weighing in. i always any thing i lost was great, if it wasn't a gain, i was happy and it adds up. 
kate b the little guy is still the cutest thing, still got those eyes.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Back from meeting up with Cmaliza. We had a wonderful visit with her and her DH. I will attempt to post a picture of Matthew, Cmaliza and me.


excellent drawings, i love the dogs


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Moving into the home seems to have been good for your father, his health seems so much more stable. 63 years is a long time. Congrats to them both


i think dad handles it well now, but it was such a adjustment for someone who always spent his time out doors. i think its harder on mom in many ways, she won't talk about down sizing into something smaller though, i wish she would and move closer around folks, but its her home, i get it. i think dad is doing better in many ways, but i tell you, mom stays on top of everything to do with him, you have to, cause there is always such a turn over and the newbies and some of the young ones don't take the time they should, so you really have to be vigalent when you have someone in a home. but when you have no other choice its all you can do. so we make the best of it.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

i have the pork chop with a creamy mushroom and garlic sauce recipe printed off, i have everything to do it and i think it sounds so good.
today, i put some tomatoes in the freezer to accumulate until i have enough to put up some salsa, i already did some jars of dill pickles and bread and butter ones, then i did some jars of diced tomatoes. i bought a box of tomatoes to do, mine this yr are just so pitiful and i am getting a few off the vines. i guess our up and down weather is the reason. 
i have made a pasta dish i love, i slice the tomatoes, put on a baking sheet, and then take garlic as much as you want, me i use gobs, and i take fresh basil leaves and i chop that all till its really fine, then i drizzle olive oil over tomatoes, i salt them then i put the garlic basil mix over them and i roast them in oven till they begin to really look over done, then take out and mash and pour this over your already cooked pasta, i serve it with chicken patties, i love this, bj would rather have spagetti sauce, but yummo. i love when its summer and i have fresh basil to do this with. i will have to go dig more garlic as i have went through my bowl of it i keep sitting on the counter. 
i am listening to a Elton John concert on tv tonight and trying to work the universal crossword puzzle, this one is a toughie, i work on it all wk. sometimes i do good some times not so much. later guys


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi there, 
Bonnie 7591, I think you mean Nalesniki (polish crepes)


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

jknappva said:


> It's no wonder so many people in this country have such a hard time financially. The Dr's and hospitals have all the money.
> My trip to my orthopedic Dr a couple of weeks ago cost $871.
> I just received the statement from my insurance co. That office won't be in that ins co network after Sept. But for now they had to accept the insurance payment that was less than 1/4 of the charges.
> My insurance co will pay the entire bill even if the Dr is out of network. But to me that's abuse of the system. I won't be going to that Dr again.
> Sorry for the rant but one shot and the Dr wasn't with me 10 minutes doesn't rate such a ridiculous charge!


I have known of studies which monitored Dr. visits and found that doctors saw patients for six min./ patient and listened only to the first 30 seconds/ They allocate ten minutes./ patients and will address only 2 or 3 problems.
They are supposed to see 6 patient/ hour and over that
they are not paid for. The HMOs require that a patient must be seen in office in order to get a referral and that counts as an intervention. T hey are given a fixed amt.
per patient for the annual care of a patient regardless of the number of problems or interventions. When I left nursing in the HMO field the doctor was paid$ 600 for a 
family or GP / patient enrolled. Specialists are paid a fixed fee/ referral. I am not aware of that amt. I'm
sure that that amt has been raised during this time period since I retired from HM0 service. Marlark


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Josephine, love the pics. Tres bien.


Hear, hear. You're obviously enjoying your trip to see family.

AZ, love your cheerful bright blue Morning Glories. Mum used to grow them in het lean-to, but I can't keep them going!


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

jknappva said:


> It's no wonder so many people in this country have such a hard time financially. The Dr's and hospitals have all the money.
> My trip to my orthopedic Dr a couple of weeks ago cost $871.
> I just received the statement from my insurance co. That office won't be in that ins co network after Sept. But for now they had to accept the insurance payment that was less than 1/4 of the charges.
> My insurance co will pay the entire bill even if the Dr is out of network. But to me that's abuse of the system. I won't be going to that Dr again.
> Sorry for the rant but one shot and the Dr wasn't with me 10 minutes doesn't rate such a ridiculous charge!


I have read of studies where they monitored dr.s visits.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I popped in to catch up which I now have and it is a little after 1 a.m. so I will head to bed. TTYL Rest well everyone; ;you're in my prayers. Night night.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

flockie said:


> Hi there,
> Bonnie 7591, I think you mean Nalesniki (polish crepes)


Karen Please send recipe for the Melsinke? Sp.?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you not have regular peanut butter over there?
> 
> Hope Maryann is feeling better soon.
> 
> Happy birthday wishes for the 2 birthday girls.


We have normal peanut paste (peanut butter)- but the one with the maple syrup was cheap (I think it is new here and so hoping we will buy it at full price).


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny France. The change of air has made me really tired, but had a good nights sleep. A knitting day for me, maybe sitting at the jet ski lake.

Lovely photos, especially Matthews cat drawing, I feel I wanted to reach out snd stroke him.

senfing healing bibes and hugs to all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> thats what the woman who handed it to me said it was called but judging by the ingredients in this recipe I don't think so.
> http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Sex-In-A-Pan-III/
> 
> I think it was actually Death by Chocolate
> ...


These sound nice- don't think it is quite what I can eat at this stage!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I guess you could gaze into each other's eyes while waiting for the connecting flight. That would be a long time. Maybe some knitting time would be a better activity during the wait. I hope your trip will be enjoyable and picture worthy. I love to see pictures from other places around the world.


One good thing-DAvid got an email yesterday to say that the flight had been cancelled offering other options. So now we leave Auckland early the next morning and fly via Sydney with a reasonable length between the flights so one sorted itself out. Poor David was in a muddle when he booked them. Carefully booked himself from Sydney becuase he was in Sydney only to realise yesterday that he was in Melbourne! SO needed to change that flight. At least the only long wait now is during the day- though I would prefer not to arrive at midnight!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sandy said:


> I'm caught up so I thought I would post some recipes that were in the weekly newsletter from our little farmstand (about a block) down the road.
> 
> http://www.everythingbutthe.com/2014/05/02/peanut-butter-frosted-banana-bread-cupcakes/


The frosting sounds lovely!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Back from meeting up with Cmaliza. We had a wonderful visit with her and her DH. I will attempt to post a picture of Matthew, Cmaliza and me.


Lovley to see you all-Just came up with the brilliant idea of making a folder to put photos of KPers into in iPhoto. Now as I come across them I can add them so I can find the photos of various members!
The cat is so lovely, well done to Matthew.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Will you still be able to take both Holidays?


Planning to- our savings will just take a much larger dive than I had anticipated.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Back from meeting up with Cmaliza. We had a wonderful visit with her and her DH. I will attempt to post a picture of Matthew, Cmaliza and me.


How nice to be able to put a face to Matthew and his drawings are really good! :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jknappva said:


> I am so sorry to hear this and I completely understand how you feel. Drug addiction and alcoholism can play havoc on the mind. My prayers are with you and the entire family.
> Hugs,
> Junek


I am sorry too. Prayers for the family being snet


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TNS I am glad the weather has improved. Lovely photo.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from France. Had a good day picking blackberries from the forest and this afternoon we went to see some minature railways. Very impressive.
> 
> Hope you are all ok and havinng a good weekend.
> 
> Some photos.....


Great :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm feeling the same. David is looking at having sinus surgery in a couple of weeks. Rather than wait for the public system he has had a quote for private. All the hospital costs are covered by our private health insurance other than an excess which is not much. But doctors can charge whatever thet like. They receive a set amount from Medicare (the public health system). The rest can not be recouped from anywhere, the insurance companies are not to pay it. Well the surgeon is charging us over $2100 dollars! Over $4000 for a few hours work sounds like down right robbery to me and I resent paying it. If it was me who had lived with it for over 30 years I would be waiting.
> I'm regretting having two holidays planned and partly booked now with that likely expense coming up. With the anaesthetist cost (a mere$500) and the excess almost $3000 which we have to pay out of our pocket.
> The surgeon will get more from us the we get for a month. No way are his expenses going to be anywhere near that cost.
> I have managed to avoid complaining about this but now you've all heard. It makes me angry that they can charge like this. And grateful that at least we do have a public system as otherwise it would be out of pocket for so many. Dread to think how much it would be if needed to pay for the hospital costs as well.
> Hope I haven't made too many big spelling mistakes etc as trying to correct them on the iPad will be too hard


Private costs over here are just as bad. My head teacher was furious when my mum ended up in a private hospital for her triple heart bypass (paid for by the NHS as a way of reducing the operation waiting times at that point) as he had just had the same operation in the same hospital and paid £9000 pounds for it! That was over 20 years ago, so who knows what the cost would be now, probably at least double.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pacer, Those are lovely photos and the cat drawing is so life like. Matthew is very talented.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick pop on as Pacer sent me a PM about pictures she had posted!! Matthew is quite tall and now I won't hesitate to step back and ask for help  ! Nice to see the two ladies also ;-) :thumbup:
> Wanted to be on earlier but Mom wanted me to watch Outlander with her.. and C wanted me to watch a football game.. now that I am able to walk easier it's starting to get back to the routine and I think I'm going to have to have a family meeting. I'm not ready for all this quite yet, I know both miss me but not able to spread myself that thin at this time. LOL.
> Now for a pain pill and my bed. I'll try to be on tomorrow, won't promise but golly jeeze I miss everyone!!
> Keeping you all in my thoughts and in my prayers.. always! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Lovely to hear from you Marianne and we miss you too! Look after yourself and pop in here when you can.{{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

flockie said:


> Hi there,
> Bonnie 7591, I think you mean Nalesniki (polish crepes)


Hi flockie, lovely to have you back with us!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil, that is a great deal of money. I am so sorry.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

AZ sticks, i love the photos of the Morning glories. That is a stunning blue :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

great photos and Mathew's drawings are great


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Flockie...it's been such a long time. We've missed you...and look forward to your posts...tell Ceili we miss her also.



KateB said:


> Hi flockie, lovely to have you back with us!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Granddaughter been on phone Quinn has bronchitis and feeling for himself and making that fact well known poor wee soul.

Finished the second twisted teardrop shawl so here are the pics,now to work on sweater,its like knitting with fence posts after the lace needles


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love that pattern. You do such lovely work. Sorry to hear Quinn is under the weather. Sending him healing prayers.


agnescr said:


> Granddaughter been on phone Quinn has bronchitis and feeling for himself and making that fact well known poor wee soul.
> 
> Finished the second twisted teardrop shawl so here are the pics,now to work on sweater,its like knitting with fence posts after the lace needles


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm feeling the same. David is looking at having sinus surgery in a couple of weeks. Rather than wait for the public system he has had a quote for private. All the hospital costs are covered by our private health insurance other than an excess which is not much. But doctors can charge whatever thet like. They receive a set amount from Medicare (the public health system). The rest can not be recouped from anywhere, the insurance companies are not to pay it. Well the surgeon is charging us over $2100 dollars! Over $4000 for a few hours work sounds like down right robbery to me and I resent paying it. If it was me who had lived with it for over 30 years I would be waiting.
> I'm regretting having two holidays planned and partly booked now with that likely expense coming up. With the anaesthetist cost (a mere$500) and the excess almost $3000 which we have to pay out of our pocket.
> The surgeon will get more from us the we get for a month. No way are his expenses going to be anywhere near that cost.
> I have managed to avoid complaining about this but now you've all heard. It makes me angry that they can charge like this. And grateful that at least we do have a public system as otherwise it would be out of pocket for so many. Dread to think how much it would be if needed to pay for the hospital costs as well.
> Hope I haven't made too many big spelling mistakes etc as trying to correct them on the iPad will be too hard


That's all right...I certainly understand your outrage as I just ranted about the charges from my Dr. Thank goodness I have very good health insurance through my retirement.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Just a quick note to say good job to Kate for the opening - the ingredients for the chicken dish are on the grocery list- Thanks to Julie for filling in last week - Sam is missed but it is so fun to see what you girls come up with too! Quiet weekend - trying to just keep up with important stuff around here. I will attempt to get the front lawn mowed and some sedum repotted tomorrow. I brought some with us from Missouri 11 years ago and through the two types in 2 different pots - they are starting to look pretty sad. One of the varieties has easily started in the ground out back. The one shaped like a rose has never done well in the ground. I love that I brought them here from the farm so I will try to revitalize them and maybe I will be able to enjoy them for another 11 years. Dear June I received my Horse calendar today and as Alan was looking through it he showed me Dianna's picture and said "I recognize this one!"
> He loves all the pictures and I may not get to hang it in my office after all- Here is a picture of my Morning Glories- they were left to their own devices this year and I am just now getting a few flowers. I have many pages to read, but first I need to get dinner on the table and do my clean up. love to all - AZ


How fantastic that Alan recognized my sister's photo. She'll be delighted to hear it. I think my daughter ordered one so we should be receiving it in a few days.
I'm glad you appreciate the morning glories. Here they're a nuisance and spread over everything, a lot like the dreaded kudzu vines. I used to struggle to stay ahead of that and honeysuckle or they would have covered my boxwood!!
Junek


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks Gwen x


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick pop on as Pacer sent me a PM about pictures she had posted!! Matthew is quite tall and now I won't hesitate to step back and ask for help  ! Nice to see the two ladies also ;-) :thumbup:
> Wanted to be on earlier but Mom wanted me to watch Outlander with her.. and C wanted me to watch a football game.. now that I am able to walk easier it's starting to get back to the routine and I think I'm going to have to have a family meeting. I'm not ready for all this quite yet, I know both miss me but not able to spread myself that thin at this time. LOL.
> Now for a pain pill and my bed. I'll try to be on tomorrow, won't promise but golly jeeze I miss everyone!!
> Keeping you all in my thoughts and in my prayers.. always! :thumbup: :thumbup:


What a special treat to have you pop in. It's good that C. and 
your mom love you so much but you're only one person and they have to share not wear you out!!!
Delighted to hear you're doing so well.
Hugs, dear one,
Junek


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

I have to say I am so grateful for our NHS,sometimes we forget the cost of items that we receive on our scripts never mind the cost of everything else.I discovered just last week that the cost of 5 prefilled insulin pens cost £48,needles £22...ask me how I know.....went away shopping without insulin and had to try for emergency supplies.....thank heavens I am on Boots registrar.
heaven knows what the cost would be for all the treatment and hospital stay Colin has had since April


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

flockie said:


> Hi there,
> Bonnie 7591, I think you mean Nalesniki (polish crepes)


Hi. Glad you joined us. You'll have to visit more often. Yum, they look good...love blueberries.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Granddaughter been on phone Quinn has bronchitis and feeling for himself and making that fact well known poor wee soul.
> 
> Finished the second twisted teardrop shawl so here are the pics,now to work on sweater,its like knitting with fence posts after the lace needles


I will add little Quinn to my prayer list. Your shawl is lovely as are all you've shown us. I feel the same way about the needles when I go from sock needles to a sweater size!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Just saw there was a 6.0 earthquake in CA near Napa. Hope Joy isn't near there. Can't remember my CA geography.
Junek


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick pop on as Pacer sent me a PM about pictures she had posted!! Matthew is quite tall and now I won't hesitate to step back and ask for help  ! Nice to see the two ladies also ;-) :thumbup:
> Wanted to be on earlier but Mom wanted me to watch Outlander with her.. and C wanted me to watch a football game.. now that I am able to walk easier it's starting to get back to the routine and I think I'm going to have to have a family meeting. I'm not ready for all this quite yet, I know both miss me but not able to spread myself that thin at this time. LOL.
> Now for a pain pill and my bed. I'll try to be on tomorrow, won't promise but golly jeeze I miss everyone!!
> Keeping you all in my thoughts and in my prayers.. always! :thumbup: :thumbup:


We miss you, too!! Get better so you can come to KAP - it won't be the same without you. Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Granddaughter been on phone Quinn has bronchitis and feeling for himself and making that fact well known poor wee soul.
> 
> Finished the second twisted teardrop shawl so here are the pics,now to work on sweater,its like knitting with fence posts after the lace needles


What a lovely shawl- as always with yours.
I've just started something in 2 ply. My sock club yarn was 2 ply to be worked together to make 4. Well I've decided to work some entrelac alternating the variagated with the plain. Going to try some small lace panels in the plain rows, though the squares maybe too small for it to show up. As I progress I will decide on whether it will be a cowl or scarf based on yarn and how I think it looks. Unless of course I decide to frog again and go back to the socks.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> What a lovely shawl- as always with yours.
> I've just started something in 2 ply. My sock club yarn was 2 ply to be worked together to make 4. Well I've decided to work some entrelac alternating the variagated with the plain. Going to try some small lace panels in the plain rows, though the squares maybe too small for it to show up. As I progress I will decide on whether it will be a cowl or scarf based on yarn and how I think it looks. Unless of course I decide to frog again and go back to the socks.


Oh choices choices


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Back from meeting up with Cmaliza. We had a wonderful visit with her and her DH. I will attempt to post a picture of Matthew, Cmaliza and me.


You three look fantastic!!! Love Matthews drawing of the cat, you could almost reach out and pet it. Hi Matthew!! (waving at you guys) :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Granddaughter been on phone Quinn has bronchitis and feeling for himself and making that fact well known poor wee soul.
> 
> Finished the second twisted teardrop shawl so here are the pics,now to work on sweater,its like knitting with fence posts after the lace needles


Another beautiful shawl, Agnes. Sorry to hear Quinn's not well, hope he recovers soon.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Nalesniki are traditional Polish crepes that can be filled with a sweet cheese filling or fruit preserves. My family makes Nalesniki for the holidays and servers them as a dessert but they also make for a great breakfast! 

Nalesniki (makes about 20)

Pancake:
3 cups unbleached flour
2 eggs
1 cup milk
2.5-3 cups water
2 tsp sugar
pinch of salt

Combine all ingredients in pot with a handle. Use mixer on medium speed until all ingredients are combined. Keep adding water until the mix is thick but runny (like heavy cream).

Heat an omelet pan on medium high heat. Grease bottom of omelet pan by dipping a paper towel in a shallow dish of olive oil.

Ladle one full ladle of liquid dough into center of heated greased pan. Rapidly swirl the pan as to cover entire bottom with dough. Touch up air holes with dough on back of spoon as needed. Using a spatula, flip the pancake as soon as its golden. Transfer pancake to flat dish when both sides are barely golden. Repeat until all mixture is used.

Filling:
3 lbs (48 oz) ricotta cheese
3 eggs
¾ - 1 cups (according to taste) sugar
1 tsp vanilla
zest of ½ lemon
½ tsp lemon juice

Mix by hand all ingredients in a large bowl.

Nalesniki:
Put ½ spoonful of filling onto the front/middle part of a pancake. Fold the top down onto filling. Then fold both left and right side in towards the middle; finish rolling the pancake from front to back. Repeat!

To Serve:
Sautee both sides in butter until golden.

Here is the recipe as requested. You could also add any kind of fruit filling as well. I do read the TP from time to time, check out recipes Sam posts, comings and goings of everyone..... just not on a regular basis. 

Take care, all!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> TNS I am glad the weather has improved. Lovely photo.


Looks good again today, at 8.30am. DH has lots of much better photos on the camera but can't transfer to iPad so will post from home if anyone is interested. We're driving the Icefield Highway today from Jasper to Banff and staying at Moraine Lake, may take a glacier tour on the way.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

agnescr said:


> great photos and Mathew's drawings are great


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Moving into the home seems to have been good for your father, his health seems so much more stable. 63 years is a long time. Congrats to them both


Somehow missed Southern Gals original post, but agree with Darowil that he seems to have been a good move for him, and congrats on their anniversary.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorry Quinn is feeling so poorly, love your beautiful shawl - so pretty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Just a quick note to say good job to Kate for the opening - the ingredients for the chicken dish are on the grocery list- Thanks to Julie for filling in last week - Sam is missed but it is so fun to see what you girls come up with too! Quiet weekend - trying to just keep up with important stuff around here. I will attempt to get the front lawn mowed and some sedum repotted tomorrow. I brought some with us from Missouri 11 years ago and through the two types in 2 different pots - they are starting to look pretty sad. One of the varieties has easily started in the ground out back. The one shaped like a rose has never done well in the ground. I love that I brought them here from the farm so I will try to revitalize them and maybe I will be able to enjoy them for another 11 years. Dear June I received my Horse calendar today and as Alan was looking through it he showed me Dianna's picture and said "I recognize this one!"
> He loves all the pictures and I may not get to hang it in my office after all- Here is a picture of my Morning Glories- they were left to their own devices this year and I am just now getting a few flowers. I have many pages to read, but first I need to get dinner on the table and do my clean up. love to all - AZ


Our morning glories finally took off this last week, up until then they were just not blooming, love the blue of yours, David planted multi colored and there doesn't seem to be any blue in it, at least not yet, they haven't all bloomed yet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick pop on as Pacer sent me a PM about pictures she had posted!! Matthew is quite tall and now I won't hesitate to step back and ask for help  ! Nice to see the two ladies also ;-) :thumbup:
> Wanted to be on earlier but Mom wanted me to watch Outlander with her.. and C wanted me to watch a football game.. now that I am able to walk easier it's starting to get back to the routine and I think I'm going to have to have a family meeting. I'm not ready for all this quite yet, I know both miss me but not able to spread myself that thin at this time. LOL.
> Now for a pain pill and my bed. I'll try to be on tomorrow, won't promise but golly jeeze I miss everyone!!
> Keeping you all in my thoughts and in my prayers.. always! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Family meeting seems to be a good idea, great that they want to spend time, but not good if it puts you into pain. 
Take it easy, we all miss you too. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flockie said:


> Hi there,
> Bonnie 7591, I think you mean Nalesniki (polish crepes)


Hi FLockie!!! Had been thinking about you and wondering how you were doing, so good to see you. 
And those look great!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Granddaughter been on phone Quinn has bronchitis and feeling for himself and making that fact well known poor wee soul.
> 
> Finished the second twisted teardrop shawl so here are the pics,now to work on sweater,its like knitting with fence posts after the lace needles


That's so pretty, and the color is very nice too. 
So sorry that Quinn is not feeling well, will keep him in prayers, poor little fellow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flockie said:


> Nalesniki are traditional Polish crepes that can be filled with a sweet cheese filling or fruit preserves. My family makes Nalesniki for the holidays and servers them as a dessert but they also make for a great breakfast!
> 
> Nalesniki (makes about 20)
> 
> Take care, all!


Ooh thank you for posting that, saved to Evernote for use later. YUMM!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, as I seem to be caught up, I think I'll knit. 
Have a great day everyone, Julie, Marianne, and anyone else who shouldn't be overdoing it, please don't over do it. 
Hugs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Agnescr* that is lovely and such a pretty pattern. Sorry about Quinn not feeling too good. Prayers for him


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TNS said:


> Looks good again today, at 8.30am. DH has lots of much better photos on the camera but can't transfer to iPad so will post from home if anyone is interested. We're driving the Icefield Highway today from Jasper to Banff and staying at Moraine Lake, may take a glacier tour on the way.


Yes, please I am very INTERESTED. I love to see places where I will never go too. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> Looks good again today, at 8.30am. DH has lots of much better photos on the camera but can't transfer to iPad so will post from home if anyone is interested. We're driving the Icefield Highway today from Jasper to Banff and staying at Moraine Lake, may take a glacier tour on the way.


Of course we're interested!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Lovley to see you all-Just came up with the brilliant idea of making a folder to put photos of KPers into in iPhoto. Now as I come across them I can add them so I can find the photos of various members!
> The cat is so lovely, well done to Matthew.


That's a brilliant idea!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Belated Birthday Wishes for Budasha and Melyn

HAPPY Birthday :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Granddaughter been on phone Quinn has bronchitis and feeling for himself and making that fact well known poor wee soul.
> 
> Finished the second twisted teardrop shawl so here are the pics,now to work on sweater,its like knitting with fence posts after the lace needles


That is absolutely beautiful Agnes. You have such talent and skills - and patience - to do that especially with the bead work. You should feel justifiably pleased with the result. Well done.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate...Lovely opening!!! So much fun to learn about the traditional dishes of Scotland.

Julie...Spirits must be so uplifted with the Spring coming and painting and weaving. Makes me feel good to know this.

Purple...Looks like such a lovely boat ride and what beautiful memories for you and for your grandson too.

Machriste...So glad your DH's blood count is up and he will get oxygen to help breathing and Handicap card for parking. 

Bonnie...My but that was a whole lot of pies. Hope your oven is self cleaning for the clean up. Oh my, that must have been quite a clean up after son's elk was butchered.

Cmaliza...Hope you can get the jury duty cleared up. A definite hardship and this date particularly hard.

Wonder if other countries don't get called as much for jury duty because they have less crime?? At least I hope that is one of the reasons why. I know when I lived in Germany they told me they don't go to court to sue as often as we do.

Jheiens...Awwww poor Tim. Thank you for sharing your day with us and what it is like for the two of you. Not an easy day for sure. That must have been a shock about your cousin and of course sending prayers of healing energy. I am not caught up but perhaps there is more news in a later post. Hope someone can get out there so he has a loved one near him.

Nicho...Your post of tuna casserole and Kate's with mushroom soup reminds me of my favorite dish growing up and it was so simple. Toast with tunfish from the can over it and a can of mushroom soup poured over it.

Sam...You are well on your way or perhaps even there by now. Have a wonderful vacation and thank you to the wonderful 3 ladies who are making it all possible..Julie, Kate and Darowil.

Kansas g-ma...Uh oh, friend gave me about 5 rose of sharon babies and they are coming along quite slowly. Didn't know they were a horrible bush. What is it, the babies around them that makes them horrible??? Maybe I should let the lawn guys mow them down? Hope you get some relief from the heat.

Marlark...Hope the trip to the aquarium was wonderful. I do understand the part about energy. Yesterday is what I call a recovery day. Spent the day in bed recovering. Today is good and hoping to get some things accomplished. I did get to an Estate sale that my cold laser therapist told me about and they had a needlepoint frame with my name on it. LOL Now that is a step of faith that my thumbs will get well enough to do it.:thumbup: 

Gagesmom...How lovely of you to help with the Red Cross BBQ. Do you still like your job and are the hours working out?

TNS...Sounds like you enjoyed your unusual dishes and that the trip is fabulous.

June...Love the photos.

Darowil...So sorry team lost. Oh my goodness, what is happening with Maryanne. Is it problems related to surgery she had?
See DH saved a lot of money on the flights but in the long run with staying over, not much at all. Easy to get tricked by the dollars and not notice the times.

Busyworkerbee...That must be painful with the torn muscle and so hard to get around. I know muscle injuries take a long time to heal.

Grandmapaula...I'm going to the State Fair and hope I can find the spinning building. I will spend much time sitting but made my friend promise that while I people watch, she will still see things she wants. Hopefully it won't be too crowded on a Monday. Hope you had lots of fun. One year I was there my son was playing with a Spanish band in an area where you can eat. It was such fun to listen to them play and they had a salsa group come and dance to the music.

Well, not going to get caught up so will check in later. Hugs to all and especially big for those whose names weren't mentioned.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

flockie said:


> Nalesniki are traditional Polish crepes that can be filled with a sweet cheese filling or fruit preserves. My family makes Nalesniki for the holidays and servers them as a dessert but they also make for a great breakfast!
> 
> I think this must be what I had in Poland a couple of years ago. I had the most superb fruit filled crepes I think I have ever had and so beautifully presented. One of the nicest puddings ever! I'm off to Poland again next week so will make a point of looking for them on a menu!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, please I am very INTERESTED. I love to see places where I will never go too. :thumbup:


Me too! :thumbup:


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love that pattern. You do such lovely work. Sorry to hear Quinn is under the weather. Sending him healing prayers.


That neck piece is absolutly gorgeous. Is it something that is possible to post as I would love to archive it until I can catch up with currant projects. Your work is so beautiful.\Marlark


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pacer, great to put faces with names, Matthews drawings are great.

AZ, love the morning glories, I know some cnsider them weeds but they have such pretty flowers. I have some beautiful dark purple ones.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

KateB said:


> Lovely to hear from you Marianne and we miss you too! Look after yourself and pop in here when you can.{{{hugs}}}


Love the picture of you and C. Please please with all your problems carefully apportion your activities so that you do not have a difficult and prolonged rehab period. Nothing is gained if the rest of your health is negatively impacted.
Oft en it is better to break up activities and do 20 min of rehab and then rest an hour and do 20 min. of another physical activity and then rest again. It's amazing what you can accomplish that way and what progress can be made in recovery. Always always cease when more than baseline pain is occurring as this type can set you back.
Marlark


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

jknappva said:


> Just saw there was a 6.0 earthquake in CA near Napa. Hope Joy isn't near there. Can't remember my CA geography.
> Junek


Near Napa is my emotional home. where I grew up. I still have many friends and family there. Yes, I think Joy is very near there. There was damage and injuries. That is the price one pays for living in California. Marilyn


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That pasta sauce sounds really good, will have to try it when I get more ripe tomatoes,mine are just starting.


Southern Gal said:


> i have the pork chop with a creamy mushroom and garlic sauce recipe printed off, i have everything to do it and i think it sounds so good.
> today, i put some tomatoes in the freezer to accumulate until i have enough to put up some salsa, i already did some jars of dill pickles and bread and butter ones, then i did some jars of diced tomatoes. i bought a box of tomatoes to do, mine this yr are just so pitiful and i am getting a few off the vines. i guess our up and down weather is the reason.
> i have made a pasta dish i love, i slice the tomatoes, put on a baking sheet, and then take garlic as much as you want, me i use gobs, and i take fresh basil leaves and i chop that all till its really fine, then i drizzle olive oil over tomatoes, i salt them then i put the garlic basil mix over them and i roast them in oven till they begin to really look over done, then take out and mash and pour this over your already cooked pasta, i serve it with chicken patties, i love this, bj would rather have spagetti sauce, but yummo. i love when its summer and i have fresh basil to do this with. i will have to go dig more garlic as i have went through my bowl of it i keep sitting on the counter.
> i am listening to a Elton John concert on tv tonight and trying to work the universal crossword puzzle, this one is a toughie, i work on it all wk. sometimes i do good some times not so much. later guys


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

marlark said:


> Love the picture of you and C. Please please with all your problems carefully apportion your activities so that you do not have a difficult and prolonged rehab period. Nothing is gained if the rest of your health is negatively impacted.
> Oft en it is better to break up activities and do 20 min of rehab and then rest an hour and do 20 min. of another physical activity and then rest again. It's amazing what you can accomplish that way and what progress can be made in recovery. Always always cease when more than baseline pain is occurring as this type can set you back.
> Marlark


Marge - Marianne's avatar is of her and Gwen (Gwenniepooh). That sounds like good advice about levels of activity and rest for Marianne, we don't want her overdoing things....you listening Marianne?! :lol:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Approaching 1pm here and I have to work 2:30pm to 10:30pm today. So far my foot is feeling better today. (plantar fasciitis) sp?? Could have cried last night when I got home but I woke up with no pain this morning. :thumbup: 

I am anxious to find out how much we raised at the Red Cross BBQ at work on Friday-all the proceeds go to the red cross. Also at the cash registers we ask if you would care to donate dollar and we match that dollar(walmart does). I am so happy that we are doing this. I am terrified of needles but I would like to go and donate blood. Keep you posted on that.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

flockie said:


> Hi there,
> Bonnie 7591, I think you mean Nalesniki (polish crepes)


Welcome back flockie! Where is the recipe to go with the picture?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> Looks good again today, at 8.30am. DH has lots of much better photos on the camera but can't transfer to iPad so will post from home if anyone is interested. We're driving the Icefield Highway today from Jasper to Banff and staying at Moraine Lake, may take a glacier tour on the way.


Looking forward to seeing your pictures after your trip is over. It sounds as if it's been a great holiday.
Junek


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Railyn said:


> Near Napa is my emotional home. where I grew up. I still have many friends and family there. Yes, I think Joy is very near there. There was damage and injuries. That is the price one pays for living in California. Marilyn


So sorry to hear this. I have been to Napa when DS was in California. Love it. I do hope there has not been too much devestation. Prayers for all.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Near Napa is my emotional home. where I grew up. I still have many friends and family there. Yes, I think Joy is very near there. There was damage and injuries. That is the price one pays for living in California. Marilyn


Oh, Marilyn, I hope all your family and friends are safe. And, of course, the same for Joy.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Approaching 1pm here and I have to work 2:30pm to 10:30pm today. So far my foot is feeling better today. (plantar fasciitis) sp?? Could have cried last night when I got home but I woke up with no pain this morning. :thumbup:
> 
> I am anxious to find out how much we raised at the Red Cross BBQ at work on Friday-all the proceeds go to the red cross. Also at the cash registers we ask if you would care to donate dollar and we match that dollar(walmart does). I am so happy that we are doing this. I am terrified of needles but I would like to go and donate blood. Keep you posted on that.


I must have missed your note about your hurting foot. I sure hope it was a one time occurrence. I'm sure you're on your foot the entire time you're working. Hurting feet make you hurt all over!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marlark.....in Marianne's avatar she is the taller one.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Daralene, I had a couple of rose of sharon bushes in the shade at the first house we ever bought. They were about 6' tall and of different colors. Lovely plantings. They never spread or sent our ''babies'' from the bases. Not a problem mowing around them either.

Thanks for the prayers for Pete. No further word yet re him.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flockie said:


> Hi there,
> Bonnie 7591, I think you mean Nalesniki (polish crepes)


Those look similar to what we have here but no blueberries in them & served with a cream sauce. Thanks for sharing your recipe.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Such great news on Jack's numbers!!!!


machriste said:


> Kate and Julie, thank you for filling in for Sam. You two do good work!!!
> 
> Kate, the recipes sound delicious--I am a lamb lover! Grew up on Campbell's Scotch Broth and my Norwegian MIL introduced me to Korstup (sp?) That's rutabagas and potatoes mashed together with butter and milk or cream. So delicious with meatballs and gravy. When I was a young bride I had a little Campbell's Soup cookbook. I remember a very good recipe for Burgundy Meat Balls.
> 
> Jack and I are back from seeing his oncologist this afternoon. The good news is that it appears his bone marrow has kicked in and platelets have gone up from 6.000 when he left the hospital on Monday to 60,000 (100,000 is what we'd like to see, but we'll take 60.) White count is normal. Hemoglobin is up some, but still low. Doc wrote an order for oxygen to help with his increased shortness of breath and for a handicapped parking card. No cancer treatment for a time until he sees his cardiologist. All in all, good stuff. He came home and ate a good dinner--beans and rice with some mild salsa and melted cheese. I had a little scotch! (Some beans and rice, too.)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, I forgot to comment on your latest cute photo of Luke. He s sure growing.
Agnes, sorry Quinn is unwell, hope he's better soon. Your latest shawl s beautiful as always.
Hope all is well for those who have family & friends in Californa earthquake zone. Makes me once again glad I live in this area of ice & snow but no other scary things!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad the episode with Tim wasn't too serious and it's wonderful that help was offered. Pete is on my list as you and your family always are.


jheiens said:


> Thanks for the new Tea Party, Kate. Well done you.
> 
> My day started very early--still very dark when I awoke and a very tiring day with shopping for remaining groceries with Tim. He was walking with the Lofstrands and got very tired and told me that he was ''breathing hard, Gram.'' Of course, no place to sit so I put him in the floor at an aisle intersection where others could get around him, if necessary. Finished up with the absolutely necessary items and headed to check out with several offers to help if he needed it. The head checker located the wheelchair/shopping cart for me. Then the store owner came over to tell me that whatever he needed, they would help with to get him to the car.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ...Gorgeous morning glories.

Gwen...So sad about your relatives. Sad, but I have a brother the same way.

Pacer...Thank you so much for the beautiful photo of Cmaliza, you and your son. Had no idea he was so tall. His art work is just wonderful. Love seeing photos and he is so talented.

Flockie...Thanks for the recipes. How nice to hear from you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Marianne...So nice to have you popping in again from time to time. We are keeping the healing wishes coming your way.

Darowil...Oh my, that is a lot of money when you can get it done through the public system for practically nothing. Think I would wait too. Glad at least one hassle with flying was cleared up.

TNS...Loving the photos. Thanks so much for finding the time to do this for us.

Purple...That is a lovely beach.

Pup Lover...Sorry your mom couldn't take one of the other blood thinners. Hope the Plavix will do the job.

Sassafras...You sure are going in the right direction with the weight. You must miss not being able to paint. Hope that shoulder is healing.

I had a dream about an earthquake a few nights ago and it just kept coming and coming. Wasn't sure how to interpret it but now I see there has been a bad earthquake. We don't usually have big ones in this area so even in the dream I was surprised at how bad it was. Probably coincidence but one does wonder.

Oh Kate...I just love that little guy. How precious. I imagine he misses Seth. Love the Pyats for Pirates. Miss those days sooooo much with my grandchildren. Now the baby is 6. He is such a handsome little guy and those cheeks were made for kissing, if he is still long enough.

Julie...Sorry to hear you had a tough night, but it truly is hard not to over do when you have a good day. Ask me how I know.

Agnes...Your newest shawl is just beautiful. I went to your topic in pictures and commented. Fun to see how it looks before blocking. Sorry Quinn isn't feeling well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Flockie - thanks for that recipe--I just bought some peaches at the Farmer's Market and will be baking up some cakes, pies and other things to use them up before they go bad. I think a crepe like that with whipped cream will be wonderful. Am I the only one who likes to put raspberries with my peaches--DH thinks it's a strange combination. I like raspberries with rhubarb also as well as strawberries.

Dental visit went as expected - had to have one pulled that wasn't able to saved. She numbed me up very good and it didn't hurt while being pulled. The socket has healed nicely, but I'm still swollen and have a greenish tinge to my upper cheek. The residue pain hasn't been too bad...I've managed with just ibuprofen. 

DD #2 thinks DGS may have broken his toe playing American Ninja Warrior (he says he's already in training for the TV show---which probably won't be around by the time he's old enough), but it keeps him active. He was running and jumping from one platform to another in his back yard and jammed his toes. My advice was to tape the two toes together (buddy system) and see Pediatrician in the a.m. She'll probably either go to ER or ask me to take him so she doesn't miss work. I'm letting her work it out herself as to what she wants to do.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma....Matthew is certainly tall, but DS#1 is even taller. I feel pretty short when they stand on opposite sides of me. They are both wonderful young men and I love them dearly. Thanks for the compliment on Matthew's drawings. I will pass that on to him.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flockie said:


> Nalesniki are traditional Polish crepes that can be filled with a sweet cheese filling or fruit preserves. My family makes Nalesniki for the holidays and servers them as a dessert but they also make for a great breakfast!
> 
> Nalesniki (makes about 20)


That looks good thanks. Added that to my KP dessert recipes file.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Looks good again today, at 8.30am. DH has lots of much better photos on the camera but can't transfer to iPad so will post from home if anyone is interested. We're driving the Icefield Highway today from Jasper to Banff and staying at Moraine Lake, may take a glacier tour on the way.


It all sounds so lovely loving the photos even though I don't always comment.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Somehow missed Southern Gals original post, but agree with Darowil that he seems to have been a good move for him, and congrats on their anniversary.


Isn't it funny how you can think you've read everything and then read someones response to a post that you know you didn't read?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Rookie I think peaches and raspberries sounds good. I can't think of any fruit that wouldn't go well with peaches. 

Hope DGS's toe isn't too painful. I've broken toes before and they've never done anything to them; taped like you suggested at the most.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll let you know how they turn out tomorrow. I'm anxious to get the kitchen all to myself and bake away....and make as big a mess as I want. I'm pretty neat at cooking, but a real mess maker when I bake!

Because DGS is still so young and has been having huge growth spurts, I just would want to be sure that toe bone growth plates hadn't been messed with. I think he just "jammed" them, but we'll see.



Gweniepooh said:


> Rookie I think peaches and raspberries sounds good. I can't think of any fruit that wouldn't go well with peaches.
> 
> Hope DGS's toe isn't too painful. I've broken toes before and they've never done anything to them; taped like you suggested at the most.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Flockie - thanks for that recipe--I just bought some peaches at the Farmer's Market and will be baking up some cakes, pies and other things to use them up before they go bad. I think a crepe like that with whipped cream will be wonderful. Am I the only one who likes to put raspberries with my peaches--DH thinks it's a strange combination. I like raspberries with rhubarb also as well as strawberries.
> 
> Dental visit went as expected - had to have one pulled that wasn't able to saved. She numbed me up very good and it didn't hurt while being pulled. The socket has healed nicely, but I'm still swollen and have a greenish tinge to my upper cheek. The residue pain hasn't been too bad...I've managed with just ibuprofen.
> 
> DD #2 thinks DGS may have broken his toe playing American Ninja Warrior (he says he's already in training for the TV show---which probably won't be around by the time he's old enough), but it keeps him active. He was running and jumping from one platform to another in his back yard and jammed his toes. My advice was to tape the two toes together (buddy system) and see Pediatrician in the a.m. She'll probably either go to ER or ask me to take him so she doesn't miss work. I'm letting her work it out herself as to what she wants to do.


Hope he didn't do too much damage to the toes. When I was little, my mom stubbed her toe on the recliner while vacuming on Thanksgiving and broke the toe. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Isn't it funny how you can think you've read everything and then read someones response to a post that you know you didn't read?


Yes, lol, it's like, what else did I miss? :roll:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope you have , or had a great night's sleep Joy!


jheiens said:


> Thanks for the new Tea Party, Kate. Well done you.
> 
> My day started very early--still very dark when I awoke and a very tiring day with shopping for remaining groceries with Tim. He was walking with the Lofstrands and got very tired and told me that he was ''breathing hard, Gram.'' Of course, no place to sit so I put him in the floor at an aisle intersection where others could get around him, if necessary. Finished up with the absolutely necessary items and headed to check out with several offers to help if he needed it. The head checker located the wheelchair/shopping cart for me. Then the store owner came over to tell me that whatever he needed, they would help with to get him to the car.
> 
> ...


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweinepooh, thought of you. Couldn't resist posting on KP tea party. Was sent to me amongst other funny cat and dog pictures.
Yikes look at the size of this dog. Imagine having to feed him!!!!!!!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Agnes...Sorry to hear that Quinn is not feeling well. I do love your lace knitting that you do. What a beautiful talent you have for those shawls. 

Southerngal...Glad that your Dad is getting the help he needs.

Darowil...Glad to hear that you were able to lessen one of the layovers. Maybe you could call and see if the other trip time could be adjusted without increasing the costs as well.

If anyone attending KAP needs Matthew to help with lifting or any other heavy work, all you need to do is ask. He is a great helper and loves to do it even though he may not look like he is interested. He will lift long tables at church and set them up by himself. I don't even attempt to lift them by myself. I just told him that I am offering his services for lifting and carrying if needed and he said "Yes, if they are nice to me." I reassured him that this is a nice group so he said "okay". 

Poledra...I told Matthew that you were waving at him. He enjoyed his visit with Carol and her DH. He wanted her to see the cat drawing and his newest cards. 

This morning I woke up to a flat tire on my car. It has been holding air all day today so I am not sure why that happened. I will have DH and DS#1 take it to be looked at in the morning and I will take DH's vehicle to work. I had to do a lot of juggling to get everyone where they needed to be today with the tire problem and everyone's crazy schedules. Fortunately we are a family that works together to help each other out.

I have been thinking of the people in California today as we heard early in the morning of their earthquake. I have not heard if people were hurt very bad. I would imagine that many of them would have been in bed at the time of the earthquake.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello My Sweet Angels,
It seems life has taken over. Carley has moved back in and I am really having to cook. The child has only a few minutes to eat at school and comes in just starving. She is on the Varsity Volley Ball team and we are at games two nights a week (if they are here; dont try to make the out of town ones).
Helped Angie with Haleys birthday party. She is still struggling. We will never know if she got this virus from a person, a bug, or food, but it has sure wreaked havoc on her leg. The fall and break to her foot has compounded every thing so we still struggle and pray for recovery. As Jeannette said rececntly, you can take anything but the depression, blaming God or feeling He hates you or doesnt listen to your prayers. He never promised life would be easy
Our Anniversary was the 19th. We went to Jackson yesterday to celebrate. We still had a gift card to a fancy restaurant and went to see Into The Storm (once again we were thankful that He protected us from being struck by recent tornado. A very good movie). Jim actually took me to The Knit Studio I have been wanting to go to. It is an awesome LYS store. I got a ball of Opal for socks, a ball of Fortissima Socka, and a hank of Cascade Heritage for a scarf. I think I will take the Moroon I bought in Starkeville and make the Old Shale scarf as a first. I also bought two pair of Addi Turbo Sock Rockets in a size 5 & 7 and when I got home realized I needed the Size 4 & 8! I got some petite point protectors to put on my 12 circs. The last of the money I saved for vacation. She had two tables and women were sitting knitting. I definitely want to go back by myself and sit with the ladies. Will have to save some money. Guess I will give up my monthly pedicure and let my feet hurt. LOL! The things we do for our crafts.
I skimmed through the posts for pictures so will have to go back and read. I did see Jack is home and improving. PTL, Sandi and Alan are at the top of my prayer list for upcoming surgery. Continued prayers for Marianne, her Mom and Son, Purl to Diva, Valerie, Martina & Liz, Shirley & Pat, Caren and family and the two Grandads, Julie, Melody (and another mover). Know I am forgetting someone but they are written down.
I Love You All To The Moon And BackBetty


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

AND Happy Birthday Lynn and Liz! Love you to pieces and hope you have had a great day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren (Caren) sent a message to all:

"Sorry I have been absent again so much I was trying to keep up but life has gotten in the way. We have just had news the teens grandfather on their dad's side died this morning. We are all heart broken and can hardly believe it happened so fast. 
hugs Caren xxx"


----------



## fuzzy wuzzy (Aug 24, 2014)

well - i am in seattle - could not get my password to work so made a new account for when i am in seattle. 

my plane that was to leave ft wayne at 4:40 finally got off the ground at eight o'clock - delayed because of storms in chicago and since the plane was coming from chicago we just sat and waited. had about half a hour to catch my plane in chicago - the guy driving the little cart really put the pedal to the medal - the plane was almost loaded by the time i got there. so arrived in seattle three hours later than planed but at least i am here. slept late and feel fine now.

the weather is lovely - midseventies - sunny - pot roast in the oven smelling oh so good. kind of a lazy day today - sitting and talking with my friend wendell. tomorrow lunch with a mutual friend and then maybe a trip to the waterfront - a ferry ride to bremerton and back. there is also a large ferris wheel on the water front - new since i moved - think we will take a ride and then a meal of fish and chips.

need to go back to page four or fine and start reading. i am definitely feeling out of the loop.

i wish lynn and liz happy birthday from seattle.

sam ala fuzzy wuzzy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Gweinepooh, thought of you. Couldn't resist posting on KP tea party. Was sent to me amongst other funny cat and dog pictures.
> Yikes look at the size of this dog. Imagine having to feed him!!!!!!!!


Love it!!!
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma...Thanks for the update on Caren. Indeed what a sad time for her family. So many challenges she has had to face this year. I know it is difficult for a quick passing for the family, but a blessing for him to not have to continue to suffer. I will certainly keep her and the family in my prayers.

Betty...Happy Anniversary and what a gift to have DH go with you to the LYS. I know it is nice to go alone and stay longer, but also nice that he would take you and let you pick out some yarns to enjoy what you like to do. Take care of yourself with all this running around with the family.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am posting the 2 cowls that I made based on the ravelry pattern by Julie Zaichuk-Ryan called Classic Colorwork Cowl. I have modified her pattern for my KAP workshop that I will lead. The ribbing on the brown cowl is not a good choice so I will be playing around with that cowl. I did like her ribbing choice on the blue cowl and enjoyed how it turned out. It is a nice alternative to the typical ribbing that most patterns use.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

fuzzy wuzzy said:


> well - i am in seattle - could not get my password to work so made a new account for when i am in seattle.
> 
> my plane that was to leave ft wayne at 4:40 finally got off the ground at eight o'clock - delayed because of storms in chicago and since the plane was coming from chicago we just sat and waited. had about half a hour to catch my plane in chicago - the guy driving the little cart really put the pedal to the medal - the plane was almost loaded by the time i got there. so arrived in seattle three hours later than planed but at least i am here. slept late and feel fine now.
> 
> ...


Fuzzy wuzzy: I love it sam, but sam is still the man for all of us and I like your wren also so you have to decide now between bear or bird. Marlark


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> NanaCaren (Caren) sent a message to all:
> 
> "Sorry I have been absent again so much I was trying to keep up but life has gotten in the way. We have just had news the teens grandfather on their dad's side died this morning. We are all heart broken and can hardly believe it happened so fast.
> hugs Caren xxx"


Thanks for passing on Caren's message. I'll be praying for comfort for the family. She's had so much this year. I'm praying that next year will only bring good happenings for her.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bulldog...Hope that anniversary was as wonderful as it sounds. 
Still can't believe what happened to your daughter. Wish they knew how she got it. The fall and broken foot sure made things harder, for sure. This has been such a long road back to recovery and I know it will never be 100%. Big Hugs for her. Think she could use them.
So glad you enjoyed that LYS. I do that with the needles too, not knowing what exactly I need. :roll: 

Rookie, poor little GS with probably broken toe. Ouch. That really, really hurts. He sounds like a brave little boy. I know your daughter has been going through it with her leg too. Glad the dental work hasn't been too painful. No fun though, for sure. I did a fruit salad with peaches and raspberries and other fruit. They go great together, especially when both are so flavorful.

Kiwi...That photo is too funny. We went to an affair for dogs and they had one of those dogs there and someone told me you might not be able to get house insurance if you have one of them, but they said they are the sweetest dog. I was so scared of it and passed it by, but wouldn't you know, it sensed I was afraid and made a point later of coming up and putting its head right under my hand and pressing its body into my side. Tempted me but while I have little grandchildren I will not have a dog that could swallow them. LOL

Gagesmom...Mel, that plantar fascitis is so painful. Hope you can get some arches or something to help. Hope you raised a lot for the Red Cross.

Funny how a lot of cultures have the same type of thing. Nalenskis look like crepes. I had a lady from Russia invite me over to her apartment when I lived in Germany and she made me something similar only it was between a pancake and a crepe in texture. Oh my goodness, did she make a lot and she wanted me to eat them all. I was afraid of insulting her but I was going to burst if I had one more bite.

OhioJoy...So glad to hear you liked your Rose of Sharon.

Pacer...Wow, two very tall strapping young sons and so handsome as evidenced in the photo. I thought it was so cute when your son said he would help with the lifting if we were nice. Tell him he is to call Aunt Daralene and she will make sure everyone is nice to him. LOL

Southerngal...Love that idea for pasta sauce. I'm going to try that. Even if DH wants sauce, it would still make a great combination but I know it is wonderful alone too. Mmmmmmmm. Not even a recipe to write down it is so simple. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

fuzzy wuzzy said:


> well - i am in seattle - could not get my password to work so made a new account for when i am in seattle.
> 
> my plane that was to leave ft wayne at 4:40 finally got off the ground at eight o'clock - delayed because of storms in chicago and since the plane was coming from chicago we just sat and waited. had about half a hour to catch my plane in chicago - the guy driving the little cart really put the pedal to the medal - the plane was almost loaded by the time i got there. so arrived in seattle three hours later than planed but at least i am here. slept late and feel fine now.
> 
> ...


I'm sure glad you signed this, Sam. I was wondering who in the world "fuzzy wuzzy" was sorry about the delays. Another of the joys of plane travel.
Have fun on your holiday!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> AND Happy Birthday Lynn and Liz! Love you to pieces and hope you have had a great day.


And a belated happy anniversary to you, Betty. Glad you bought some lovely yarn!
Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

So glad you made it safe and sound. Enjoy your pot roast and tell Wendell hello from sunny Arizona! Have fun and relax. luv-AZ


fuzzy wuzzy said:


> well - i am in seattle - could not get my password to work so made a new account for when i am in seattle.
> 
> my plane that was to leave ft wayne at 4:40 finally got off the ground at eight o'clock - delayed because of storms in chicago and since the plane was coming from chicago we just sat and waited. had about half a hour to catch my plane in chicago - the guy driving the little cart really put the pedal to the medal - the plane was almost loaded by the time i got there. so arrived in seattle three hours later than planed but at least i am here. slept late and feel fine now.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Pacer these are both wonderful- what a talent you have!!!! And thanks to Matthew for sharing the picture of himself and the kitty!!!! He's a handsome young man!!!


pacer said:


> I am posting the 2 cowls that I made based on the ravelry pattern by Julie Zaichuk-Ryan called Classic Colorwork Cowl. I have modified her pattern for my KAP workshop that I will lead. The ribbing on the brown cowl is not a good choice so I will be playing around with that cowl. I did like her ribbing choice on the blue cowl and enjoyed how it turned out. It is a nice alternative to the typical ribbing that most patterns use.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

My neighbor across the hall (she's very sweet and I really like her)is vacuuming. I swear that is the loudest vacuum I've ever heard. I told my daughter from the sound of it, it should have enough suction to suck up the building!! I can hear it in my apartment and both our doors are closed.
Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I have dinner to start and wine to drink..... so I am off to do both!!! I've sent a note to NanaCaren and one off to Budasha - Liz is fine and will check in with us next week. Alan is spending a lot of time napping and sleeping - I think I need to get him in for some blood work next week and make sure that everything is within range. I finished up my front yard work this afternoon - and must jump in the shower before I start my last load of laundry.... does it ever end??? lol- ttyl - luv AZ


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Daralene...Thanks for being a wonderful auntie to Matthew. I will let him know. I keep telling him that this will be more like a family reunion than a convention type meeting. It is amazing that his biggest concern is that people will just be nice to him. That is true of any special needs person, they want to be treated with respect despite their uniqueness. Sometimes people tell me they think he looks scary until they get to know him and find out he is funny. I remember one of the kids at church telling me how funny Matthew is and that she really likes him. You will enjoy seeing what he has come up with for the white elephant gift. He put a lot of thought into it. He is excited to be able to dye yarn as well. He likes to experiment so I will be intrigued with whatever choice he makes. You should see some of the experiments that have taken place with my knitting needles over the years. Sometimes I can salvage them and other times I need to just forgive and understand. Fortunately he has never messed with my actual knitting. What a blessing that is.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

AZ Sticks said:


> I have dinner to start and wine to drink..... so I am off to do both!!! I've sent a note to NanaCaren and one off to Budasha - Liz is fine and will check in with us next week. Alan is spending a lot of time napping and sleeping - I think I need to get him in for some blood work next week and make sure that everything is within range. I finished up my front yard work this afternoon - and must jump in the shower before I start my last load of laundry.... does it ever end??? lol- ttyl - luv AZ


My laundry and dishes never end. I hope Alan is okay. We think of the two of you often.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

fuzzy wuzzy said:


> well - i am in seattle - could not get my password to work so made a new account for when i am in seattle.
> 
> my plane that was to leave ft wayne at 4:40 finally got off the ground at eight o'clock - delayed because of storms in chicago and since the plane was coming from chicago we just sat and waited. had about half a hour to catch my plane in chicago - the guy driving the little cart really put the pedal to the medal - the plane was almost loaded by the time i got there. so arrived in seattle three hours later than planed but at least i am here. slept late and feel fine now.
> 
> ...


Hello to our very own fuzzy wuzzy. :XD:

Oh sam, what a delay that was, but better safe on the ground than unsafe in the air. Sounds like the beginning of a wonderful vacation. Have the best time ever and wishing you the best of health for the whole time.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Welcome back flockie! Where is the recipe to go with the picture?


I posted the recipe for the crepes on page 21. It is with ricotta cheese filling. For blueberries, I would put either plain yogurt or whipping cream; then add some blueberries. I would not heat them in butter at this point, I would fill the crepes while still warm, dust them with a bit of powdered sugar and enjoy!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> I am posting the 2 cowls that I made based on the ravelry pattern by Julie Zaichuk-Ryan called Classic Colorwork Cowl. I have modified her pattern for my KAP workshop that I will lead. The ribbing on the brown cowl is not a good choice so I will be playing around with that cowl. I did like her ribbing choice on the blue cowl and enjoyed how it turned out. It is a nice alternative to the typical ribbing that most patterns use.


Those are soooo beautiful!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

fuzzy wuzzy said:


> well - i am in seattle - could not get my password to work so made a new account for when i am in seattle.
> 
> my plane that was to leave ft wayne at 4:40 finally got off the ground at eight o'clock - delayed because of storms in chicago and since the plane was coming from chicago we just sat and waited. had about half a hour to catch my plane in chicago - the guy driving the little cart really put the pedal to the medal - the plane was almost loaded by the time i got there. so arrived in seattle three hours later than planed but at least i am here. slept late and feel fine now.
> 
> ...


Gald you made it safely Sam- even if late. A quite day sounds like what the doctor ordered. We don't want you visiting a health spa there again.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> My neighbor across the hall (she's very sweet and I really like her)is vacuuming. I swear that is the loudest vacuum I've ever heard. I told my daughter from the sound of it, it should have enough suction to suck up the building!! I can hear it in my apartment and both our doors are closed.
> Junek


Wonder if it is a really good one with suction or just a really noisy one. She should wear ear plugs or she will be deaf.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Gweinepooh, thought of you. Couldn't resist posting on KP tea party. Was sent to me amongst other funny cat and dog pictures.
> Yikes look at the size of this dog. Imagine having to feed him!!!!!!!!


Now Gwen can feel as though Sydney is a well behaved 'little' doggie.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> I have dinner to start and wine to drink..... so I am off to do both!!! I've sent a note to NanaCaren and one off to Budasha - Liz is fine and will check in with us next week. Alan is spending a lot of time napping and sleeping - I think I need to get him in for some blood work next week and make sure that everything is within range. I finished up my front yard work this afternoon - and must jump in the shower before I start my last load of laundry.... does it ever end??? lol- ttyl - luv AZ


I'll join you in a glass, but DH is joining in too. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Daralene...Thanks for being a wonderful auntie to Matthew. I will let him know. I keep telling him that this will be more like a family reunion than a convention type meeting. It is amazing that his biggest concern is that people will just be nice to him. That is true of any special needs person, they want to be treated with respect despite their uniqueness. Sometimes people tell me they think he looks scary until they get to know him and find out he is funny. I remember one of the kids at church telling me how funny Matthew is and that she really likes him. You will enjoy seeing what he has come up with for the white elephant gift. He put a lot of thought into it. He is excited to be able to dye yarn as well. He likes to experiment so I will be intrigued with whatever choice he makes. You should see some of the experiments that have taken place with my knitting needles over the years. Sometimes I can salvage them and other times I need to just forgive and understand. Fortunately he has never messed with my actual knitting. What a blessing that is.


I have a big family, so one more is always welcome and here at KTP my family has grown by leaps and bounds. I have a brother with special needs and there has been so much unkindness. Amazing that he is even willing to pay for friends and there rare plenty to take advantage of that. Now he knows better. KTP is kind but not always so in the rest of the world out there.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flockie said:


> I posted the recipe for the crepes on page 21. It is with ricotta cheese filling. For blueberries, I would put either plain yogurt or whipping cream; then add some blueberries. I would not heat them in butter at this point, I would fill the crepes while still warm, dust them with a bit of powdered sugar and enjoy!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

OK DH is waiting for me to put a movie on and drink our wine. Off to the movies.


----------



## fuzzy wuzzy (Aug 24, 2014)

most trials are by jury twelve of your "peers" as they call it - there are also certain instances that your trial is decided just by the judge - however - trial by jury is one of our constitutional rights so it is always available. appeals are usually made to a three judge panel - state supreme courts are either seven or nine judges - i'm not sure which - and the federal supreme court is made up of nine judges - however you have to ask to have your case heard by the federal supreme court and they can refuse to hear it. once they hear it or not hear it that is as far as you can go and your goose is cooked. lol i do believe your chances in our judicial system depends 90% on your choice of lawyer. --- sam



darowil said:


> Went down and checked with David.
> Our only trial by jury is for major criminal cases here in South Australia for the orginal trial (and probably the rest of Australia). Any appeals are to higher courts and are dealt with by judges-never juries- including our High Court which is the highest level of appeal available to us.


----------



## fuzzy wuzzy (Aug 24, 2014)

welcome to the knitting tea party capri18 - so glad you stopped in for a cuppa - we will be here all week pouring fresh tea - alway an empty chair with your name on it so we hope you plan a return visit real soon. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Capri18 said:


> Thanks, KateB for all the recipes. Crochet/knit pattern collecting is 2nd only to my recipe collecting! I like recipes that are different from the usual; I have to admit, I never tried any Scottish recipes before, and I will try some of these. Thanks again!


----------



## fuzzy wuzzy (Aug 24, 2014)

and does jake the pirate have a scottish accent? --- sam



KateB said:


> "Daddy's Little Champion" engrossed in his favourite TV programme Jake and the Pirates, or "Pyats" as he calls it!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

A quick hello and goodnight  Mom's BP has been up almost all day, finally is down and she is resting comfy. 
I remembered that I was supposed to crochet something for PJ, as she is to knit something for me.. ROFL... I am taking an online class for crochet and I have so much admiration for those that crochet.. I just can't get past the first row, LOL.. never the correct amount of stitches. Oh well.. I have awhile to work this out. 
Just want you all to know that I am holding you close in my thoughts and always in my heart and my prayers.

Hugs and much love,
Marianne :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Welcome back flockie! Where is the recipe to go with the picture?


Thank you Karen for posting the recipe, I have it copied.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am posting the 2 cowls that I made based on the ravelry pattern by Julie Zaichuk-Ryan called Classic Colorwork Cowl. I have modified her pattern for my KAP workshop that I will lead. The ribbing on the brown cowl is not a good choice so I will be playing around with that cowl. I did like her ribbing choice on the blue cowl and enjoyed how it turned out. It is a nice alternative to the typical ribbing that most patterns use.


They are great- just added them to my ravelry library- another of my Christmas ones sorted. Now I just to knit them!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am posting the 2 cowls that I made based on the ravelry pattern by Julie Zaichuk-Ryan called Classic Colorwork Cowl. I have modified her pattern for my KAP workshop that I will lead. The ribbing on the brown cowl is not a good choice so I will be playing around with that cowl. I did like her ribbing choice on the blue cowl and enjoyed how it turned out. It is a nice alternative to the typical ribbing that most patterns use.


Beautiful!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello everyone, and especially our regular host-on-holiday who seems to have put his previous username on vacation too! We've driven through the most spectacular mountains, some rising many thousands of feet straight above the highway. It really is breathtaking and makes you feel so insignificant in the landscape. Although it started off sunny we had showers along the way - makes for quite atmospheric effects when the sky darkens around the ice fields yet there are still patches of blue sky and sunshine over other peaks.this all started when we went out onto the Alabasca glacier on a special 'ice tour bus' (interesting but madly busy and rather expensive) We got to Moraine Lake just after 6pm, got into our room then it has rained ever since. Moraine lake sits below a huge rockwall, alongside the moraine, and with at least 4 huge peaks that must be 10,000ft or more, with snow capped peaks and crevices. Presumably there are more - this is just what I can see from the room! (Not tempted to go out in the rain as it's growing dark.) hope tomorrow's forecast is accurate as it sounds fine. I'll try to send a photo of my room view but hope we get better ones tomorrow. Love to all.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Travel pix are great, as usual-- and you can see how many of us enjoy them, and figure 2 or 3 times that number as some just don't post but still enjoy.

Pacer, the cowls are just lovely! 

Had a great dinner theater experience today-- Smoky Joe's Café-- all song and dance, mostly songs you would know, quite a few Elvis things. Voices were so talented and the dancing was also wonderful.

Have a great week-- hugs and prayers to all who need them.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I live in southern CA, on Mojave desert. But DD and 2DGD's live in Napa. Fortunately she called at 3:30A.m. to say they were safe but didn't have electricity. So got on computer and texted her it was a 6.1 quake in American Canyon, close to Napa.
She has lived in CA for many years and experienced other quakes. Her comment at 3:30 was "mom, it was a big one and lasted a long time.
Thank God she was in France for her junior yr. Of college as she went to UC Santa Cruz. So escaped the 1989 Loma Prieta quake. One of her friends died in quake when ceiling collapsed on her.
My friend, Betty, and I are in Santa Barbara, CA. Will be here til Tuesday or Wednesday while she gets her yearly exams at Hosp. Clinic here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ROFL!!! I laughed out loud for sure on that picture. Yea feeding a big one like that would be similar to feeding my 5 dogs! Yes, I have 5 dogs but only 2 are large.



kiwifrau said:


> Gweinepooh, thought of you. Couldn't resist posting on KP tea party. Was sent to me amongst other funny cat and dog pictures.
> Yikes look at the size of this dog. Imagine having to feed him!!!!!!!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Betty- Happy Anniversary to you and Jim.

NanaCaren-inn our hearts and in our prayers, for you and your family.

Sam- so glad to hear that you arrived safe and sound.

I am caught up and it is just after midnight.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam aka Fuzzy Wuzzy sorry you had such a long flight delay but glad you finally arrived safely. Hope you have a wonderful visit. Come home healthy, with lots of nice yarn and ready for the KAP!



fuzzy wuzzy said:


> well - i am in seattle - could not get my password to work so made a new account for when i am in seattle.
> 
> my plane that was to leave ft wayne at 4:40 finally got off the ground at eight o'clock - delayed because of storms in chicago and since the plane was coming from chicago we just sat and waited. had about half a hour to catch my plane in chicago - the guy driving the little cart really put the pedal to the medal - the plane was almost loaded by the time i got there. so arrived in seattle three hours later than planed but at least i am here. slept late and feel fine now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am posting the 2 cowls that I made based on the ravelry pattern by Julie Zaichuk-Ryan called Classic Colorwork Cowl. I have modified her pattern for my KAP workshop that I will lead. The ribbing on the brown cowl is not a good choice so I will be playing around with that cowl. I did like her ribbing choice on the blue cowl and enjoyed how it turned out. It is a nice alternative to the typical ribbing that most patterns use.


I think both are beautiful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Betty, glad you had a good anniversary & enjoyed your trip to the yarn store.

Dessert Joy, glad you & your family are safe after the earthquake.

Sam, sorry to hear your plane was delayed but glad you arrived safely, enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was so relieved when I saw this post from you. I was thinking of you all day praying you were okay. I am thankful your DD and DGDs are also okay and that there will be mild aftershocks.


sassafras123 said:


> I live in southern CA, on Mojave desert. But DD and 2DGD's live in Napa. Fortunately she called at 3:30A.m. to say they were safe but didn't have electricity. So got on computer and texted her it was a 6.1 quake in American Canyon, close to Napa.
> She has lived in CA for many years and experienced other quakes. Her comment at 3:30 was "mom, it was a big one and lasted a long time.
> Thank God she was in France for her junior yr. Of college as she went to UC Santa Cruz. So escaped the 1989 Loma Prieta quake. One of her friends died in quake when ceiling collapsed on her.
> My friend, Betty, and I are in Santa Barbara, CA. Will be here til Tuesday or Wednesday while she gets her yearly exams at Hosp. Clinic here.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from France, it's a bit rainy so we may visit a chateau today.

Had a lovely time yesterday at the lake, the boys jet skied while I did some knitting.

Sending healingvibes and hugs to all.

Some photos from yesterday...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> NanaCaren (Caren) sent a message to all:
> 
> "Sorry I have been absent again so much I was trying to keep up but life has gotten in the way. We have just had news the teens grandfather on their dad's side died this morning. We are all heart broken and can hardly believe it happened so fast.
> hugs Caren xxx"


Dear Caren. So sorry to hear your sad news. Thinking of you and condolences to all your family. x


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Pacer*, I love the cowls. Very pretty.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from France, it's a bit rainy so we may visit a chateau today.
> 
> Had a lovely time yesterday at the lake, the boys jet skied while I did some knitting.
> 
> ...


Great pictures Fi. I'm glad you're enjoying yourself there. Why weren't you out on those jet skis?? xx


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*TNS* Spectacular photo. Awesome scenery


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Trying to catch up a little. 

Caren - my deepest sympathies to your family. Prayers and hugs for all the grandkids who lost such a precious person in their lives.

Bulldog - belated Happy Anniversary. Sounds like a wonderful time. Let me know how you like the sock rockets--they're on my list to check out.

Sassafrass - glad you and family are safe from the earthquake. It sounds like a big one -- we felt one while in Mexico; it's a very scary thing.

FuzzyWuzzy - sorry about the flight delays...can be quite the hassle to fly these days. Remember, though, if you ever get caught up at O'Hare (many do) I'm just 20 minutes away.

Love the travel pictures -- we have everything from snow capped mountains in Canada to sunny water in France! Love them all.

Pacer - love the cowls...I'd better get my butt in gear and get started on the homework.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Purplefi* That looks fun and DGS is having fun with his Grandma. So cute.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Handy Family has just posted this on last week's KTP so I thought I'd move it up here for her.

" I haven't popped in for a while... again. *blush*

Me and David, my boy, are in the country, with my mom, for a week - and Stefan, my husband, is alone at home, he needs to go to work, I am on unpayed leave - 'cose I need to mind David till he starts school on September... "


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

fuzzy wuzzy said:


> well - i am in seattle - could not get my password to work so made a new account for when i am in seattle.
> 
> my plane that was to leave ft wayne at 4:40 finally got off the ground at eight o'clock - delayed because of storms in chicago and since the plane was coming from chicago we just sat and waited. had about half a hour to catch my plane in chicago - the guy driving the little cart really put the pedal to the medal - the plane was almost loaded by the time i got there. so arrived in seattle three hours later than planed but at least i am here. slept late and feel fine now.
> 
> ...


Great to hear from you Sam (or should I say Fuzzy!) and pleased that you have arrived safely, albeit late. Enjoy your ferris wheel ride...rather you than me, I always seem to get stuck for ages at the top ... just swinging :-o :shock:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Isn't it funny how you can think you've read everything and then read someones response to a post that you know you didn't read?


Just after I read this I found a post from Daralene quoting Pacer talking about cowls she'd posted and, yep, I thought, "I never saw that!" and had to trawl back to discover I'd missed half a page!
BTW your cowls are great, Pacer! They look so even, I always seem to have a "pulled" look to any patterning like that that I try.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> A quick hello and goodnight  Mom's BP has been up almost all day, finally is down and she is resting comfy.
> I remembered that I was supposed to crochet something for PJ, as she is to knit something for me.. ROFL... I am taking an online class for crochet and I have so much admiration for those that crochet.. I just can't get past the first row, LOL.. never the correct amount of stitches. Oh well.. I have awhile to work this out.
> Just want you all to know that I am holding you close in my thoughts and always in my heart and my prayers.
> 
> ...


I've never really mastered crocheting 'in a line' but if you make a ring with your row then Granny squares are easy.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I live in southern CA, on Mojave desert. But DD and 2DGD's live in Napa. Fortunately she called at 3:30A.m. to say they were safe but didn't have electricity. So got on computer and texted her it was a 6.1 quake in American Canyon, close to Napa.
> She has lived in CA for many years and experienced other quakes. Her comment at 3:30 was "mom, it was a big one and lasted a long time.
> Thank God she was in France for her junior yr. Of college as she went to UC Santa Cruz. So escaped the 1989 Loma Prieta quake. One of her friends died in quake when ceiling collapsed on her.
> My friend, Betty, and I are in Santa Barbara, CA. Will be here til Tuesday or Wednesday while she gets her yearly exams at Hosp. Clinic here.


Glad to hear all of you are safe.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

What a wonderful time you must be having!! Great action shots!!


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from France, it's a bit rainy so we may visit a chateau today.
> 
> Had a lovely time yesterday at the lake, the boys jet skied while I did some knitting.
> 
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Sassafras, I'm glad everyone is ok! We experienced 1 small quake in Ohio back in the 8o's I think. That SCARED me! I hope we don't have another one, I can't imagine living in an area where they are frequent!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> ROFL!!! I laughed out loud for sure on that picture. Yea feeding a big one like that would be similar to feeding my 5 dogs! Yes, I have 5 dogs but only 2 are large.


Great Danes are really gentle giants, but are reputed to be terrible hypochondriacs! Barbara Woodhouse was a well known dog trainer over here and she always had Great Danes. She said if a G Dane hurt its paw, it would limp for months....or at least every time it remembered! :lol:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Budasha and Melyn. I am sorry I am late.

I hope both of you have a great year with much good luck!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wonder if it is a really good one with suction or just a really noisy one. She should wear ear plugs or she will be deaf.


I should hope so. This is only the second time I've heard it and she's lived there for several months...guess she must have gotten a new vacuum!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I have a big family, so one more is always welcome and here at KTP my family has grown by leaps and bounds. I have a brother with special needs and there has been so much unkindness. Amazing that he is even willing to pay for friends and there rare plenty to take advantage of that. Now he knows better. KTP is kind but not always so in the rest of the world out there.


It's such a shame that those who are different should have to ask for kindness!!!
An even greater shame or, rather, a disgrace that not everyone is.
Give Matthew a hug and let him know what a fine, talented young man I think he is.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> A quick hello and goodnight  Mom's BP has been up almost all day, finally is down and she is resting comfy.
> I remembered that I was supposed to crochet something for PJ, as she is to knit something for me.. ROFL... I am taking an online class for crochet and I have so much admiration for those that crochet.. I just can't get past the first row, LOL.. never the correct amount of stitches. Oh well.. I have awhile to work this out.
> Just want you all to know that I am holding you close in my thoughts and always in my heart and my prayers.
> 
> ...


Glad Mom is resting comfortably. I had a hard time learning crochet, too, Marianne. My mom tried to teach me when I was growing up but it just didn't "take". I finally taught myself after I was grown!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hello everyone, and especially our regular host-on-holiday who seems to have put his previous username on vacation too! We've driven through the most spectacular mountains, some rising many thousands of feet straight above the highway. It really is breathtaking and makes you feel so insignificant in the landscape. Although it started off sunny we had showers along the way - makes for quite atmospheric effects when the sky darkens around the ice fields yet there are still patches of blue sky and sunshine over other peaks.this all started when we went out onto the Alabasca glacier on a special 'ice tour bus' (interesting but madly busy and rather expensive) We got to Moraine Lake just after 6pm, got into our room then it has rained ever since. Moraine lake sits below a huge rockwall, alongside the moraine, and with at least 4 huge peaks that must be 10,000ft or more, with snow capped peaks and crevices. Presumably there are more - this is just what I can see from the room! (Not tempted to go out in the rain as it's growing dark.) hope tomorrow's forecast is accurate as it sounds fine. I'll try to send a photo of my room view but hope we get better ones tomorrow. Love to all.


What a spectacular view even in the rain. I hope the weather forecast is correct for your tomorrow!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I live in southern CA, on Mojave desert. But DD and 2DGD's live in Napa. Fortunately she called at 3:30A.m. to say they were safe but didn't have electricity. So got on computer and texted her it was a 6.1 quake in American Canyon, close to Napa.
> She has lived in CA for many years and experienced other quakes. Her comment at 3:30 was "mom, it was a big one and lasted a long time.
> Thank God she was in France for her junior yr. Of college as she went to UC Santa Cruz. So escaped the 1989 Loma Prieta quake. One of her friends died in quake when ceiling collapsed on her.
> My friend, Betty, and I are in Santa Barbara, CA. Will be here til Tuesday or Wednesday while she gets her yearly exams at Hosp. Clinic here.


So glad to hear your family is safe. I think everyone who lives in CA are far braver than I!! I don't think I could live where the earth moves.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone! I haven't been around much this past two weeks. We are leaving here the last week of September so have been busy getting ready. We have downsized a lot so it will be a fairly easy move. We meet with Lin and her husband and daughter on Wednesday. I am really looking forward to it. They are in the Lake Louise Banff area today. I hope their weather is good. I am glad they enjoyed the drive from Jasper down to Moraine lake.

It has turned quite chilly. Our month of warm (very warm) weather is behind us. It will get chillier and chillier and the days will be shorter. I look forward to being out of the bitter cold this winter.

The drive from Calgary to Vancouver is so beautiful, we are both looking forward to it. The mountains will be so beautiful the last week of Sept. Snow on the peaks (I hope stays on the peaks until we get to the Island). Have a great day everyone.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from France, it's a bit rainy so we may visit a chateau today.
> 
> Had a lovely time yesterday at the lake, the boys jet skied while I did some knitting.
> 
> ...


I love this picture. I know you're having a wonderful family visit!! Love the purple highlights!!
When is your next grandbaby due? I think you said you had a girl to look forward to?
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Budasha and Melyn. I am sorry I am late.
> 
> I hope both of you have a great year with much good luck!


Hi, Shirley, beautiful art as always. Always glad when you have a minute to pop in. I know you're busy getting ready for the big move!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't been around much this past two weeks. We are leaving here the last week of September so have been busy getting ready. We have downsized a lot so it will be a fairly easy move. We meet with Lin and her husband and daughter on Wednesday. I am really looking forward to it. They are in the Lake Louise Banff area today. I hope their weather is good. I am glad they enjoyed the drive from Jasper down to Moraine lake.
> 
> It has turned quite chilly. Our month of warm (very warm) weather is behind us. It will get chillier and chillier and the days will be shorter. I look forward to being out of the bitter cold this winter.
> 
> The drive from Calgary to Vancouver is so beautiful, we are both looking forward to it. The mountains will be so beautiful the last week of Sept. Snow on the peaks (I hope stays on the peaks until we get to the Island). Have a great day everyone.


I'm so excited for you! I look forward to pictures over your new area after you're settled.
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Shirley - Nice to hear from you when I know you must be so busy getting organised for your move. Enjoy your visit with Lin and her family, and I hope the snow is still on the mountains for your own trip.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Hi, Shirley, beautiful art as always. Always glad when you have a minute to pop in. I know you're busy getting ready for the big move!
> Junek


Thanks June --- Life is good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I live in southern CA, on Mojave desert. But DD and 2DGD's live in Napa. Fortunately she called at 3:30A.m. to say they were safe but didn't have electricity. So got on computer and texted her it was a 6.1 quake in American Canyon, close to Napa.
> She has lived in CA for many years and experienced other quakes. Her comment at 3:30 was "mom, it was a big one and lasted a long time.
> Thank God she was in France for her junior yr. Of college as she went to UC Santa Cruz. So escaped the 1989 Loma Prieta quake. One of her friends died in quake when ceiling collapsed on her.
> My friend, Betty, and I are in Santa Barbara, CA. Will be here til Tuesday or Wednesday while she gets her yearly exams at Hosp. Clinic here.


A time when you appreciate a 3.30 call. What a relief for you knowing she is OK.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've never really mastered crocheting 'in a line' but if you make a ring with your row then Granny squares are easy.


Haven't really done any for ages- but have now committed to making a large piece with butterflys in it to wrap around a tree! Figured knitting was too slow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

After my winge the other day about the cost of the doctor for David's surgery David has done some ringing around and has found out that he can get an experienced guy to do it for at least half the cost of the other guy. So has cancelled the other one and will organise to see someone else instead.

Got a letter today from Medicare (who run the national health syste). We have seen the doctor so much this year that they are going to start paying us more soon for each vist to the doctor (unfortunatelly this only applies to non-hospital admissions so the doctors fees for surgery won't be covered. Hadn't realised that wee ahd seen the doctor all that often. The lady in Medicare today said that recenlty someone came in with a bill from a surgeon for $27,000 for the removal of a brain tumour - and all they got back was around $2000. That made me feel that my couple of thousand was nothing. She was distressed by this and couldn't believe that doctors would charge such huge amounts. I would have been going public- and it would have been done quickly as well in this case. 

Better head off to bed.

Have our first load of washing going in our new machine. It is on a night cycle so it is quite and waits for the final spin until we wake it up in the morning. And so far it has been quite as well.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good morning!!! Trying to wake up, have work today. 
Glad Sydney is learning to be a good puppy.
Spent the good part of the weekend sorting and cleaning. We have company coming for the first time on Sat to watch college football so I have to have it cleaned enough so then can get to the TV. When I left on Sunday it was starting to look pretty clean, but more rooms to go. 
Now back into the the city and work here today, couldn't sleep last night so I am canceling my appt for this morning and just go to work here and then home. Tired of all the back and forth and continual working. Seems like I never sit down and rest. Ranting now!! Sorry. Almost there, then will tear wall paper off and start the painting. Hope to have it all done Br Thanksgiving.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Gweinepooh, thought of you. Couldn't resist posting on KP tea party. Was sent to me amongst other funny cat and dog pictures.
> Yikes look at the size of this dog. Imagine having to feed him!!!!!!!!


Kiwifrau - that picture looks just like my DD#2's Great Dane!! She is only 6 or 7 months and already is over 6 ft. tall standing on her hind legs. So far she hasn't eaten any furniture - or children - and DD buys dog food by the 50 lb. bag. Two bags last about a month. The dog is really sweet, but just so darn BIG!!! I'll bet she could look that innocent if the couch "exploded". Hugs, Paula


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Sweet Angels,
> It seems life has taken over. Carley has moved back in and I am really having to cook. The child has only a few minutes to eat at school and comes in just starving. She is on the Varsity Volley Ball team and we are at games two nights a week (if they are here; dont try to make the out of town ones).
> Helped Angie with Haleys birthday party. She is still struggling. We will never know if she got this virus from a person, a bug, or food, but it has sure wreaked havoc on her leg. The fall and break to her foot has compounded every thing so we still struggle and pray for recovery. As Jeannette said rececntly, you can take anything but the depression, blaming God or feeling He hates you or doesnt listen to your prayers. He never promised life would be easy
> Our Anniversary was the 19th. We went to Jackson yesterday to celebrate. We still had a gift card to a fancy restaurant and went to see Into The Storm (once again we were thankful that He protected us from being struck by recent tornado. A very good movie). Jim actually took me to The Knit Studio I have been wanting to go to. It is an awesome LYS store. I got a ball of Opal for socks, a ball of Fortissima Socka, and a hank of Cascade Heritage for a scarf. I think I will take the Moroon I bought in Starkeville and make the Old Shale scarf as a first. I also bought two pair of Addi Turbo Sock Rockets in a size 5 & 7 and when I got home realized I needed the Size 4 & 8! I got some petite point protectors to put on my 12 circs. The last of the money I saved for vacation. She had two tables and women were sitting knitting. I definitely want to go back by myself and sit with the ladies. Will have to save some money. Guess I will give up my monthly pedicure and let my feet hurt. LOL! The things we do for our crafts.
> ...


Hi Betty, Happy Belated Anniversary!!! It sounds like you had a wonderful time and found some wonderful yarns. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> NanaCaren (Caren) sent a message to all:
> 
> "Sorry I have been absent again so much I was trying to keep up but life has gotten in the way. We have just had news the teens grandfather on their dad's side died this morning. We are all heart broken and can hardly believe it happened so fast.
> hugs Caren xxx"


Thank you for letting us know, that certainly came faster than expected. Prayers and hugs for Caren, the teens, and the rest of the family.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I had heard that you made that decision and were very busy cleaning out. I don't envy you that job, but do envy you the new adventure and being near your son and family in a nicer weather area. I hope all goes well and on plan. Safe travels and have fun with Lin and daughter!



Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't been around much this past two weeks. We are leaving here the last week of September so have been busy getting ready. We have downsized a lot so it will be a fairly easy move. We meet with Lin and her husband and daughter on Wednesday. I am really looking forward to it. They are in the Lake Louise Banff area today. I hope their weather is good. I am glad they enjoyed the drive from Jasper down to Moraine lake.
> 
> It has turned quite chilly. Our month of warm (very warm) weather is behind us. It will get chillier and chillier and the days will be shorter. I look forward to being out of the bitter cold this winter.
> 
> The drive from Calgary to Vancouver is so beautiful, we are both looking forward to it. The mountains will be so beautiful the last week of Sept. Snow on the peaks (I hope stays on the peaks until we get to the Island). Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

fuzzy wuzzy said:


> well - i am in seattle - could not get my password to work so made a new account for when i am in seattle.
> 
> my plane that was to leave ft wayne at 4:40 finally got off the ground at eight o'clock - delayed because of storms in chicago and since the plane was coming from chicago we just sat and waited. had about half a hour to catch my plane in chicago - the guy driving the little cart really put the pedal to the medal - the plane was almost loaded by the time i got there. so arrived in seattle three hours later than planed but at least i am here. slept late and feel fine now.
> 
> ...


That certainly made for a long day, glad that you were able to get out though and not have to wait a day. 
Fuzzy Wuzzy huh? lolol... It works though. 
Have a great day, relax and don't over do things. 
Hugs Sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now Gwen can feel as though Sydney is a well behaved 'little' doggie.


 :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's good news on the surgery costs...I guess the private can charge whatever the market will bear just like here. Insurance companies and government contracts control the costs for their members, but people without insurance or government help and means to pay are charged horribly high amounts.

That washer sounds like a neat thing to have -- is it a front loading one? Everytime I start up our dryer, there is a large groan before it starts twirling around; I'm torn between having it fixed and getting a new front loader.



darowil said:


> After my winge the other day about the cost of the doctor for David's surgery David has done some ringing around and has found out that he can get an experienced guy to do it for at least half the cost of the other guy. So has cancelled the other one and will organise to see someone else instead.
> 
> Got a letter today from Medicare (who run the national health syste). We have seen the doctor so much this year that they are going to start paying us more soon for each vist to the doctor (unfortunatelly this only applies to non-hospital admissions so the doctors fees for surgery won't be covered. Hadn't realised that wee ahd seen the doctor all that often. The lady in Medicare today said that recenlty someone came in with a bill from a surgeon for $27,000 for the removal of a brain tumour - and all they got back was around $2000. That made me feel that my couple of thousand was nothing. She was distressed by this and couldn't believe that doctors would charge such huge amounts. I would have been going public- and it would have been done quickly as well in this case.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You are very busy and handling a lot...it's hard to keep a couple of places going as well as working in two different places. I'm sorry you're not sleeping--I suffer from the same thing. No easy answers, but I'm finding that meditation is helping and I'm going to try to get more diligent about it.



Spider said:


> Good morning!!! Trying to wake up, have work today.
> Glad Sydney is learning to be a good puppy.
> Spent the good part of the weekend sorting and cleaning. We have company coming for the first time on Sat to watch college football so I have to have it cleaned enough so then can get to the TV. When I left on Sunday it was starting to look pretty clean, but more rooms to go.
> Now back into the the city and work here today, couldn't sleep last night so I am canceling my appt for this morning and just go to work here and then home. Tired of all the back and forth and continual working. Seems like I never sit down and rest. Ranting now!! Sorry. Almost there, then will tear wall paper off and start the painting. Hope to have it all done Br Thanksgiving.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dear folks! just had an email come in from Sam- he has had to create yet another persona for KP to get ihn on Wendell's computer- pass word issues- I have PM'd him the URL for Kate's Tea Party- so if you see fuzzy wuzzy joining in- you will know who it is!
Back to my own affairs: the two pics. I took of the results of my weaving class so far- I was very tired by 1 o'clock- had managed to get there by 9 this time- but sitting is hard for me- I am now on extra painkillers, and the Doctor agrees weight management and building muscle tone is the way to go. Laporoscopic surgery he said is more for athletes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pacer, love the cowls, I'm so upset that I can't be at the KTP this year, but next year one way or the other, I will be there, just too much happening this year, thankfully nothing bad though so I can't complain. 

TNS, love the vacation pics, fantastic views. :thumbup: 

Joy, so glad that your DD and family are safe and no damages to their home. 

Just having my coffee for the morning before heading out to meet Marla to get hair done, had the little tea table beside my loveseat pushed out a bit, and a small brown dog, "RYSSA", climbed onto the arm, with hind legs on the arm and front legs on the table, drank my coffee, whipped cream and all. :roll: Oh well, I guess I'll be justified in stopping at the coffee shop on the way to hair anyway. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> A quick hello and goodnight  Mom's BP has been up almost all day, finally is down and she is resting comfy.
> I remembered that I was supposed to crochet something for PJ, as she is to knit something for me.. ROFL... I am taking an online class for crochet and I have so much admiration for those that crochet.. I just can't get past the first row, LOL.. never the correct amount of stitches. Oh well.. I have awhile to work this out.
> Just want you all to know that I am holding you close in my thoughts and always in my heart and my prayers.
> 
> ...


Hope that your mom is doing better this morning and that you are getting enough rest. 
Don't worry, you'll get the crocheting, eventually.  
Have a great day, Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from France, it's a bit rainy so we may visit a chateau today.
> 
> Had a lovely time yesterday at the lake, the boys jet skied while I did some knitting.
> 
> ...


Good morning PurpleFi, 
The boys look like they are having way too much fun. 
DGS3 is sure growing up fast isn't he, and such a cutie. 
Have a great day at the chateau.
Hugs back!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Handy Family has just posted this on last week's KTP so I thought I'd move it up here for her.
> 
> " I haven't popped in for a while... again. *blush*
> 
> Me and David, my boy, are in the country, with my mom, for a week - and Stefan, my husband, is alone at home, he needs to go to work, I am on unpayed leave - 'cose I need to mind David till he starts school on September... "


Thank you Kate for letting us know, it's good to hear from her, had been wondering how she was doing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks like a good start, Julie. We've already met Fuzzy Wuzzy and was so glad that he'd made it safely to Wendel's home.

I'm sitting here with my coffee and then will have a very busy day of baking, laundry, kitchen cleaning and making dinner. It's been so wet and hot (think sauna) here that I've not done much baking or cooking; plus I was a little burned out from baking and cooking at DD#1's house trying to fill up her refrigerator and freezer. Reports on her knee rehab are good---she's getting to PT twice a day with ice and ibuprofen in between. I think this is a good sign that she's coming out of the slump. Report on DGS (DD#2's son) is good too. Taped up the toes and he's been walking and not complaining -- I didn't get a call to watch him so am assuming that he's at kindergarten today. DD#2 is freaking out about her world-tour trip coming up and is feeling pretty stressed.

I missed a Facetime call from the DGD's in WI yesterday (I don't check my phone enough) so I'll call them tonight when they're home from daycare.

I did end up having to replace the phone that fell into the water - the rice soak didn't bring it back to life.

TTYL...I'm working on socks while drinking my coffee and I'm at the heel so I like to do those all in one sitting.



Lurker 2 said:


> Dear folks! just had an email come in from Sam- he has had to create yet another persona for KP to get ihn on Wendell's computer- pass word issues- I have PM'd him the URL for Kate's Tea Party- so if you see fuzzy wuzzy joining in- you will know who it is!
> Back to my own affairs: the two pics. I took of the results of my weaving class so far- I was very tired by 1 o'clock- had managed to get there by 9 this time- but sitting is hard for me- I am now on extra painkillers, and the Doctor agrees weight management and building muscle tone is the way to go. Laporoscopic surgery he said is more for athletes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Great Danes are really gentle giants, but are reputed to be terrible hypochondriacs! Barbara Woodhouse was a well known dog trainer over here and she always had Great Danes. She said if a G Dane hurt its paw, it would limp for months....or at least every time it remembered! :lol:


LOL!!! Marla used to have Great Danes, when they remember is about right. lol... I had an Irish Wolfhound, would love another one, but just don't like the short life spans and DH is a little intimidated by large dogs.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds like a real hassle. I can't get over how often people seem to be called for jury duty over there. I have never been called up and most people aren't as far as I know.


~~~Interestingly...several people have told me to just ignore the summons...they assume if AI don't respond the post office didn't deliver it! Given our mix-ups with the post office this summer, I believe it! It's quite possible. I read the summons...if I don't go there MIGHT be a fine...wonder how much it is? It's a temptation, for sure! :?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

machriste said:


> Jack and I are back from seeing his oncologist this afternoon. The good news is that it appears his bone marrow has kicked in and platelets have gone up from 6.000 when he left the hospital on Monday to 60,000 (100,000 is what we'd like to see, but we'll take 60.) White count is normal. Hemoglobin is up some, but still low. Doc wrote an order for oxygen to help with his increased shortness of breath and for a handicapped parking card. No cancer treatment for a time until he sees his cardiologist. All in all, good stuff. He came home and ate a good dinner--beans and rice with some mild salsa and melted cheese. I had a little scotch! (Some beans and rice, too.)


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: Great news!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

martina said:


> Forget the house cleaning, Sam, it will be there when you get back unless the cleaning fairies descend in your absence. Have a great holiday. We will see you when you get back.


~~~My thoughts exactly! :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the new Tea Party, Kate. Well done you.
> 
> My day started very early--still very dark when I awoke and a very tiring day with shopping for remaining groceries with Tim. He was walking with the Lofstrands and got very tired and told me that he was ''breathing hard, Gram.'' Of course, no place to sit so I put him in the floor at an aisle intersection where others could get around him, if necessary. Finished up with the absolutely necessary items and headed to check out with several offers to help if he needed it. The head checker located the wheelchair/shopping cart for me. Then the store owner came over to tell me that whatever he needed, they would help with to get him to the car.
> 
> ...


~~~Prayers are happening....for Pete and the whole family.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from France, it's a bit rainy so we may visit a chateau today.
> 
> Had a lovely time yesterday at the lake, the boys jet skied while I did some knitting.
> 
> ...


All having a wonderful time I see! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't been around much this past two weeks. We are leaving here the last week of September so have been busy getting ready. We have downsized a lot so it will be a fairly easy move. We meet with Lin and her husband and daughter on Wednesday. I am really looking forward to it. They are in the Lake Louise Banff area today. I hope their weather is good. I am glad they enjoyed the drive from Jasper down to Moraine lake.
> 
> It has turned quite chilly. Our month of warm (very warm) weather is behind us. It will get chillier and chillier and the days will be shorter. I look forward to being out of the bitter cold this winter.
> 
> The drive from Calgary to Vancouver is so beautiful, we are both looking forward to it. The mountains will be so beautiful the last week of Sept. Snow on the peaks (I hope stays on the peaks until we get to the Island). Have a great day everyone.


Good that the move will be a fairly easy one. :thumbup: 
So cool that you will get to meet Lin and family, you all have a great time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, caught up here, now to get ready to head out, need to see if Christopher is going to get up and go with us or stay home. 
Have a great day everyone, 
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS!!}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great action pictures and you look so relaxed and lovely.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from France, it's a bit rainy so we may visit a chateau today.
> 
> Had a lovely time yesterday at the lake, the boys jet skied while I did some knitting.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I should hope so. This is only the second time I've heard it and she's lived there for several months...guess she must have gotten a new vacuum!
> Junek


I can hear next door vacuuming through the gap between the two houses- forget the name of the machine- it is one of these fearsomely expensive American ones- an upright variety- Oh that she had a Roomba!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

angelam said:


> I'm intrigued by your jury system. I did jury service here many years ago. You get notification several months in advance and are called for two weeks at a time. At our local Crown Court there are several courtrooms so several cases going on at the same time. I'm not sure how many people they call at any time but if you are called you have to attend the court at 10.00am each morning. They will then pick the number of jurors they need for that day. If you're not needed that day you can leave but have to return the next day. Over the two week period I sat on two cases, each lasting 2/3 days. There was also a murder trial starting which they knew would last several weeks so if you're unable to spend that much time you can say and they won't call you for that. I thoroughly enjoyed my time there - a great insight in to human nature!


~~~Depending on the court, there are several ways to serve. If you are called for a Grand Jury, that can last up to 18 months, I think. My brother was on one of those...it was forever! But, you don't necessarily go every day. The summons I got was for being in a jury pool. If on that day you are not selected for a jury, you are done - until the next summons. If you are selected for a particular jury/case...you serve until the case is finished....which could be from one day to.....whenever. I once was on a jury for a violation of pollution control laws....very boring, technical, tedious...for 2 weeks! The day we were supposed to get the case for deliberation we were told it had been settled out of court, Thanks...and good bye! I really felt that was a waste of time!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Sorry things seem to be so frustrating.
> I've only been called on twice for jury duty...once when I lived in TX at a small county courthouse. It was in the middle of a trip to VA that I'd already booked. I called the clerk's office and she was so sweet. Just said no problem, we'll call on someone else!! That would never happen on a larger city. But here in VA, if you're 70 or over, you can automatically be relieved. The last notice I got was a couple of years ago, so I begged age. One of the few benefits of old age or should I say "maturity"!!
> LOL!
> Junek


~~~I'm close to 70, but not quite there yet....something to look forward to!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Carol can't you call them and talk with them about it. Perhaps they can schedule you for a later duty if you tell them you already have vacation plans with reservations . I wouldn't chance not just showing up.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Interestingly...several people have told me to just ignore the summons...they assume if AI don't respond the post office didn't deliver it! Given our mix-ups with the post office this summer, I believe it! It's quite possible. I read the summons...if I don't go there MIGHT be a fine...wonder how much it is? It's a temptation, for sure! :?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's a double birthday celebration today....Budasha and Melyn. Happy birthday Liz and Lyn!


~~~Happy Happy Birthday Birthday!!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Interestingly...several people have told me to just ignore the summons...they assume if AI don't respond the post office didn't deliver it! Given our mix-ups with the post office this summer, I believe it! It's quite possible. I read the summons...if I don't go there MIGHT be a fine...wonder how much it is? It's a temptation, for sure! :?


Carol, please don't go the route of ignoring the summons to jury duty. As citizens, we have rights AND responsibilities and this is a part of both of those. You know how so many complain about folks who fail to man up for their obligations. I would not want to be one who needed a jury to hear my pursuit of legal recourse and have no one show up to serve as jury for my case.

How much time will it take to respond? And if you have valid reasons, there will be little or no problems getting excused. A couple of seasons ago I explained my responsibilities for Tim and was immediately excused.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cable for tv not working again on one of the televisions. Had to call yesterday about the same issue so they are sending someone to check it out; couldn't do it by remote with any results. I've got to do some picking up this morning; sydney decided to "eat" his dog bed and the innards are all over the floor. I needed to get a new one anyway but doggone it....such a mess. 

Shirley I am so glad you are making such good progress toward your move. I wondered if you were going to be driving; the trip sounds lovely. Wishing you and Pat a easy transition.

Caren you and your family have my deepest sympathy at the loss of the kids' grandfather. Comforting that he did not have to suffer long in such a situation. Prayers that this next year will hold only pleasant surprises for you.

Well, I've got to get busy so ttyl. Peace


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Grandmapaula said:


> Kiwifrau - that picture looks just like my DD#2's Great Dane!! She is only 6 or 7 months and already is over 6 ft. tall standing on her hind legs. So far she hasn't eaten any furniture - or children - and DD buys dog food by the 50 lb. bag. Two bags last about a month. The dog is really sweet, but just so darn BIG!!! I'll bet she could look that innocent if the couch "exploded". Hugs, Paula


6ft tall and only 6 months, groan, ha! Could never afford such a large animal. Most admit from photo's I've seen of these dogs they truly look beautiful.
Unfortunately I have a fear of large dogs, maybe because I'm only 5'2" and 115lbs, perhaps that's the reason.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've just caught up with all your overnight posts, Sisters.
> 
> Thank you all for the prayers and healing wishes for my cousin, Pete. I'm waiting to hear further from my sister in Illinois or my brother in Colorado.
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks June --- Life is good.


Yes, it is. And you deserve a wonderful move to your new home after the stress of this summer.
Hugs to you and your Pat!
Junek


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And let's hope it is not to be a winter like the last one.
> And why don't we have a group hug!?
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


~~~uuhhhh....just saw a news report that the Farmer's Almanac is predicting another winter like the last one. At least for the US east of the Rockies.

A group hug! YEA! I'm in! :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Interestingly...several people have told me to just ignore the summons...they assume if AI don't respond the post office didn't deliver it! Given our mix-ups with the post office this summer, I believe it! It's quite possible. I read the summons...if I don't go there MIGHT be a fine...wonder how much it is? It's a temptation, for sure! :?


Can't you just call them now & tell them you are going away & may not be back by then?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear folks! just had an email come in from Sam- he has had to create yet another persona for KP to get ihn on Wendell's computer- pass word issues- I have PM'd him the URL for Kate's Tea Party- so if you see fuzzy wuzzy joining in- you will know who it is!
> Back to my own affairs: the two pics. I took of the results of my weaving class so far- I was very tired by 1 o'clock- had managed to get there by 9 this time- but sitting is hard for me- I am now on extra painkillers, and the Doctor agrees weight management and building muscle tone is the way to go. Laporoscopic surgery he said is more for athletes.


LOL, Julie!!! You're a day late and a dollar short as the saying goes. Sam has already joined us twice before you let us know!
I don't understand why the Dr won't replace your hip. I know from experience that weight loss will NOT keep it from hurting. And I don't see how they could replace a hip joint laproscopically!! And building muscle tones only do so much. I know I'm no Dr but if you have bone rubbing against bone, those things won't relieve the pain. But then your hip pain might be from something different than mine was.
But you have my deepest sympathy while continuing to deal with the constant pain!!
I look forward to seeing your completed weaving. You're like Shirley, so talented in so many different things.
Junek


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You did have quite a tiring day. Hope that Tim is alright now. It was so nice that the store personnel were helpful.
> 
> Will add Pete to my prayer list. I also got a call yesterday that my cousin was in Baltimore-Washington Medical Center. Call was from her DH. Main thing I was able to get from our conversation was that she fell and hit head; had car accident a little over a year ago and due to head injury then tends to fall quite a bit. When fell recently hit head on shower and was bleeding; also suffering from partial dementia. I called the hospital and nurse had my cousin call me; she said she wasn't in the hospital and wanted to know if I was calling about the puppy; have NO idea what she was talking about....I feel so sad for her. she is a kind person & would give you the shirt off her back but she & DH unfortunately got so caught up in illegal drugs many years back and both have continued along this path with either drugs or alcohol. I'm sure this has affected her health considerably. She never has take responsibility for her actions either. Her son also has followed in her footsteps and refuses to come to the hospital. I know this sounds uncaring but I truly wish that she would pass; her quality of life has deteriorated significantly.
> 
> Wow, didn't mean to go on and on...guess this is just on my mind this morning. Thanks for being a soft place to land and vent.


~~~Comforting hugs & prayers for you & the others. Some ruts are so hard to get out of!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Pacer, love the cowls, I'm so upset that I can't be at the KTP this year, but next year one way or the other, I will be there, just too much happening this year, thankfully nothing bad though so I can't complain.
> 
> TNS, love the vacation pics, fantastic views. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


A coffee loving dog!!! Gotta love her!
Has your son found a job?
Hope so, then there's no excuse for him not staying there.
Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pacer, loved the fowls.
FuzzyWuzzy, took me a minute to recognize you. Enjoy Seattle.
Betty, happy Anniversary.
Caren, hugs so sorry for your loss.
TNS, love pics.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Interestingly...several people have told me to just ignore the summons...they assume if AI don't respond the post office didn't deliver it! Given our mix-ups with the post office this summer, I believe it! It's quite possible. I read the summons...if I don't go there MIGHT be a fine...wonder how much it is? It's a temptation, for sure! :?


You're different than I am...I don't mess with the legal system..just my luck to end up in jail!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm close to 70, but not quite there yet....something to look forward to!


Do different areas of the country decide on things like that, I wonder??
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~uuhhhh....just saw a news report that the Farmer's Almanac is predicting another winter like the last one. At least for the US east of the Rockies.
> 
> A group hug! YEA! I'm in! :thumbup:


Oh, Yuck!! Another 4 or 5 months waiting for summer so I can complain about the heat!! I know that seems like a short winter for a lot of you but it's sure long enough for me!!
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> 6ft tall and only 6 months, groan, ha! Could never afford such a large animal. Most admit from photo's I've seen of these dogs they truly look beautiful.
> Unfortunately I have a fear of large dogs, maybe because I'm only 5'2" and 115lbs, perhaps that's the reason.


I am very nervous around all dogs unless I know them. Many years ago I went to a friends place to drop off a wedding gift for their daughter, I was 8 months pregnant at the time, got out of the car &' went to the door. They were not home so I opened the door, shoved the gift in & went to return to my car, their daughters Doberman was loose in the yard, they had no dog of their own, the dog got between me & the car, I was up against the house, the dog bit my leg, my side & fortunately I had a heavy sweater on as it bit my arm several times. Their daughter was riding her bike nearby & heard me screaming so came & dragged the dog off. I don't know what would have happened if she had not come. Needless to say I don't get out of my car anywhere there is a dog now.
One thing I was upset about at our Blueberry festival this weekend was how many people felt the need to bring their dogs, some very large. I saw a shepard try to attack a smaller dog & all the leashes stretched out are not a good thing in crowds where there are many old people to trip. enoughtof that rant.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't been around much this past two weeks. We are leaving here the last week of September so have been busy getting ready. We have downsized a lot so it will be a fairly easy move. We meet with Lin and her husband and daughter on Wednesday. I am really looking forward to it. They are in the Lake Louise Banff area today. I hope their weather is good. I am glad they enjoyed the drive from Jasper down to Moraine lake.
> 
> It has turned quite chilly. Our month of warm (very warm) weather is behind us. It will get chillier and chillier and the days will be shorter. I look forward to being out of the bitter cold this winter.
> 
> The drive from Calgary to Vancouver is so beautiful, we are both looking forward to it. The mountains will be so beautiful the last week of Sept. Snow on the peaks (I hope stays on the peaks until we get to the Island). Have a great day everyone.


Exciting times ahead for you, have heard Vancouver Island is a great place to retire too.
Down sizing is a great way to get rid of stuff that we've kept from one year to another always thinking, "well I might need that".......... Ha!
Enjoy you new adventure/chapter in you life. Wishing you well and lots of exciting times.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, must get off my butt, I have had a cold the past 2 days & didn't get much done, need to get to the garden & pick corn. DH was moving machinery around last night & called me for a ride from our gravel pit so while there I checked out the wild blueberries. They are ripe & look fairly plentiful so when things dry off this afternoon I want to go pick some. For those who aren't familiar with them, you have to crawl through the bush on your hands & knees as they are about 10 " high . 
The GKs come this evening & stay til tomorrow night so I won't get much done tomorrow, the ground is too rough to take them where I want to pick.

Shirley, glad everything is going well with planning for the move. Will your son drive you or are you & Pat driving yourselves? I sure hope the weather stays good for your travels.
Love your artwork as always.

Purple, great pictures of your family having fun.

TNS glad you are having a memorable vacation, hope you & Shirley have a great visit.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Back from meeting up with Cmaliza. We had a wonderful visit with her and her DH. I will attempt to post a picture of Matthew, Cmaliza and me.


~~~It was great to meet with Pacer and her sons! I am over the moon about the drawing Matthew did of my friend's dogs. Meeting the Artist and talking about the drawing was good fun! He is a fine young man and it was good to meet the heart & hands behind the drawing. When I asked him how long it took to do the drawing, he said it really took him a long time. I believed it...it has fabulous detail!. When I asked what was a long time.....he said, "About a week." I almost fell off my chair....a week? That seems pretty speedy to me. The detail and precision of the drawing is wonderful. Mary looks quite proud in the photo....as well she should! Matthew has great promise for a successful career in drawing. It's always fortunate to find something that you love (which he obviously does!) that can also be a career.

It was a very nice lunch, saw some of Pacer's recent knitting projects (where does she find the time???) and I got a preview of the color workshop for KAP. I'm VERY excited about that, too! If you are taking that one, you are in for a treat! I also saw some of Matthew's more recent cards, too. Each one is better than the last! :thumbup: Good stuff!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick pop on as Pacer sent me a PM about pictures she had posted!! Matthew is quite tall and now I won't hesitate to step back and ask for help  ! Nice to see the two ladies also ;-) :thumbup:
> Wanted to be on earlier but Mom wanted me to watch Outlander with her.. and C wanted me to watch a football game.. now that I am able to walk easier it's starting to get back to the routine and I think I'm going to have to have a family meeting. I'm not ready for all this quite yet, I know both miss me but not able to spread myself that thin at this time. LOL.
> Now for a pain pill and my bed. I'll try to be on tomorrow, won't promise but golly jeeze I miss everyone!!
> Keeping you all in my thoughts and in my prayers.. always! :thumbup: :thumbup:


~~~And you are in ours. Stay strong...and be firm. It is very good that you are aware of your limitations. Tell them you will be no good to anyone if you are spread too thinly. You might have to turn the tables and have them take care of you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> LOL, Julie!!! You're a day late and a dollar short as the saying goes. Sam has already joined us twice before you let us know!
> I don't understand why the Dr won't replace your hip. I know from experience that weight loss will NOT keep it from hurting. And I don't see how they could replace a hip joint laproscopically!! And building muscle tones only do so much. I know I'm no Dr but if you have bone rubbing against bone, those things won't relieve the pain. But then your hip pain might be from something different than mine was.
> But you have my deepest sympathy while continuing to deal with the constant pain!!
> I look forward to seeing your completed weaving. You're like Shirley, so talented in so many different things.
> Junek


I'd rather try this way round first- and goodness knows- the weight loss is needed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Coals to Newcastle- it is Shirley's Birthday today! (Designer1234)
Happy Birthday Shirley!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Coals to Newcastle- it is Shirley's Birthday today! (Designer1234)
> Happy Birthday Shirley!


Thanks Julie! We are going out for dinner tonight.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Gweinepooh, thought of you. Couldn't resist posting on KP tea party. Was sent to me amongst other funny cat and dog pictures.
> Yikes look at the size of this dog. Imagine having to feed him!!!!!!!!


~~~I'm still laughing out loud!
:XD: :XD:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> NanaCaren (Caren) sent a message to all:
> 
> "Sorry I have been absent again so much I was trying to keep up but life has gotten in the way. We have just had news the teens grandfather on their dad's side died this morning. We are all heart broken and can hardly believe it happened so fast.
> hugs Caren xxx"


~~~Cashmeregma, thanks for passing on the news from Caren. Let her know that she & all of the teens and the rest of the family are in our hearts & prayers. It has been a rough year...time for fortune to shift!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am posting the 2 cowls that I made based on the ravelry pattern by Julie Zaichuk-Ryan called Classic Colorwork Cowl. I have modified her pattern for my KAP workshop that I will lead. The ribbing on the brown cowl is not a good choice so I will be playing around with that cowl. I did like her ribbing choice on the blue cowl and enjoyed how it turned out. It is a nice alternative to the typical ribbing that most patterns use.


~~~Pacer modeled them for me....they are fantastic! My fingers are getting "itchy"....can't wait to try this! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Daralene...Thanks for being a wonderful auntie to Matthew. I will let him know. I keep telling him that this will be more like a family reunion than a convention type meeting. It is amazing that his biggest concern is that people will just be nice to him. That is true of any special needs person, they want to be treated with respect despite their uniqueness. Sometimes people tell me they think he looks scary until they get to know him and find out he is funny. I remember one of the kids at church telling me how funny Matthew is and that she really likes him. You will enjoy seeing what he has come up with for the white elephant gift. He put a lot of thought into it. He is excited to be able to dye yarn as well. He likes to experiment so I will be intrigued with whatever choice he makes. You should see some of the experiments that have taken place with my knitting needles over the years. Sometimes I can salvage them and other times I need to just forgive and understand. Fortunately he has never messed with my actual knitting. What a blessing that is.


~~~Actually, both sons are a delight! Matthew was very charming, and Martin would chime in with a quip every now & then. They both were very welcoming and engaging to we two strangers.
I think you are right, Pacer, the KAP is more like a family reunion. Unless it overwhelms him, Matthew will be getting many new aunties...some uncles and a few cousins, too.

He has obviously gotten your creative gene....it will be fun to see what else he learns to do. Does he plan to knit the yarn he dyes?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

So funny, Jake and the Neverland Pirates is oneof DGSs favorites also! Along with Peppa Pig who has a british accent.

does jake the pirate have a scottish accent? --- sam

KateB wrote:
"Daddy's Little Champion" engrossed in his favourite TV programme Jake and the Pirates, or "Pyats" as he calls it!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from France, it's a bit rainy so we may visit a chateau today.
> 
> Had a lovely time yesterday at the lake, the boys jet skied while I did some knitting.
> 
> ...


What lovely photos, looks like a good time on the water and with the GKs!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Glad Mom is resting comfortably. I had a hard time learning crochet, too, Marianne. My mom tried to teach me when I was growing up but it just didn't "take". I finally taught myself after I was grown!
> Junek


~~~I have tried crochet....so many of the videos are at top speed! I can never figure out what hole to put the hook into...I just plain get confused! :roll: I tip my hat & needles to those who can do it! :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Interestingly...several people have told me to just ignore the summons...they assume if AI don't respond the post office didn't deliver it! Given our mix-ups with the post office this summer, I believe it! It's quite possible. I read the summons...if I don't go there MIGHT be a fine...wonder how much it is? It's a temptation, for sure! :?


You might try calling and just explain that you are out of State and wont be back by then. ;-)


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Coals to Newcastle- it is Shirley's Birthday today! (Designer1234)
> Happy Birthday Shirley!


Shirley, Happy Birthday to you. I hope you have a wonderful day - take a day off from the packing! I wish I had a card as beautiful as those you send us, to send to you!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

caught up on most of this weeks KP here at work this morning, boss in court and work mostly caught up. We have been in a funk around our house for awhile now, have been trying to get DH out of it, as I was fine until the last couple of weeks. After living with someone in a funk like that for so long you end up there yourself. Men, though, he knows best, I know nothing and he cant see how its affecting all of us not just him. (sorry Sam) ok rant over

Love seeing everyone's pictures! I need to get some blocking done and some pictures taken at home of things I have been working on. My arms and hands hurt at work and sometimes at home but never when Im knitting! Hot and humid here today, heat index warnings for over 100


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

This morning at Moraine lake is perfect, bright but not too hot, frost overnight. DH and I went for a stroll about 7am before the influx of tourists not staying here (all fully booked) and it was just magical. Now its a little busier so we will walk one of the trails. Meanwhile some iPad photos from just now 10.30am


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Carol can't you call them and talk with them about it. Perhaps they can schedule you for a later duty if you tell them you already have vacation plans with reservations . I wouldn't chance not just showing up.


~~~They specify making the request IN WRITING. pfui. I'm hopeful my doctor's note will fix things. The letter wasn't ready Friday afternoon, so she just wrote on a prescription pad...."she has a medical condition that prevents her from serving on a jury." The letter got mailed yesterday...keeping fingers crossed. But won't know until the day before....IF the post office delivers our accumulated mail on time!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Carol, please don't go the route of ignoring the summons to jury duty. As citizens, we have rights AND responsibilities and this is a part of both of those. You know how so many complain about folks who fail to man up for their obligations. I would not want to be one who needed a jury to hear my pursuit of legal recourse and have no one show up to serve as jury for my case.
> 
> How much time will it take to respond? And if you have valid reasons, there will be little or no problems getting excused. A couple of seasons ago I explained my responsibilities for Tim and was immediately excused.
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~I'm trying to comply, but so much is out of my control, and I am relying on others to do what they are supposed to. We'll see. If I find on Monday that I have not been excused, it is too late to do anything. A problem.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

A very special Happy Birthday wish from the three of us at Moraine Lake. Hugs, Lin.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Coals to Newcastle- it is Shirley's Birthday today! (Designer1234)
> Happy Birthday Shirley!


~~~Many, many happy returns on your birthday!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Some more of my sister's pictures. These are the 3 she's submitting for the next Wild Horses of Corolla calendar for 2017. She's having a giveaway of a free calendar on her blog to the random drawn one that guesses which one will be chosen for the calendar.
If anyone is interested in following her blog, it's here (hope the link works):
http://www.thesedaysofmine.com
Junek


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Good Morning My Angels,
Jim woke me up this morning and said someone was coming to visit. I hoped up, brushed my teeth, and threw some clothes on. Beginning to think he was confused as he was half asleep.
Caren, My most sincere condolensces in the loss of the kids Grandfather. God was merciful in not letting him suffer a long time and pray his passing was peaceful. Prayers are ongoing for you and your family.
Marianne, do take care of yourself. I am so praying you get to go to KAP so everyone can care for you and you can get some R & R. You may have to have a Come To Jesus talk with the family.
Kaye, praying for your son and that the sun is gonna shine for him soon. We hurt when our kids hurt for sure.
Joy, so glad you were not hurt (or any of your loved ones) in recent quakes.
Shirley, Happy Birthday, darling. So excited about your move. Think it will be great for you and Pat.
Carol, loved the picture of you, Mary, and Matthew. He is a fine looking young man and I think he has been given a talent that he can make a life with. There is always a silver lining. Did you get everything you needed for your socks. It not, will send some attachments.
Josephine, great vacation pictures. Everyone looks rested and is having fun. Your sweet little DGS is sure growing. He is so cute.
Kate, dont think I commented in last post, but loved the picture of Luke in his Dads chair. He is precious. We are so blessed to have so many adorable babies here. They are the future.
Sandi, so sorry to hear Alan is not feeling well. Praying that is all going to be resolved after surgery. Faithfully lifting you up
Valerie and Purl, I am praying this post finds the two of you feeling better and progressing in your healing.
Julie, dear heart, I so pray for a miracle for you and that doors will be opened for you to have this hip fixed. As June said, bone on bone is painful and surgery is going to be the answer (with a good surgeon).
Daralene, how you doin? Hope that ole foot is giving you a break. After all we did Saturday, I could hardly move Sunday.
Jeanette, so glad you DGS is better. Know that ole toe is sore. My Carley has done the same thing. She got her drivers license this week. Now the fun begins.
Oh Mel, hate to hear about your foot Planters Fasciitis is so painful. Do take care of our girl. What is the latest on the apartment?
I did have a short wonderful time in that yarn store. I sure cant do that often. It is so full of just gorgeous soft yarns. I got to see a little what it was like to feel them. I do want to go back and sit with the ladies and really look at everything. Jim was in a hot car waiting on me. I did find they had a couch with a t.v. in there for husbands in a room off from the ladies. I think they had several different types of needles. I just couldnt think what my patterns had called for. I was close. They will get used for another project. Have to wait till September and order my size 8 from them if they do mail out service. The owners are just so nice. I could go on and on. Can you tell how excited I am?
Gotta go. I have got clothes to fold that I washed last night and more to wash. Have supper to line up. Jim tries to make that easy on me. We are eating a lot of fried foods lately. I dont like it but that is what he wants (fried chicken, minute steaks, pork chops). Neither one of us need he. He has never taken action in treating his Diabetes (type 2) and thinks I am nagging when I try and talk to him. He broke my heart Saturday. I have a hard time doing a lot of walking but think he is so much worse than I am. He got a riding cart every where we went and I found a bench when I had reached my limit. The heart wants to but the body doesnt. Please, God, anything but my mind. LOL!
I love you all so very much. You are the highlight of my daysBetty


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~It was great to meet with Pacer and her sons! I am over the moon about the drawing Matthew did of my friend's dogs. Meeting the Artist and talking about the drawing was good fun! He is a fine young man and it was good to meet the heart & hands behind the drawing. When I asked him how long it took to do the drawing, he said it really took him a long time. I believed it...it has fabulous detail!. When I asked what was a long time.....he said, "About a week." I almost fell off my chair....a week? That seems pretty speedy to me. The detail and precision of the drawing is wonderful. Mary looks quite proud in the photo....as well she should! Matthew has great promise for a successful career in drawing. It's always fortunate to find something that you love (which he obviously does!) that can also be a career.
> 
> It was a very nice lunch, saw some of Pacer's recent knitting projects (where does she find the time???) and I got a preview of the color workshop for KAP. I'm VERY excited about that, too! If you are taking that one, you are in for a treat! I also saw some of Matthew's more recent cards, too. Each one is better than the last! :thumbup: Good stuff!


All of you look so happy. I'm glad you had a chance to meet. I know you're all looking forward to the KAP!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Coals to Newcastle- it is Shirley's Birthday today! (Designer1234)
> Happy Birthday Shirley!


A very happy birthday, Shirley. Moving to a new place is a wonderful birthday gift!!!
Junek


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Well went to weight watchers. Down a pound.


Well done, keep going.....


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> "Daddy's Little Champion" engrossed in his favourite TV programme Jake and the Pirates, or "Pyats" as he calls it!


What an engrossed little face; he's a sweetie!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> This morning at Moraine lake is perfect, bright but not too hot, frost overnight. DH and I went for a stroll about 7am before the influx of tourists not staying here (all fully booked) and it was just magical. Now its a little busier so we will walk one of the trails. Meanwhile some iPad photos from just now 10.30am


What beautiful scenery. I love seeing these pictures. We're so flat here on the coast...no mountains or hills anywhere around!!
junek


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Dawn, I have been there many times and yes after a while of trying to boost their morale you are right there with them. MEN! It is a good thing God gave them women.
Oh June, the pictures of the horses are wonderful. They are so beautiful.
Lynn, thank you for sharing such breathtaking shots of nature.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

My dear Betty, it's always such a joy to see your notes. YOu never forget anyone. 
I'm so glad you got a chance to visit the yarn store and feel all the luscious yarns. There's an alpaca farm across the river from me....about 40 miles away. I've never been there but would love to go. Have no idea if they have yarn for sale. My sister and my oldest daughter went there a couple of years ago but neither of them knit so probably didn't even ask or notice if they sold yarn.
Praying for your health and Jim's and your daughters!
Hugs, dearest sister of my heart,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Dawn, I have been there many times and yes after a while of trying to boost their morale you are right there with them. MEN! It is a good thing God gave them women.
> Oh June, the pictures of the horses are wonderful. They are so beautiful.
> Lynn, thank you for sharing such breathtaking shots of nature.


BEtty, if you enjoy my sister's pictures, check out the link in my note for her daily blog. She always has several pictures each day.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Shirley!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Shirley


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> 6ft tall and only 6 months, groan, ha! Could never afford such a large animal. Most admit from photo's I've seen of these dogs they truly look beautiful.
> Unfortunately I have a fear of large dogs, maybe because I'm only 5'2" and 115lbs, perhaps that's the reason.


DD has always loved really big dogs - at one point she wanted a Mastiff - but settled for a couple of Labs and another Great Dane! She's only 5'4" and about 110 lbs., but the bigger, the better as far as she's concerned. Her DH just rolls his eyes and hauls gigantic bags of dog food in the house for her - gotta love that man!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Shirley!! Wish you many many more!

Love the photos of the horses and of the vacation in Canada. Another couple of places I want to visit in person.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Just having my coffee for the morning before heading out to meet Marla to get hair done, had the little tea table beside my loveseat pushed out a bit, and a small brown dog, "RYSSA", climbed onto the arm, with hind legs on the arm and front legs on the table, drank my coffee, whipped cream and all.


You have no idea how much I needed that laugh-- oh, the picture you conjured. One of my daughter's beagles climbed a little corner bookshelf to get to a plate of chocolate chip cookies once.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> You're different than I am...I don't mess with the legal system..just my luck to end up in jail!
> Junek


I agree with June-- call and explain your situation and they will probably let you off the hook-- better than a big fine.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Shirley!!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Julie! We are going out for dinner tonight.


Designer, happy b-day and many more!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TNS said:


> This morning at Moraine lake is perfect, bright but not too hot, frost overnight. DH and I went for a stroll about 7am before the influx of tourists not staying here (all fully booked) and it was just magical. Now its a little busier so we will walk one of the trails. Meanwhile some iPad photos from just now 10.30am


Wow!!!
:thumbup:


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy birthday, Shirley. I am happy that your move is taking place. Vancouver is one of my favorite place. Enjoy your day.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Many, many happy returns on your birthday!


Me, too.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jknappva said:


> Some more of my sister's pictures. These are the 3 she's submitting for the next Wild Horses of Corolla calendar for 2017. She's having a giveaway of a free calendar on her blog to the random drawn one that guesses which one will be chosen for the calendar.
> If anyone is interested in following her blog, it's here (hope the link works):
> http://www.thesedaysofmine.com
> Junek


 Lovely, lovely photos.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

jknappva said:


> Some more of my sister's pictures. These are the 3 she's submitting for the next Wild Horses of Corolla calendar for 2017. She's having a giveaway of a free calendar on her blog to the random drawn one that guesses which one will be chosen for the calendar.
> If anyone is interested in following her blog, it's here (hope the link works):
> http://www.thesedaysofmine.com
> Junek


Absolutely "LOVE" the 1st one. Beautiful shot with the breaking surf behind the horse. Stunning! I would say one to enlarge, mount and sell to horse lovers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Peaking in quick. You are up to 35 pages already. Time to catch up. Great opening Kate!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley, very happy birthday wishes!
June, love the pics.
Betty, healing prayers for Jim. So hard when you want to do something and the body says NO.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Shirley, Happy Birthday to you. I hope you have a wonderful day - take a day off from the packing! I wish I had a card as beautiful as those you send us, to send to you!


 :thumbup:Happy birthday. Enjoy supper out.

June, love all your sisters photos, don't know how anyone could pick just one. I will certainly check out her blog when I get time.
TNS, beautiful scenery, isn't the water a great color. Did you notice that north of the ice fields the water is sort of milky & white but south of there it is all a beautiful blue-green. I'm not sure why 
Dawn, sorry things are in a funk at your house. Can your DH find another job he likes better? I think I would be depressed working in a Nursing home.
Well, got my corn done, better get out & see what I can find for blueberries.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> LOL, Julie!!! You're a day late and a dollar short as the saying goes. Sam has already joined us twice before you let us know!
> I don't understand why the Dr won't replace your hip. I know from experience that weight loss will NOT keep it from hurting. And I don't see how they could replace a hip joint laproscopically!! And building muscle tones only do so much. I know I'm no Dr but if you have bone rubbing against bone, those things won't relieve the pain. But then your hip pain might be from something different than mine was.
> But you have my deepest sympathy while continuing to deal with the constant pain!!
> I look forward to seeing your completed weaving. You're like Shirley, so talented in so many different things.
> Junek


Is that supposed to be in jest, June- I find your comment rather hurtful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is that supposed to be in jest, June- I find your comment rather hurtful.


Julie -- I'm sure June meant no harm and no disrespect...that's just a saying that we in USA probably use more than people in other countries.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie -- I'm sure June meant no harm and no disrespect...that's just a saying that we in USA probably use more than people in other countries.


I had a full on day Rookie- and did get back to Sam and the Tea Party at the earliest possible moment.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> Great pictures Fi. I'm glad you're enjoying yourself there. Why weren't you out on those jet skis?? xx


Joint not up to jet skiing and I am saving myself for American and Canada :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I love this picture. I know you're having a wonderful family visit!! Love the purple highlights!!
> When is your next grandbaby due? I think you said you had a girl to look forward to?
> Junek


Baby is due early November, but the first one was a few weeks early so this one may be too. GS3 is quite the comedian and now shouts Nanna and G'pa at the top of his voice.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm sure you did...no one expects you (or anyone else) to keep up with the comings and goings of the comments. We appreciate what Sam does for us each week with the opening and also love it when you, Kate and Darowil also take turns at doing the openings, but we (at least I) don't expect you or any of our hosts to be on top of everything that happens after that. We all as guests at the tea table are just as responsible for the conversation & welcomes, etc.

quote=Lurker 2]I had a full on day Rookie- and did get back to Sam and the Tea Party at the earliest possible moment.[/quote]


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Shirley!


Darling card!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup:Happy birthday. Enjoy supper out.
> 
> June, love all your sisters photos, don't know how anyone could pick just one. I will certainly check out her blog when I get time.
> TNS, beautiful scenery, isn't the water a great color. Did you notice that north of the ice fields the water is sort of milky & white but south of there it is all a beautiful blue-green. I'm not sure why
> ...


I hope you do check out my sister's blog....she always writes about a variety of things and includes her lovely pictures.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is that supposed to be in jest, June- I find your comment rather hurtful.


Oh, my dearest Julie. Of course, I was joking. I would never say anything to hurt you. I know a lot of times things don't come across the way we want them when we're writing instead of speaking face to face.
I'm so sorry I hurt you. I really did intend it in jest. I would never say anything hurtful to any of my sisters of the heart here. And especially you. You're so special to all of us.
Please forgive me.
junek


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cable for tv not working again on one of the televisions. Had to call yesterday about the same issue so they are sending someone to check it out; couldn't do it by remote with any results. I've got to do some picking up this morning; sydney decided to "eat" his dog bed and the innards are all over the floor. I needed to get a new one anyway but doggone it....such a mess.
> 
> Shirley I am so glad you are making such good progress toward your move. I wondered if you were going to be driving; the trip sounds lovely. Wishing you and Pat a easy transition.
> 
> ...


But Gwen, Sydney didn't eat it "it EXPLODED" lol. (NOT) I feel for you with the mess.

Caren sending my sympathies as well.

Shirley I don't envy you the move but know that you are looking forward to it.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

TNS said:


> This morning at Moraine lake is perfect, bright but not too hot, frost overnight. DH and I went for a stroll about 7am before the influx of tourists not staying here (all fully booked) and it was just magical. Now its a little busier so we will walk one of the trails. Meanwhile some iPad photos from just now 10.30am


beautiful pictures


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Shirley! Have a great day today.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday Shirley! Happy belated to Lin and someone else that CRAFT has erased from my mind  so sorry!

Betty glad that you got to visit the LYS, such fun aren't they?! 
The one that I like to go to in Bloomington is closing  there is another one, however they dont carry much and are not near as friendly and helpful as Jen is. Maybe I will just have to make more trips to Chicago, shopping on-line just isnt the same. 

Hope that everyone is having a blessed day/evening.

Prayers and hugs to all


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll feed your desire to come up here anytime with a trip to a LYS. There are many more stores within a 25 mile radius that you haven't even seen yet.



Pup lover said:


> Happy Birthday Shirley! Happy belated to Lin and someone else that CRAFT has erased from my mind  so sorry!
> 
> Betty glad that you got to visit the LYS, such fun aren't they?!
> The one that I like to go to in Bloomington is closing  there is another one, however they dont carry much and are not near as friendly and helpful as Jen is. Maybe I will just have to make more trips to Chicago, shopping on-line just isnt the same.
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> This morning at Moraine lake is perfect, bright but not too hot, frost overnight. DH and I went for a stroll about 7am before the influx of tourists not staying here (all fully booked) and it was just magical. Now its a little busier so we will walk one of the trails. Meanwhile some iPad photos from just now 10.30am


TNS, your photos are magical. The scenery is just magnificent. You're doing a good job for the Canadian Tourist Board!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just after I read this I found a post from Daralene quoting Pacer talking about cowls she'd posted and, yep, I thought, "I never saw that!" and had to trawl back to discover I'd missed half a page!
> BTW your cowls are great, Pacer! They look so even, I always seem to have a "pulled" look to any patterning like that that I try.


Isn't her tension good? Going to try one but won't be as good as Pacer were.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's good news on the surgery costs...I guess the private can charge whatever the market will bear just like here. Insurance companies and government contracts control the costs for their members, but people without insurance or government help and means to pay are charged horribly high amounts.
> 
> That washer sounds like a neat thing to have -- is it a front loading one? Everytime I start up our dryer, there is a large groan before it starts twirling around; I'm torn between having it fixed and getting a new front loader.


Yeah. It's a front loader. While they cost more to buy over the life of the machine they are cheaper as they as they are so much cheaper to run as they use less power and water. However they are very slow. But as we normally wash at night anyway we can just set it sat art in the morning for some cycles or use the night one for the general was. The wool cysle states that it is also sutable for those tens marked hand wash- rather useful for a knitter! especially one who hates hand washing.
Hardly heard a thing from it last night. And as David had already hung it up outside by the time I got up no idea how it washed! Fortunately we have a number of lovely days ahead so will be able to catch up with the backlog easily. Also holds more which won't matter most times but is sure helpful at the moment.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Me too,I love the pictures!


Normaedern said:


> Yes, please I am very INTERESTED. I love to see places where I will never go too. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Interestingly...several people have told me to just ignore the summons...they assume if AI don't respond the post office didn't deliver it! Given our mix-ups with the post office this summer, I believe it! It's quite possible. I read the summons...if I don't go there MIGHT be a fine...wonder how much it is? It's a temptation, for sure! :?


Maybe its like voting over here- it is compulsary and we get fined for not voting, but it seems rarely easy to convince them that you had a reason to not vote. For us in SA anyway it is only compulsary to vote in the Federal and State elections but not local council. May vote in the local council elections this year for the first time. One of the ladies in out street is up for a position and she is very strongly against excessive development in our area. Not that council will have much say if recent suggestions go ahead. COuncil is more influenced by the local people who live in the area and so recommendations have been put forward that will take virtually any control of what is bulit in the area away from council. Which means that from a nice residential area we will become surronded by high rises as we are close to the city centre and thus wanted by developers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Coals to Newcastle- it is Shirley's Birthday today! (Designer1234)
> Happy Birthday Shirley!


Happy Birthday Shirely. Sorry I don't have any lovely peice of work to show for you like you dofor the rest of us.
Saw you were going out for tea, hope you had a wonderful time and had a nice relaxing day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> caught up on most of this weeks KP here at work this morning, boss in court and work mostly caught up. We have been in a funk around our house for awhile now, have been trying to get DH out of it, as I was fine until the last couple of weeks. After living with someone in a funk like that for so long you end up there yourself. Men, though, he knows best, I know nothing and he cant see how its affecting all of us not just him. (sorry Sam) ok rant over
> 
> Love seeing everyone's pictures! I need to get some blocking done and some pictures taken at home of things I have been working on. My arms and hands hurt at work and sometimes at home but never when Im knitting! Hot and humid here today, heat index warnings for over 100


It's not only men. Daughters too.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> All of you look so happy. I'm glad you had a chance to meet. I know you're all looking forward to the KAP!!
> Junek


 ~~~It is a treat to meet the people we have been chatting with for the past few years. Makes the KTP experience that much more precious! Meeting Matt the Artist was special, too.
KAP is another great treat!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Some more of my sister's pictures. These are the 3 she's submitting for the next Wild Horses of Corolla calendar for 2017. She's having a giveaway of a free calendar on her blog to the random drawn one that guesses which one will be chosen for the calendar.
> If anyone is interested in following her blog, it's here (hope the link works):
> http://www.thesedaysofmine.com
> Junek


~~~LOVE these photos! I think the horse & surf will win. It is very unusual.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> This morning at Moraine lake is perfect, bright but not too hot, frost overnight. DH and I went for a stroll about 7am before the influx of tourists not staying here (all fully booked) and it was just magical. Now its a little busier so we will walk one of the trails. Meanwhile some iPad photos from just now 10.30am


How beautiful.
Making me look forward to NZ which has lovely scenery so I am told.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

[quote=Bulldog
.
Carol, loved the picture of you, Mary, and Matthew. He is a fine looking young man and I think he has been given a talent that he can make a life with. There is always a silver lining. Did you get everything you needed for your socks. It not, will send some attachments.

~~~I did not find everything yet. I did order the sock kit with video...I figured I will need to repeat & repeat & repeat the instructions. If you have more info, it would be welcome! I need all the help I can get! Thanks!

:?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Some more of my sister's pictures. These are the 3 she's submitting for the next Wild Horses of Corolla calendar for 2017. She's having a giveaway of a free calendar on her blog to the random drawn one that guesses which one will be chosen for the calendar.
> If anyone is interested in following her blog, it's here (hope the link works):
> http://www.thesedaysofmine.com
> Junek


Hard choice- but I think the two stallions.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hard choice- but I think the two stallions.


I'm glad I'm not a judge. I can never select just one...I love them all!
I'll let you know if one of them is chosen. Of course, they could choose all three and I think that would be great!!
Junek


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday Shirley, many happy returns and may you be spoiled rotten today.

June- I say the first photo of the horse and the breaking surf. Of course all three are fabulous though.

Julie- You are such a talented lady. Knitting, painting, weaving. You are amazing. :thumbup: 

Betty- you are the sweetest. always remember everyone in your posts. That is why we(ktp) love you to the moon and back. <3

I am sure I have forgotten something or someone. My apologies.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Guess I should go and have breakfast and get ready to head out Bible Study.

The GPS system I ordered Saturday online has just arrived at 8 Tuesday morning. Somehow I don't think I can complain about that delivery time. Once I arrive home this afternoon another new toy to play around with. This will need more learning than the washing machine though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm glad I'm not a judge. I can never select just one...I love them all!
> I'll let you know if one of them is chosen. Of course, they could choose all three and I think that would be great!!
> Junek


No way could I pick- loved the first one as well, but the action she has caught in the second one is what tipped me to that one.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks for the suggestion Nicho, we may be able to drive that way. I will certainly pass your wishes on to Shirley - feel quite excited to be meeting her.


I am excited about meeting you too! I can hardly wait!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> It's not only men. Daughters too.


Oh, AMEN to the daughters, too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

When you can, come by sometime (or we can meet up) when you're ready to begin. I'm finishing the two pairs I have on the needles and will be starting some more soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the horse photos, June. I can't pick a favorite either. Time for me to get the calendar for 2015; I've had it on my calendar to do for some time now. I need to go out to her blog and review what other things she's posted there.

Pacer - love seeing the photos of Matthew and seeing his work go to a good home. I'll bet it was fun meeting up with Carol and her DH. You can tell Matthew that we've now seen pictures of him and feel like we already know him from the photos and his art work and will be right at home when we get to meet him in person at the KAP.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Happy Birthday Shirley! Happy belated to Lin and someone else that CRAFT has erased from my mind  so sorry!
> 
> Betty glad that you got to visit the LYS, such fun aren't they?!
> The one that I like to go to in Bloomington is closing  there is another one, however they dont carry much and are not near as friendly and helpful as Jen is. Maybe I will just have to make more trips to Chicago, shopping on-line just isnt the same.
> ...


~~~Do I sense a mini KAP in the making? A mini yarn crawl? :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Do I sense a mini KAP in the making? A mini yarn crawl? :thumbup: :thumbup:


Probably not till next year now. With the KAP and our new roof and hopefully new furnace, just depends on what's left after the roof, I will have to wait a while to spend money. Im not strong enough to walk in a yarn shop and not buy anything!!!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> What beautiful scenery. I love seeing these pictures. We're so flat here on the coast...no mountains or hills anywhere around!!
> junek


Just like us on Alderney or Guernsey, the most we have is cliffs, but they are no height at all compared to these Rockies.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Just had a big storm blow through, came from the north, the rain was so cold and the ground so warm there was stream coming up and vblowing around, looked like a scarey movie set. Could hardly see the garage or was coming down so hard even some hail and of course branches down all over the yard. 

Looking forward to the Emmys tonight need to get super and dishes done so I can sit and knit while I watch.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup:Happy birthday. Enjoy supper out.
> 
> June, love all your sisters photos, don't know how anyone could pick just one. I will certainly check out her blog when I get time.
> TNS, beautiful scenery, isn't the water a great color. Did you notice that north of the ice fields the water is sort of milky & white but south of there it is all a beautiful blue-green. I'm not sure why
> ...


We were told at the icefields glacier centre that the pale grey/beige/ white colour of the meltwater is due to the very fine particles of 'stone flour' which the movement of the ice makes from the rocks it's passing over. Maybe the blues and greens are due to the very finest ones getting carried further down into the lakes to the south. Does anyone know? (Haven't checked Mr Google as internet is rather patchy here)


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Not sure if you can see both dogs, little one on my lap b big one on my feet that's where they spent the storm lol don't like thunder lightening and all that noise of the wind hail and rain


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

You can just see the top of the cats face on the arm of the chair she didn't want to be left out


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Just had a big storm blow through, came from the north, the rain was so cold and the ground so warm there was stream coming up and vblowing around, looked like a scarey movie set. Could hardly see the garage or was coming down so hard even some hail and of course branches down all over the yard.
> 
> Looking forward to the Emmys tonight need to get super and dishes done so I can sit and knit while I watch.


Ooh, that storm sounds very atmospheric, scary too..... I see a film opening with you sitting comfortably knitting, storm builds up and your knitting grows and grows, then when the steam rises all around you the close up shows you knitting spiders webs and all sorts of scary creatures.........Oh well, I do have a slightly warped sense of humour :roll: :XD:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Count me in!!



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Do I sense a mini KAP in the making? A mini yarn crawl? :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, AMEN to the daughters, too.


My daughter's Dr. Prescribed an ant-depressant several years ago. It made all the difference in the world!!! For both of us!!!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We can still do the mini-KAP and shop/swap in each others stashes!



Pup lover said:


> Probably not till next year now. With the KAP and our new roof and hopefully new furnace, just depends on what's left after the roof, I will have to wait a while to spend money. Im not strong enough to walk in a yarn shop and not buy anything!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I had nothing but very wild storms when I was down in Springfield and now it's followed me all the way home. Really bad ones these last couple of days. The lightning and thunder were so close, the house shook.



Pup lover said:


> Just had a big storm blow through, came from the north, the rain was so cold and the ground so warm there was stream coming up and vblowing around, looked like a scarey movie set. Could hardly see the garage or was coming down so hard even some hail and of course branches down all over the yard.
> 
> Looking forward to the Emmys tonight need to get super and dishes done so I can sit and knit while I watch.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice lap and foot warmers!!



Pup lover said:


> Not sure if you can see both dogs, little one on my lap b big one on my feet that's where they spent the storm lol don't like thunder lightening and all that noise of the wind hail and rain


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Just had a big storm blow through, came from the north, the rain was so cold and the ground so warm there was stream coming up and vblowing around, looked like a scarey movie set. Could hardly see the garage or was coming down so hard even some hail and of course branches down all over the yard.
> 
> Looking forward to the Emmys tonight need to get super and dishes done so I can sit and knit while I watch.


I hope the storm cooled your temperature to a reasonable degree.
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Do I sense a mini KAP in the making? A mini yarn crawl? :thumbup: :thumbup:


I agree with Dawn. I love our mini KAP get togethers. Hopefully I will be able to get away for the next one. Can't wait to see everyone in October.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Not sure if you can see both dogs, little one on my lap b big one on my feet that's where they spent the storm lol don't like thunder lightening and all that noise of the wind hail and rain


The children feel safe with mommy near even if they're fur-babies!!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Pup lover said:


> You can just see the top of the cats face on the arm of the chair she didn't want to be left out


Poor babies-- mine don't like storms, either. Glad you are OK.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Poor babies-- mine don't like storms, either. Glad you are OK.


I've been trying to post two pix in the main forum/digest thingee and can't seem to get them posted. Thought I'd put them here and see if they'll post. They were talking about projects and I mentioned the little wearable dolls I make and questions were asked. Here are a couple pix.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

jknappva said:


> LOL, Julie!!! You're a day late and a dollar short as the saying goes. Sam has already joined us twice before you let us know!
> I don't understand why the Dr won't replace your hip. I know from experience that weight loss will NOT keep it from hurting. And I don't see how they could replace a hip joint laproscopically!! And building muscle tones only do so much. I know I'm no Dr but if you have bone rubbing against bone, those things won't relieve the pain. But then your hip pain might be from something different than mine was.
> 
> I agree completely. If it is a bone spur that is causing the problem, weight loss will in no way change the pain as it is still bone on bone rubbing. I am wondering if the real problem is not your weight, though all of us could stand to loose a few pounds I'm sure, but that the health care system has decided you are too old and not worth the money to repair your hip and let you live in comfort. Sorry to be so blunt, but that is how I see it. I'm thinking that the doctor has his hands tied as to how many operations he can do and get paid for, and, as are many doctors on health care specialty plans, they get paid for NOT doing anything, rather than taking care of problems. It seems to me that the removal of a bone spur is a first step in providing you comfort. But, that's speaking from my position in the medical community.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> I am wondering if the real problem is not your weight, though all of us could stand to loose a few pounds I'm sure, but that the health care system has decided you are too old and not worth the money to repair your hip and let you live in comfort. Sorry to be so blunt, but that is how I see it. I'm thinking that the doctor has his hands tied as to how many operations he can do and get paid for, and, as are many doctors on health care specialty plans, they get paid for NOT doing anything, rather than taking care of problems. It seems to me that the removal of a bone spur is a first step in providing you comfort. But, that's speaking from my position in the medical community.


While not familiar with the health system in NZ where Julie is, I can tell you that age is not the problem in KS as a friend who is 80 is probably going to be scheduled for a hip replacement. Her regular doctor recommended it and is sending her to a surgeon whom she will see Wed. I'll let you know.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Carol can't you call them and talk with them about it. Perhaps they can schedule you for a later duty if you tell them you already have vacation plans with reservations . I wouldn't chance not just showing up.


I did this several years ago when I was taking care of my mother and had a small child. After hearing my explanation, I was excused. DH once asked for a later time because of a critical work situation. That was granted too. So calling might be something to try.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments on my boys and the cowls I have made. I did change up the pattern to make for quicker knitting of the cowls. I love the designs and used that as my foundation for the fairisle class. 

I am not sure what Matthew will do with the yarn he dyes. I might have a future project assigned to me. One never knows with Matthew. Sometimes he does not say anything, but rather drops something into someone's lap and walks away. He wants to share a gift with someone and does not know what to say so a simple drop and go is sometimes done. We will probably discuss what to do with the yarn at some point. I am interested in seeing what color combination he comes up with. We might have to be more concerned with him and Purplefi trying to smuggle baby alpaca home with them! LOL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hard choice- but I think the two stallions.


Me too.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I've been trying to post two pix in the main forum/digest thingee and can't seem to get them posted. Thought I'd put them here and see if they'll post. They were talking about projects and I mentioned the little wearable dolls I make and questions were asked. Here are a couple pix.


These are wonderful---works of art. Thanks for posting!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

pacer said:


> I am interested in seeing what color combination he comes up with. We might have to be more concerned with him and Purplefi trying to smuggle baby alpaca home with them! LOL


Oh dear, what a picture this brings to mind :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

ChrisEl said:


> These are wonderful---works of art. Thanks for posting!


TY for the kind comments.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am not feeling up to replying to people, right now- things are a bit on top of me and I am feeling very weepy. I will go have a rest hopefully- there is a lot going on, but I don't feel like talking about things. sorry.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I wish the same for you too Shirley. 
Caren I extend my sympathies also. I'm sure it's a very hard time for you and the teens. Prayers going up for you.


Sandy said:


> Happy Birthday Shirley! Have a great day today.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Just know that we all love you Julie and I'm praying what ever is happening it will work out.(((Julie))) hugs from nittergma


Lurker 2 said:


> I am not feeling up to replying to people, right now- things are a bit on top of me and I am feeling very weepy. I will go have a rest hopefully- there is a lot going on, but I don't feel like talking about things. sorry.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not feeling up to replying to people, right now- things are a bit on top of me and I am feeling very weepy. I will go have a rest hopefully- there is a lot going on, but I don't feel like talking about things. sorry.


Stay strong, I feel for you. {{{{{{{{Big Hugs}}}}}}}}


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not feeling up to replying to people, right now- things are a bit on top of me and I am feeling very weepy. I will go have a rest hopefully- there is a lot going on, but I don't feel like talking about things. sorry.


Oh, babe, please get to feeling better fast-- we need you on here. Sometimes a good weep is just what fixes things.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Caren, my sympathy to you and the teens-- Sometimes we have trouble understanding how life happens.

The pictures have been wonderful-- the scenery, the handwork, the kids, all have been enjoyed.

Has Sorlena been on lately? I'm almost to the ribbing on the sweater bottom.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sending you gentle hugs.



Lurker 2 said:


> I am not feeling up to replying to people, right now- things are a bit on top of me and I am feeling very weepy. I will go have a rest hopefully- there is a lot going on, but I don't feel like talking about things. sorry.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Hugs to Julie and Caron. I hope you feel surrounded by all the love being sent to you both.

And a big birthday hug to Shirley. Wishing you all good things for your adventures in Vancouver in the next year.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> Ooh, that storm sounds very atmospheric, scary too..... I see a film opening with you sitting comfortably knitting, storm builds up and your knitting grows and grows, then when the steam rises all around you the close up shows you knitting spiders webs and all sorts of scary creatures.........Oh well, I do have a slightly warped sense of humour :roll: :XD:


And a healthy imagination!! :shock: :shock:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I've been trying to post two pix in the main forum/digest thingee and can't seem to get them posted. Thought I'd put them here and see if they'll post. They were talking about projects and I mentioned the little wearable dolls I make and questions were asked. Here are a couple pix.


Wow, these are lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Just had a big storm blow through, came from the north, the rain was so cold and the ground so warm there was stream coming up and vblowing around, looked like a scarey movie set. Could hardly see the garage or was coming down so hard even some hail and of course branches down all over the yard.
> 
> Looking forward to the Emmys tonight need to get super and dishes done so I can sit and knit while I watch.


We have just had a long Bank holiday weekend. Yesterday (Monday) it rained non stop all day. So many sporting and outdoor events thoroughly washed out. It's a long time since we've had a day like that - quite depressing but good for the garden and good for knitting, so not all bad.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> We might have to be more concerned with him and Purplefi trying to smuggle baby alpaca home with them! LOL


Matthew looks nice and strong so I am sure he will be able to lift and alpaca or two. :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I've been trying to post two pix in the main forum/digest thingee and can't seem to get them posted. Thought I'd put them here and see if they'll post. They were talking about projects and I mentioned the little wearable dolls I make and questions were asked. Here are a couple pix.


Very original and imaginative. I don't think I'd have the patience or dexterity to make something like that.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Matthew looks nice and strong so I am sure he will be able to lift and alpaca or two. :thumbup:


Bonjour Madame. You might have room in your suitcase to bring one back for me! A bientot. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny France, it poured with rain last night but now it is nice and bright.

Love all the photos of horses, Canadian scenary, dolls and pets.

Had a walk around the gardens of a chateau yesterday, some really lovely displays.

Going to have a lazy day today and finish knitting another baby top.

Sending healing and peaeful vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.

Photos from yesterday.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> Bonjour Madame. You might have room in your suitcase to bring one back for me! A bientot. xx


Bonjour, mais oui, il n'est pas un problem. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh jeepers! 40 pages.... I have been missing for a couple of days. Just not been up to anything.... issues with DD and huge attitude and laziness. Anyway I am ok and I guess things will work out eventually. 

I hope everyone is having a good week. Now to try and catch up a bit.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh jeepers! 40 pages.... I have been missing for a couple of days. Just not been up to anything.... issues with DD and huge attitude and laziness. Anyway I am ok and I guess things will work out eventually.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good week. Now to try and catch up a bit.


Sorry you're having a hard time. Hugs xx


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday Shirley.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pup lover said:


> Not sure if you can see both dogs, little one on my lap b big one on my feet that's where they spent the storm lol don't like thunder lightening and all that noise of the wind hail and rain


Mum's feet/lap is best with weather like that. Great photo.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not feeling up to replying to people, right now- things are a bit on top of me and I am feeling very weepy. I will go have a rest hopefully- there is a lot going on, but I don't feel like talking about things. sorry.


Prayers for you, Julie


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Purplefi, I love the photos. The coffee cup is very quirky and I love quirky


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Cashmeregma, thanks for passing on the news from Caren. Let her know that she & all of the teens and the rest of the family are in our hearts & prayers. It has been a rough year...time for fortune to shift!


Ditto from me too.... Hugs to Caren and the family.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> You can just see the top of the cats face on the arm of the chair she didn't want to be left out


I was working on my photo program and thought I might be able to lighten your picture - it worked. I hope you don'tmind me re- posting it! What lovely dogs. pure contentment.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh jeepers! 40 pages.... I have been missing for a couple of days. Just not been up to anything.... issues with DD and huge attitude and laziness. Anyway I am ok and I guess things will work out eventually.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good week. Now to try and catch up a bit.


You are in my thoughts. I wish I was able to give you a break my friend. I know it is difficult as sometimes it takes awhile for youngsters to grow up. How is that beautiful baby?
Take care and try not to get too tired.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I want to thank each and every one of you for the Birthday
wishes! You all warmed my heart. I received so many lovely pm's from the Knitting Tea Party and the forum (from people who took the workshops and became friends)!



I am going for coffee with the swimming group today which will be fun.
===============================
I had a lovely day yesterday. Things are moving along and it has gone really well. The weather is supposed to be lovely on the Island (Vancouver Island) so we are looking forward to it. This time next month we will be on the road headed west. The weather is much better than on into November it is my favorite trip (the one Nicho took) and we will miss Banff and my special place sitting on a bench on the Vermilion Lakes and looking at Mount Rundle. However, we will be able to explore the Island and best of all share it with Hayley - she is enjoying it very much from the sounds of things.

We love that drive and I wish you could all see the Canadian Rockies -- they are glorious in the autumn. Yesterday was a good day in the Rockies and Lin and Dave and their daughter will have been able to see all the peaks and hopefully see some Elk, and Bear and even some Big Horn Sheep. Pat and I will meet them 
tomorrow. I look forward to it.

In the autumn, the snow is on the peaks and the trees and shrubs are turning red down lower and the trees on the lower slopes are very beautiful. Some are bright yellow and deep gold. It is wonderful.

I am posting a picture of Mt. Rundle from the spot we have lunch. I have posted one of my Mt. Rundles before.

The second picture is Castle Mountain. You all might be interested in the story about this beautiful mountain which is on the Trans Canada Highway north of Banff before you turn west. We will pass it. After the 2nd World War the Canadian Government honored General Eisenhower by re naming Castle mountain after him for his leadership in the war.

There was a bit of a hue and cry as Castle mountains is a 
favorite of all of us up here, and was named many many years ago. It sits alone and looks just like a huge castle. Another one of my favorites. A few years later (not sure when) they renamed it Castle Mountain and named another beautiful mountain (I don't have a picture of it) after Eisenhower. When we went on holidays to the west coast we always knew we were getting close to home when we saw that beautiful mountain ahead of us on the way to Banff and Calgary.

*The Last picture is for Lin*-after you see these mountains you will soon leave the Canadian Rockies behind you and will be into the foothils and the city where I was born and spent my childhood and the past 30 years.. You will pass the "Three Sisters" on the right at Canmore. The three pictures shown here have been part of my life since I was 5 although we left on and off over those years, they are my favorite scenes in the whole world. I wanted to share them with you all.

If you are interested I posted a topic after I joined KP which showed the Canadian Rockies. You are welcome to visit it. I know some of you have seen it Daralene and June and others I believe. Enjoy!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-81485-1.html


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Ooh, that storm sounds very atmospheric, scary too..... I see a film opening with you sitting comfortably knitting, storm builds up and your knitting grows and grows, then when the steam rises all around you the close up shows you knitting spiders webs and all sorts of scary creatures.........Oh well, I do have a slightly warped sense of humour :roll: :XD:


One slight problem- could she knit with all those animals hanging on for dear life?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My daughter's Dr. Prescribed an ant-depressant several years ago. It made all the difference in the world!!! For both of us!!!
> Junek


Unfortunatelly its not working too well right now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I've been trying to post two pix in the main forum/digest thingee and can't seem to get them posted. Thought I'd put them here and see if they'll post. They were talking about projects and I mentioned the little wearable dolls I make and questions were asked. Here are a couple pix.


The animals especially are lovely, not so keen on the dolls personally but I know they are very popular.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, Julie!!! You're a day late and a dollar short as the saying goes. Sam has already joined us twice before you let us know!
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

I am posting a picture of Mt. Rundle from the spot we have lunch. I have posted one of my Mt. Rundles before.

The second picture is Castle Mountain. You all might be interested in the story about this beautiful mountain which is on the Trans Canada Highway north of Banff before you turn west. We will pass it. After the 2nd World War the Canadian Government honored General Eisenhower by re naming Castle mountain after him for his leadership in the war.

There was a bit of a hue and cry as Castle mountains is a 
favorite of all of us up here, and was named many many years ago. It sits alone and looks just like a huge castle. Another one of my favorites. A few years later (not sure when) they renamed it Castle Mountain and named another beautiful mountain (I don't have a picture of it) after Eisenhower. When we went on holidays to the west coast we always knew we were getting close to home when we saw that beautiful mountain ahead of us on the way to Banff and Calgary.

The Last picture is for Lin-after you see these mountains you will soon leave the Canadian Rockies behind you and will be into the foothils and the city where I was born and spent my childhood and the past 30 years.. You will pass the "Three Sisters" on the right at Canmore. The three pictures shown here have been part of my life since I was 5 although we left on and off over those years, they are my favorite scenes in the whole world. I wanted to share them with you all.[/quote]

Beautiful pictures Shirley, makes me wish I was driving along that highway. It will certainly be a wrench to leave all that beautiful scenery when you move but you are moving for all the right reasons and I believe Vancouver island is beautiful too, just different. Enjoy your meeting with Lin and her family.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Stunning photos *Shirley*. I really enjoyed the trip. Thank you for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Oh dear, what a picture this brings to mind :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


At least he won't need to smuggle them onto a plane!


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I've been trying to post two pix in the main forum/digest thingee and can't seem to get them posted. Thought I'd put them here and see if they'll post. They were talking about projects and I mentioned the little wearable dolls I make and questions were asked. Here are a couple pix.


Wow!!! Thank you for sharing the pictures!!  Can't think why you couldn't post them in the other thread, either!

I can definitely see why you call them "art" - they really are fantastic! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

And I love the kitties, especially  :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Reading backwards.... page 25.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

With all you've both been through, I wonder if post partum could be making it's presence known?.. hope things turn around soon.



sugarsugar said:


> Oh jeepers! 40 pages.... I have been missing for a couple of days. Just not been up to anything.... issues with DD and huge attitude and laziness. Anyway I am ok and I guess things will work out eventually.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good week. Now to try and catch up a bit.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I've been trying to post two pix in the main forum/digest thingee and can't seem to get them posted. Thought I'd put them here and see if they'll post. They were talking about projects and I mentioned the little wearable dolls I make and questions were asked. Here are a couple pix.


Those are fabulous!!! Thank you for sharing. We have so many talented sisters and bros at the KTP. I'm sure they sell out at the shows. Will you tell how you make them? They're adorable.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> While not familiar with the health system in NZ where Julie is, I can tell you that age is not the problem in KS as a friend who is 80 is probably going to be scheduled for a hip replacement. Her regular doctor recommended it and is sending her to a surgeon whom she will see Wed. I'll let you know.


I had a neighbor several years ago that had a knee replacement at age 96 yrs. But in NZ, things may be different. The Dr was afraid to put her under general anesthesia at her age, so they did a local. The surgery was a success but she still had pain because it got infected while she was in rehab!!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh jeepers! 40 pages.... I have been missing for a couple of days. Just not been up to anything.... issues with DD and huge attitude and laziness. Anyway I am ok and I guess things will work out eventually.
> .


Ah, daughters-- love 'em but can be a handful. Hope your cold is better and you get back into the swing of things. Hugs your way (also prayers).


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> I was working on my photo program and thought I might be able to lighten your picture - it worked. I hope you don'tmind me re- posting it! What lovely dogs. pure contentment.


Designer, how neat! And we can even see the cat in the upper corner! No place like Mum!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not feeling up to replying to people, right now- things are a bit on top of me and I am feeling very weepy. I will go have a rest hopefully- there is a lot going on, but I don't feel like talking about things. sorry.


Hope things will look brighter after a rest.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Matthew looks nice and strong so I am sure he will be able to lift and alpaca or two. :thumbup:


Now to find a way to hide them in luggage!!
LOL!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France, it poured with rain last night but now it is nice and bright.
> 
> Love all the photos of horses, Canadian scenary, dolls and pets.
> 
> ...


So lovely!! It's wonderful to share in everyone's travels from my recliner...as that's the only way I travel these days!!
What a wonderful time you're having! So considerate of the rain to only fall at night to make everything bright for the following day.

Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh jeepers! 40 pages.... I have been missing for a couple of days. Just not been up to anything.... issues with DD and huge attitude and laziness. Anyway I am ok and I guess things will work out eventually.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good week. Now to try and catch up a bit.


Hope things improve!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

My dear Shirley, I'm so glad you have these wonderful pictures of these special places to remind you of many happy years.
I'm so looking forward to sharing your "island" adventure through your pictures in the days following your move.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Unfortunatelly its not working too well right now.


Her first prescription stopped being effective and the Dr had to prescribe a different one. This seems to be THE one.
Hope things soon look brighter!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RoxyCatlady said:


> Wow!!! Thank you for sharing the pictures!!  Can't think why you couldn't post them in the other thread, either!
> 
> I can definitely see why you call them "art" - they really are fantastic! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> And I love the kitties, especially  :thumbup:


Love your avatar name!! We're a cat loving family in my household.
Glad you joined us and hope you'll come back often. We're here all week.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> This is not the first time though she has been given this advice and this was from a doctor she trusts so it needs to be considered. The surgeon said a similar thing. But the other thing is that if she loses some weight and strengthens the leg (assuming it works) then the surgery will be more likely to be uneventful and successful. If I remember rightly the surgeon didn't say she wouldn't have surgery but that it wasn't needed yet. If the new medication doesn't work they would reconsider I would imagine. And there is no way Julie wants it done yet- she has a trip to Aussie and then a couple of overseas visitors between now and November!


Too right! as we say down here- you have hit the nail on the head darowill! Just a bit much going on within the family politics- and I really need not rehearse that here.
Otherwise my apologies for snapping at June- I think it is another instance of how wide the gulf between English and American can be.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Happy, Happy Birthday to you Shirley.  May you have many more adventures!*


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Happy, Happy Birthday to you Shirley. May you have many more adventures!*


Will add my birthday wishes too
x


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

these are gorgeous. The water is such a beautiful blue and the trees look majestic. Would love to see this area in person.



TNS said:


> This morning at Moraine lake is perfect, bright but not too hot, frost overnight. DH and I went for a stroll about 7am before the influx of tourists not staying here (all fully booked) and it was just magical. Now its a little busier so we will walk one of the trails. Meanwhile some iPad photos from just now 10.30am


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Too right! as we say down here- you have hit the nail on the head darowill! Just a bit much going on within the family politics- and I really need not rehearse that here.
> Otherwise my apologies for snapping at June- I think it is another instance of how wide the gulf between English and American can be.


Julie I hope that you are feeling much better after your rest and that all other issues improve xx((((( hugs))))))))))


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Such wonderful pictures. I'd hat to exclude any of them from the calendar! She should consider making book of all her photos. I bet they would sell!


jknappva said:


> Some more of my sister's pictures. These are the 3 she's submitting for the next Wild Horses of Corolla calendar for 2017. She's having a giveaway of a free calendar on her blog to the random drawn one that guesses which one will be chosen for the calendar.
> If anyone is interested in following her blog, it's here (hope the link works):
> http://www.thesedaysofmine.com
> Junek


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Its chilly here today and the cold seems to be playing havoc with my finger, decidedly blue today and painful for knitting.
lots of lovely photos to gaze at and enjoy.healing thoughts and hugs for all


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Happy, Happy Birthday to you Shirley. May you have many more adventures!*


I am adding my best wishes as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Too right! as we say down here- you have hit the nail on the head darowill! Just a bit much going on within the family politics- and I really need not rehearse that here.
> Otherwise my apologies for snapping at June- I think it is another instance of how wide the gulf between English and American can be.


I've done the same thing- taken something wrong. It is hard to get across when you are joking, tongue in cheek etc with the written word. And then different cultures as well don't make it easier. And being stressed on top of it means you are more likely to see something in a negative light that normallt you would realise the way it was meant.

Well I tolf Sugar Sugar quite a while ago that I was going to bed- but didn't make it. Been booking my last nights for the Goulburn trip and looking at some in NZ as well. But first need to work out whereabouts we want to go and how long in different places before I can actually book. 
Will head to bed now (hope I make it this time!).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm right there with you Dawn on walking into a yarns store & buying...LOL. By the way sorry the DH has been in a funk; job related? If so, I know he just started this one but is he looking for somewhere else maybe? I remember you saying something about always being around the most depressing cases or something like that. My DH used to be a paramedic/EMT and left that because it was more gruesome than the everyday emergency type situations. Just got too much. Sending your household uplifting spirits that will brighten everyone's outlook.


Pup lover said:


> Probably not till next year now. With the KAP and our new roof and hopefully new furnace, just depends on what's left after the roof, I will have to wait a while to spend money. Im not strong enough to walk in a yarn shop and not buy anything!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poor babies were scared.


Pup lover said:


> Not sure if you can see both dogs, little one on my lap b big one on my feet that's where they spent the storm lol don't like thunder lightening and all that noise of the wind hail and rain


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

June, re: the dolls;I love them too! I've been watching some other websites where they make them out of clay and they're baked. I'm so intrigued by them.



jknappva said:


> Those are fabulous!!! Thank you for sharing. We have so many talented sisters and bros at the KTP. I'm sure they sell out at the shows. Will you tell how you make them? They're adorable.
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Rookie how is the GS's toe? Was it checked?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are too cute!!! Do you sell them? Wanna bring some to the KAP? I really loved the one for the poem (could see it the best) Also, does the car caddy open up or what....interested in it too.


Kansas g-ma said:


> I've been trying to post two pix in the main forum/digest thingee and can't seem to get them posted. Thought I'd put them here and see if they'll post. They were talking about projects and I mentioned the little wearable dolls I make and questions were asked. Here are a couple pix.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Julie: We all have days that are weepy. Constant pain brings you down, interferes with your rest and you were last week trying to get ready for guests. I am reminded of the song from Annie. The sun will come out tomorrow. Best wishes for blessings from above and for that sun tomorrow to cheer your heart. Too many problems, too much pain, so much time when you are so alone, pain medicine. It all overwhelms at time. Tomorrow, tomorrow, tomorrow as the song goes. Marlark


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are just as likely speaking true but isn't that horrible!!! I hope this doctor is just first taking the least invasive approach but will move forward if needed.


flyty1n said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, Julie!!! You're a day late and a dollar short as the saying goes. Sam has already joined us twice before you let us know!
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for asking....he's fine.

DD decided not to take him in. He spent the rest of Sunday and yesterday with his 2nd & 3rd toes taped together (buddy system) and was walking pretty well on his foot (his new Spiderman shoes for kindergarten may helped). He's fine as of today with no swelling or bruising so probably just jammed toes.



Gweniepooh said:


> Rookie how is the GS's toe? Was it checked?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No need to smuggle baby alpaca home....just carry them around your neck and when questioned say they are scarves in process....LOL


TNS said:


> Oh dear, what a picture this brings to mind :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello RoxyCatlady! Don't think I've seen you here before and WELCOME! Also room for newbies so just make yourself at home.


RoxyCatlady said:


> Wow!!! Thank you for sharing the pictures!!  Can't think why you couldn't post them in the other thread, either!
> 
> I can definitely see why you call them "art" - they really are fantastic! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> And I love the kitties, especially  :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice to see you around Silverowl. Hope life is treating you well.


Silverowl said:


> I am adding my best wishes as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Headed to the embroidery machine but will be here too following along....


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello RoxyCatlady! Don't think I've seen you here before and WELCOME! Also room for newbies so just make yourself at home.


I'm not a newbie - I generally stay on the main board though. I only came here because someone was unable to post a picture in another thread on the main board. Only checking in to see if she got my response, so she knows I've seen her pictures now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Julie I hope that you are feeling much better after your rest and that all other issues improve xx((((( hugs))))))))))


Thanks Agnes! Sleep always helps- and I have at least lately got through to some decent rest- I know because I lose track of the time! I intend to be quite open with Lamatia about what Lupe has been up to. I am going to let her read the texts that have been sent over time. Must put the old mobile on the charger- the battery flattens very quickly.
How is your knitting coming along- and how is Colin?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Greenie, love your humor.
Bought a new exercise Capri and top at REI. NEW bra at Nordies and eyebrow powder and brush at Sophora. However. I'm not a shopper ordinarily. But felt like rewarding myself for jogging outdoors three times a week and half hour of waterproofing daily. And I only shop in these high price stores once a year when I come here with Betty.
That is a lie. I do shop REI more often. But I hike, walk and do Zuma and they have really nice shoes.
Home to desert today. It has been a lovely trip.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My mistake....hope I didn't offend you.  And if if not a newbie Welcome to the KTP portion.


RoxyCatlady said:


> I'm not a newbie - I generally stay on the main board though. I only came here because someone was unable to post a picture in another thread on the main board. Only checking in to see if she got my response, so she knows I've seen her pictures now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've done the same thing- taken something wrong. It is hard to get across when you are joking, tongue in cheek etc with the written word. And then different cultures as well don't make it easier. And being stressed on top of it means you are more likely to see something in a negative light that normallt you would realise the way it was meant.
> 
> Well I tolf Sugar Sugar quite a while ago that I was going to bed- but didn't make it. Been booking my last nights for the Goulburn trip and looking at some in NZ as well. But first need to work out whereabouts we want to go and how long in different places before I can actually book.
> Will head to bed now (hope I make it this time!).


 :thumbup: Looks like you did make it! Hope things are on the up, on your homefront too!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Not sure if you can see both dogs, little one on my lap b big one on my feet that's where they spent the storm lol don't like thunder lightening and all that noise of the wind hail and rain


~~~So nice of them to comfort you during the storm! :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

TNS said:


> Ooh, that storm sounds very atmospheric, scary too..... I see a film opening with you sitting comfortably knitting, storm builds up and your knitting grows and grows, then when the steam rises all around you the close up shows you knitting spiders webs and all sorts of scary creatures.........Oh well, I do have a slightly warped sense of humour :roll: :XD:


~~~wow....where does this go from here? Quite a scene you have set! :hunf:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We can still do the mini-KAP and shop/swap in each others stashes!


~~~That's an idea....plus, we never did finish a sock. I am gathering materials and strength & courage to try socks. Not quite there yet, but building......


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> I agree with Dawn. I love our mini KAP get togethers. Hopefully I will be able to get away for the next one. Can't wait to see everyone in October.


~~~Maybe we should start with your schedule and work around that?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Its chilly here today and the cold seems to be playing havoc with my finger, decidedly blue today and painful for knitting.
> lots of lovely photos to gaze at and enjoy.healing thoughts and hugs for all


I can sympathize with your achy finger. I hope it soon is better. It's a real trial when pain keeps us from doing the things we love!
Junek


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I've been trying to post two pix in the main forum/digest thingee and can't seem to get them posted. Thought I'd put them here and see if they'll post. They were talking about projects and I mentioned the little wearable dolls I make and questions were asked. Here are a couple pix.


~~~Glad you figured out how to post the pics! Those are adorable!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the compliments on my boys and the cowls I have made. I did change up the pattern to make for quicker knitting of the cowls. I love the designs and used that as my foundation for the fairisle class.
> 
> I am not sure what Matthew will do with the yarn he dyes. I might have a future project assigned to me. One never knows with Matthew. Sometimes he does not say anything, but rather drops something into someone's lap and walks away. He wants to share a gift with someone and does not know what to say so a simple drop and go is sometimes done. We will probably discuss what to do with the yarn at some point. I am interested in seeing what color combination he comes up with. We might have to be more concerned with him and Purplefi trying to smuggle baby alpaca home with them! LOL


~~~Maybe Martin should add an alpaca field to his farm search! :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not feeling up to replying to people, right now- things are a bit on top of me and I am feeling very weepy. I will go have a rest hopefully- there is a lot going on, but I don't feel like talking about things. sorry.


~~~Take care....wrap yourself in hugs while you rest!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Matthew looks nice and strong so I am sure he will be able to lift and alpaca or two. :thumbup:


~~~Let's hope the alpaca is not one of his "drop & go" gifts! :lol: I do remember that Pacer mentioned he can lift things very easily.... :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh jeepers! 40 pages.... I have been missing for a couple of days. Just not been up to anything.... issues with DD and huge attitude and laziness. Anyway I am ok and I guess things will work out eventually.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good week. Now to try and catch up a bit.


~~~Sorry to hear there are issues....hope things settle down soon. How is the baby? I haven't been able to keep up these past few weeks....did I miss pictures?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Take care....wrap yourself in hugs while you rest!


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France, it poured with rain last night but now it is nice and bright.
> 
> Had a walk around the gardens of a chateau yesterday, some really lovely displays.
> 
> Photos from yesterday.....


~~~Gorgeous chateau photo...imagine the heating bill!
LOVE the giant tea cup...I was wanting one for the KAP. Thought it would be a cute serving "bowl"...or something like that. :-D


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France
> 
> Had a walk around the gardens of a chateau yesterday, some really lovely displays.
> 
> Photos from yesterday.....


~~~~Ahhhh...I think I see the mirror now. Had to study that a bit....clever!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Shirley, great pictures, at least you are moving to an equally beautiful area with mountains around. I'm sure you will be sending all kinds of great pictures as you roam around your new area. 

Julie, sounds like you are feeling a little better today, glad you had a good rest.
Kansas g-ma, cute little pins but I'll bet they are lots of work to make.

Purple, great pictures from France. As someone else said, armchair travel is so great.

Sugar, hope issues with your daughter resolve & things get ether soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, great pictures, at least you are moving to an equally beautiful area with mountains around. I'm sure you will be sending all kinds of great pictures as you roam around your new area.
> 
> Julie, sounds like you are feeling a little better today, glad you had a good rest.
> Kansas g-ma, cute little pins but I'll bet they are lots of work to make.


I am still weary Bonnie- but I will do the Visa for Australia today and one other important errand- and I am learning how to walk so I don't exacerbate the hip pain!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> I am adding my best wishes as well.


~~~Me, too! Me, too! Wishes for the happiest of birthdays...as you set off on a new adventure. I've heard Vancouver is lovely. I used to watch a live eagle cam on Vancouver Island....until they shut it down. Was sorry to see it go...we had developed a group similar to the KTP family...chatting back & forth about this N that.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

TNS wrote:
Oh dear, what a picture this brings to mind



Gweniepooh said:


> No need to smuggle baby alpaca home....just carry them around your neck and when questioned say they are scarves in process....LOL


~~~Now THAT is a picture in the mind! :XD: :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Couldn't you just knit a bowl then make a handle out of a large icord? That might work....


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Gorgeous chateau photo...imagine the heating bill!
> LOVE the giant tea cup...I was wanting one for the KAP. Thought it would be a cute serving "bowl"...or something like that. :-D


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

TNS said:


> Ooh, that storm sounds very atmospheric, scary too..... I see a film opening with you sitting comfortably knitting, storm builds up and your knitting grows and grows, then when the steam rises all around you the close up shows you knitting spiders webs and all sorts of scary creatures.........Oh well, I do have a slightly warped sense of humour :roll: :XD:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> We can still do the mini-KAP and shop/swap in each others stashes!


lol that I can definitely do!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I hope the storm cooled your temperature to a reasonable degree.
> Junek


It did take the temps down just not the humidity. Today is not as bad though they are calling for more severe storms I think mostly in between Rookie and myself. (South of I80 but not this far South about 30 miles North of us)


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I've been trying to post two pix in the main forum/digest thingee and can't seem to get them posted. Thought I'd put them here and see if they'll post. They were talking about projects and I mentioned the little wearable dolls I make and questions were asked. Here are a couple pix.


Very nice work, are the cat and dog wood carved?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France, it poured with rain last night but now it is nice and bright.
> 
> Love all the photos of horses, Canadian scenary, dolls and pets.
> 
> ...


Lovely pictures as always! Like the mirror idea to make things seem larger. The castle and cup are impressive.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We're getting them....most of yesterday and then again this morning...it's sunny right now (very humid) but there are more storms on their way. Then very hot (over 90F) the rest of the week.



Pup lover said:


> It did take the temps down just not the humidity. Today is not as bad though they are calling for more severe storms I think mostly in between Rookie and myself. (South of I80 but not this far South about 30 miles North of us)


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Julie hugs to you and prayers for an easing of your worries. 

SugarSugar, attitudes of our children are wonderful at times aren't they? Hang in there we got your back!

Shirley don't mind at all! Much easier to see, it was hard to try and take the picture with the Kindle upside down so I couldnt hardly see what I was taking a picture of and not move so that they didnt move before I got the picture. lol

Jknappva and Darowil, I wish that DH would talk to the Dr. and try something at least temporarily. He has not been this bad for a long time now (not since his youngest passed, which was very understandable) but I think even temporarily it would help him get through this rough patch. Hoping that our weekend away this weekend will do him some real good, if not I will be talking to him seriously about all this next week. 

Shirley prayers for a safe and uneventful move. Can't wait to see your new pictures from your new home!

We are getting storms here also today Rookie, just not as intense as last nights, thank goodness! No hail and you can at least still see more than a foot in front of your face. Time for lunch! Back later


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> A coffee loving dog!!! Gotta love her!
> Has your son found a job?
> Hope so, then there's no excuse for him not staying there.
> Junek


 She's a pistol for sure. lol. She's passed out beside me on her back right now, just clicked a picture for you, I'll download and post. She was standing on Buster this morning, he was laying there and she was standing on his back up by his shoulders looking at me like "I'm queen of the hill", poor Buster. lol
He talked to workforce, just needs to print out his resume and fill out a couple applications, and he picked up an app at the lumber yard, when he and Marla ran over there to get some electrical wire, and then the neighbor across the street contracted him to help her build out her front porch, so things are moving along. He was also over this morning helping that same neighbor at our next door neighbors who lost her foot, getting ideas for fixing the stair railing from the driveway to the porch as it needs stabilized better. 
Meanwhile, David is on the phone, going on 2 hours giving me a running commentary on the traffic and stuff he's encountering. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~It was great to meet with Pacer and her sons! I am over the moon about the drawing Matthew did of my friend's dogs. Meeting the Artist and talking about the drawing was good fun! He is a fine young man and it was good to meet the heart & hands behind the drawing. When I asked him how long it took to do the drawing, he said it really took him a long time. I believed it...it has fabulous detail!. When I asked what was a long time.....he said, "About a week." I almost fell off my chair....a week? That seems pretty speedy to me. The detail and precision of the drawing is wonderful. Mary looks quite proud in the photo....as well she should! Matthew has great promise for a successful career in drawing. It's always fortunate to find something that you love (which he obviously does!) that can also be a career.
> 
> It was a very nice lunch, saw some of Pacer's recent knitting projects (where does she find the time???) and I got a preview of the color workshop for KAP. I'm VERY excited about that, too! If you are taking that one, you are in for a treat! I also saw some of Matthew's more recent cards, too. Each one is better than the last! :thumbup: Good stuff!


Fantastic meet up. :thumbup: Wonderful that you all had a great time, Matthew is indeed very detail oriented in his drawing, they have so much personality and emotion in them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Coals to Newcastle- it is Shirley's Birthday today! (Designer1234)
> Happy Birthday Shirley!


Happy Late Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RoxyCatlady said:


> I'm not a newbie - I generally stay on the main board though. I only came here because someone was unable to post a picture in another thread on the main board. Only checking in to see if she got my response, so she knows I've seen her pictures now.


Well, welcome to the Tea Party, hope that you pop now and again to visit with us. :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Brilliant! I love the sound of every recipe you posted but I'd better not sample all of the Scottish ones at the same time - hic!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Great pic Purplefi-GS driving the boat?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France, it poured with rain last night but now it is nice and bright.
> 
> Love all the photos of horses, Canadian scenary, dolls and pets.
> 
> ...


Love the giant coffee cup, the other pics are lovely too though.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi London Girl! How are you today? It's nice seeing you; your avatar is lovely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh jeepers! 40 pages.... I have been missing for a couple of days. Just not been up to anything.... issues with DD and huge attitude and laziness. Anyway I am ok and I guess things will work out eventually.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good week. Now to try and catch up a bit.


Hope that all settles down soon, it's hard when they have a bit of attitude going on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Julie hugs to you and prayers for an easing of your worries.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: SO,INDEED d0 I hope things will ease.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not feeling up to replying to people, right now- things are a bit on top of me and I am feeling very weepy. I will go have a rest hopefully- there is a lot going on, but I don't feel like talking about things. sorry.


{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
Julie hope that you are feeling better today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Not sure if you can see both dogs, little one on my lap b big one on my feet that's where they spent the storm lol don't like thunder lightening and all that noise of the wind hail and rain


Awe, they need mom in a storm, all our kids do, no matter what type of storm it is.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I've been trying to post two pix in the main forum/digest thingee and can't seem to get them posted. Thought I'd put them here and see if they'll post. They were talking about projects and I mentioned the little wearable dolls I make and questions were asked. Here are a couple pix.


Those are fantastic!!! :thumbup: Glad that you shared them with us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
> Julie hope that you are feeling better today.


Each new dawn, brings fresh hope for a better day than the one before.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> You have no idea how much I needed that laugh-- oh, the picture you conjured. One of my daughter's beagles climbed a little corner bookshelf to get to a plate of chocolate chip cookies once.


LOL! They do manage to get to what they want don't they. 
I was sure she was going to fall between the couch and table but she didn't. lol. She's laying here waiving her little legs at you all.  While chewing on my fingers if I give them to here, she keeps drifting to sleep though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Each new dawn, brings fresh hope for a better day than the one before.


AMEN!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm caught up on all 16 pages you all managed to accumalate since yesterday morning so I'm going to get off my duff and go do the dishes and a few other things. 
Hope everyone has a wonderful day. 
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


London Girl,
Are you getting excited for your trip?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Julie hugs to you and prayers for an easing of your worries.
> 
> SugarSugar, attitudes of our children are wonderful at times aren't they? Hang in there we got your back!
> 
> ...


Hope the away weekend will ease your DH's depression. It affects everyone!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She's a pistol for sure. lol. She's passed out beside me on her back right now, just clicked a picture for you, I'll download and post. She was standing on Buster this morning, he was laying there and she was standing on his back up by his shoulders looking at me like "I'm queen of the hill", poor Buster. lol
> He talked to workforce, just needs to print out his resume and fill out a couple applications, and he picked up an app at the lumber yard, when he and Marla ran over there to get some electrical wire, and then the neighbor across the street contracted him to help her build out her front porch, so things are moving along. He was also over this morning helping that same neighbor at our next door neighbors who lost her foot, getting ideas for fixing the stair railing from the driveway to the porch as it needs stabilized better.
> Meanwhile, David is on the phone, going on 2 hours giving me a running commentary on the traffic and stuff he's encountering. lol


Sounds like your son has some promising leads. How great that he's helping your neighbor. I know it means a lot to her!
At least talking with you keeps David from being lonely on the road.
Gotta love our fur-babies!!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those are too cute!!! Do you sell them? Wanna bring some to the KAP? I really loved the one for the poem (could see it the best) Also, does the car caddy open up or what....interested in it too.


Sure, I'll bring a few things. Car caddy has a couple pockets on the front, hangs over passenger side but can be flipped to the back and hold GK's coloring book/crayons. I also make walker caddies.

TY to all who have commented on the dolls-- and I do understand they are not everyone's cup of tea. Takes a certain amount of chutzpah to wear the things!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

RoxyCatlady said:


> I'm not a newbie - I generally stay on the main board though. I only came here because someone was unable to post a picture in another thread on the main board. Only checking in to see if she got my response, so she knows I've seen her pictures now.


Oh, yes, got it and appreciate it muchly. Come back anytime-- we have lots of other pix all the time and several of us on here love cats, too.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~wow....where does this go from here? Quite a scene you have set! :hunf:


Yeah, where is the second installment?? You should do a scary book-- maybe one for kids-- they would love this stuff (as did this old woman!)


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Pup lover said:


> Very nice work, are the cat and dog wood carved?


No, polymer clay that is oven-baked so it is much like ceramics but usually doesn't break as easily. I had to give up my clay work, too much trouble with hands after doing it last August when I taught a class for our doll club.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.frommysweetheart.com/peach-raspberry-cake/

This is baking in the oven and smells wonderful. I had some few blueberries also so threw them in with the peaches and raspberries. I think I make need to get some ice cream or whipped cream to have with this after dinner.

I think the storms have finally passed through the area. Some pretty strong winds this time and such a downpour and sky so dark that you can't see across the street. The grass is very green, but the garden is water-logged and nothing is doing very well.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Couldn't you just knit a bowl then make a handle out of a large icord? That might work....


~~~That is an idea.....thanks


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Julie hugs to you and prayers for an easing of your worries.
> 
> SugarSugar, attitudes of our children are wonderful at times aren't they? Hang in there we got your back!
> 
> ...


~~~PupLover....you & DH are wrapped in easing vibes & hopeful prayers. Good wishes for a healing weekend.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Dearest Julie, I pray you feel better after getting some rest. I know you have a lot to bear on your on. Just remember it is dark before the dawn and Joy does come in the morning. June is one of the sweetest spirited women I kthenow and I know she love you dearly. She would never intentionally hurt you.
Dawn, I will be praying the weekend getaway will be good for David and that you can have some good talks. I have been through this with Jim and it is so stressful on the wife. I worked in a nursing home to get the money to go intio training. I can tell you it was an eye opener and very depressing. I could never work in one full time.
Shirley, your pictures are awesome. I know you are excited about your new adventure. I pray you will have an easy transition. I just know you are gonna love it.
Cathy, I am so sorry you are having DD problems. I am praying it is all gonna work out. You are another sweet soul bearing a lot on her shoulders.
Carol, we have a Volley Ball game tonight so have to be there for our granddaughter but will send you some attachments. If I can make a sock, you can. Remember, a small crochet hoot and life lines are your best friends. I used the 12 circular. I sometimes use the 9 for small socks but most of the socks I make are for large feet..
Melody, you are a sweetheart.
Linda (Spider), I pray life is treating you good and you are taking some you time,
Kansas-g-ma, the dolls are adorable. Sure they will be a hit at KAP.
I am so excited for you all! It will soon be here.
I DID enjoy the LYS. First real one I have ever been in. They are expensive (for me) bit oh what a joy to feel all that wonderful yarn. She had Lorna Laces, Lang Jowill, Austerman, Crystal Palace, Plymouth, Cascade, Ooal just to name a few. Needles and notions and some books that I saw. I was just in there a few minutes, so sure there is tons more. I am going back again alone so I can sit and knit with the ladies.. When the girls as what I want for Christmas, I am gonna say money, so I can buy some more good yarns. My pants are on fire to go back!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~I always feel a grand sense of accomplishment when I catch up! Even if it is for only a few moments! 

Today is very muggy...NO wind, high humidity, the lake is like glass, and PupLover, & Rookie keep talking about the storms....that I KNOW are on the way east to Ohio. We get Chicago's weather about 24 hours later..fun & games comin'! 

Luckily, there was an "empty" fan...so I could plop myself right in front of it, and knit. I did get some things done, but the humidity makes it hard for the yarn to slip through my fingers. Even the birds are quiet..a few hummingbirds showed up, very few gulls, no eagles, no herons, a couple of cardinals. Just no action today.

My DH FINALLY started on my request for a new spice rack in the pantry (about 4 years of requesting), but has abandoned it...too hot! pfui. I hope the temps drop the rest of the week.

I find it hard to believe that Labor Day is just around the corner! I'm not ready for winter...I'm just getting keyed into summer. oh well....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi London Girl! How are you today? It's nice seeing you; your avatar is lovely.


Hi Gwen! I'm good thank you, even though the weather here is very wet today!!! Glad you like my avatar, my DD took the photo at my birthday lunch a couple of weeks ago. She and I are heading for London tomorrow for my belated birthday treat!! We are going to the Victoria & Albert Museum where we are booked to visit the historical wedding dress exhibition (If they let me take pictures, I will post some!) and then somewhere mysterious but posh for afternoon tea!!! Really hope the weather improves for that, wellies will not look good with my posh frock!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> London Girl,
> Are you getting excited for your trip?


Yes, I certainly am, only 5 weeks before we 'take off'!!! I think PurpleFi is fully packed but all I have done is buy a suitcase! :roll: So looking forward to meeting as many of you gals and guys as possible!!!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry for all the misspelling. Was in a hurry and didn't proof read. Hope you can make out what I meant.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the beautiful pictures, both of nature and fantastic garden produce. Wishing Shirley a happy birthday and safety in her move.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome to Roxycatlady, I hope you will continue to join in. If Sam were here he would tell you that we love new voices!

Nice to see you again Silverowl and I hope you'll manage to pop in often too.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Dearest Julie, I pray you feel better after getting some rest. I know you have a lot to bear on your on. Just remember it is dark before the dawn and Joy does come in the morning. June is one of the sweetest spirited women I kthenow and I know she love you dearly. She would never intentionally hurt you.
> Dawn, I will be praying the weekend getaway will be good for David and that you can have some good talks. I have been through this with Jim and it is so stressful on the wife. I worked in a nursing home to get the money to go intio training. I can tell you it was an eye opener and very depressing. I could never work in one full time.
> Shirley, your pictures are awesome. I know you are excited about your new adventure. I pray you will have an easy transition. I just know you are gonna love it.
> Cathy, I am so sorry you are having DD problems. I am praying it is all gonna work out. You are another sweet soul bearing a lot on her shoulders.
> ...


~~~Betty...keep feeding me those positives! They help!
For those with distressing situations, I'm tossing to the winds all kinds of positives! May they land softly all around you!
Grey clouds are rolling in...rain is coming...gotta' go close the porch (move chairs, roll up rugs, get books & binocs inside, etc. etc.)
My goal this week is to keep up...


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

We got a lovely rain this morning-- came down fairly gently for most of 2 hours, no idea what we got. It has been so dry that the only time I remember I should have the rain gauge out, it is already raining. I got soaked getting myself to the garage and then stuff out of the car for the embroidery class at Sr Center but the ladies had fun and so did I. We even had enough time I taught a couple extra stitches.

They were setting up for the fabric sale (tomorrow) while we ate lunch and on the way back to the room where my stuff was, noticed a bag with 4 big hanks of fairly small yarn (maybe a 2, not sure). Talked them into selling it to me early ($1) and after testing, think it may be wool that has been kept in the bag it came in so no moths, etc. If my calculation are right, I think I might get 2 shawlettes out of it. Not my favorite color but a nice neutral beigy-taupe that would be nice in a lace pattern. Happy-dance!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am still weary Bonnie- but I will do the Visa for Australia today and one other important errand- and I am learning how to walk so I don't exacerbate the hip pain!


Do you need to apply for a visa? Thought you could enter on a UK passport for a short visit without one as long as you have your return ticket.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Julie hugs to you and prayers for an easing of your worries.
> 
> SugarSugar, attitudes of our children are wonderful at times aren't they? Hang in there we got your back!
> 
> ...


It's important for you as well, it's almost as hard on the family. Maybe if he sees it as caring for you it will help


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll skip dinner, just give me the whole cake....it sounds delicious!


RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.frommysweetheart.com/peach-raspberry-cake/
> 
> This is baking in the oven and smells wonderful. I had some few blueberries also so threw them in with the peaches and raspberries. I think I make need to get some ice cream or whipped cream to have with this after dinner.
> 
> I think the storms have finally passed through the area. Some pretty strong winds this time and such a downpour and sky so dark that you can't see across the street. The grass is very green, but the garden is water-logged and nothing is doing very well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It is!! It's surprisingly light!



Gweniepooh said:


> I'll skip dinner, just give me the whole cake....it sounds delicious!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Uh Oh, I'm about 24 pages behind. Spent a lovely day at the State Fair yesterday. My friend was so caring and we did spend a lot of time sitting in outdoor shaded spots. The Indian Village had lots of trees and a beautiful breeze. From there we checked out the birthing center for cows. About 10 calves were born that day, so we learned that we should go there first and they will text you when a baby is being born. Grandma Paula, I found the kool-aid dyed yarn and that is another place I sat and watched the ladies spinning while my friend went off to do a few things. So exhausted by then that I didn't even think about photos. I used a cane to take pressure off my leg and did get pretty bad but was amazed at how quickly I started to feel better today. I had my 4th cold laser treatment today YAY!! and wound some yarn and have about 6 rows of a scarf knit and no pain at all. Hoping this will keep me from having to have surgery. They are hoping this cold laser therapy will eventually be covered by insurance. 

I am so thrilled to be knitting again. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Matthew looks nice and strong so I am sure he will be able to lift and alpaca or two. :thumbup:


You are right on that thought!


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

darowil said:


> It's important for you as well, it's almost as hard on the family. Maybe if he sees it as caring for you it will help


Darowil: I know that you prefer medical support, but if he
continues to refuse, FEED HIM LOTS OF CHOCOLATE as it is known to produce some improvement and often some improvement makes them more amenable to the acknowlegement and therefore more open to treatment. Also other meds and
vits can be antidepressant too. Look up natural antidepressants on Google. I have at times used these because most antidepressants made me suicidal. Marlark


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Designer!!!!!!

It is the year of many positive new beginnings.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I am so thrilled to be knitting again. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


How great that you are able to knit again! The yarns are so pretty-- will make a lovely scarf. The fair sounds like a great experience-- it's been years since I've been to one. Just too many people for me. Your pix are very good.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I always feel a grand sense of accomplishment when I catch up! Even if it is for only a few moments!
> 
> Today is very muggy...NO wind, high humidity, the lake is like glass, and PupLover, & Rookie keep talking about the storms....that I KNOW are on the way east to Ohio. We get Chicago's weather about 24 hours later..fun & games comin'!
> 
> ...


Don't think the flowers and veggies are your fault is been a very strange year for gardening


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Let's hope the alpaca is not one of his "drop & go" gifts! :lol: I do remember that Pacer mentioned he can lift things very easily.... :lol:


Wouldn't that be funny? We would have to send them to Caren's farm to be raised by all those lovely GK's of hers and then she could harvest the wools for all of us. You know she could do that in all of her free time, right? I think Joy or Noni might have a farm as well so we could divide them out and share the wonderful animals. LOL


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> It is!! It's surprisingly light!


Did you sprinkle the sugar on top?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Cashmeregma love the frame and needle point!! Glad you were able to go and have a good time.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.frommysweetheart.com/peach-raspberry-cake/
> 
> This is baking in the oven and smells wonderful.
> 
> Oh, my gosh, Rookie, this sounds wonderful!!! Thanks for the link to the recipe.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Betty, my dear, I hope the weather has cooled off for you. I know what it's like to be constantly hot but then a lot of us can remember the days without air conditioning. Or perhaps I should speak for myself since I'm so ancient!!
Our weather has been very mild considering how hot the rest of the south has been. We've only had a couple of days where the temperature even reached 90F degrees. Very unusual for this time of year!
Take care of your sweet self.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, I certainly am, only 5 weeks before we 'take off'!!! I think PurpleFi is fully packed but all I have done is buy a suitcase! :roll: So looking forward to meeting as many of you gals and guys as possible!!!


I'm excited for you and PurpleFi. What a grand trip you'll have. And I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of your holiday!! 
I've mentioned before that I do my traveling by admiring everyone's photos from my recliner!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Sorry for all the misspelling. Was in a hurry and didn't proof read. Hope you can make out what I meant.


And I didn't see many at all!!!
We love the misspellings and everything...we know your heart is in the right place.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Uh Oh, I'm about 24 pages behind. Spent a lovely day at the State Fair yesterday. My friend was so caring and we did spend a lot of time sitting in outdoor shaded spots. The Indian Village had lots of trees and a beautiful breeze. From there we checked out the birthing center for cows. About 10 calves were born that day, so we learned that we should go there first and they will text you when a baby is being born. Grandma Paula, I found the kool-aid dyed yarn and that is another place I sat and watched the ladies spinning while my friend went off to do a few things. So exhausted by then that I didn't even think about photos. I used a cane to take pressure off my leg and did get pretty bad but was amazed at how quickly I started to feel better today. I had my 4th cold laser treatment today YAY!! and wound some yarn and have about 6 rows of a scarf knit and no pain at all. Hoping this will keep me from having to have surgery. They are hoping this cold laser therapy will eventually be covered by insurance.
> 
> I am so thrilled to be knitting again. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


It sounds like you had a great day but I completely understand walking when you're in pain. I'm glad you've recovered today. Is the laser treatment for your hands that have kept you from knitting? If you said, my poor memory just lost it!
The yarn is beautiful and what a bargain you got with the needlepoint.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Some pictures my sister had on her blog today....cute title. She called today's blog, "Hummies, wrens, oh my!"
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

It will be exciting to see Purplefi's morning flowers pictures while she is traveling. 

Daralene...what a wonderful find. Enjoy your knitting and needlework. I am glad that you are doing a bit better. Remember that Matthew will help you with your luggage at KAP if you need any help. He will lift things as if there is nothing packed in it. 

Rookie...That dessert looks wonderful and it does have fruit so that makes it healthier!

Dawn...Hoping DH can shake his funk. Looking forward to seeing you soon.

Carol...You have been traveling so much that gardening would have been a bit too much. Enjoy what you did get from the garden. Love the beautiful picture of the lake. 

Gwen...That alpaca scarf might be a bit too much for my back.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

No, I did a short cut -- put 2/3 of the batter in the pan and then layered the fruit in and added the last 1/3 on top. I sprinkled with a little powdered sugar, but that's it. I like that layer of fruit right under the top...it's pretty scrumptious. It isn't a very high cake...kind of reminds me of a light airy muffin consistency. I used grated orange peel rather than lemon because that's what I had in the house and I put a little thinned out orange marmalade on top of the fruit to keep it fresh looking while I made the batter. It all came together very nicely. I'll try to take a photo before it's all gone. 1/2 of it going to DD's tomorrow morning as I have more peaches to eat up here...peach crisp for tomorrow.



Pup lover said:


> Did you sprinkle the sugar on top?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma...love the idea of your getting out to the fair. I'm really looking forward to doing the yarn dying. I love that needlepoint stand complete with accessories. I need to start going to the estate sales.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, Daralene, what is the wooden(?) object to the left of the needlepoint frame? It is an interesting-looking object.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm still joining the squares for the 3rd afghan but life keeps getting in my way and dragging me away from my work. lol

Rest well, y'all, and see you tomorrow, I hope.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I had the day off today but I was still pretty busy. Shopping, laundry and phone calls.

New shoes for school for Gage. Also for me for work.
4 loads of laundry :thumbdown: 
And phone calls to the landlords, property manager, insurance company and a lawyer.


I am so fed up with this apartment and all the crap that has come along with it. Will share more details as I find them out. These people are finding out that they messed around with the wrong lady. :evil: 


going back to catch up and then off to bed.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Are you any closer to getting rid of the mold problem? Worrying about you and the damage mold can do to your health.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

the wall that was covered in mold has been removed but the items in the room are still moldy and more are now due to the landlord and contractor who put my sons mold covered chair on top of the bed and now my sons bedding and clothes are affected by it.

I am going to deal with a lawyer, we have been shuffled around and treated like idiots up til now. just want it done and to get out of here.

More beautiful photos shared today.


Julie I know life can get to be too much sometimes, but we love you. Have a good cry it might make you feel a little bit better. I know I had one today and I feel a bit better for it.
Hugs to you.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> Some pictures my sister had on her blog today....cute title. She called today's blog, "Hummies, wrens, oh my!"
> Junek


Great pix-- love them. These could go in a book also! And what do you mean, ancient? If I've got it figured right, I am older than you, babe! Oh, yes, remember having all the windows open in the farmhouse and when neighbors drove by the dust just rolled in the house.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> the wall that was covered in mold has been removed but the items in the room are still moldy and more are now due to the landlord and contractor who put my sons mold covered chair on top of the bed and now my sons bedding and clothes are affected by it.
> 
> I am going to deal with a lawyer, we have been shuffled around and treated like idiots up til now. just want it done and to get out of here.
> 
> ...


It won't surprise anyone that the problem is Lupe again.
Thanks for the thoughts Melody!
Hoping all comes to a positive resolution for you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Gwen! I'm good thank you, even though the weather here is very wet today!!! Glad you like my avatar, my DD took the photo at my birthday lunch a couple of weeks ago. She and I are heading for London tomorrow for my belated birthday treat!! We are going to the Victoria & Albert Museum where we are booked to visit the historical wedding dress exhibition (If they let me take pictures, I will post some!) and then somewhere mysterious but posh for afternoon tea!!! Really hope the weather improves for that, wellies will not look good with my posh frock!!! xxx


Have a great time in the City, would love to see pictures if you get to take any.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

-----


gagesmom said:


> I had the day off today but I was still pretty busy. Shopping, laundry and phone calls.
> 
> New shoes for school for Gage. Also for me for work.
> 4 loads of laundry :thumbdown:
> ...


I sure hope that the lawyer can help you get some real progress made with the landlord and stuff, it's rediculous that you have to go through all this. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It won't surprise anyone that the problem is Lupe again.
> Thanks for the thoughts Melody!
> Hoping all comes to a positive resolution for you!


One thing you can count on is Lupe to make things difficult.
Ginormous HUGS!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kansasgma, love the Wild Woman pins!
Daralene, glad you got to fair and recovered so quickly.
Home from Santa Barbara. Good minivacay, good to be home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> One thing you can count on is Lupe to make things difficult.
> Ginormous HUGS!!!


That is for real! In this instance- after declaring that no way will I see Fale while I am in Australia- she turns around and pretends concern for my state of well being.
I think she is too frightened to let her uncle know that I will be there- But the dye has been cast- the letter is already posted to the Tribunal- just have to email a covering letter- unfortunately the man I spoke with earlier on in the year is not working there any longer.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

FYI Sam, just saw on Facebook a post for a yarn shop in Seattle called So Much Yarn, they talked about Church Mouse also which either you or one of the girls talked about before.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Some pictures my sister had on her blog today....cute title. She called today's blog, "Hummies, wrens, oh my!"
> Junek


June, what is the name of your sister's blog again? I missed it or didnt mark it correctly and would like to check it out. Thanks!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Great pix-- love them. These could go in a book also! And what do you mean, ancient? If I've got it figured right, I am older than you, babe! Oh, yes, remember having all the windows open in the farmhouse and when neighbors drove by the dust just rolled in the house.


What do you mean, remember when? I still have the windows open & dust rolling in :lol: (& I am obviously younger than you)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, sounds like you had a good time at the fair. I hope these new treatments help with your mobility.
Your scarf is going to be beautiful. Love the colors.

The peach cake sounds great. I have a case of peaches to can tomorrow, I think I will save a few & try the cake. I don't usually can fruit I have to buy but we can't find canned Canada peaches anymore &we won't eat food from China!

Julie, I hope things work out on your trip to Australia & social services can put Lupe in her place.

I've had the GKs here since yesterday so am definitely ready for bed tonight. I picked rasberries again today, DIL kept saying she was coming but didn't & last night DS said she was waiting for him to pick them :roll: he is working 12 hr day shifts, when is he supposed to fit that in? Many had fallen off but I got another pail full, all very ripe so right into the freezer to do jelly later.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> FYI Sam, just saw on Facebook a post for a yarn shop in Seattle called So Much Yarn, they talked about Church Mouse also which either you or one of the girls talked about before.


Good call, Pup. Sandy and I have already included So Much on the list. We were there on Sam's first visit and all liked it. They have moved since then, so naturally we have to check out the new location. :lol: We probably won't go to Church Mouse this time 'cause it's on Bainbridge Island, a ferry ride away, but we've found some more Seattle places that haven't been explored yet. The crawl is set for this Friday.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not feeling up to replying to people, right now- things are a bit on top of me and I am feeling very weepy. I will go have a rest hopefully- there is a lot going on, but I don't feel like talking about things. sorry.


Oh Julie, I do hope things get sorted out and you can relax a little. Big {{{{{all surrounding hugs }}}}} beaming over from Canada to NZ.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Love the fairy tale chateau, and the giant cup and gardens, purple.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> One slight problem- could she knit with all those animals hanging on for dear life?


In my imagination she can!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ...
> 
> Julie, I hope things work out on your trip to Australia & social services can put Lupe in her place.
> ...
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Oh Julie, I do hope things get sorted out and you can relax a little. Big {{{{{all surrounding hugs }}}}} beaming over from Canada to NZ.


Thank you so much for the hugs! Something must work out! Because what she is doing is wrong.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Yesterday was a good day in the Rockies and Lin and Dave and their daughter will have been able to see all the peaks and hopefully see some Elk, and Bear and even some Big Horn Sheep. Pat and I will meet them
> tomorrow. I look forward to it.
> .
> 
> ...


Thanks Shirley! I've sent an email saying we went to Canmore this morning!! But I will certainly look out especially for the Three Sisters as we travel tomorrow. Lake Louise was so very busy this afternoon that we only stayed a short time so DD could see it. DH and I visited and hiked around there in 1983 but early in the season when it was relatively quiet. The lake and mountains are magnificent but none of us are keen on the crowds.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Ooh, that storm sounds very atmospheric, scary too..... I see a film opening with you sitting comfortably knitting, storm builds up and your knitting grows and grows, then when the steam rises all around you the close up shows you knitting spiders webs and all sorts of scary creatures.........Oh well, I do have a slightly warped sense of humour 


cmaliza said:


> ~~~wow....where does this go from here? Quite a scene you have set! :hunf:


The spiders start spinning...... Now someone else can continue this piece of nonsense..... Or just ignore it.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

London Girl, how good to see you. You are such a lovely lady. I will not be able to make KAP this year but am so looking forward to the pictures and posts of all the fun you will have.
Daralene, so glad you had a good day with your friend and didn't suffer for it the next day. What beautiful yarns you are using for your scarf. May I ask what pattern you are using. Think my first lace experience will be a simple Old Shale for my MSU scarf. I will wear it every Sunday if State wins. LOL! I use a frame like that for threadcount but the stand tended to hurt my back.
Kansas-g-ma, sounds like you got a good deal.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

June, it actually is cooling off some here...PTL. We are having trouble with the AC in the car too....Life is never dull for us, for sure.
Loved the latest pictures Sundae is the spitting image of my Patches! I have two calicos and they certainly have a personality. Mine will let you love them, but only when they want it. I can't just pick them up and love on them like I did with Mac. Guess he was a one of a kind.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Julie, dear heart, praying that God will surround you with his angels on this trip and that everything is going to work out to your advantage.
Oh Mellie, so praying you can get out of that apartment soon and away from all the dangerous mold. Praying also for the lawyer to get compensation for you which will cover the next move and possibly replace moldy furnishings.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Uh Oh, I'm about 24 pages behind. Spent a lovely day at the State Fair yesterday. My friend was so caring and we did spend a lot of time sitting in outdoor shaded spots. The Indian Village had lots of trees and a beautiful breeze. From there we checked out the birthing center for cows. About 10 calves were born that day, so we learned that we should go there first and they will text you when a baby is being born. Grandma Paula, I found the kool-aid dyed yarn and that is another place I sat and watched the ladies spinning while my friend went off to do a few things. So exhausted by then that I didn't even think about photos. I used a cane to take pressure off my leg and did get pretty bad but was amazed at how quickly I started to feel better today. I had my 4th cold laser treatment today YAY!! and wound some yarn and have about 6 rows of a scarf knit and no pain at all. Hoping this will keep me from having to have surgery. They are hoping this cold laser therapy will eventually be covered by insurance.
> 
> I am so thrilled to be knitting again. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yeah to knitting again :-D :-D :-D


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Betty, my dear, I hope the weather has cooled off for you. I know what it's like to be constantly hot but then a lot of us can remember the days without air conditioning. Or perhaps I should speak for myself since I'm so ancient!!
> Our weather has been very mild considering how hot the rest of the south has been. We've only had a couple of days where the temperature even reached 90F degrees. Very unusual for this time of year!
> Take care of your sweet self.
> Junek


Oh no I remember those days only too well- and we still avoid using it for as long as we can because of the cost of running it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks Shirley! I've sent an email saying we went to Canmore this morning!! But I will certainly look out especially for the Three Sisters as we travel tomorrow. Lake Louise was so very busy this afternoon that we only stayed a short time so DD could see it. DH and I visited and hiked around there in 1983 but early in the season when it was relatively quiet. The lake and mountains are magnificent but none of us are keen on the crowds.


The Three Sisters west of Sydney


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Had a chuckle at the temporary name. The wonderful fuzzy wuzzy natives of the highlands of Papua New Guinea are true heroes of WW2. These wonderful men provided so much help to the Australian Soldiers during WW2 when the Japanese military were trying to invade via Papua New Guinea. They were armed only with their native weapons like spears and lead many of our wounded out to aid.



fuzzy wuzzy said:


> well - i am in seattle - could not get my password to work so made a new account for when i am in seattle.
> 
> sam ala fuzzy wuzzy


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Glad Mom is resting comfortably. I had a hard time learning crochet, too, Marianne. My mom tried to teach me when I was growing up but it just didn't "take". I finally taught myself after I was grown!
> Junek


Same here, mind you, it didn't help that DM is totally right handed, and when I was young, completely left handed. Also not really good eye hand co ordination. Since I have come back to it, have gotten good at most stitches.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> After my winge the other day about the cost of the doctor for David's surgery David has done some ringing around and has found out that he can get an experienced guy to do it for at least half the cost of the other guy. So has cancelled the other one and will organise to see someone else instead.
> 
> Got a letter today from Medicare (who run the national health syste). We have seen the doctor so much this year that they are going to start paying us more soon for each vist to the doctor (unfortunatelly this only applies to non-hospital admissions so the doctors fees for surgery won't be covered. Hadn't realised that wee ahd seen the doctor all that often. The lady in Medicare today said that recenlty someone came in with a bill from a surgeon for $27,000 for the removal of a brain tumour - and all they got back was around $2000. That made me feel that my couple of thousand was nothing. She was distressed by this and couldn't believe that doctors would charge such huge amounts. I would have been going public- and it would have been done quickly as well in this case.
> 
> ...


Not an option for me, I can only access public hospital care as too limited in funds for private. DSF, as a DVA Gold card holder and TPI recipricant gets full private care at the Governments expense.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! Marla used to have Great Danes, when they remember is about right. lol... I had an Irish Wolfhound, would love another one, but just don't like the short life spans and DH is a little intimidated by large dogs.


DM is scared of large dogs, explains why we only ever had 2, one a lovely black lab, the other a slightly smaller Belgian shepherd. Other than that, we had a Chihuahua and now have a cocker spaniel. We tried to get DM more comfortable with Misty (Belgian shepherd) by going to classes. DM lasted 2 as the classes were full of larger shepherds. DSF, at the time was a prison officer, and would take her out to the prison for training with the doggie squad. Misty enjoyed that. All but the cocker spaniel are now over the rainbow bridge romping in a field having fun.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Depending on the court, there are several ways to serve. If you are called for a Grand Jury, that can last up to 18 months, I think. My brother was on one of those...it was forever! But, you don't necessarily go every day. The summons I got was for being in a jury pool. If on that day you are not selected for a jury, you are done - until the next summons. If you are selected for a particular jury/case...you serve until the case is finished....which could be from one day to.....whenever. I once was on a jury for a violation of pollution control laws....very boring, technical, tedious...for 2 weeks! The day we were supposed to get the case for deliberation we were told it had been settled out of court, Thanks...and good bye! I really felt that was a waste of time!


Ah yes, but a paid waste of time regardless surely. I remember that my 3 weeks of jury duty gave me almost as much money as the unemployment benefits at the time. Best part was, no job search for that period and the income did not impact on unemployment benefits.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hopefully I can get this scan to download. A Blue Tit I promised Pacer I would post- he is only small and I plan to use the rest of the yarn to make the cowls she showed for the workshop she is taking. From 75 birds, butterflies & beutiful beasties to knit and crochet.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Gweinepooh, thought of you. Couldn't resist posting on KP tea party. Was sent to me amongst other funny cat and dog pictures.
> Yikes look at the size of this dog. Imagine having to feed him!!!!!!!!


That is SO funny. :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not feeling up to replying to people, right now- things are a bit on top of me and I am feeling very weepy. I will go have a rest hopefully- there is a lot going on, but I don't feel like talking about things. sorry.


{{{{{{{{{{{Julie}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm heading off to bed- have a migraine and feeling very tired so as it is 8.30 not too bad under the circumstances.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What do you mean, remember when? I still have the windows open & dust rolling in :lol: (& I am obviously younger than you)


You also live just a bit farther north and I do hope have cooler temps in summer. Still, do not envy you if there is no AC. I really do not know how my grandparents/parents lived w/o it. There are only so many clothes you can remove before the removal causes problems!!! LOL


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

TNS said:


> Ooh, that storm sounds very atmospheric, scary too..... I see a film opening with you sitting comfortably knitting, storm builds up and your knitting grows and grows, then when the steam rises all around you the close up shows you knitting spiders webs and all sorts of scary creatures.........Oh well, I do have a slightly warped sense of humour
> 
> The spiders start spinning...... Now someone else can continue this piece of nonsense..... Or just ignore it.


Next scene-- old, narly witches with knitting needles, making scarves to catch unsuspecting men/women/children for the ovens in their gingerbread houses. ---now someone else can continue-- or not.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> Hopefully I can get this scan to download. A Blue Tit I promised Pacer I would post- he is only small and I plan to use the rest of the yarn to make the cowls she showed for the workshop she is taking. From 75 birds, butterflies & beutiful beasties to knit and crochet.


Just wonderful!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oops. I tried to update and double posted instead.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello...Answers to a few questions:
The laser treatments are for hands and feet right now. As I get better I will have him help with migraines, etc. I did ask him to treat the area around the neck and top of the back this last appointment. They are hoping that eventually this will be covered by insurance.

The object to of the left of the needlework frame is a musical marble run made by the Mennonites in Hartville, OH. Each layer of wood has a slightly different size, so as the marbles go down they play a different tone on each wood petal. I will take some photos and see if I can get them uploaded before the update is over.

I knit with no pain last night but didn't do too much, about 5", as he warned me against overdoing. It was so wonderful. Of course the State Fair was absolutely over-doing, however, I now know every shady sitting spot at the Fair and it was still so much fun. Wasn't overcrowded as we went early on a weekday.

Think I mentioned that in addition to the needlework frame I got at the Estate Sale I got a single cup coffee maker for the upstairs and a roasting pan just the size I was looking for.

Will have to see how the weather is today. Rain this morning and they are saying it will clear up. We want to do a boat trip on one of the FingerLakes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hopefully I can get this scan to download. A Blue Tit I promised Pacer I would post- he is only small and I plan to use the rest of the yarn to make the cowls she showed for the workshop she is taking. From 75 birds, butterflies & beutiful beasties to knit and crochet.


Wow, that is sooooo beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Was hoping you could bring that to KAP but I guess the swim would be too much. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> the wall that was covered in mold has been removed but the items in the room are still moldy and more are now due to the landlord and contractor who put my sons mold covered chair on top of the bed and now my sons bedding and clothes are affected by it.
> 
> I am going to deal with a lawyer, we have been shuffled around and treated like idiots up til now. just want it done and to get out of here.
> 
> ...


Melody, so sorry you had to deal with this after making a move you didn't want to make in the first place. Hoping all works out for you soon. Big Hugs and hope you get the help you need but that lawyer needs to get you out of your apartment or someone does.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Off to get my feet up before we take off for the day.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Great pix-- love them. These could go in a book also! And what do you mean, ancient? If I've got it figured right, I am older than you, babe! Oh, yes, remember having all the windows open in the farmhouse and when neighbors drove by the dust just rolled in the house.


Oh, yes, that dust. One of the joys of summer in the country.
The road in front of our house was paved but we had a field behind our back yard and some summers, one beside the yard. With a dairy barn across the road and some summers a pig pen on one side, we also had those "fragrances" to deal with depending on which way the wind was blowing!!
It was never boring for sure.
The only air conditioning was in the movie theater 12 miles away!
Junek


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma, I loved your post about the fair and being able to knit again. I am so pleased for you and it was an interesting read. Thank you


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you so much for the hugs! Something must work out! Because what she is doing is wrong.


Julie, Here's another hug{{{{{{{{love}}}}}}} from central NY. Praying for you and Lupe, that God will soften her heart. She is doing the wrong thing keeping you and Fale apart - I hope that the authorities can see that. Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> June, what is the name of your sister's blog again? I missed it or didnt mark it correctly and would like to check it out. Thanks!


The link for her blog is: http://www.thesedaysofmine.com.
Since it didn't show up as a link, I probably typed something wrong but I think it will come up if you just look up "These Days of Mine" blog on Google.
Junek


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I saw on KP that today is machriste's birthday today.

Best wishes on your day, dear sister,and love to you both.

Ohio Joy

Your link is working for me, June.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What do you mean, remember when? I still have the windows open & dust rolling in :lol: (& I am obviously younger than you)


Since I'm living in the city with air conditioning, these windows stay closed! LOL!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you for kind words to Betty (Bulldog) busy workerbee and GrandmaPaula- it is just gone mid-night here- and I must get back to rest.

There are two names on the Birthday list that ring a bell- Binkbrice, has occasionally posted on the Tea Party, and Machriste.

Happy Birthday to you both!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> June, it actually is cooling off some here...PTL. We are having trouble with the AC in the car too....Life is never dull for us, for sure.
> Loved the latest pictures Sundae is the spitting image of my Patches! I have two calicos and they certainly have a personality. Mine will let you love them, but only when they want it. I can't just pick them up and love on them like I did with Mac. Guess he was a one of a kind.


When my sister first adopted Sundae, she was very "stand-offish" and she really wanted a lap kitty. But now several years late, she's become that lap kitty.
I had a beautiful calico years ago that didn't even want you to touch her. She was sweet but didn't appreciate rubs at all!
My tortoise has to come and lay on my lap several times a day. But she will never let me pick her up... she jumps up on my lap when she wants some cuddle time.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> The Three Sisters west of Sydney


Beautiful!
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm heading off to bed- have a migraine and feeling very tired so as it is 8.30 not too bad under the circumstances.


I hope you sleep well and waken with your migraine gone.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hopefully I can get this scan to download. A Blue Tit I promised Pacer I would post- he is only small and I plan to use the rest of the yarn to make the cowls she showed for the workshop she is taking. From 75 birds, butterflies & beutiful beasties to knit and crochet.


That's beautiful. I'm sure going to buy that book... I love it. Thank you for posting it!!
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you for kind words to Betty (Bulldog) busy workerbee and GrandmaPaula- it is just gone mid-night here- and I must get back to rest.
> 
> There are two names on the Birthday list that ring a bell- Binkbrice, has occasionally posted on the Tea Party, and Machriste.
> 
> Happy Birthday to you both!


From me too!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Having some strange problems with the signal (is that the right term? :shock: ) here today, but I'll pop in and out as it will allow!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I saw on KP that today is machriste's birthday today.
> 
> Best wishes on your day, dear sister,and love to you both.
> 
> ...


So glad...it showed up as a,link after I posted it but not before?? Strange! But so glad it worked.

A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Machriste!!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope all are doing okay today. Sending hugs and prayers for safe journeys, assistance to resolve issues, and cooler weather.

happy birthday to those celebrating.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I had the day off today but I was still pretty busy. Shopping, laundry and phone calls.
> 
> I am so fed up with this apartment and all the crap that has come along with it. Will share more details as I find them out. These people are finding out that they messed around with the wrong lady. :evil:
> 
> You go, girl!! We're all here with you!!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

......and they knit and knit far into the night when the Super moon cast a golden light unseen in ages. The light glowed with awe filled energy healing there gnarly hands and changing there cackles into lilting laughter. Still they knit on and on until the faeries came out from the twighlight to see what was happening. The yarn was unlike any they had seen. It was almost alive and twisted and blended sides in complicated shapes. Suddenly the Crone's stood up swearing kindness always for truly this was strong magic. The wool had shape-shifted into a marvelous magical home for our Mellie!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks you for the birthday wishes. It's a strange birthday. My two daughters are both out of town, one up at the new lake home (painting, painting) and the other in NY at the US Open. Jack saw his cardiologist yesterday who several times expressed surprise to see him on this side of the grass. I think we all are. He continues to get a bit better each day in small ways. So I'm just grateful for each day with him. I'll celebrate with my two daughters when we are able and have no trouble with that. I'm going back to work this afternoon, and that's always a joy for me. We have lots of home health coming in, so life is not boring. Hope to go back to swimming tomorrow morning. Little by little...Wish I could fatten Jack up a bit. He loses weight when he goes into hosp., and doesn't have any to lose.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy birthday, Machriste. It is good to hear that Jack continues to improve.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Machriste.
Hope you do something special and tell us all about it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumb up:
Just read on and see that going to work will be special for you and I know having Jack with you is the best present of all. Sorry daughters aren't there to help you celebrate.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello all--I am up to page 23 and will try to get all caught up later (no troubles, just busy). I have a couple photos to share later and you'll see what I have been busy with.

I missed the birthdays, but I hope they were wonderful, and glad to hear good news for those who are healing.

Agnes, the latest work is stunning!

Healing thoughts for all in need and hope to check in again later today (laundry today, among other things).

Hugs & blessings!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> ......and they knit and knit far into the night when the Super moon cast a golden light unseen in ages. The light glowed with awe filled energy healing there gnarly hands and changing there cackles into lilting laughter. Still they knit on and on until the faeries came out from the twighlight to see what was happening. The yarn was unlike any they had seen. It was almost alive and twisted and blended sides in complicated shapes. Suddenly the Crone's stood up swearing kindness always for truly this was strong magic. The wool had shape-shifted into a marvelous magical home for our Mellie!


It was found that the sparkles and beads that twinkled blending with the yarn and the strong magic given off showed Mellie so happy in her magical home and all others who had health problems were pictured in the yarn showing healthy bodies as it wove its way around the world to Julie and gave off a warmth and light that spread happiness and love to all.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It was found that the sparkles and beads that twinkled blending with the yarn and the strong magic given off showed Mellie so happy in her magical home and all others who had health problems were pictured in the yarn showing healthy bodies as it wove its way around the world to Julie and gave off a warmth and light that spread happiness and love to all.


So be aware when you see a lady and her knitting, she could very well cast a spell on you. Her spells are for peace and health.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow....we have novelists as well as great fabric crafters on this site!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Hi Gwen! I'm good thank you, even though the weather here is very wet today!!! Glad you like my avatar, my DD took the photo at my birthday lunch a couple of weeks ago. She and I are heading for London tomorrow for my belated birthday treat!! We are going to the Victoria & Albert Museum where we are booked to visit the historical wedding dress exhibition (If they let me take pictures, I will post some!) and then somewhere mysterious but posh for afternoon tea!!! Really hope the weather improves for that, wellies will not look good with my posh frock!!! xxx


that exhibition was great but no photography allowed, unfortunately. I hope you have a great day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> You also live just a bit farther north and I do hope have cooler temps in summer. Still, do not envy you if there is no AC. I really do not know how my grandparents/parents lived w/o it. There are only so many clothes you can remove before the removal causes problems!!! LOL


Yes, at least with the cold you can add clothes until comfortable.
We get high 80's-low90's as highs but this year had very high humidity which is not normal for us. My DH rigged up a car radiator in front of the furnace fan that we can run cold water slowly through if needed it makes quite a difference but we don't use it often. Wouldn't work for anyone who has to pay for water though.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thanks you for the birthday wishes. It's a strange birthday. My two daughters are both out of town, one up at the new lake home (painting, painting) and the other in NY at the US Open. Jack saw his cardiologist yesterday who several times expressed surprise to see him on this side of the grass. I think we all are. He continues to get a bit better each day in small ways. So I'm just grateful for each day with him. I'll celebrate with my two daughters when we are able and have no trouble with that. I'm going back to work this afternoon, and that's always a joy for me. We have lots of home health coming in, so life is not boring. Hope to go back to swimming tomorrow morning. Little by little...Wish I could fatten Jack up a bit. He loses weight when he goes into hosp., and doesn't have any to lose.


Happy birthday, hope you can enjoy the day. So glad Jack is continuing to improve. For his weight could he drink something like Ensure, it's like a high calorie milk shake. I know my mom drank them when she was on chemo, didn't really like them because they were sweet but helped with the weight loss.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have never heard of such a thing before, they certainly are intricately built.interesting to look at too.


Cashmeregma said:


> Hello...Answers to a few questions:
> The laser treatments are for hands and feet right now. As I get better I will have him help with migraines, etc. I did ask him to treat the area around the neck and top of the back this last appointment. They are hoping that eventually this will be covered by insurance.
> 
> The object to of the left of the needlework frame is a musical marble run made by the Mennonites in Hartville, OH. Each layer of wood has a slightly different size, so as the marbles go down they play a different tone on each wood petal. I will take some photos and see if I can get them uploaded before the update is over.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hopefully I can get this scan to download. A Blue Tit I promised Pacer I would post- he is only small and I plan to use the rest of the yarn to make the cowls she showed for the workshop she is taking. From 75 birds, butterflies & beutiful beasties to knit and crochet.


Those are so pretty, I'll have to look for that book at the library.
Great photos of your Three Sisters mountains.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, good luck with your lawyer getting things sorted out with the apartment, what a disaster.I don't blame you for being fed up.
Is there any other apartments nearby you could move to?
Well, must get off here & get my peaches canned, not my favorite job.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> So be aware when you see a lady and her knitting, she could very well cast a spell on you. Her spells are for peace and health.


She will knit a cowl for kindness, a scarf forserenity , a cap for good health, a blanket for friendship, coat for warmth, 
and if you smile at her she will cast the spell for you.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> She will knit a cowl for kindness, a scarf forserenity , a cap for good health, a blanket for friendship, coat for warmth,
> and if you smile at her she will cast the spell for you.


But beware of disturbing her while she is concentrating, or buying more yarn or on KP. she has many friends who are expert in the use of sharp pointy sticks, hooks and some use machines , as they will definitely get you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This looks like it was a wonderful day though tiring. I should check and see if there is a state fair here reasonably close by. I know the local fairs that come to town are pretty crappy. Glad you had a good time.


Cashmeregma said:


> Uh Oh, I'm about 24 pages behind. Spent a lovely day at the State Fair yesterday. My friend was so caring and we did spend a lot of time sitting in outdoor shaded spots. The Indian Village had lots of trees and a beautiful breeze. From there we checked out the birthing center for cows. About 10 calves were born that day, so we learned that we should go there first and they will text you when a baby is being born. Grandma Paula, I found the kool-aid dyed yarn and that is another place I sat and watched the ladies spinning while my friend went off to do a few things. So exhausted by then that I didn't even think about photos. I used a cane to take pressure off my leg and did get pretty bad but was amazed at how quickly I started to feel better today. I had my 4th cold laser treatment today YAY!! and wound some yarn and have about 6 rows of a scarf knit and no pain at all. Hoping this will keep me from having to have surgery. They are hoping this cold laser therapy will eventually be covered by insurance.
> 
> I am so thrilled to be knitting again. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

.....and they knit and knit far into the night when the Super moon cast a golden light unseen in ages. The light glowed with awe filled energy healing there gnarly hands and changing there cackles into lilting laughter. Still they knit on and on until the faeries came out from the twighlight to see what was happening. The yarn was unlike any they had seen. It was almost alive and twisted and blended sides in complicated shapes. Suddenly the Crone's stood up swearing kindness always for truly this was strong magic. The wool had shape-shifted into a marvelous magical home for our Mellie!

It was found that the sparkles and beads that twinkled blending with the yarn and the strong magic given off showed Mellie so happy in her magical home and all others who had health problems were pictured in the yarn showing healthy bodies as it wove its way around the world to Julie and gave off a warmth and light that spread happiness and love to all.

So be aware when you see a lady and her knitting, she could very well cast a spell on you. Her spells are for peace and health.

She will knit a cowl for kindness, a scarf for serenity , a cap for good health, a blanket for friendship, coat for warmth,
and if you smile at her she will cast the spell for you.

But beware of disturbing her while she is concentrating, or buying more yarn or on KP. she has many friends who are expert in the use of sharp pointy sticks, hooks and some use machines , as they will definitely get you..


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sic 'em Melody!


gagesmom said:


> I had the day off today but I was still pretty busy. Shopping, laundry and phone calls.
> 
> New shoes for school for Gage. Also for me for work.
> 4 loads of laundry :thumbdown:
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is for real! In this instance- after declaring that no way will I see Fale while I am in Australia- she turns around and pretends concern for my state of well being.
> I think she is too frightened to let her uncle know that I will be there- But the dye has been cast- the letter is already posted to the Tribunal- just have to email a covering letter- unfortunately the man I spoke with earlier on in the year is not working there any longer.


Hopefully whoever is working there now will be more than a little helpful.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> She will knit a cowl for kindness, a scarf forserenity , a cap for good health, a blanket for friendship, coat for warmth,
> and if you smile at her she will cast the spell for you.


That was lovely

:thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fun ladies hope fuzzy Wuzzy reads our little faerie tale.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Machriste...May your birthday be filled with joy, sunshine, and well-being! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love the way you continued this imaginative story...what a wonderful tale!]


sassafras123 said:


> ......and they knit and knit far into the night when the Super moon cast a golden light unseen in ages. The light glowed with awe filled energy healing there gnarly hands and changing there cackles into lilting laughter. Still they knit on and on until the faeries came out from the twighlight to see what was happening. The yarn was unlike any they had seen. It was almost alive and twisted and blended sides in complicated shapes. Suddenly the Crone's stood up swearing kindness always for truly this was strong magic. The wool had shape-shifted into a marvelous magical home for our Mellie!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is wonderful!......



Cashmeregma said:


> It was found that the sparkles and beads that twinkled blending with the yarn and the strong magic given off showed Mellie so happy in her magical home and all others who had health problems were pictured in the yarn showing healthy bodies as it wove its way around the world to Julie and gave off a warmth and light that spread happiness and love to all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello...Answers to a few questions:
> The laser treatments are for hands and feet right now. As I get better I will have him help with migraines, etc. I did ask him to treat the area around the neck and top of the back this last appointment. They are hoping that eventually this will be covered by insurance.
> 
> The object to of the left of the needlework frame is a musical marble run made by the Mennonites in Hartville, OH. Each layer of wood has a slightly different size, so as the marbles go down they play a different tone on each wood petal. I will take some photos and see if I can get them uploaded before the update is over.
> ...


Oh those are cool, the last one is amazing in it's details. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Machriste!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday Machriste. So glad Jack continues to improve. Love the cardiologist comments! It's always good to be on the right side of the grass!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> ......and they knit and knit far into the night when the Super moon cast a golden light unseen in ages. The light glowed with awe filled energy healing there gnarly hands and changing there cackles into lilting laughter. Still they knit on and on until the faeries came out from the twighlight to see what was happening. The yarn was unlike any they had seen. It was almost alive and twisted and blended sides in complicated shapes. Suddenly the Crone's stood up swearing kindness always for truly this was strong magic. The wool had shape-shifted into a marvelous magical home for our Mellie!


LOL!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thanks you for the birthday wishes. It's a strange birthday. My two daughters are both out of town, one up at the new lake home (painting, painting) and the other in NY at the US Open. Jack saw his cardiologist yesterday who several times expressed surprise to see him on this side of the grass. I think we all are. He continues to get a bit better each day in small ways. So I'm just grateful for each day with him. I'll celebrate with my two daughters when we are able and have no trouble with that. I'm going back to work this afternoon, and that's always a joy for me. We have lots of home health coming in, so life is not boring. Hope to go back to swimming tomorrow morning. Little by little...Wish I could fatten Jack up a bit. He loses weight when he goes into hosp., and doesn't have any to lose.


I hope you soon have a chance to celebrate your birthday with your daughters.
I know Jack's imtproved health is the best gift you could wish for!

Junek


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> Hopefully I can get this scan to download. A Blue Tit I promised Pacer I would post- he is only small and I plan to use the rest of the yarn to make the cowls she showed for the workshop she is taking. From 75 birds, butterflies & beutiful beasties to knit and crochet.


Gosh that's beautiful. I'm always amazed at different designs/ideas people come up with. Stunning!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello...Answers to a few questions:
> The laser treatments are for hands and feet right now. As I get better I will have him help with migraines, etc. I did ask him to treat the area around the neck and top of the back this last appointment. They are hoping that eventually this will be covered by insurance.
> 
> The object to of the left of the needlework frame is a musical marble run made by the Mennonites in Hartville, OH. Each layer of wood has a slightly different size, so as the marbles go down they play a different tone on each wood petal. I will take some photos and see if I can get them uploaded before the update is over.
> ...


Amazing, would love to hear the marbles as they roll down. 
So many of the Mennonites are truly Master Craftsmen and take such pride in their work as well. 
Thanks for posting.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm sitting here watching the festivities honoring the USA Little League Champions who are from the Chicago area. The whole city is turning out for their parade and for the celebration at Millenium Park downtown. What a great bunch of kids and parents and I'm so glad that they are getting the recognition due them. The sun is shining bright on this city today. I watched the last 3 games they played...the one where they lost by 10 runs, then the one where they won the USA championship (great game) and then the game where they lost the international title to Asia Pacific (North Korea)....it was so much fun watching these 12 and 13 year old kids play a game I've always loved.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Trying to download the pictures I took last night and then the sky this morning, but for some reason my computer doesn't want to acknowledge them to download from my phone. :evil: 
Oh well, the sky got very dark and the clouds were literally rolling through, now it's storming pretty good, flash flood warnings until 5pm, but we should be just fine. 
If it will ever let me download, I'll post new pics of the pups.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Heard on the news last night that Fort Collins had the safest drivers in the US. Thought of you and your trips there Kaye.


Poledra65 said:


> Trying to download the pictures I took last night and then the sky this morning, but for some reason my computer doesn't want to acknowledge them to download from my phone. :evil:
> Oh well, the sky got very dark and the clouds were literally rolling through, now it's storming pretty good, flash flood warnings until 5pm, but we should be just fine.
> If it will ever let me download, I'll post new pics of the pups.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully whoever is working there now will be more than a little helpful.


indeed!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Just back from the best birthday treat ever from my darling beautiful, clever, wonderful DD! We started off at The V & A museum for the wedding dress exhibition. They were lovely and some dating back to 1800. A lot of the others were off the catwalk and never used for a wedding and there were a few celeb dresses too, and of course, one from Vivian Westwood! The only Royal one was Camilla's that she wore to marry Prince Charles.
So....after the museum, we headed off for my mystery afternoon tea, which turned out to be at the top of the Shard! For those who don't know, this is the one-year-old, tallest building in Europe. We went up in the super fast, stomach churning lift to the 32nd floor, although I thing there are actually 59 floors in all. The view was amazing! We started off with a very nice cocktail, hic - and then on to afternoon tea, see pics which don't do it justice!!. A fantastic day and one I will never forget. Wonder how DD is going to beat that next year....?!!!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, good luck with your lawyer getting things sorted out with the apartment, what a disaster.I don't blame you for being fed up.
> Is there any other apartments nearby you could move to?
> Well, must get off here & get my peaches canned, not my favorite job.


freezing is easier

Mel hope you find a new place soon and the landlord is held responsible.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Ah yes, but a paid waste of time regardless surely. I remember that my 3 weeks of jury duty gave me almost as much money as the unemployment benefits at the time. Best part was, no job search for that period and the income did not impact on unemployment benefits.


Only paid $20.00 a day here and I think that's only if you actually serve on a jury.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm heading off to bed- have a migraine and feeling very tired so as it is 8.30 not too bad under the circumstances.


Hope that your feeling better, you haven't mentioned having one for awhile, so hope that things have been better for you that way.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday, MaChristie, so happy Jack is improving. Prayers ongoing for you both.
Margaret, prayers for that ole migraine to leave.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

London Girl, sounds like your DD gave you a real special birthday. Great picture of you.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pat and I just got back from meeting Lin and her husband and daughter. We really enjoyed our visit and we had a lovely time. 

They are on the way to the airport as I type and will be catching a plane in a couple of hours. What nice people!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lovely pix Shirley.
Happy Birthday London Girl and Machriste.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from France andhappy birthday to those I have missed.

Had a lovely drive through the country side today and saw some pretty villages and tranquil rivers.

Here are some photos....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Pat and I just got back from meeting Lin and her husband and daughter. We really enjoyed our visit and we had a lovely time.
> 
> They are on the way to the airport as I type and will be catching a plane in a couple of hours. What nice people!!


Lovely photos


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've made it up to page 30...did laundry and got cat food, and we still have the groceries to do! So I'm running in and out today.

Caren, my condolences to the family on the loss of their grandpa. 

Julie, the weaving is intriguing (one thing I haven't tried yet!) and I'm very much looking forward to the finished piece.

Pacer, beautiful cowls--I need to practice colorwork more...I have a way to go to get to where you are.

Purple, you look very happy in the photos and I'm glad you're having a good visit.

Shirley! The time is getting close and I am also happy for you & Pat with the move.

Healing and positive thoughts to all in need, and I'll try to get caught up the rest of the way this evening.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Just back from the best birthday treat ever from my darling beautiful, clever, wonderful DD! We started off at The V & A museum for the wedding dress exhibition. They were lovely and some dating back to 1800. A lot of the others were off the catwalk and never used for a wedding and there were a few celeb dresses too, and of course, one from Vivian Westwood! The only Royal one was Camilla's that she wore to marry Prince Charles.
> So....after the museum, we headed off for my mystery afternoon tea, which turned out to be at the top of the Shard! For those who don't know, this is the one-year-old, tallest building in Europe. We went up in the super fast, stomach churning lift to the 32nd floor, although I thing there are actually 59 floors in all. The view was amazing! We started off with a very nice cocktail, hic - and then on to afternoon tea, see pics which don't do it justice!!. A fantastic day and one I will never forget. Wonder how DD is going to beat that next year....?!!!!


lovely looking cocktail! Nice picture of you and DD. I'm assuming there was a mirror behind you and that is her taking the picture? You can see most of her as the camera is small


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday MaChriste.
Your birthday tea sounds lovely, london Girl. I want to go in the Shard as soon as I can, so I envy you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That doesn't look like tea!! But, looks like a wonderful treat for your birthday. Glad you had a great time and hopefully no need for the Wellies! We saw that building being put up when we were in London -- it seemed like there were a lot of building cranes in that part of the city!

I'm not real big for heights and the company I worked for back in the late 70's also ran the restaurant on the 95th floor of the John Hancock center (called the 95th at the time) and my bosses thought it would be a great surprise to take me up there for my goodbye luncheon when I was leaving to become a stay at home Mom. At 8 mos. pregnant, I was not liking the super-sonic ride in the elevator nor the window seating. I did brave through it without letting them know that their surprise was anything but wonderful...and after about 20 minutes, I forgot where I was as long as I looked to the interior of the room and the elevator ride down didn't seem as bad.

So looking forward to meeting you in person. Sorry no tall buildings in Defiance, OH.



London Girl said:


> Just back from the best birthday treat ever from my darling beautiful, clever, wonderful DD! We started off at The V & A museum for the wedding dress exhibition. They were lovely and some dating back to 1800. A lot of the others were off the catwalk and never used for a wedding and there were a few celeb dresses too, and of course, one from Vivian Westwood! The only Royal one was Camilla's that she wore to marry Prince Charles.
> So....after the museum, we headed off for my mystery afternoon tea, which turned out to be at the top of the Shard! For those who don't know, this is the one-year-old, tallest building in Europe. We went up in the super fast, stomach churning lift to the 32nd floor, although I thing there are actually 59 floors in all. The view was amazing! We started off with a very nice cocktail, hic - and then on to afternoon tea, see pics which don't do it justice!!. A fantastic day and one I will never forget. Wonder how DD is going to beat that next year....?!!!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Pat and I just got back from meeting Lin and her husband and daughter. We really enjoyed our visit and we had a lovely time.
> 
> They are on the way to the airport as I type and will be catching a plane in a couple of hours. What nice people!!


Lovely pictures it amazes me and warms my heart all of the friendships and people that are able to meet in person!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

TNS wrote:
Ooh, that storm sounds very atmospheric, scary too..... I see a film opening with you sitting comfortably knitting, storm builds up and your knitting grows and grows, then when the steam rises all around you the close up shows you knitting spiders webs and all sorts of scary creatures.........Oh well, I do have a slightly warped sense of humour

The spiders start spinning...... Now someone else can continue this piece of nonsense..... Or just ignore it.



Kansas g-ma said:


> Next scene-- old, narly witches with knitting needles, making scarves to catch unsuspecting men/women/children for the ovens in their gingerbread houses. ---now someone else can continue-- or not.


......and they knit and knit far into the night when the Super moon cast a golden light unseen in ages. The light glowed with awe filled energy healing there gnarly hands and changing there cackles into lilting laughter. Still they knit on and on until the faeries came out from the twighlight to see what was happening. The yarn was unlike any they had seen. It was almost alive and twisted and blended sides in complicated shapes. Suddenly the Crone's stood up swearing kindness always for truly this was strong magic. The wool had shape-shifted into a marvelous magical home for our Mellie! [quote Sassafras123]

[quote Cashmeregma] It was found that the sparkles and beads that twinkled blending with the yarn and the strong magic given off showed Mellie so happy in her magical home and all others who had health problems were pictured in the yarn showing healthy bodies as it wove its way around the world to Julie and gave off a warmth and light that spread happiness and love to all.

[quote Silverowl] So be aware when you see a lady and her knitting, she could very well cast a spell on you. Her spells are for peace and health.

[quote Designer1234] She will knit a cowl for kindness, a scarf forserenity , a cap for good health, a blanket for friendship, coat for warmth, 
and if you smile at her she will cast the spell for you.

[quote Martina] But beware of disturbing her while she is concentrating, or buying more yarn or on KP. she has many friends who are expert in the use of sharp pointy sticks, hooks and some use machines , as they will definitely get you.

Love the way you all took off with this story. Maybe this should be next year's KAP project. A story with a "chapter" (a paragraph or two whatever one wishes to write) passed from one to another and then put together for all to have. Maybe including a picture of each author?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

No, you get it if you showed up for your day.

I can remember when one of my payroll departments wanted to implement a policy where employees were to voluntarily report their "earnings" for jury duty so that payroll could deduct that amount from their vacation pay for the day and report it on the W-2....I think I just looked at them dumbfounded before I let them know that it would cost more to set up the programming and administer/police that policy than to just let the employees collect the extra $20.00 as a small token that we recognized that they had to burn a vacation day.

I recall thinking that that 20 minute meeting was 20 minutes I'd never get back in my life...thought that for quite a few of the meaningless meetings.



Pup lover said:


> Only paid $20.00 a day here and I think that's only if you actually serve on a jury.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lovely pictures of lovely people. I'll be the husbands are glad to know that their wives have developed friendships with such wonderful people around the world through this site.



Designer1234 said:


> Pat and I just got back from meeting Lin and her husband and daughter. We really enjoyed our visit and we had a lovely time.
> 
> They are on the way to the airport as I type and will be catching a plane in a couple of hours. What nice people!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lovely photos...is that a "gypsy" trailer?



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from France andhappy birthday to those I have missed.
> 
> Had a lovely drive through the country side today and saw some pretty villages and tranquil rivers.
> 
> Here are some photos....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's a wonderful idea.



Pup lover said:


> TNS wrote:
> Ooh, that storm sounds very atmospheric, scary too..... I see a film opening with you sitting comfortably knitting, storm builds up and your knitting grows and grows, then when the steam rises all around you the close up shows you knitting spiders webs and all sorts of scary creatures.........Oh well, I do have a slightly warped sense of humour
> 
> The spiders start spinning...... Now someone else can continue this piece of nonsense..... Or just ignore it.
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

ok, good news and bad news. had an Ah ha (?) moment last night when talking to a friend, DH has been taking a medicine that when he took it years ago had this same effect on him. Just general malaise, not feeling good, tired all the time, no interest in intimacy, just not himself, no personality. Told him this morning to quit taking it. Its for his triglycerides so will contact dr. Cant believe I forgot about that. Cant wait to see if and how much he improves. 

Mom just called she took DSF to dr for results on biopsy of prostate that they did a couple of weeks ago. Did I mention that? If not sorry, anywho, he has prostate cancer. Goes for bone scan and a CAT scan tomorrow then will know more. His birthday is in September and his brother is flying in next Thursday for a surprise for him. Will be bittersweet. All prayers appreciated. 

Happy Birthday to those celebrating and prayers and hugs for all!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Just back from the best birthday treat ever from my darling beautiful, clever, wonderful DD! We started off at The V & A museum for the wedding dress exhibition. They were lovely and some dating back to 1800. A lot of the others were off the catwalk and never used for a wedding and there were a few celeb dresses too, and of course, one from Vivian Westwood! The only Royal one was Camilla's that she wore to marry Prince Charles.
> So....after the museum, we headed off for my mystery afternoon tea, which turned out to be at the top of the Shard! For those who don't know, this is the one-year-old, tallest building in Europe. We went up in the super fast, stomach churning lift to the 32nd floor, although I thing there are actually 59 floors in all. The view was amazing! We started off with a very nice cocktail, hic - and then on to afternoon tea, see pics which don't do it justice!!. A fantastic day and one I will never forget. Wonder how DD is going to beat that next year....?!!!!


Sounds like a great day topped off by a wonderful tea. A trip up the Shard is on my bucket list!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Only paid $20.00 a day here and I think that's only if you actually serve on a jury.


We don't get paid anything - only expenses.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday MaChriste.
> Your birthday tea sounds lovely, london Girl. I want to go in the Shard as soon as I can, so I envy you.


I'll meet you there!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> I'll meet you there!


And me! Xx


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> And me! Xx


That's a definite date!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> And me! Xx


That's a definite date!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Lovely photos...is that a "gypsy" trailer?


In the UK we would call it a caravan. This one had a few mod cons - pneumatic tyres and a small solar panel.

Londh Girl and I are going onto Toronto after Defiance. I believe wd might find a few hign buildings there. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> That's a definite date!!


Whoppee!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

angelam said:


> That's a definite date!!


That's a Gwennie!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Will the Shard ever recover from us all going there at once, I wonder? We must definitely find out.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I have tried crochet....so many of the videos are at top speed! I can never figure out what hole to put the hook into...I just plain get confused! :roll: I tip my hat & needles to those who can do it! :thumbup:


I learned to crochet first, and I am not sure I would have had I not had a good teacher face to face (my MIL). Like knitting, it's learning to "read the stitches," and once you have that, you will find it all makes sense, I think. I wish I could sit down with you and show you a few tricks about "reading." I've noticed that is something the videos don't give people--and I agree that they go way too fast.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Just back from the best birthday treat ever from my darling beautiful, clever, wonderful DD! We started off at The V & A museum for the wedding dress exhibition. They were lovely and some dating back to 1800. A lot of the others were off the catwalk and never used for a wedding and there were a few celeb dresses too, and of course, one from Vivian Westwood! The only Royal one was Camilla's that she wore to marry Prince Charles.
> So....after the museum, we headed off for my mystery afternoon tea, which turned out to be at the top of the Shard! For those who don't know, this is the one-year-old, tallest building in Europe. We went up in the super fast, stomach churning lift to the 32nd floor, although I thing there are actually 59 floors in all. The view was amazing! We started off with a very nice cocktail, hic - and then on to afternoon tea, see pics which don't do it justice!!. A fantastic day and one I will never forget. Wonder how DD is going to beat that next year....?!!!!


WOW! Now that's a really large drink, ha! 
So glad you've had a wonderful time with your DD, lots of memories for later.
Next year perhaps the Moon!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

June, on your sister's photos: All are lovely, but I'd vote for the first one. Just something about it speaks to me the most.

Betty, I would give Jim a come to Jesus talk about the diabetes--it is SO important that he get help with it. It can affect so many things in the body, I can see why you are worried about it. Having said that, now, I am very happy that your anniversary was good! My parents just had theirs last week, too--55 years.

Very much enjoyed all the pictures--as someone else said, good to put a face to the name, and Matthew's drawings are always wonderful. I hope he has a good experience at KAP (and I could totally get in that alpaca smuggling, LOL). Wish I could be there to meet him and all y'all, too. I will be there in spirit and, depending on what's going on around here and with work, hope to get in some of the Skype (have upgraded it on my computer and think it's working but have lost my contacts list for some reason, boo). So we may need to pm or email a list around of usernames?

Kansas g-ma, those dolls are gorgeous. I've always said if I had to limit myself to one craft (thank heaven I don't!), I would choose dolls because then I could incorporate all kinds of things. They look very fun!

{{{{JULIE}}}} I hope things are settling for you by now--will read on to catch up but always have you (& everyone here) in my heart.

Okay, in order to avoid writing a novel...I'll send this and keep reading while the chicken in is the oven! I still have 20 pages to go.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Lovely pix Shirley.
> Happy Birthday London Girl and Machriste.


Thank you, it was a couple of weeks ago but the celebrations seem to go on!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from France andhappy birthday to those I have missed.
> 
> Had a lovely drive through the country side today and saw some pretty villages and tranquil rivers.
> 
> Here are some photos....


It looks lovely and tranquil!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> lovely looking cocktail! Nice picture of you and DD. I'm assuming there was a mirror behind you and that is her taking the picture? You can see most of her as the camera is small


Well spotted, I didn't see that!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday MaChriste.
> Your birthday tea sounds lovely, london Girl. I want to go in the Shard as soon as I can, so I envy you.


It is worth the trip and it's cheaper to just go in for a drink than paying to go up to the viewing floor!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That doesn't look like tea!! But, looks like a wonderful treat for your birthday. Glad you had a great time and hopefully no need for the Wellies! We saw that building being put up when we were in London -- it seemed like there were a lot of building cranes in that part of the city!
> 
> I'm not real big for heights and the company I worked for back in the late 70's also ran the restaurant on the 95th floor of the John Hancock center (called the 95th at the time) and my bosses thought it would be a great surprise to take me up there for my goodbye luncheon when I was leaving to become a stay at home Mom. At 8 mos. pregnant, I was not liking the super-sonic ride in the elevator nor the window seating. I did brave through it without letting them know that their surprise was anything but wonderful...and after about 20 minutes, I forgot where I was as long as I looked to the interior of the room and the elevator ride down didn't seem as bad.
> 
> So looking forward to meeting you in person. Sorry no tall buildings in Defiance, OH.


Haha, it's ok Rookie, think I am done with the tall buildings for a while, although I believe there are one or two in Toronto!! I remember a John Hancock building in Boston, it was highly reflected and I remember seeing the reflection of one of the amphibious 'Ducks' in it and wondering what on earth it was!! The cocktail was called For your eyes only but don't ask me what it had in it! Tasted good though!!! See you soon!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> ok, good news and bad news. had an Ah ha (?) moment last night when talking to a friend, DH has been taking a medicine that when he took it years ago had this same effect on him. Just general malaise, not feeling good, tired all the time, no interest in intimacy, just not himself, no personality. Told him this morning to quit taking it. Its for his triglycerides so will contact dr. Cant believe I forgot about that. Cant wait to see if and how much he improves.
> 
> Mom just called she took DSF to dr for results on biopsy of prostate that they did a couple of weeks ago. Did I mention that? If not sorry, anywho, he has prostate cancer. Goes for bone scan and a CAT scan tomorrow then will know more. His birthday is in September and his brother is flying in next Thursday for a surprise for him. Will be bittersweet. All prayers appreciated.
> 
> Happy Birthday to those celebrating and prayers and hugs for all!!


Thinking of you all and wishing only good things xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sounds like a great day topped off by a wonderful tea. A trip up the Shard is on my bucket list!


Do it, do it, do it!!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

angelam said:


> That's a definite date!!


I'll see you all up there then!!! Oops, sorry for hogging a whole page!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> ......and they knit and knit far into the night when the Super moon cast a golden light unseen in ages. The light glowed with awe filled energy healing there gnarly hands and changing there cackles into lilting laughter. Still they knit on and on until the faeries came out from the twighlight to see what was happening. The yarn was unlike any they had seen. It was almost alive and twisted and blended sides in complicated shapes. Suddenly the Crone's stood up swearing kindness always for truly this was strong magic. The wool had shape-shifted into a marvelous magical home for our Mellie!


Absolutely love this ending! You should do this for a living! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thanks you for the birthday wishes. It's a strange birthday. My two daughters are both out of town, one up at the new lake home (painting, painting) and the other in NY at the US Open. Jack saw his cardiologist yesterday who several times expressed surprise to see him on this side of the grass. I think we all are. He continues to get a bit better each day in small ways. So I'm just grateful for each day with him. I'll celebrate with my two daughters when we are able and have no trouble with that. I'm going back to work this afternoon, and that's always a joy for me. We have lots of home health coming in, so life is not boring. Hope to go back to swimming tomorrow morning. Little by little...Wish I could fatten Jack up a bit. He loses weight when he goes into hosp., and doesn't have any to lose.


Glad to hear that Jack continues to make progress. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It was found that the sparkles and beads that twinkled blending with the yarn and the strong magic given off showed Mellie so happy in her magical home and all others who had health problems were pictured in the yarn showing healthy bodies as it wove its way around the world to Julie and gave off a warmth and light that spread happiness and love to all.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wow....we have novelists as well as great fabric crafters on this site!


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> So be aware when you see a lady and her knitting, she could very well cast a spell on you. Her spells are for peace and health.


This just keeps getting better! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just back from the best birthday treat ever from my darling beautiful, clever, wonderful DD! We started off at The V & A museum for the wedding dress exhibition. They were lovely and some dating back to 1800. A lot of the others were off the catwalk and never used for a wedding and there were a few celeb dresses too, and of course, one from Vivian Westwood! The only Royal one was Camilla's that she wore to marry Prince Charles.
> So....after the museum, we headed off for my mystery afternoon tea, which turned out to be at the top of the Shard! For those who don't know, this is the one-year-old, tallest building in Europe. We went up in the super fast, stomach churning lift to the 32nd floor, although I thing there are actually 59 floors in all. The view was amazing! We started off with a very nice cocktail, hic - and then on to afternoon tea, see pics which don't do it justice!!. A fantastic day and one I will never forget. Wonder how DD is going to beat that next year....?!!!!


Wow, what a day! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> ok, good news and bad news. had an Ah ha (?) moment last night when talking to a friend, DH has been taking a medicine that when he took it years ago had this same effect on him. Just general malaise, not feeling good, tired all the time, no interest in intimacy, just not himself, no personality. Told him this morning to quit taking it. Its for his triglycerides so will contact dr. Cant believe I forgot about that. Cant wait to see if and how much he improves.
> 
> Mom just called she took DSF to dr for results on biopsy of prostate that they did a couple of weeks ago. Did I mention that? If not sorry, anywho, he has prostate cancer. Goes for bone scan and a CAT scan tomorrow then will know more. His birthday is in September and his brother is flying in next Thursday for a surprise for him. Will be bittersweet. All prayers appreciated.
> 
> Happy Birthday to those celebrating and prayers and hugs for all!!


So sorry to hear the diagnosis for your DSF.
Fingers crossed for a return to "normal" for your DH now that he's stopped taking the medicine.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Great photos Shirley and Josephine! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks to all of you for the birthday wishes. I haven't been on for a while due to doctor's appointments, visitors, house showings.........and on and on. Prayers to all of you in need and if I have missed birthdays, please forgive me. I haven't read all of the TP's for the last three weeks so I'm really behind. I believe that Sam is on vacation. If so, Sam, I hope you're having a wonderful time. To the ladies who have stepped in...thank you. It's always nice to get new recipes. I may not always try them but they're always welcome. One of you did post a recipe for chicken with Russian dressing and apricots. I did make this one for my visitors and it was a big hit. 

Just learned from the doctor that I have a very serious back problem. My back bones are encroaching on my spinal cord which is pinching the nerves in my legs. My doctor says it is nasty. It would require major surgery to fix it and I'm not inclined to have it, so I'm going to an orthopod(?) but not until November. Hopefully, cortisone shots will help if that's what he recommends. I hope I can last that long. In the meantime, I had a bone density test today and also have to have a pulmonary test, scheduled for Sept. Can anything else go wrong? I just went for a medical and this is what I got. I think I'll just avoid medicals from now on. I was feeling pretty good until then.

Have had offers on my house but all too low. I don't plan to give it away and if nothing happens in the next month, it'll come off the market. My bro and SIL were here over the weekend and helped to take the ivy off the garage. The birds had taken over and I had to clean up the poop every morning. Not very pleasant and I was just fed up. They have now moved to another area which is fine with me. I like birds but not when they poop on my head (lol).

I'll try to read some of your posts today but if I don't write, please don't think that I am ignoring you. Best wishes to all of you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That is good news and sad news. Maybe when his brother is in, you can approach the subject of care taking. I know you have your hands full....sending hugs.



Pup lover said:


> ok, good news and bad news. had an Ah ha (?) moment last night when talking to a friend, DH has been taking a medicine that when he took it years ago had this same effect on him. Just general malaise, not feeling good, tired all the time, no interest in intimacy, just not himself, no personality. Told him this morning to quit taking it. Its for his triglycerides so will contact dr. Cant believe I forgot about that. Cant wait to see if and how much he improves.
> 
> Mom just called she took DSF to dr for results on biopsy of prostate that they did a couple of weeks ago. Did I mention that? If not sorry, anywho, he has prostate cancer. Goes for bone scan and a CAT scan tomorrow then will know more. His birthday is in September and his brother is flying in next Thursday for a surprise for him. Will be bittersweet. All prayers appreciated.
> 
> Happy Birthday to those celebrating and prayers and hugs for all!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I want to go too!! But, I'll need more travelling time so need lots of notice.



angelam said:


> I'll meet you there!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think you will....and you'll find some place for tea as well.



PurpleFi said:


> In the UK we would call it a caravan. This one had a few mod cons - pneumatic tyres and a small solar panel.
> 
> Londh Girl and I are going onto Toronto after Defiance. I believe wd might find a few hign buildings there. :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Machriste...Sending many blessings your way.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I learned to crochet first, and I am not sure I would have had I not had a good teacher face to face (my MIL). Like knitting, it's learning to "read the stitches," and once you have that, you will find it all makes sense, I think. I wish I could sit down with you and show you a few tricks about "reading." I've noticed that is something the videos don't give people--and I agree that they go way too fast.


Maybe you could make a video? I would love to learn have tried do not find it easy though


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pup lover, I hope getting off the meds will get your DH back to his old self. That would certainly be an easy fix.
Sorry your DSF had more bad news.

London Girl ,sounds like you had a great birthday celebration. Great photos.
Purplefi, love the pictures from France, so pretty.

Shirley & TNS, great pictures of you & your husbands, glad you got to have a good visit.
Budasha, sorry you are having back problems, hope you can find a good treatment.
Good luck on the sale of your house.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~That's an idea....plus, we never did finish a sock. I am gathering materials and strength & courage to try socks. Not quite there yet, but building......


My first sock was HUGE and terrible. LOL But I figured it out and once I got going, the first "real pair" was fine. It seemed to take forever, but I kept telling myself I was learning. I want to do some more for winter--will have to check the stash for yarn.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Maybe you could make a video? I would love to learn have tried do not find it easy though


I don't know...maybe...I'd have to find some equipment I could use to record anything (and get over horrid stage fright, ha ha).

On your DSF's diagnosis, that is scary, but I also know that this is one type that is usually treatable--my daddy had it 14 years ago and is still going strong. I'll send good thoughts for all of you.

I've read to the end, perhaps too quickly, but know that y'all are all in my thoughts for whatever you need.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just back from the best birthday treat ever from my darling beautiful, clever, wonderful DD! We started off at The V & A museum for the wedding dress exhibition. They were lovely and some dating back to 1800. A lot of the others were off the catwalk and never used for a wedding and there were a few celeb dresses too, and of course, one from Vivian Westwood! The only Royal one was Camilla's that she wore to marry Prince Charles.
> So....after the museum, we headed off for my mystery afternoon tea, which turned out to be at the top of the Shard! For those who don't know, this is the one-year-old, tallest building in Europe. We went up in the super fast, stomach churning lift to the 32nd floor, although I thing there are actually 59 floors in all. The view was amazing! We started off with a very nice cocktail, hic - and then on to afternoon tea, see pics which don't do it justice!!. A fantastic day and one I will never forget. Wonder how DD is going to beat that next year....?!!!!


It sounds like a wonderful birthday celebration.
Now you'll have to wait until next year to see how your DD will surprise you!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Pat and I just got back from meeting Lin and her husband and daughter. We really enjoyed our visit and we had a lovely time.
> 
> They are on the way to the airport as I type and will be catching a plane in a couple of hours. What nice people!!


Thank you so much for the lovely pictures. It sounds like you had a very pleasant time.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from France andhappy birthday to those I have missed.
> 
> Had a lovely drive through the country side today and saw some pretty villages and tranquil rivers.
> 
> Here are some photos....


Love the pictures. I feel as if I've had a world tour after seeing all the great holiday pictures everyone has posted!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> ok, good news and bad news. had an Ah ha (?) moment last night when talking to a friend, DH has been taking a medicine that when he took it years ago had this same effect on him. Just general malaise, not feeling good, tired all the time, no interest in intimacy, just not himself, no personality. Told him this morning to quit taking it. Its for his triglycerides so will contact dr. Cant believe I forgot about that. Cant wait to see if and how much he improves.
> 
> Mom just called she took DSF to dr for results on biopsy of prostate that they did a couple of weeks ago. Did I mention that? If not sorry, anywho, he has prostate cancer. Goes for bone scan and a CAT scan tomorrow then will know more. His birthday is in September and his brother is flying in next Thursday for a surprise for him. Will be bittersweet. All prayers appreciated.
> 
> Happy Birthday to those celebrating and prayers and hugs for all!!


That is good and bad news. I hope it won't be too long before you see a difference in your DH's outlook.
Will add your DSF to my prayers. I hope they found the cancer early so it can be successfully treated.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Haha, it's ok Rookie, think I am done with the tall buildings for a while, although I believe there are one or two in Toronto!! I remember a John Hancock building in Boston, it was highly reflected and I remember seeing the reflection of one of the amphibious 'Ducks' in it and wondering what on earth it was!! The cocktail was called For your eyes only but don't ask me what it had in it! Tasted good though!!! See you soon!!


You can always go to the Canadian Tower. It's rather tall!!! And I understand there's a glass floor at the top.
I'm deathly afraid of heights and years ago when I was in Toronto, several friends were going to the CT and insisted I go with them. UNSUCCESSFULLY!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks to all of you for the birthday wishes. I haven't been on for a while due to doctor's appointments, visitors, house showings.........and on and on. Prayers to all of you in need and if I have missed birthdays, please forgive me. I haven't read all of the TP's for the last three weeks so I'm really behind. I believe that Sam is on vacation. If so, Sam, I hope you're having a wonderful time. To the ladies who have stepped in...thank you. It's always nice to get new recipes. I may not always try them but they're always welcome. One of you did post a recipe for chicken with Russian dressing and apricots. I did make this one for my visitors and it was a big hit.
> 
> Just learned from the doctor that I have a very serious back problem. My back bones are encroaching on my spinal cord which is pinching the nerves in my legs. My doctor says it is nasty. It would require major surgery to fix it and I'm not inclined to have it, so I'm going to an orthopod(?) but not until November. Hopefully, cortisone shots will help if that's what he recommends. I hope I can last that long. In the meantime, I had a bone density test today and also have to have a pulmonary test, scheduled for Sept. Can anything else go wrong? I just went for a medical and this is what I got. I think I'll just avoid medicals from now on. I was feeling pretty good until then.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear that you have health problems. Hope things can be resolved without surgery.
And also sorry for the disappointing offers for your house.
Perhaps talking it off the market for a while and then re-listing it will bring better luck.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It sounds like it was a wonderful day London Girl! From what little bit visible it looks like you had quite a view of the area from the Shard.


London Girl said:


> Just back from the best birthday treat ever from my darling beautiful, clever, wonderful DD! We started off at The V & A museum for the wedding dress exhibition. They were lovely and some dating back to 1800. A lot of the others were off the catwalk and never used for a wedding and there were a few celeb dresses too, and of course, one from Vivian Westwood! The only Royal one was Camilla's that she wore to marry Prince Charles.
> So....after the museum, we headed off for my mystery afternoon tea, which turned out to be at the top of the Shard! For those who don't know, this is the one-year-old, tallest building in Europe. We went up in the super fast, stomach churning lift to the 32nd floor, although I thing there are actually 59 floors in all. The view was amazing! We started off with a very nice cocktail, hic - and then on to afternoon tea, see pics which don't do it justice!!. A fantastic day and one I will never forget. Wonder how DD is going to beat that next year....?!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

From the smiles on your faces it looks like it was a nice time together. It is so nice to be able to put a face to a name too.


Designer1234 said:


> Pat and I just got back from meeting Lin and her husband and daughter. We really enjoyed our visit and we had a lovely time.
> 
> They are on the way to the airport as I type and will be catching a plane in a couple of hours. What nice people!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

caught up and have written 2 separate messages and both times they have disappeared. Going to quit while I am ahead.

Will try again later on or maybe tomorrow.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lovely picture of Lin and Shirley. What a blessing that you could meet up and have a short visit. 

Daralene...The marble chasers are awesome. So happy that you can knit a little bit at a time. 

Darowil...The blue tit is beautiful. 

I have enjoyed the story that has been developing. What creative people we have here. If Valerie was feeling well, I bet she would add to our story. Has anyone heard from her recently?

Sorlenna...You are a wonderful knitter as well. Someday I might be able to knit one of your toddler sweaters. I have a basic top down baby sweater that I knit and when I get bored, I design something to knit into it. I have done hearts and even a bi-plane with clouds and the ground. I have knitted many designs into kids sweaters when the boys were growing up.

Julie...I certainly hope that you will be given an opportunity to see Fale and share a hug and a kiss with him. I don't think that I would like for Lupe to be there though.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing.


RookieRetiree said:


> Lovely photos...is that a "gypsy" trailer?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry about your DSF having prostate cancer. Will keep him and your mom in my prayers.


Pup lover said:


> ok, good news and bad news. had an Ah ha (?) moment last night when talking to a friend, DH has been taking a medicine that when he took it years ago had this same effect on him. Just general malaise, not feeling good, tired all the time, no interest in intimacy, just not himself, no personality. Told him this morning to quit taking it. Its for his triglycerides so will contact dr. Cant believe I forgot about that. Cant wait to see if and how much he improves.
> 
> Mom just called she took DSF to dr for results on biopsy of prostate that they did a couple of weeks ago. Did I mention that? If not sorry, anywho, he has prostate cancer. Goes for bone scan and a CAT scan tomorrow then will know more. His birthday is in September and his brother is flying in next Thursday for a surprise for him. Will be bittersweet. All prayers appreciated.
> 
> Happy Birthday to those celebrating and prayers and hugs for all!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Ok maybe I won't buy a tinyhouse.com house but live in a caravan!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Ok maybe I won't buy a tinyhouse.com house but live in a caravan!


Those tiny houses are adorable, but I would have to downsize a lot to make it work.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> The object to of the left of the needlework frame is a musical marble run made by the Mennonites in Hartville, OH. Each layer of wood has a slightly different size, so as the marbles go down they play a different tone on each wood petal. I will take some photos and see if I can get them uploaded before the update is over.
> 
> We had one like the light one of 2 pix, my kids adored it. The last one was just WOW!! Congrats on the single cup coffeemaker. You'd think with all the singles out here that they'd make more small stuff but everything is geared to families of 12, it seems.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> ......and they knit and knit far into the night when the Super moon cast a golden light unseen in ages. The light glowed with awe filled energy healing there gnarly hands and changing there cackles into lilting laughter. Still they knit on and on until the faeries came out from the twighlight to see what was happening. The yarn was unlike any they had seen. It was almost alive and twisted and blended sides in complicated shapes. Suddenly the Crone's stood up swearing kindness always for truly this was strong magic. The wool had shape-shifted into a marvelous magical home for our Mellie!


Oh, wonderful ending!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> It was found that the sparkles and beads that twinkled blending with the yarn and the strong magic given off showed Mellie so happy in her magical home and all others who had health problems were pictured in the yarn showing healthy bodies as it wove its way around the world to Julie and gave off a warmth and light that spread happiness and love to all.


Better and better.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Machriste...May your birthday be filled with joy, sunshine, and well-being! Happy Birthday!


May you have the best of day and many more to follow. Happy b-day, probably late.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> May you have the best of day and many more to follow. Happy b-day, probably late.


Thank you Pacer, Kansas g-ma and Gwennie.

Oh, oh! I'm reading backwards and there are so many more warm birthday wishes. Thank you all. My boss was glad to see me today, and Jack did fine while I was gone. My kids all called. Nothing wrong with this birthday.

Loved the "Knitting Witches" Tale. So many talented sisters in many different arts!!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> The Three Sisters west of Sydney


I saw 'Shirley's' Three Sisters this morning, but see they have competition! We had a great meeting with Shirley and Pat, and she has the photos to prove it. It's just wonderful to be able to meet in person as all you KAPers (north and south) will confirm. I can assure everyone that the real Shirley is even better in real life than on the web! :thumbup: :thumbup: 
(Unless I'm a fraud, and so is Nicho....) I hope your Southern Hemisphere KAP goes well. 
I was thinking that it might be too much to post all the details of our trip and relevant photos, so would it be worth posting them as a separate topic after we get home? Or I could drip feed them into the TP. I don't want to take over!
Now I'm off to catch up as I'm rather out of date, am sitting in Vancouver airport a while before the London flight, with free internet.
Love to all. Lin


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Julie, dear heart, praying that God will surround you with his angels on this trip and that everything is going to work out to your advantage.
> Oh Mellie, so praying you can get out of that apartment soon and away from all the dangerous mold. Praying also for the lawyer to get compensation for you which will cover the next move and possibly replace moldy furnishings.


Mel, bulldog has said everything I would have said. I do hope you get things put right, and without a lot of hassle. Hugs.and Julie my dear, I pray your troubles will diminish. We are all behind you, and want you to be able to concentrate on the best sides of life. The weaving looks really interesting. I assume there are lots of meanings woven into the structure?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Ah yes, but a paid waste of time regardless surely. I remember that my 3 weeks of jury duty gave me almost as much money as the unemployment benefits at the time. Best part was, no job search for that period and the income did not impact on unemployment benefits.


That's a fresh view of the topic, but surely it's an important role if you believe in the jury system, so should be valued as such? Your views should be important whether you are rich or poor - IMHO ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Next scene-- old, narly witches with knitting needles, making scarves to catch unsuspecting men/women/children for the ovens in their gingerbread houses. ---now someone else can continue-- or not.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Well done Kansas g-ma! 
Who would have thought a comment on the weather would lead to this?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Machriste, a very happy birthday to you - may all your wishes be fulfilled ! And many healing wishes to Jack. Hope this is the start of an upward trend.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Post all you want TNS! I love the photos you've shred.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> When my sister first adopted Sundae, she was very "stand-offish" and she really wanted a lap kitty. But now several years late, she's become that lap kitty.
> I had a beautiful calico years ago that didn't even want you to touch her. She was sweet but didn't appreciate rubs at all!
> My tortoise has to come and lay on my lap several times a day. But she will never let me pick her up... she jumps up on my lap when she wants some cuddle time.
> Junek


Our two cats are similarly independent, only like affection on their own terms. Which of course makes us want to pet them even more, clever little furry devils that they are!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

machriste said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> > I had the day off today but I was still pretty busy. Shopping, laundry and phone calls.
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello...Answers to a few questions:
> The laser treatments are for hands and feet right now. As I get better I will have him help with migraines, etc. I did ask him to treat the area around the neck and top of the back this last appointment. They are hoping that eventually this will be covered by insurance.
> 
> The object to of the left of the needlework frame is a musical marble run made by the Mennonites in Hartville, OH. Each layer of wood has a slightly different size, so as the marbles go down they play a different tone on each wood petal. I will take some photos and see if I can get them uploaded before the update is over.
> ...


First, I'm glad you are getting some help from the laser treatments, and hope this continues. It must be a relief to get even a little improvement.
Second, the musical marble runs are so very interesting and also quite beautiful. How fascinating. Your home must be full of interesting things!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> ......and they knit and knit far into the night when the Super moon cast a golden light unseen in ages. The light glowed with awe filled energy healing there gnarly hands and changing there cackles into lilting laughter. Still they knit on and on until the faeries came out from the twighlight to see what was happening. The yarn was unlike any they had seen. It was almost alive and twisted and blended sides in complicated shapes. Suddenly the Crone's stood up swearing kindness always for truly this was strong magic. The wool had shape-shifted into a marvelous magical home for our Mellie!


 with not one spore of mould in sight....

Wow, Joy, that is a wonderful continuation/ conclusion to our bit of fun. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> It was found that the sparkles and beads that twinkled blending with the yarn and the strong magic given off showed Mellie so happy in her magical home and all others who had health problems were pictured in the yarn showing healthy bodies as it wove its way around the world to Julie and gave off a warmth and light that spread happiness and love to all.


And another chapter from you Cashmeregma, thanks. Maybe we can ask one of our talented artists to illustrate it, and we can put the whole thing together? (only an idea not a request - don't want to make anyone feel obliged to do anything)


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Silverowl said:


> So be aware when you see a lady and her knitting, she could very well cast a spell on you. Her spells are for peace and health.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, at least with the cold you can add clothes until comfortable.
> We get high 80's-low90's as highs but this year had very high humidity which is not normal for us. My DH rigged up a car radiator in front of the furnace fan that we can run cold water slowly through if needed it makes quite a difference but we don't use it often. Wouldn't work for anyone who has to pay for water though.


Very ingenious. :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Those are so pretty, I'll have to look for that book at the library.
> Great photos of your Three Sisters mountains.


I have seen quite a few patterns for birds in one of the British Knitting magazines, male designer whose name I forget. Let me know if you want me to check it out for you.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> She will knit a cowl for kindness, a scarf forserenity , a cap for good health, a blanket for friendship, coat for warmth,
> and if you smile at her she will cast the spell for you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> .....and they knit and knit far into the night when the Super moon cast a golden light unseen in ages. The light glowed with awe filled energy healing there gnarly hands and changing there cackles into lilting laughter. Still they knit on and on until the faeries came out from the twighlight to see what was happening. The yarn was unlike any they had seen. It was almost alive and twisted and blended sides in complicated shapes. Suddenly the Crone's stood up swearing kindness always for truly this was strong magic. The wool had shape-shifted into a marvelous magical home for our Mellie!
> 
> It was found that the sparkles and beads that twinkled blending with the yarn and the strong magic given off showed Mellie so happy in her magical home and all others who had health problems were pictured in the yarn showing healthy bodies as it wove its way around the world to Julie and gave off a warmth and light that spread happiness and love to all.
> 
> ...


And some of them have even met one another!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

London Girl, What a lovely birthday present, and thoughtful loving DD. Lovely picture of you with an interesting glass :lol:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Lovely pictures of lovely people. I'll be the husbands are glad to know that their wives have developed friendships with such wonderful people around the world through this site.


Mine (DH) has teased me about having internet knitting friends, but I think he now understands it a little better, after meeting Shirley and Pat (my spell check kept changing Pat to Oat! Must be finger trouble as O is next to P?)


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I want to go too!! But, I'll need more travelling time so need lots of notice.


We will make sure that you have ample travelling time to join us.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Re: the initially silly knitting story which is developing here, great idea to do something for next years KAP. Maybe we could make it a kind of Journalling project where you add your contribution then post it on to another member who requests it. Postage might be an issue though as it is getting very costly to post overseas. Any more ideas? I suppose it could all be done online? I'd be willing to try to put it together if you want to do this... But my computer skills are only moderate (but do have DH and DD who profess to know better than I do!)


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from France andhappy birthday to those I have missed.
> 
> Had a lovely drive through the country side today and saw some pretty villages and tranquil rivers.
> 
> Here are some photos....


Wonderful, Purple. I didn't know French knitters yarn bombed! And the gypsy caravan (if it is that) looks so cute.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Lovely pictures it amazes me and warms my heart all of the friendships and people that are able to meet in person!


Well it makes up for not getting to the KAP in person - hope to be on Skype if possible.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

martina said:


> Will the Shard ever recover from us all going there at once, I wonder? We must definitely find out.


Will it shatter due to the combined brilliance of the visitors?? We need PHOTOS!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Kansas-gma I forgot to say how clever I think your dolls are. What a novel idea!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

London Girl said:


> It is worth the trip and it's cheaper to just go in for a drink than paying to go up to the viewing floor!


Crafty! Good tip, thanks.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Machriste!!
> Junek


Happy Birthday from me too!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Pup lover, hope your DH's problems do turn out to be solved by changing his medication. Side effects can be a real problem for some patients. MIL stopped hers because she got tremendous muscle pain but DH and I are both taking more or less the same thing with no problems. As for DSF's prostate cancer diagnosis, it isn't always bad news as often it is very slow to progress and can be left untreated. It's good they are checking his bones; I'm praying for good news.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> LSorlenna...You are a wonderful knitter as well. Someday I might be able to knit one of your toddler sweaters. I have a basic top down baby sweater that I knit and when I get bored, I design something to knit into it. I have done hearts and even a bi-plane with clouds and the ground. I have knitted many designs into kids sweaters when the boys were growing up.


You are too kind! I don't doubt the skills I have, but I am aware of a lot I haven't learned yet.  And if you can add a design to a standard pattern, I think any pattern of mine would be doable for you.

I've started my Faroese style shawl but there's not enough of it for a picture yet.

Happy birthday, Machriste, and anyone else I may have missed.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

TNS said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Well done Kansas g-ma!
> Who would have thought a comment on the weather would lead to this?


Wait until you read the rest-- you just never know where this group will go! LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> ...
> Julie, the weaving is intriguing (one thing I haven't tried yet!) and I'm very much looking forward to the finished piece.
> ...


There are some absolutely beautiful cloaks in construction- but I don't know anyone well enough to ask yet if I can photograph. Mum had me weave a scarf at the age of 6 so it is something you just sort of know, when you start at that age!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Shirley, so glad you got to meet so many people this year from KP. What a treat for them and for you. Also, thanks for putting the pieces of the story together.

Julie...Missed a lot of posts apparently and just saw a copy of your post in someone's answer where you know who said you won't be able to see Fale. Glad you have that in writing and it shows just how cruel she is being to the two of you.

Glad everyone enjoyed the pictures of the marble runs. Looks like I have ended up with a collection. Even adults enjoy playing with them.

Had a fabulous day today but too tired to post photos tonight. Will post photos tomorrow. Talk about some mansions. The Roosevelts had a mansion on Skaneateles lake. The founder of Revlon lived there but it is not a huge mansion, so perhaps before he became so rich. Many CEO's have their mansions here and many from throughout the USA have summer homes, which to me are mansions here. This lake has the cleanest water of all the lakes with no industry surrounding it. After the boat ride and lunch at a lakeside restaurant, we drove around the lake. After we had dinner at this very simple home built in 1820 called the 1820 House. If I had gone by how the house looked, I would have left, but had read so many great reviews that we stayed and it was such a delight. The view from the outdoor porch was incredible with the ever-changing sky and incredible sunset and even a small sunspot rainbow. Dinner was exceptionally good. The chef came out and talked with us and he lives upstairs in the house with his family. A small piece of heaven. He said cooking is his passion and we could tell.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

London Girl... What a fabulous birthday you had and to be treated in such a lovely way by your daughter. Bravo to her for treating you in style.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> First, I'm glad you are getting some help from the laser treatments, and hope this continues. It must be a relief to get even a little improvement.
> Second, the musical marble runs are so very interesting and also quite beautiful. How fascinating. Your home must be full of interesting things!


The most interesting is the old Steinway grand. DH bought it from a piano tuner at the school and it has so much history.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Pat and I just got back from meeting Lin and her husband and daughter. We really enjoyed our visit and we had a lovely time.
> 
> They are on the way to the airport as I type and will be catching a plane in a couple of hours. What nice people!!


Nice photos Shirley glad you had a nice visit.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> ok, good news and bad news. had an Ah ha (?) moment last night when talking to a friend, DH has been taking a medicine that when he took it years ago had this same effect on him. Just general malaise, not feeling good, tired all the time, no interest in intimacy, just not himself, no personality. Told him this morning to quit taking it. Its for his triglycerides so will contact dr. Cant believe I forgot about that. Cant wait to see if and how much he improves.
> 
> Mom just called she took DSF to dr for results on biopsy of prostate that they did a couple of weeks ago. Did I mention that? If not sorry, anywho, he has prostate cancer. Goes for bone scan and a CAT scan tomorrow then will know more. His birthday is in September and his brother is flying in next Thursday for a surprise for him. Will be bittersweet. All prayers appreciated.
> 
> Happy Birthday to those celebrating and prayers and hugs for all!!


Hope this will be an answer for DH!!!!
So sorry to hear about you DSF. I do hope it is the slow growing kind. Will be thinking of you and your loved ones and sending hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Purple...Beautiful photos...WOW you have really become quite the photographer and that goes way back to your other photos too.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Can't keep my eyes open so I'll sign off.
Hugs to all.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> ok, good news and bad news. had an Ah ha (?) moment last night when talking to a friend, DH has been taking a medicine that when he took it years ago had this same effect on him. Just general malaise, not feeling good, tired all the time, no interest in intimacy, just not himself, no personality. Told him this morning to quit taking it. Its for his triglycerides so will contact dr. Cant believe I forgot about that. Cant wait to see if and how much he improves.
> 
> Mom just called she took DSF to dr for results on biopsy of prostate that they did a couple of weeks ago. Did I mention that? If not sorry, anywho, he has prostate cancer. Goes for bone scan and a CAT scan tomorrow then will know more. His birthday is in September and his brother is flying in next Thursday for a surprise for him. Will be bittersweet. All prayers appreciated.
> 
> Happy Birthday to those celebrating and prayers and hugs for all!!


Prayers on the way for DSF. Hope taking DH off the meds help.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just back from the best birthday treat ever from my darling beautiful, clever, wonderful DD! We started off at The V & A museum for the wedding dress exhibition. They were lovely and some dating back to 1800. A lot of the others were off the catwalk and never used for a wedding and there were a few celeb dresses too, and of course, one from Vivian Westwood! The only Royal one was Camilla's that she wore to marry Prince Charles.
> So....after the museum, we headed off for my mystery afternoon tea, which turned out to be at the top of the Shard! For those who don't know, this is the one-year-old, tallest building in Europe. We went up in the super fast, stomach churning lift to the 32nd floor, although I thing there are actually 59 floors in all. The view was amazing! We started off with a very nice cocktail, hic - and then on to afternoon tea, see pics which don't do it justice!!. A fantastic day and one I will never forget. Wonder how DD is going to beat that next year....?!!!!


Looks like a very refreshing drink... birthday size!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I love our little faeries tale. How fun.
Darlene, sounds like you had a very special day. So glad.
Julie, we all have your back.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> Thank you Pacer, Kansas g-ma and Gwennie.
> 
> Oh, oh! I'm reading backwards and there are so many more warm birthday wishes. Thank you all. My boss was glad to see me today, and Jack did fine while I was gone. My kids all called. Nothing wrong with this birthday.
> 
> Loved the "Knitting Witches" Tale. So many talented sisters in many different arts!!


Happy birthday from me, I am reading backwards and trying to catch up for the last couple of days. Sounds like you are all writing a wonderful knitting tale. Hope everyone is ok, but I am getting a sense Julie is having some problems again from someone we all know.
Got to the lake today after my pre-op physical, for the removal of the two teeth,. Found out what I knew I am healthy but crazy. Nothing new there.
Worked on sorting and cleaning and have the main floor pretty much done except for a few closets to go through again and see what now I am ready to give up. Now tomorrow after work I will start the walkout level. Did get all the yarn sorted by colors and by use in bank boxes. Felt good about that. Next will be the fabric, oh what a mess that will be. Our first overnight visitors will come on Sat for college foot game and stay overnight. So need to work hard tomorrow night. Because will have to cook and get food organized Friday after work. Going to read more about you all. All good news I hope!!,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Those tiny houses are adorable, but I would have to downsize a lot to make it work.


You would sure have no room for a stash!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> I have seen quite a few patterns for birds in one of the British Knitting magazines, male designer whose name I forget. Let me know if you want me to check it out for you.


I was thinking of trying to track down a pattern for a cardinal, thought they would look nice on the Christmas tree. I try to make a few ornaments to give at Christmas


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> Mine (DH) has teased me about having internet knitting friends, but I think he now understands it a little better, after meeting Shirley and Pat (my spell check kept changing Pat to Oat! Must be finger trouble as O is next to P?)


Mine likes to roll his eyes when I tell him something I've read on here :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Prostate cancer is usually less serious when men get it when older, even when it has spread to the bones it can often be sucessfully treated for some time with female hormone shots & often the men pass away from other problems instead of the cancer.
It seems to be less aggressive in older men for some reason. Much more of a problem when found in younger men & then usually needs more aggressive treatment. I know several who have been sucessfully treated with Brachytherapy- radioactive beads implanted in & around the tumor, relatively non invasive & with minor lasting side effects compared to the surgery or regular radiation treatments but it mystery be done when PSA is less than 10



Pup lover said:


> ok, good news and bad news. had an Ah ha (?) moment last night when talking to a friend, DH has been taking a medicine that when he took it years ago had this same effect on him. Just general malaise, not feeling good, tired all the time, no interest in intimacy, just not himself, no personality. Told him this morning to quit taking it. Its for his triglycerides so will contact dr. Cant believe I forgot about that. Cant wait to see if and how much he improves.
> 
> Mom just called she took DSF to dr for results on biopsy of prostate that they did a couple of weeks ago. Did I mention that? If not sorry, anywho, he has prostate cancer. Goes for bone scan and a CAT scan tomorrow then will know more. His birthday is in September and his brother is flying in next Thursday for a surprise for him. Will be bittersweet. All prayers appreciated.
> 
> Happy Birthday to those celebrating and prayers and hugs for all!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Shirley, great photos of you all, so glad that you all had a great visit. 

London Girl, looks like you had a great birthday celebration. 

PurpleFi, lovely country photos. 

Pup Lover, good news about the med for DH, hoping that that will solve the problem and that he will improve immensely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks to all of you for the birthday wishes. I haven't been on for a while due to doctor's appointments, visitors, house showings.........and on and on. Prayers to all of you in need and if I have missed birthdays, please forgive me. I haven't read all of the TP's for the last three weeks so I'm really behind. I believe that Sam is on vacation. If so, Sam, I hope you're having a wonderful time. To the ladies who have stepped in...thank you. It's always nice to get new recipes. I may not always try them but they're always welcome. One of you did post a recipe for chicken with Russian dressing and apricots. I did make this one for my visitors and it was a big hit.
> 
> Just learned from the doctor that I have a very serious back problem. My back bones are encroaching on my spinal cord which is pinching the nerves in my legs. My doctor says it is nasty. It would require major surgery to fix it and I'm not inclined to have it, so I'm going to an orthopod(?) but not until November. Hopefully, cortisone shots will help if that's what he recommends. I hope I can last that long. In the meantime, I had a bone density test today and also have to have a pulmonary test, scheduled for Sept. Can anything else go wrong? I just went for a medical and this is what I got. I think I'll just avoid medicals from now on. I was feeling pretty good until then.
> 
> ...


I hope that you are able to get relief for your back with the cortizone. 
I agree, I like birds but not their mess, especially on the head.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So sorry about your DSF having prostate cancer. Will keep him and your mom in my prayers.


I also, didn't get it in my post earlier.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Heard on the news last night that Fort Collins had the safest drivers in the US. Thought of you and your trips there Kaye.


 :thumbup: Our navigation lady would change that though, with her dictates to " u turn now!", in the worst places. lolol


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

London Girl what a lovely brithday trip :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday, hope you can enjoy the day. So glad Jack is continuing to improve. For his weight could he drink something like Ensure, it's like a high calorie milk shake. I know my mom drank them when she was on chemo, didn't really like them because they were sweet but helped with the weight loss.


I was going to post with the same wishes and suggestion! This year just having Jack with you is I'm sure all you need for your birthday and anything else you get will be a bonus.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> I saw 'Shirley's' Three Sisters this morning, but see they have competition! We had a great meeting with Shirley and Pat, and she has the photos to prove it. It's just wonderful to be able to meet in person as all you KAPers (north and south) will confirm. I can assure everyone that the real Shirley is even better in real life than on the web! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> (Unless I'm a fraud, and so is Nicho....) I hope your Southern Hemisphere KAP goes well.
> I was thinking that it might be too much to post all the details of our trip and relevant photos, so would it be worth posting them as a separate topic after we get home? Or I could drip feed them into the TP. I don't want to take over!
> Now I'm off to catch up as I'm rather out of date, am sitting in Vancouver airport a while before the London flight, with free internet.
> Love to all. Lin


So glad you got to meet Shirley and Pat even for a short while. It's lovely to see the pictures of you all. By now I think you'll be back in the UK after a very long flight. I'm sure you'll be glad to get home to your own bed, however great a holiday it was. Will you be staying in the UK for a while or straight back to Alderney? I look forward to seeing your photos in which ever way you feel like posting them. Have a good rest first.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> .....and they knit and knit far into the night when the Super moon cast a golden light unseen in ages. The light glowed with awe filled energy healing there gnarly hands and changing there cackles into lilting laughter. Still they knit on and on until the faeries came out from the twighlight to see what was happening. The yarn was unlike any they had seen. It was almost alive and twisted and blended sides in complicated shapes. Suddenly the Crone's stood up swearing kindness always for truly this was strong magic. The wool had shape-shifted into a marvelous magical home for our Mellie!
> 
> It was found that the sparkles and beads that twinkled blending with the yarn and the strong magic given off showed Mellie so happy in her magical home and all others who had health problems were pictured in the yarn showing healthy bodies as it wove its way around the world to Julie and gave off a warmth and light that spread happiness and love to all.
> 
> ...


Some very poetic writing has appeared here- who knew what unexpected gifts have been hiding away.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hope that your feeling better, you haven't mentioned having one for awhile, so hope that things have been better for you that way.


Last one was month ago, but this one was stress induced I'm sure. Feeling almost OK today which is good.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Shirley, so glad you got to meet so many people this year from KP. What a treat for them and for you. Also, thanks for putting the pieces of the story together.
> 
> Julie...Missed a lot of posts apparently and just saw a copy of your post in someone's answer where you know who said you won't be able to see Fale. Glad you have that in writing and it shows just how cruel she is being to the two of you.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a wonderful day out. I look forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Pat and I just got back from meeting Lin and her husband and daughter. We really enjoyed our visit and we had a lovely time.
> 
> They are on the way to the airport as I type and will be catching a plane in a couple of hours. What nice people!!


Lovely shots- is there any way to label photos in iPhoto? Putting them into one folder but is some way of adding the names in Shirley?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> ok, good news and bad news. had an Ah ha (?) moment last night when talking to a friend, DH has been taking a medicine that when he took it years ago had this same effect on him. Just general malaise, not feeling good, tired all the time, no interest in intimacy, just not himself, no personality. Told him this morning to quit taking it. Its for his triglycerides so will contact dr. Cant believe I forgot about that. Cant wait to see if and how much he improves.
> 
> Mom just called she took DSF to dr for results on biopsy of prostate that they did a couple of weeks ago. Did I mention that? If not sorry, anywho, he has prostate cancer. Goes for bone scan and a CAT scan tomorrow then will know more. His birthday is in September and his brother is flying in next Thursday for a surprise for him. Will be bittersweet. All prayers appreciated.
> 
> Happy Birthday to those celebrating and prayers and hugs for all!!


Mum did the same on one of these drugs, and once off recovered fairly quickly I seem to remember. But recover she did.
Often prostate cancer in older men is so slow growing that they die of other things before the cancer has time to do any damage. Praying that this is the type he has. I see a number of others have said the same thing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> WOW! Now that's a really large drink, ha!
> So glad you've had a wonderful time with your DD, lots of memories for later.
> Next year perhaps the Moon!!!


I was hoping there wasn't too much alcohol in it- otherwise she wouldn't have enjoyed the rest of the treat


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, well I have read from the middle backwards to the start and now to get from the middle to here...

We are having a few days of 21c and sunny here. Lovely. I have been working on catching up and cleaning in the garden.

Hugs to everyone, I hope all who have been unwell are feeling better and all who are going through stressful times are hanging in there. Like me. :roll:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks to all of you for the birthday wishes. I haven't been on for a while due to doctor's appointments, visitors, house showings.........and on and on. Prayers to all of you in need and if I have missed birthdays, please forgive me. I haven't read all of the TP's for the last three weeks so I'm really behind. I believe that Sam is on vacation. If so, Sam, I hope you're having a wonderful time. To the ladies who have stepped in...thank you. It's always nice to get new recipes. I may not always try them but they're always welcome. One of you did post a recipe for chicken with Russian dressing and apricots. I did make this one for my visitors and it was a big hit.
> 
> Just learned from the doctor that I have a very serious back problem. My back bones are encroaching on my spinal cord which is pinching the nerves in my legs. My doctor says it is nasty. It would require major surgery to fix it and I'm not inclined to have it, so I'm going to an orthopod(?) but not until November. Hopefully, cortisone shots will help if that's what he recommends. I hope I can last that long. In the meantime, I had a bone density test today and also have to have a pulmonary test, scheduled for Sept. Can anything else go wrong? I just went for a medical and this is what I got. I think I'll just avoid medicals from now on. I was feeling pretty good until then.
> 
> ...


Doesn't sound like a very helpful medical! However of course the issues where there before but it doesn't seem like it when you get told. I guess you suddenly feel them all now as well!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Those tiny houses are adorable, but I would have to downsize a lot to make it work.


What about 2, one for yarn and one to live in?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> I saw 'Shirley's' Three Sisters this morning, but see they have competition! We had a great meeting with Shirley and Pat, and she has the photos to prove it. It's just wonderful to be able to meet in person as all you KAPers (north and south) will confirm. I can assure everyone that the real Shirley is even better in real life than on the web! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> (Unless I'm a fraud, and so is Nicho....) I hope your Southern Hemisphere KAP goes well.
> I was thinking that it might be too much to post all the details of our trip and relevant photos, so would it be worth posting them as a separate topic after we get home? Or I could drip feed them into the TP. I don't want to take over!
> Now I'm off to catch up as I'm rather out of date, am sitting in Vancouver airport a while before the London flight, with free internet.
> Love to all. Lin


Really the ones I posted are Nicho's Three Sisters! And I might be a fraud too as I have also met Nicho- but we spent so long talking forgot to take a phot (same with BusyWorkerBee). I'm sure we will do a better job at the Downunder KAP. And those at the 'Upover' KAP (as cmaliza called it in a PM-liked this title) I'm sure will remember as well.
I'm really enjoying your photos so very happy for you to dripfeed them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Post all you want TNS! I love the photos you've shred.


Those we've likely not seen!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, well I have read from the middle backwards to the start and now to get from the middle to here...
> 
> We are having a few days of 21c and sunny here. Lovely. I have been working on catching up and cleaning in the garden.
> 
> Hugs to everyone, I hope all who have been unwell are feeling better and all who are going through stressful times are hanging in there. Like me. :roll:


And we are having 23. We have gone from a very cool August to average and so will finish above average with the last 4 days also round 22 or 23. And for spring the lovely spring weather will disappear!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Pat and I just got back from meeting Lin and her husband and daughter. We really enjoyed our visit and we had a lovely time.
> 
> They are on the way to the airport as I type and will be catching a plane in a couple of hours. What nice people!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lovely shots- is there any way to label photos in iPhoto? Putting them into one folder but is some way of adding the names in Shirley?


I do it by opening a file on my desk top and mailing myself a copy with the information and the pictures (I 'pull' ) the pictures to the desk top and then send myself an email. works for me with the workshops too. Then I save them into the file. on the Imac you click save as to the file - first desktop, then the open file.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi, Great photos. The yarn is great but the horses and caravan tops them all :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Sorry to hear there are issues....hope things settle down soon. How is the baby? I haven't been able to keep up these past few weeks....did I miss pictures?


Serena is wonderful. Four months now and no you havent missed any pictures. Must post another one.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pup lover prayers for DSF


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Post all you want TNS! I love the photos you've shred.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It won't surprise anyone that the problem is Lupe again.
> Thanks for the thoughts Melody!
> Hoping all comes to a positive resolution for you!


Oh dear, that woman! :twisted:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Oh no I remember those days only too well- and we still avoid using it for as long as we can because of the cost of running it.


 :thumbup: Same here. And I only have air conditioning in the living area. But yep, it is very expensive to run.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you for kind words to Betty (Bulldog) busy workerbee and GrandmaPaula- it is just gone mid-night here- and I must get back to rest.
> 
> There are two names on the Birthday list that ring a bell- Binkbrice, has occasionally posted on the Tea Party, and Machriste.
> 
> Happy Birthday to you both!


And happy birthday from me too.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Shirley, so glad you got to meet so many people this year from KP. What a treat for them and for you. Also, thanks for putting the pieces of the story together.
> 
> Julie...Missed a lot of posts apparently and just saw a copy of your post in someone's answer where you know who said you won't be able to see Fale. Glad you have that in writing and it shows just how cruel she is being to the two of you.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had another fun day! I remember how beautiful that area is.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Post all you want TNS! I love the photos you've shred.


I agree! I love seeing all the holiday pictures. Or any pictures as most of them are of parts of the world I'll never see.
I'm looking forward to them!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think this is a great idea. I'll be heading to TX tomorrow for the second of the wedding receptions for my Goddaughter and will be able to pick the brains of two computer wizards (DB developed a web-based auction site for our Mom's things---similar to eBay, but private to our family and DB's son who writes applications (APs) for Apple)...I'll see what they come up with; there may already be something out there where this will fit in.



TNS said:


> Re: the initially silly knitting story which is developing here, great idea to do something for next years KAP. Maybe we could make it a kind of Journalling project where you add your contribution then post it on to another member who requests it. Postage might be an issue though as it is getting very costly to post overseas. Any more ideas? I suppose it could all be done online? I'd be willing to try to put it together if you want to do this... But my computer skills are only moderate (but do have DH and DD who profess to know better than I do!)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

page 54.... getting there.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Serena is wonderful. Four months now and no you havent missed any pictures. Must post another one.


I look forward to another picture. She's growing up so fast!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Those places are rare finds....I'll have to remember that if I ever get up that way as I sure hope to someday.

Your outing sounds wonderful...is it time for DH to start back at teaching yet?

I love seeing the marble chasers....our local appliance store has morphed into a huge interior design mall with small outlets for Keurig, Viking, Apple, Bose, etc. and they have an arboretum type interior with a huge marble chaser center sculpture with about 20 different color marbles going in different direction and through different mazes. I could sit and watch it all day. Also, there's a bubble exhibit where you pull a huluhoop from the well of bubble lotion up over your body and encase yourself in the bubble. DGS loves doing this---especially when he gets it to his chest and it bursts.



Cashmeregma said:


> Shirley, so glad you got to meet so many people this year from KP. What a treat for them and for you. Also, thanks for putting the pieces of the story together.
> 
> Julie...Missed a lot of posts apparently and just saw a copy of your post in someone's answer where you know who said you won't be able to see Fale. Glad you have that in writing and it shows just how cruel she is being to the two of you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning from Georgia! Not much going on here today. Will continue working on "stuff" for the KAP. DD at her classes this morning and then this afternoon has training at a new job she got; has 2 part time jobs again. This new one she will become a barista (sp) at a popular local coffee shop. She is looking forward to it. Weather today.....suppose to be HOT...95F Suppose to get heavy thunderstorms late Saturday.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning -- another gray rainy day....we're caught in a weather pattern that doesn't seem to want to move East (to Carol and Sam and others in Ohio) like it usually does.

I'm supposed to be cleaning (by my own orders) the house today and getting ready for the trip to Texas early tomorrow, but instead I'm caught up in designing a faire isle pattern for Pacer's stranded color workshop. The yarn I found in my stash are black, brown, beige, green, orange and a variegated blend of all those colors. So, I decided to make a cowl/muffler for DH and to design it with fish, boats, house, hearts, hugs and kisses, etc. to personalize it for him. I got out the graph paper and colored pencils last night and finally called it quits about midnight---I'm heading back to it this a.m. I'm so hooked!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That sounds really cool. I found a site awhile back that lets you design your color work n line, which I found fun what little bit I did. Haven't attempted anything as detailed as what you are doing.


RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning -- another gray rainy day....we're caught in a weather pattern that doesn't seem to want to move East (to Carol and Sam and others in Ohio) like it usually does.
> 
> I'm supposed to be cleaning (by my own orders) the house today and getting ready for the trip to Texas early tomorrow, but instead I'm caught up in designing a faire isle pattern for Pacer's stranded color workshop. The yarn I found in my stash are black, brown, beige, green, orange and a variegated blend of all those colors. So, I decided to make a cowl/muffler for DH and to design it with fish, boats, house, hearts, hugs and kisses, etc. to personalize it for him. I got out the graph paper and colored pencils last night and finally called it quits about midnight---I'm heading back to it this a.m. I'm so hooked!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good morning all. Just applied on-line for a position in a needle works store in the city we live in. It might be interesting. Will have to see. They are posting for full time where I only want a strong part time but we will see. I am very sick of the commission fraud and fights and at my age I just don't want the added stress. Also feel that at my age we shouldn't have to be climbing 10ft ladders and lugging around 8x10 heavy wool rugs when there is a store full of able bodies men standing around visiting . And we are dressed up besides. So off my soap box for now.
Finished reading backwards and so enjoyed all the pictures and prayers being said for those needed. Now have to get my coffee made so I can start the day. Today is Thursday so I think I am selling antiques. Will check back latter.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm going to have to look for that website....it sure would make it easier. I think I could probably use Excel to and just use colors to x in the spots following a knitted graph...hmmm.



Gweniepooh said:


> That sounds really cool. I found a site awhile back that lets you design your color work n line, which I found fun what little bit I did. Haven't attempted anything as detailed as what you are doing.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good morning all. Just applied on-line for a position in a needle works store in the city we live in. It might be interesting. Will have to see. They are posting for full time where I only want a strong part time but we will see. I am very sick of the commission fraud and fights and at my age I just don't want the added stress. Also feel that at my age we shouldn't have to be climbing 10ft ladders and lugging around 8x10 heavy wool rugs when there is a store full of able bodies men standing around visiting . And we are dressed up besides. So off my soap box for now.
> Finished reading backwards and so enjoyed all the pictures and prayers being said for those needed. Now have to get my coffee made so I can start the day. Today is Thursday so I think I am selling antiques. Will check back latter.


Will pray for this job for you. I don't blame you for not wanting to climb those ladders or haul heavy rugs. When I first started working at the public library, we had prints of fine art that patrons could check out. I'm deathly afraid of heights so you can imagine how thrilled I was at climbing ladders. althought these were only about 6 ft. But still....
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I wish I knew how to post a video from my sister's blog to the Tea Party. It's a close up of groom swan. She said he was so close to her she had to hold her phone back so she could take the video. 
If anyone wants to see it, here's the link again: http://www.thesedaysofmine.com. I see Shirley, and I think it was Rookie...your name is Jeanette, I think stopped by the other day. She told me she was glad to see you checking out her blog.
Junek


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Uh Oh, I'm about 24 pages behind. Spent a lovely day at the State Fair yesterday. My friend was so caring and we did spend a lot of time sitting in outdoor shaded spots. The Indian Village had lots of trees and a beautiful breeze. From there we checked out the birthing center for cows. About 10 calves were born that day, so we learned that we should go there first and they will text you when a baby is being born. Grandma Paula, I found the kool-aid dyed yarn and that is another place I sat and watched the ladies spinning while my friend went off to do a few things. So exhausted by then that I didn't even think about photos. I used a cane to take pressure off my leg and did get pretty bad but was amazed at how quickly I started to feel better today. I had my 4th cold laser treatment today YAY!! and wound some yarn and have about 6 rows of a scarf knit and no pain at all. Hoping this will keep me from having to have surgery. They are hoping this cold laser therapy will eventually be covered by insurance.
> 
> I am so thrilled to be knitting again. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


~~~SO glad you are knitting again....you do such beautiful work!
In your needlepoint picture, what is the tree-like thing on the left? Curious :?:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Don't think the flowers and veggies are your fault is been a very strange year for gardening


~~~I keep hearing that....but NO hydrangeas at all? wow. I read the Farnmer's Almanac has predicted a winter just as harsh or harsher this next winter.  
It was funny...the 2 poor veggies from the garden....no one could identify them. Poor mishappened cukes. :|


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Wouldn't that be funny? We would have to send them to Caren's farm to be raised by all those lovely GK's of hers and then she could harvest the wools for all of us. You know she could do that in all of her free time, right? I think Joy or Noni might have a farm as well so we could divide them out and share the wonderful animals. LOL


~~~ :lol: :lol: great idea.... :lol:


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Julie: I am so sorry that you must suffer through such torment from Lupe. Maybe you should charge her with alienation of affection besides kidnapping. I think she doesn't want to deal with him once he remembers that you are gone. Think of how confusing this must be for him. I would arm myself with an officer of the law and demand
a meeting with lawyer or police officer to make sure she doesn't take charge. Marge.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Will pray for this job for you. I don't blame you for not wanting to climb those ladders or haul heavy rugs. When I first started working at the public library, we had prints of fine art that patrons could check out. I'm deathly afraid of heights so you can imagine how thrilled I was at climbing ladders. althought these were only about 6 ft. But still....
> Junek


Thanks June, you are so kind, I did fall off the 10 ft one a few months ago coming down the ladder. 
Just finished the baby snug sack and hat, will sen the picture


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

marlark said:


> Julie: I am so sorry that you must suffer through such torment from Lupe. Maybe you should charge her with alienation of affection besides kidnapping. I think she doesn't want to deal with him once he remembers that you are gone. Think of how confusing this must be for him. I would arm myself with an officer of the law and demand
> a meeting with lawyer or police officer to make sure she doesn't take charge. Marge.


I agree with all Marge is saying. Julie, feel so bad for you.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Some pictures my sister had on her blog today....cute title. She called today's blog, "Hummies, wrens, oh my!"
> Junek


~~~GREAT photos! :thumbup: Glad the window was shut!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Are you any closer to getting rid of the mold problem? Worrying about you and the damage mold can do to your health.


~~~Me, too. Your mold issue has been a big one on my mind. I sure hope you are keeping safe!
Hugs.....!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It won't surprise anyone that the problem is Lupe again.
> Thanks for the thoughts Melody!
> Hoping all comes to a positive resolution for you!


~~~AND for you, too!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Spider, love the snug bug.
Rookie, good luck with finding computer program for charting color work. You are so creative.
Darowil, Perfect idea! I really do think I could be happy in a tiny house as long as I could be in nature.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

TNS said:


> Ooh, that storm sounds very atmospheric, scary too..... I see a film opening with you sitting comfortably knitting, storm builds up and your knitting grows and grows, then when the steam rises all around you the close up shows you knitting spiders webs and all sorts of scary creatures.........Oh well, I do have a slightly warped sense of humour
> 
> The spiders start spinning...... Now someone else can continue this piece of nonsense..... Or just ignore it.


~~~What might they be making? blankets? bags? scarves? people? more spiders? other animals? tools? flowers? Are they friendly or not? hmmmmm.....?
:hunf:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

fuzzy wuzzy wrote:
well - i am in seattle - could not get my password to work so made a new account for when i am in seattle.

sam ala fuzzy wuzzy

Hugs and healing vibes to all.



busyworkerbee said:


> Had a chuckle at the temporary name. The wonderful fuzzy wuzzy natives of the highlands of Papua New Guinea are true heroes of WW2. These wonderful men provided so much help to the Australian Soldiers during WW2 when the Japanese military were trying to invade via Papua New Guinea. They were armed only with their native weapons like spears and lead many of our wounded out to aid.


~~~And I have had that rhyme going thru my head since then...like a song that keeps repeating!
Fuzzy wuzzy was a bear, fuzzy wuzzy had no hair
fuzzy wuzzy wasn't fuzzy, was he? :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Ah yes, but a paid waste of time regardless surely. I remember that my 3 weeks of jury duty gave me almost as much money as the unemployment benefits at the time. Best part was, no job search for that period and the income did not impact on unemployment benefits.


~~~ "paid"....about $17/day. Not much of a paycheck.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hopefully I can get this scan to download. A Blue Tit I promised Pacer I would post- he is only small and I plan to use the rest of the yarn to make the cowls she showed for the workshop she is taking. From 75 birds, butterflies & beutiful beasties to knit and crochet.


~~~Very cool!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello...Answers to a few questions:
> The laser treatments are for hands and feet right now. As I get better I will have him help with migraines, etc. I did ask him to treat the area around the neck and top of the back this last appointment. They are hoping that eventually this will be covered by insurance.
> 
> The object to of the left of the needlework frame is a musical marble run made by the Mennonites in Hartville, OH. Each layer of wood has a slightly different size, so as the marbles go down they play a different tone on each wood petal. I will take some photos and see if I can get them uploaded before the update is over.
> ...


~~~WOW....would love to hear it played. The pictures you posted are all so different. Learned something new today! :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good morning all. Just applied on-line for a position in a needle works store in the city we live in. It might be interesting. Will have to see. They are posting for full time where I only want a strong part time but we will see. I am very sick of the commission fraud and fights and at my age I just don't want the added stress. Also feel that at my age we shouldn't have to be climbing 10ft ladders and lugging around 8x10 heavy wool rugs when there is a store full of able bodies men standing around visiting . And we are dressed up besides. So off my soap box for now.
> Finished reading backwards and so enjoyed all the pictures and prayers being said for those needed. Now have to get my coffee made so I can start the day. Today is Thursday so I think I am selling antiques. Will check back latter.


Good luck on the new job. I can sure understand wanting to leave the other one.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yea....that was me. I love her blog.



jknappva said:


> I wish I knew how to post a video from my sister's blog to the Tea Party. It's a close up of groom swan. She said he was so close to her she had to hold her phone back so she could take the video.
> If anyone wants to see it, here's the link again: http://www.thesedaysofmine.com. I see Shirley, and I think it was Rookie...your name is Jeanette, I think stopped by the other day. She told me she was glad to see you checking out her blog.
> Junek


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I keep hearing that....but NO hydrangeas at all? wow. I read the Farnmer's Almanac has predicted a winter just as harsh or harsher this next winter.
> It was funny...the 2 poor veggies from the garden....no one could identify them. Poor mishappened cukes. :|


We have a flower in the gardens, cannot remember the name sorry, has leaves is good sized this year but not one bloom! My astilbe is on the small side this year and did not bloom at all either.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was thinking of trying to track down a pattern for a cardinal, thought they would look nice on the Christmas tree. I try to make a few ornaments to give at Christmas


Just "Googled/Images knitting patterns for cardinals" WOW lots of photo's. All sorts of idea there from knitted - crocheted - cross stitch photo's etc., etc. 
Pinterest also has patterns. 
Lots of choices.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> From me too!


Ditto....birthday wishes for Machristie


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> ......and they knit and knit far into the night when the Super moon cast a golden light unseen in ages. The light glowed with awe filled energy healing there gnarly hands and changing there cackles into lilting laughter. Still they knit on and on until the faeries came out from the twighlight to see what was happening. The yarn was unlike any they had seen. It was almost alive and twisted and blended sides in complicated shapes. Suddenly the Crone's stood up swearing kindness always for truly this was strong magic. The wool had shape-shifted into a marvelous magical home for our Mellie!


~~~and one knitter's piece became a net to capture the landlord! Wrapped in the magic net he vowed to make everything right...immediately!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thanks you for the birthday wishes. It's a strange birthday. My two daughters are both out of town, one up at the new lake home (painting, painting) and the other in NY at the US Open. Jack saw his cardiologist yesterday who several times expressed surprise to see him on this side of the grass. I think we all are. He continues to get a bit better each day in small ways. So I'm just grateful for each day with him. I'll celebrate with my two daughters when we are able and have no trouble with that. I'm going back to work this afternoon, and that's always a joy for me. We have lots of home health coming in, so life is not boring. Hope to go back to swimming tomorrow morning. Little by little...Wish I could fatten Jack up a bit. He loses weight when he goes into hosp., and doesn't have any to lose.


~~~We'll take whatever progress there is. Good news. Sure wish I could share some of my weight with him! I'd gladly give some up! Continued wishes for forward progress.
Celebrating a birthday later just extends the joy...and makes it more rewarding.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Didn't realise so many countries named mountains 3 Sisters.

Drei Schwestern (Three Sisters) in Switzerland.
Eiger, Monch & Jungfrau.
Stunning area to visit when one is touring Switzerland.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> So be aware when you see a lady and her knitting, she could very well cast a spell on you. Her spells are for peace and health.


~~~It might depend on the wood in the needles....different woods create different knitting. Some good...and maybe some not so good....sumac (sp?) oak, pine, bamboo, ash, so many woods....so many options...Does the mood of the knitter infuse the wool?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just back from the best birthday treat ever from my darling beautiful, clever, wonderful DD! We started off at The V & A museum for the wedding dress exhibition. They were lovely and some dating back to 1800. A lot of the others were off the catwalk and never used for a wedding and there were a few celeb dresses too, and of course, one from Vivian Westwood! The only Royal one was Camilla's that she wore to marry Prince Charles.
> So....after the museum, we headed off for my mystery afternoon tea, which turned out to be at the top of the Shard! For those who don't know, this is the one-year-old, tallest building in Europe. We went up in the super fast, stomach churning lift to the 32nd floor, although I thing there are actually 59 floors in all. The view was amazing! We started off with a very nice cocktail, hic - and then on to afternoon tea, see pics which don't do it justice!!. A fantastic day and one I will never forget. Wonder how DD is going to beat that next year....?!!!!


~~~Don't you just love those special times with DD? Better than any tangible gift! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Pat and I just got back from meeting Lin and her husband and daughter. We really enjoyed our visit and we had a lovely time.
> 
> They are on the way to the airport as I type and will be catching a plane in a couple of hours. What nice people!!


~~~Nice nice pics! These meetings make any trip that much richer! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> No, you get it if you showed up for your day.
> 
> I can remember when one of my payroll departments wanted to implement a policy where employees were to voluntarily report their "earnings" for jury duty so that payroll could deduct that amount from their vacation pay for the day and report it on the W-2....I think I just looked at them dumbfounded before I let them know that it would cost more to set up the programming and administer/police that policy than to just let the employees collect the extra $20.00 as a small token that we recognized that they had to burn a vacation day.
> 
> I recall thinking that that 20 minute meeting was 20 minutes I'd never get back in my life...thought that for quite a few of the meaningless meetings.


~~~You had to use a vacation day? I don't approve of that.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~It might depend on the wood in the needles....different woods create different knitting. Some good...and maybe some not so good....sumac (sp?) oak, pine, bamboo, ash, so many woods....so many options...Does the mood of the knitter infuse the wool?


most definitely, I think the mood of the knitter affects the wool/yarn and finished product.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

So the roofers found, between the edge of the roof and the soffit a 1920 Montgomery Ward Cataloge #93 not in great shape but very legible and surprisingly good shape for where its been for 94 years and what looks to be a piece of satin embroidered with flowers that is in surprisingly good shape as well. Not sure that it is done by hand, really hard to tell.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> ok, good news and bad news. had an Ah ha (?) moment last night when talking to a friend, DH has been taking a medicine that when he took it years ago had this same effect on him. Just general malaise, not feeling good, tired all the time, no interest in intimacy, just not himself, no personality. Told him this morning to quit taking it. Its for his triglycerides so will contact dr. Cant believe I forgot about that. Cant wait to see if and how much he improves.
> 
> Mom just called she took DSF to dr for results on biopsy of prostate that they did a couple of weeks ago. Did I mention that? If not sorry, anywho, he has prostate cancer. Goes for bone scan and a CAT scan tomorrow then will know more. His birthday is in September and his brother is flying in next Thursday for a surprise for him. Will be bittersweet. All prayers appreciated.
> 
> Happy Birthday to those celebrating and prayers and hugs for all!!


~~~Prayers are there...my DH had prostate cancer several years ago...and is fully clean today. The rate of cure is high.
Will concentrate on that outcome for all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think this is a great idea. I'll be heading to TX tomorrow for the second of the wedding receptions for my Goddaughter and will be able to pick the brains of two computer wizards (DB developed a web-based auction site for our Mom's things---similar to eBay, but private to our family and DB's son who writes applications (APs) for Apple)...I'll see what they come up with; there may already be something out there where this will fit in.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Oh, and have a good, safe trip!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I learned to crochet first, and I am not sure I would have had I not had a good teacher face to face (my MIL). Like knitting, it's learning to "read the stitches," and once you have that, you will find it all makes sense, I think. I wish I could sit down with you and show you a few tricks about "reading." I've noticed that is something the videos don't give people--and I agree that they go way too fast.


~~~I wish you could, too. That is what I have thought, I don't know what the stitches are supposed to look like. I do have that for knitting and can see errors, etc. Crochet is just a mystery. Maybe you can put together a teaching video about that? I think it would be great hit...and I'd be first in line to buy it! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Those tiny houses are adorable, but I would have to downsize a lot to make it work.


~~~Is there room for a stash? That's a must-have!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good morning all!! Nice cool rainy morning here again today, and Ryssa is full of vim and vigor, keep having to tell her "NO" as she keeps trying to chew on non chewing things. She has plenty of toys to chew on thankfully, so she's fairly easily diverted, just doing an unusual lot of the diverting this morning. 
Hope everyone is feeling and doing well today. 
Hugs! Oh No, now she has Davids dirty sock from somewhere. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning -- another gray rainy day....we're caught in a weather pattern that doesn't seem to want to move East (to Carol and Sam and others in Ohio) like it usually does.
> 
> I'm supposed to be cleaning (by my own orders) the house today and getting ready for the trip to Texas early tomorrow, but instead I'm caught up in designing a faire isle pattern for Pacer's stranded color workshop. The yarn I found in my stash are black, brown, beige, green, orange and a variegated blend of all those colors. So, I decided to make a cowl/muffler for DH and to design it with fish, boats, house, hearts, hugs and kisses, etc. to personalize it for him. I got out the graph paper and colored pencils last night and finally called it quits about midnight---I'm heading back to it this a.m. I'm so hooked!


Rainy days are so good for working on inside projects. Can't wait to see what you end up with, sounds fantastic. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good morning all. Just applied on-line for a position in a needle works store in the city we live in. It might be interesting. Will have to see. They are posting for full time where I only want a strong part time but we will see. I am very sick of the commission fraud and fights and at my age I just don't want the added stress. Also feel that at my age we shouldn't have to be climbing 10ft ladders and lugging around 8x10 heavy wool rugs when there is a store full of able bodies men standing around visiting . And we are dressed up besides. So off my soap box for now.
> Finished reading backwards and so enjoyed all the pictures and prayers being said for those needed. Now have to get my coffee made so I can start the day. Today is Thursday so I think I am selling antiques. Will check back latter.


Fingers and toes crossed for the job you applied for works out to be a great fit and that you get it. 
Lovely sleep sack and hat. :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Just talked to mom DSF has been given a Gleeson scale number of 6,meaning it is not the slowest growing cancer but the scale goes to 10 so its not the fastest either. The doctor already mentioned radiation and surgery before the tests they are doing today. His PSA is 7 something


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good morning all. Just applied on-line for a position in a needle works store in the city we live in. It might be interesting. Will have to see. They are posting for full time where I only want a strong part time but we will see. I am very sick of the commission fraud and fights and at my age I just don't want the added stress. Also feel that at my age we shouldn't have to be climbing 10ft ladders and lugging around 8x10 heavy wool rugs when there is a store full of able bodies men standing around visiting . And we are dressed up besides. So off my soap box for now.
> Finished reading backwards and so enjoyed all the pictures and prayers being said for those needed. Now have to get my coffee made so I can start the day. Today is Thursday so I think I am selling antiques. Will check back latter.


~~~Fingers doubly crossed for a positive application result!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I plan to run the listing through Sept and if nothing happens, will take it off the market until the Spring.



jknappva said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you have health problems. Hope things can be resolved without surgery.
> And also sorry for the disappointing offers for your house.
> Perhaps talking it off the market for a while and then re-listing it will bring better luck.
> Junek


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> We have a flower in the gardens, cannot remember the name sorry, has leaves is good sized this year but not one bloom! My astilbe is on the small side this year and did not bloom at all either.


~~~climate change is a reality! I don't remember a summer with no hydrangeas at all. :?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> most definitely, I think the mood of the knitter affects the wool/yarn and finished product.


~~~I think the three sisters...wherever they are...could be woven into this story, too! I think we have seen 3 settings for 3 sisters, right? No? not sure, but I'll be we could find some more.....


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> So the roofers found, between the edge of the roof and the soffit a 1920 Montgomery Ward Cataloge #93 not in great shape but very legible and surprisingly good shape for where its been for 94 years and what looks to be a piece of satin embroidered with flowers that is in surprisingly good shape as well. Not sure that it is done by hand, really hard to tell.


~~~Is the satin frameable? Sounds interesting....


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

You're right. Although my back did bother me, I tended to ignore it. Now I think about it all the time.



darowil said:


> Doesn't sound like a very helpful medical! However of course the issues where there before but it doesn't seem like it when you get told. I guess you suddenly feel them all now as well!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Spider said:


> Thanks June, you are so kind, I did fall off the 10 ft one a few months ago coming down the ladder.
> Just finished the baby snug sack and hat, will sen the picture


I hope you didn't hurt yourself badly when you fell...I probably would have said I'm not climbing that anymore and if they wanted to fire me, I'd go home and collect unemployment!!
The baby set is darling. I'm glad you had time to knit. You stay so busy with work and cleaning.
How is DH liking his job since he's been working for a while?
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

budasha said:


> I plan to run the listing through Sept and if nothing happens, will take it off the market until the Spring.


I am in the same position re the house. Disappointing but there is nothing other than lowering the price that I can do, and I can 't afford to do that.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yea....that was me. I love her blog.


You really should check her blog today so you can see the video of Groom Swan. He's become a real pet!
Junek


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Mine has only been on the market since July and I don't think it's long enough to merit lowering the price. Prices of new homes here are increasing by $20,000 so the value of a resale is there. Hope that it's the same where you are.



martina said:


> I am in the same position re the house. Disappointing but there is nothing other than lowering the price that I can do, and I can 't afford to do that.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> So the roofers found, between the edge of the roof and the soffit a 1920 Montgomery Ward Cataloge #93 not in great shape but very legible and surprisingly good shape for where its been for 94 years and what looks to be a piece of satin embroidered with flowers that is in surprisingly good shape as well. Not sure that it is done by hand, really hard to tell.


WOW!! Great find!
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

budasha said:


> Mine has only been on the market since July and I don't think it's long enough to merit lowering the price. Prices of new homes here are increasing by $20,000 so the value of a resale is there. Hope that it's the same where you are.


Mine has been on sale for 18months. no offers, two different agents and two price reductions later I am beginning to think it won't sell at all. As house prices are rising in the area I want to live, I am rather disheartened just now.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cmaliza, oh but of course room for yarn. It will be in the loft as at 72 I do not feel like climbing a ladder daily.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~and one knitter's piece became a net to capture the landlord! Wrapped in the magic net he vowed to make everything right...immediately!


And new nets appeared flowing across the world and bringing all of us on KTP to a glorious knitapalooza!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here it is Rookie....I had to search my files for it. http://www.tricksyknitter.com and click on chart maker at the top.


RookieRetiree said:


> I'm going to have to look for that website....it sure would make it easier. I think I could probably use Excel to and just use colors to x in the spots following a knitted graph...hmmm.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jknappva said:


> I wish I knew how to post a video from my sister's blog to the Tea Party. It's a close up of groom swan. She said he was so close to her she had to hold her phone back so she could take the video.
> If anyone wants to see it, here's the link again: http://www.thesedaysofmine.com. I see Shirley, and I think it was Rookie...your name is Jeanette, I think stopped by the other day. She told me she was glad to see you checking out her blog.
> Junek


I enjoyed the video. Thank you for posting and your sister for her work.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> Mine has only been on the market since July and I don't think it's long enough to merit lowering the price. Prices of new homes here are increasing by $20,000 so the value of a resale is there. Hope that it's the same where you are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> fuzzy wuzzy wrote:
> well - i am in seattle - could not get my password to work so made a new account for when i am in seattle.
> 
> sam ala fuzzy wuzzy
> ...


I had forgotten that one. From my childhood, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, that woman! :twisted:


My application papers have been posted now on Tuesday to get the Guardianship people to look at what they are doing to us both. You cannot interfere with Her Majesty's Mail- but I do expect a bit of 'Shit to hit the fan', if you will excuse the British- when the family finds out what I have done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

marlark said:


> Julie: I am so sorry that you must suffer through such torment from Lupe. Maybe you should charge her with alienation of affection besides kidnapping. I think she doesn't want to deal with him once he remembers that you are gone. Think of how confusing this must be for him. I would arm myself with an officer of the law and demand
> a meeting with lawyer or police officer to make sure she doesn't take charge. Marge.


I am taking steps in that direction, Marge- by getting the Guardianship people involved- in Britain and NZ we would call them, Age Concern.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Is the satin frameable? Sounds interesting....


Yes i believe it is its in pretty good shape and not really discolored


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just visited the blog. Loved the video of the groom swan. Her blog is very good. 


RookieRetiree said:


> Yea....that was me. I love her blog.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

For those who wanted to hear the musical marble run. Won't sound as good as in person, but will give you an idea how the tone changes. Have a few runaway marbles. LOL

I hope this video works. My first one if it does. Tried one before but it didn't work. Had to laugh, it said plug in, do you trust this site, or something like that, and it was KP.

I guess Kiwi got it to work, sideways though. LOL
I can't pull it up on my computer. Strange.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I enjoyed the video. Thank you for posting and your sister for her work.


I'm glad you enjoyed it. For her, it's play. She loves taking pictures and loves it when people enjoy them!
Junek


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> For those who wanted to hear the musical marble run. Won't sound as good as in person, but will give you an idea how the tone changes. Have a few runaway marbles. LOL
> 
> I hope this video works. My first one if it does. Tried one before but it didn't work. Had to laugh, it said plug in, do you trust this site, or something like that, and it was KP.


Loved it! Had to hold my laptop onto its side, ha! Beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I wish you could, too. That is what I have thought, I don't know what the stitches are supposed to look like. I do have that for knitting and can see errors, etc. Crochet is just a mystery. Maybe you can put together a teaching video about that? I think it would be great hit...and I'd be first in line to buy it! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oh, I wouldn't sell it, for sure, but I have thought about it--just don't know how to set up and all. Maybe I'll write up something first and see (pictures might well do the same thing?).


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just visited the blog. Loved the video of the groom swan. Her blog is very good.


She said Bride swan isn't quite as friendly as the Groom...he's sort of adopted her and at times will eat from her hand.
She usually has something different in her blog each day.
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I think the three sisters...wherever they are...could be woven into this story, too! I think we have seen 3 settings for 3 sisters, right? No? not sure, but I'll be we could find some more.....


We have a Three Sisters (set of volcanoes) here in New Mexico also.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dinner in the Fingerlakes high up overlooking Skaneateles from the 1820 House, a restaurant. If you only saw the house you would never know that inside a chef extraordinaire works and lives with his family upstairs. A lovely garden to feed us fresh veggies with and a view that is like being in Heaven.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Photos from down at the lake where it was quite cloudy at that time.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> You're right. Although my back did bother me, I tended to ignore it. Now I think about it all the time.


{{{{LIZ}}}} (An ever so gentle hug) I hope they are able to help with it.



Lurker 2 said:


> My application papers have been posted now on Tuesday to get the Guardianship people to look at what they are doing to us both. You cannot interfere with Her Majesty's Mail- but I do expect a bit of 'Shit to hit the fan', if you will excuse the British- when the family finds out what I have done.


That woman is just unreal. I am glad you've reached out to the Guardianship folks and hope they can offer some real help. I am sending good thoughts for you and Fale!

I'm working on photos today and hope to be able to post them soon. I've just realized I have five patterns in the process of being actually finished, so that's good--just have to get the work done.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Dinner in the Fingerlakes high up overlooking Skaneateles from the 1820 House, a restaurant. If you only saw the house you would never know that inside a chef extraordinaire works and lives with his family upstairs. A lovely garden to feed us fresh veggies with and a view that is like being in Heaven.


That looks like my kind of place!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> That looks like my kind of place!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

How exciting that you have so many patterns ready for release. Yay. Great job Sorlenna.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie...Sure hope good comes from this. "You know who" likes to think she can do whatever she wants to you and get away with it. Looks like she picked the wrong lady. Hope you get the help & support you need with this. Hope the friends within the family that you have will remain friends and not just blindly go to her side.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So sorry for those with problems. Spider, I've been down the back problem for over 10 yrs. with a double herniated disc and the pain was just intolerable. I couldn't even breathe when it hit. Awful to walk too. Thank goodness the cortisone shots helped me. Phew. Hope you get help too. Have you been left with any long-term problems from your ladder fall. Hope you find a job without all the climbing and lifting.

Visited June's sister's blog and it is so lovely.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> We have a Three Sisters (set of volcanoes) here in New Mexico also.


I've been to the 3 sisters in Italy, which I imagine are the same ones as in Switzerland, just the other side. We stayed in Italy and went home through Switzerland. Could see Austria on the other side of the lake at one point where a friend of mine was from.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I sure have missed a lot. Just found the photos of Julie's weaving. It looks like it will be wonderful. Can't wait to see it as it progresses. As to the weight loss. My goodness is it hard. Especially when walking is so difficult. I used to think that women and men just let themselves go as they got older, but boy did I get a lesson in life.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Didn't realise so many countries named mountains 3 Sisters.
> 
> Drei Schwestern (Three Sisters) in Switzerland.
> Eiger, Monch & Jungfrau.
> Stunning area to visit when one is touring Switzerland.


Ours is named after the local Aborginals Dreamtime that they were 3 sisters who for some reason were turned to stone.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~You had to use a vacation day? I don't approve of that.


That was my reaction as well to using up holidays for it- but then I thought from the employers perspective- why should they have to pay someone a days pay when they are not there? So no idea what the answer is- unless they also got paid there normal pay but then think how much more the legal system would cost.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from France. Had a lovey day visiting friends wigh DS and GF. Wonderful food and wine. Very lazy day. Sorry I can't post photos today as DS is sorting out my computer and I am on my tablet.

sending healing vibes snd hugs to all.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I wish I knew how to post a video from my sister's blog to the Tea Party. It's a close up of groom swan. She said he was so close to her she had to hold her phone back so she could take the video.
> If anyone wants to see it, here's the link again: http://www.thesedaysofmine.com. I see Shirley, and I think it was Rookie...your name is Jeanette, I think stopped by the other day. She told me she was glad to see you checking out her blog.
> Junek


Just checked out the video. He really got close to her didn't he. If that video was taken with a phone camera she did incredibly well! She is such a talented lady, thank you for the link to her blog. How does she find the time to post every day and take all those fantastic pictures?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Photos from down at the lake where it was quite cloudy at that time.


Water is just so relaxing- a view over water would be fantastic. Love cruises, even short ones.
The marbles sounded great- so musical.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Here in England you can get paid by your employer and if they won't pay the Court will. They are required to give you the time off, though.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> For those who wanted to hear the musical marble run.
> 
> That was awesome!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from France. Had a lovey day visiting friends wigh DS and GF. Wonderful food and wine. Very lazy day. Sorry I can't post photos today as DS is sorting out my computer and I am on my tablet.
> 
> sending healing vibes snd hugs to all.


And Good Morning from Adelaide. Woke up very early this morning- wonder what will happen tomorrow when I will be starting the TP? It's 6 am here and I think that is about 4.30 EST therefore Sam starts at 6.30 my time at this time of the year. SO tomorrows might be late starting or not depending on how I sleep!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

When I was in Oregon, the mountains in the distance from my DB's place (Cascades) also have three peaks called the Three Sisters.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three_Sisters_(Oregon)

Also in my Avatar photo.



kiwifrau said:


> Didn't realise so many countries named mountains 3 Sisters.
> 
> Drei Schwestern (Three Sisters) in Switzerland.
> Eiger, Monch & Jungfrau.
> Stunning area to visit when one is touring Switzerland.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> So the roofers found, between the edge of the roof and the soffit a 1920 Montgomery Ward Cataloge #93 not in great shape but very legible and surprisingly good shape for where its been for 94 years and what looks to be a piece of satin embroidered with flowers that is in surprisingly good shape as well. Not sure that it is done by hand, really hard to tell.


Isn't it interesting what people used for insulation way back when. A neighbor found some 1920's newspapers a few years ago & they looked at grain prices, it had been higher in 1920 than it was on the day they found them :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Ours is named after the local Aborginals Dreamtime that they were 3 sisters who for some reason were turned to stone.


How interesting. Thanks Darowil. A lot of history we don't know.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Water is just so relaxing- a view over water would be fantastic. Love cruises, even short ones.
> The marbles sounded great- so musical.


So glad some of you can hear the marbles.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> And Good Morning from Adelaide. Woke up very early this morning- wonder what will happen tomorrow when I will be starting the TP? It's 6 am here and I think that is about 4.30 EST therefore Sam starts at 6.30 my time at this time of the year. SO tomorrows might be late starting or not depending on how I sleep!


I'm sure no-one will complain if you start a bit later because you managed a good sleep!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

About 6:30pm here and I am hoping I have no more disappearing messages. lol.

No calls from the lawyer today, and the landlords-property manager never showed up either. Good.


I decided we were going out today together to do something other then sit around this darn apartment. We went out for a walk downtown, got a cold drink and window shopped. Had some lunch and then on the way home I picked up the forms and entry cards for my stuff to put in our fair. I already have stuff filled out for the fair the weekend before ours in Arthur.

going back to catch up.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Dinner in the Fingerlakes high up overlooking Skaneateles from the 1820 House, a restaurant. If you only saw the house you would never know that inside a chef extraordinaire works and lives with his family upstairs. A lovely garden to feed us fresh veggies with and a view that is like being in Heaven.


Beautiful pictures!! You would never be bored there!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It worked fine on my computer....even was right side up! thanks


Cashmeregma said:


> For those who wanted to hear the musical marble run. Won't sound as good as in person, but will give you an idea how the tone changes. Have a few runaway marbles. LOL
> 
> I hope this video works. My first one if it does. Tried one before but it didn't work. Had to laugh, it said plug in, do you trust this site, or something like that, and it was KP.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I wonder why they are called three brothers or maybe there are somewhere....


Sorlenna said:


> We have a Three Sisters (set of volcanoes) here in New Mexico also.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry for those with problems. Spider, I've been down the back problem for over 10 yrs. with a double herniated disc and the pain was just intolerable. I couldn't even breathe when it hit. Awful to walk too. Thank goodness the cortisone shots helped me. Phew. Hope you get help too. Have you been left with any long-term problems from your ladder fall. Hope you find a job without all the climbing and lifting.
> 
> Visited June's sister's blog and it is so lovely.


She's always so delighted when any of you visit her blog.
I think it's special but then I'm a little biased!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful pictures Daralene.


Cashmeregma said:


> Dinner in the Fingerlakes high up overlooking Skaneateles from the 1820 House, a restaurant. If you only saw the house you would never know that inside a chef extraordinaire works and lives with his family upstairs. A lovely garden to feed us fresh veggies with and a view that is like being in Heaven.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How interesting. Thanks Darowil. A lot of history we don't know.


If Nicho catches up with this she may well have more idea than me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It worked fine on my computer....even was right side up! thanks


Fortunately mine was right side up as well, might have had a few problems trying to turn the computer sideways. guess I could have tried on the iPad.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just checked out the video. He really got close to her didn't he. If that video was taken with a phone camera she did incredibly well! She is such a talented lady, thank you for the link to her blog. How does she find the time to post every day and take all those fantastic pictures?


Not working except occasionally at their business gives her a lot of time. And her camera is usually with her. But when she's working in her yard, it's probably on the deck. But her phone takes good pictures, too. I think it's all in the eye of the photographer.
I'm glad you stopped by!

Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I hope this video works. My first one if it does. Tried one before but it didn't work. Had to laugh, it said plug in, do you trust this site, or something like that, and it was KP.
> 
> quote]
> 
> It came up right side up for me....loved the sound of the marbles. KP is a very public forum and my computer guy insists that the viruses that my virus protector catches are coming from this site (as well as some of the other blogs); but not usually from the retail sites. So best to be wary of KP and all other public forums.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

caught up and I am off for now to watch a movie, and finish off a baby blanket for my friends newly born preemie. Will post when done. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I won't be on here until late tomorrow...I'll keep looking for the newest posting from Darowil. I'll be pulling it up on my phone or eReader because I'm not taking the laptop to Texas. We'll be near Houston at DB's totally remodeled house since we were last there. We'll meet up with 2 other brothers and one sister and some of their families too. Then the reception on Saturday and back here on Sunday. A very quick trip...but we did our celebrating of their wedding ceremony in Hawaii!! We can go back to Texas again sometime when DH isn't at work...we also have DGS while DD#2 goes on her world-wide business trip.

Here's what has kept me busy nearly all day. First, I was searching to find motifs that already were workable in the 36 stitch chart and then played around and played around. I still have some background colors to fix, etc. but this is my nearly finished design for Pacer's stranded color workshop at the KAP. This will be a cowl (neck warmer) for DH. I had it all drawn out on graphing paper..and then had fun transferring it to the chart in the website that Gwen shared...thanks so much Gwen. You may have to sign up for the website (free) and then search for the chart titled KAP stranded color workshop from RookieRetiree. I hope you all can see it. If not, I guess I can scan it and send it that way. Let me know what you think...I'm so new at this, I don't know what I don't know so welcome any and all critique.

Okay, off to eat dinner and to pack for early a.m. flight.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> She's always so delighted when any of you visit her blog.
> I think it's special but then I'm a little biased!
> Junek


I had a really good time poking around your sis's blog but didn't see that I could leave her a comment. Please tell her we love her pix, esp the Groom Swan video!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I won't be on here until late tomorrow...I'll keep looking for the newest posting from Darowil. I'll be pulling it up on my phone or eReader because I'm not taking the laptop to Texas. We'll be near Houston at DB's totally remodeled house since we were last there. We'll meet up with 2 other brothers and one sister and some of their families too. Then the reception on Saturday and back here on Sunday. A very quick trip...but we did our celebrating of their wedding ceremony in Hawaii!! We can go back to Texas again sometime when DH isn't at work...we also have DGS while DD#2 goes on her world-wide business trip.
> 
> Here's what has kept me busy nearly all day. First, I was searching to find motifs that already were workable in the 36 stitch chart and then played around and played around. I still have some background colors to fix, etc. but this is my nearly finished design for Pacer's stranded color workshop at the KAP. This will be a cowl (neck warmer) for DH. I had it all drawn out on graphing paper..and then had fun transferring it to the chart in the website that Gwen shared...thanks so much Gwen. You may have to sign up for the website (free) and then search for the chart titled KAP stranded color workshop from RookieRetiree. I hope you all can see it. If not, I guess I can scan it and send it that way. Let me know what you think...I'm so new at this, I don't know what I don't know so welcome any and all critique.
> 
> Okay, off to eat dinner and to pack for early a.m. flight.


Love the look of the waves. That will be a busy design. Are you using the colors shown?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning -- another gray rainy day....we're caught in a weather pattern that doesn't seem to want to move East (to Carol and Sam and others in Ohio) like it usually does.
> 
> I'm supposed to be cleaning (by my own orders) the house today and getting ready for the trip to Texas early tomorrow, but instead I'm caught up in designing a faire isle pattern for Pacer's stranded color workshop. The yarn I found in my stash are black, brown, beige, green, orange and a variegated blend of all those colors. So, I decided to make a cowl/muffler for DH and to design it with fish, boats, house, hearts, hugs and kisses, etc. to personalize it for him. I got out the graph paper and colored pencils last night and finally called it quits about midnight---I'm heading back to it this a.m. I'm so hooked!


Just a note to everyone taking my class, I will provide the charts to knit what I posted earlier this week. Rookie wanted to come up with her own design which is also good. It is not required to design your own designs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Love the look of the waves. That will be a busy design. Are you using the colors shown?


Not quite....the color key didn't have a variegated. I plan on using black for the top and bottom borders, then a tan and orange and brown checkerboard for a couple of rows for top and bottom and then do the rest of the design in the center of the cowl. I'll use the brown and blue for sure and then maybe an orange for the hearts (may do a hugs and kisses one instead) ... not sure about the green yet -- those fish may be the variegated. Still playing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I had a really good time poking around your sis's blog but didn't see that I could leave her a comment. Please tell her we love her pix, esp the Groom Swan video!


I didn't know to leave a comment either, so please tell her how much I enjoyed it too. Such a beautiful lady with gorgeous photographs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PupLover...Quite the find with that catalog. Must have been so much fun looking through it.

Bonnie...I never knew there would be anything that was cheaper now that it was back then. So interesting.

Melody...Hang in there Hon. Something has to happen soon. They could be in for much more trouble if your health starts to suffer. Hoping things change for you real soon. You just reminded me about the Fiber Festival coming up in the Finger Lakes. I need to check that out. I'm sure your beautiful knitting will sell.

Purple...Sounds like such a beautiful time in France.

DH and I can't take a big vacation till this house gets paid for so we are enjoying our day trips. Mind you, only had a few the last 2 weeks, but school is starting soon so DH realized we needed to do something with my encouragement. I am loving it. While waiting between the boat ride and dinner time we drove around the lake and I must say, there were a few times where it was a little harrowing. Narrowed to one lane and you could tell the road had been washed out at one point, but restored. If you met someone coming the other way, one or the other had to find a place to pull off. It was a little adventure till we got back to regular roads. I'm a little tired but it was such a nice way to get tired.

I'm so thrilled some of you are getting to see and hear the musical marble run. So funny that I can't. I was going to delete it but saw June's post saying she saw it so left it on.

June...I even went to many other days on your sister's blog and other months. There are awards there. Are they awards she has won or just ads for bloggers?

Rookie...That is something that many viruses are from this site. Is it the ads? I have occasionally clicked on one by accident when trying to do something else. I hope you have a safe trip to Texas. It's a long way but nothing compared to Hawaii. Speaking of TX., I miss Dreamweaver. Your KAP Stranded Color
chart is fabulous and I don't see anything missing. Mind you, I wouldn't know and am only going by how it looks. Great job.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Speaking of TX., I miss Dreamweaver. Your KAP Stranded Color
> chart is fabulous and I don't see anything missing. Mind you, I wouldn't know and am only going by how it looks. Great job.
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup


Thanks very much...I'm still tinkering with the design...might swap out the hearts and put in x's and o's. I'm also playing around with the colors.

I miss Dreamweaver, too, but last I talked with her, she's planning on being at the KAP...I sure hope so.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My computer guru says that the viruses are put out on public forums as "piggy back" on people's comments, etc. and can be lurking anywhere there isn't a protected connection...so always have your virus protectors and spyware updated.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Has khinkle/Ohio Kathy been on here lately? I have a question about the 6 PM class she's doing at KAP.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> Here in England you can get paid by your employer and if they won't pay the Court will. They are required to give you the time off, though.


I think here we get our wages & definitely don't have to use holiday time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The chart is great Rookie!!! Hope you have a calm flight tomorrow and a wonderful fast and furious weekend.



RookieRetiree said:


> I won't be on here until late tomorrow...I'll keep looking for the newest posting from Darowil. I'll be pulling it up on my phone or eReader because I'm not taking the laptop to Texas. We'll be near Houston at DB's totally remodeled house since we were last there. We'll meet up with 2 other brothers and one sister and some of their families too. Then the reception on Saturday and back here on Sunday. A very quick trip...but we did our celebrating of their wedding ceremony in Hawaii!! We can go back to Texas again sometime when DH isn't at work...we also have DGS while DD#2 goes on her world-wide business trip.
> 
> Here's what has kept me busy nearly all day. First, I was searching to find motifs that already were workable in the 36 stitch chart and then played around and played around. I still have some background colors to fix, etc. but this is my nearly finished design for Pacer's stranded color workshop at the KAP. This will be a cowl (neck warmer) for DH. I had it all drawn out on graphing paper..and then had fun transferring it to the chart in the website that Gwen shared...thanks so much Gwen. You may have to sign up for the website (free) and then search for the chart titled KAP stranded color workshop from RookieRetiree. I hope you all can see it. If not, I guess I can scan it and send it that way. Let me know what you think...I'm so new at this, I don't know what I don't know so welcome any and all critique.
> 
> Okay, off to eat dinner and to pack for early a.m. flight.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I haven't seen her but you can pm her at kehinkle.


Kansas g-ma said:


> Has khinkle/Ohio Kathy been on here lately? I have a question about the 6 PM class she's doing at KAP.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks....I've been meaning to ask how Brantley's been doing? Hope he's all healed.

DD#1 got her PIC line removed so is also heading to the wedding reception. She's really looking forward to seeing some people and something other than the walls of her house!

One of the things I really like about my family is that when we're together, we just chill and eat and drink; we don't have to be going & doing. We will of course be going to the reception on Saturday--but Friday night will be around the backyard BBQ and Sunday morning, we'll all get together around the pool at the hotel. We've been getting more storms and they're in the forecast for tomorrow, so I'm praying that we don't have any delays or turbulent flying...I have my motion sickness pills already.



Gweniepooh said:


> The chart is great Rookie!!! Hope you have a calm flight tomorrow and a wonderful fast and furious weekend.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't it interesting what people used for insulation way back when. A neighbor found some 1920's newspapers a few years ago & they looked at grain prices, it had been higher in 1920 than it was on the day they found them :roll:


I think they had been tucked away in the attic and slipped down inside the wall i don't think they were intended as insulation or we would have found more than 1


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I haven't seen her but you can pm her at kehinkle.


TY-- I left out the "e". Had tried PM but will try again with the right handle.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DD#1 got her PIC line removed so is also heading to the wedding reception. She's really looking forward to seeing some people and something other than the walls of her house!
> 
> One of the things I really like about my family is that when we're together, we just chill and eat and drink; we don't have to be going & doing. We will of course be going to the reception on Saturday--but Friday night will be around the backyard BBQ and Sunday morning, we'll all get together around the pool at the hotel. We've been getting more storms and they're in the forecast for tomorrow, so I'm praying that we don't have any delays or turbulent flying...I have my motion sickness pills already.


How great- that will help her feel she is getting better. Anf lcovely that she can join the rest of the family. I family get on very well just sitting around chatting. Can go for weeks even months woithout contact even though we are mostly in the same city and yet when we do catch up we alwyas get on well. Whether it be everyone, a few or just two. It's great isn't it. Jurt as well when there are lots-imaging if we tried to keep close contact with them all- would have no time for KP!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> And Good Morning from Adelaide. Woke up very early this morning- wonder what will happen tomorrow when I will be starting the TP? It's 6 am here and I think that is about 4.30 EST therefore Sam starts at 6.30 my time at this time of the year. SO tomorrows might be late starting or not depending on how I sleep!


It doesn't matter what time the new one starts, you hardly need to get up that early just to start.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Rookie, have a great weekend with your family. Great that your daughter got rid of the PIC line & can go too.
Daralene, great pictures, what a nice day out. 
Had a very busy day today, I decided to go through the cold room & empty any spoiled, old or unwanted items from jars so got all those cleaned then did another wheel barrel full of corn. I thought that would almost be enough for the day but then my son called & wanted me to help him cut up 1/2 of his elk, we'll do the other 1/2 tomorrow or Sat., so that took until suppertime. Rushed home to make supper, then when it was ready DH called to say he was bringing home 2 friends, good thing I had cooked extra corn onthe cob & potatoes! Needless to say, I'm ready for bed.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny France. GS1 is coming for the week end and also one of GFs younger sisters, so we will have a house full. Not much planned for today.

Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.

Some photos from where we had lunch yesterday...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

What a lovely place!! You sure are getting in lots of fun times on this trip to France. Has school started there yet?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> About 6:30pm here and I am hoping I have no more disappearing messages. lol.
> 
> No calls from the lawyer today, and the landlords-property manager never showed up either. Good.
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Rookie - You're a brave woman! That looks like a complicated pattern you've very cleverly made up. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

A wet and windy day here, which is not pleasing DH as he's supposed to be golfing with friends at Troon, however it may clear up a bit later. I'm planning on having a lazy day and maybe knit a bit on one of the all-in-one tops for my new great niece (Emma Frances, 9lb 2oz) who was born yesterday. DS, his partner and Luke have been on holiday in Ireland this week and seem to have had a great time.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> What a lovely place!! You sure are getting in lots of fun times on this trip to France. Has school started there yet?


They go back to school next Tuesday, just 4 weeks before we come to America!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:



> A wet and windy day here, which is not pleasing DH as he's supposed to be golfing with friends at Troon, however it may clear up a bit later. I'm planning on having a lazy day and maybe knit a bit on one of the all-in-one tops for my new great niece (Emma Frances, 9lb 2oz) who was born yesterday. DS, his partner and Luke have been on holiday in Ireland this week and seem to have had a great time.


Lovely photos x


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you....it's very personalized to DH and his fishing hobby (his addiction is worse and more expensive than mine!) His comment was - those fish don't look like walleye and northern pike (what he fishes for in the Canadian lakes)---he says he was kidding, but I told him that I was going to remove the "I love you" hearts after that comment and replace it with designs of a car (his other obsession). I think he liked that idea, but of course, would want it to look like his 1967 Chevy convertible. Brat. He has no clue that I nearly pulled out my hair trying to get the stitch counts to all match up horizontally to the 36 stitches I was working with and vertically for the 70 rows. But after my first excursion into doing this, it will go much faster next time.



KateB said:


> Rookie - You're a brave woman! That looks like a complicated pattern you've very cleverly made up. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

From winter looking clothes to splashing in the waves...great temperature changes. But, what great photos.

Hope you've enjoyed your day of peach and knitting.



KateB said:


> A wet and windy day here, which is not pleasing DH as he's supposed to be golfing with friends at Troon, however it may clear up a bit later. I'm planning on having a lazy day and maybe knit a bit on one of the all-in-one tops for my new great niece (Emma Frances, 9lb 2oz) who was born yesterday. DS, his partner and Luke have been on holiday in Ireland this week and seem to have had a great time.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you for all the birthday wishes. Happy birthday to all those that have had 1 in this week, Julie so sorry Lupe is being hateful again. My thoughts and prayers to all those in need, happy travelling to all those on holiday and (((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))) to all. lyn xx


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday, hope you can enjoy the day. So glad Jack is continuing to improve. For his weight could he drink something like Ensure, it's like a high calorie milk shake. I know my mom drank them when she was on chemo, didn't really like them because they were sweet but helped with the weight loss.


I also was on Ensure after my bowel surgery. A couple of months of it did me the world of good.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Fun ladies hope fuzzy Wuzzy reads our little faerie tale.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Pat and I just got back from meeting Lin and her husband and daughter. We really enjoyed our visit and we had a lovely time.
> 
> They are on the way to the airport as I type and will be catching a plane in a couple of hours. What nice people!!


Lovely photos.... so nice for you to meet each other.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from France andhappy birthday to those I have missed.
> 
> Had a lovely drive through the country side today and saw some pretty villages and tranquil rivers.
> 
> Here are some photos....


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma, I've been on that boat!! We went on a lunch cruise with a big group of folks that we used to work with at the Empire State Games. We took up about three-fourths of the boat. Skaneateles is one of the prettiest towns around this area, and that lake is where Syracuse gets a lot of their drinking water because it is so clean. Glad you had a good time - some of the houses around that lake are unbelievable - must be nice to be rich! If you and DH decide to cruise on Cayuga Lake, let me know and maybe Bob and I can join you! Love and hugs, Paula


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> Well it makes up for not getting to the KAP in person - hope to be on Skype if possible.


yay.. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I won't be on here until late tomorrow...I'll keep looking for the newest posting from Darowil. I'll be pulling it up on my phone or eReader because I'm not taking the laptop to Texas. We'll be near Houston at DB's totally remodeled house since we were last there. We'll meet up with 2 other brothers and one sister and some of their families too. Then the reception on Saturday and back here on Sunday. A very quick trip...but we did our celebrating of their wedding ceremony in Hawaii!! We can go back to Texas again sometime when DH isn't at work...we also have DGS while DD#2 goes on her world-wide business trip.
> 
> Here's what has kept me busy nearly all day. First, I was searching to find motifs that already were workable in the 36 stitch chart and then played around and played around. I still have some background colors to fix, etc. but this is my nearly finished design for Pacer's stranded color workshop at the KAP. This will be a cowl (neck warmer) for DH. I had it all drawn out on graphing paper..and then had fun transferring it to the chart in the website that Gwen shared...thanks so much Gwen. You may have to sign up for the website (free) and then search for the chart titled KAP stranded color workshop from RookieRetiree. I hope you all can see it. If not, I guess I can scan it and send it that way. Let me know what you think...I'm so new at this, I don't know what I don't know so welcome any and all critique.
> 
> Okay, off to eat dinner and to pack for early a.m. flight.


I'll be sure to check out your chart.
Safe travels. I hope you have nice weather while you're gone.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I had a really good time poking around your sis's blog but didn't see that I could leave her a comment. Please tell her we love her pix, esp the Groom Swan video!


At the end of her blog, there are comments and after those, there should be a place that you can type in your comment to post. She's delighted when you stop in!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now I am of to bed. See you all tomorrow my time on the new TP. Have a lovely day.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I didn't know to leave a comment either, so please tell her how much I enjoyed it too. Such a beautiful lady with gorgeous photographs.


She's so happy that a lot of you have checked her blog and she loves it when you comment. At the end of her blog are comments that others have posted. Below those, there's a box that you can type in your comment and post. It asks for email addresses but that is never shown when your comment shows up. Just the way you sign it.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> PupLover...Quite the find with that catalog. Must have been so much fun looking through it.
> 
> Bonnie...I never knew there would be anything that was cheaper now that it was back then. So interesting.
> 
> ...


The awards are recognition awards from other bloggers. 
I'm so glad a lot of you are looking at her blog. She writes about such a variety of things...from her flowers to beachcombing with friends!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A very quick hello, I am having major problems navigating within KP, pop-ups that keep appearing despite installing anti pop-up programs. Had a good morning, what is now yesterday with Lamatia- took her a loaf of a mixed grain that I baked in the morning- and two small cans of fish, so she could make some good sandwiches for lunch- she is working so hard to overcome the paralysis. Inevitably tired in the afternoon- must work again on the painting when it is daylight- Ringo and I will settle down for the rest of the night- quarter to one, am., when I next get up I will get some bread started. I kept tinking it was Father's Day this Sunday- but that is next week- the first Sunday of the new month- first Sunday of Spring (thank goodness) just over four weeks and I will be going to Australia.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. GS1 is coming for the week end and also one of GFs younger sisters, so we will have a house full. Not much planned for today.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Some photos from where we had lunch yesterday...


I'm loving your holiday. I know your gk's love visiting you since they're there so often!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> A wet and windy day here, which is not pleasing DH as he's supposed to be golfing with friends at Troon, however it may clear up a bit later. I'm planning on having a lazy day and maybe knit a bit on one of the all-in-one tops for my new great niece (Emma Frances, 9lb 2oz) who was born yesterday. DS, his partner and Luke have been on holiday in Ireland this week and seem to have had a great time.


How much fun are they having!!! Luke is such a joy!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Cashmeregma, I've been on that boat!! We went on a lunch cruise with a big group of folks that we used to work with at the Empire State Games. We took up about three-fourths of the boat. Skaneateles is one of the prettiest towns around this area, and that lake is where Syracuse gets a lot of their drinking water because it is so clean. Glad you had a good time - some of the houses around that lake are unbelievable - must be nice to be rich! If you and DH decide to cruise on Cayuga Lake, let me know and maybe Bob and I can join you! Love and hugs, Paula


I really do want to get down to Ithaca. It is also so beautiful in its landscape with all the waterfalls right there and the view from the colleges, Ithaca and Cornell is just incredible from high atop the hills overlooking Cayuga Lake. We also want to visit the Moosewood Restaurant. That would be wonderful to take the boat trip with you both. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A very quick hello, I am having major problems navigating within KP, pop-ups that keep appearing despite installing anti pop-up programs. Had a good morning, what is now yesterday with Lamatia- took her a loaf of a mixed grain that I baked in the morning- and two small cans of fish, so she could make some good sandwiches for lunch- she is working so hard to overcome the paralysis. Inevitably tired in the afternoon- must work again on the painting when it is daylight- Ringo and I will settle down for the rest of the night- quarter to one, am., when I next get up I will get some bread started. I kept tinking it was Father's Day this Sunday- but that is next week- the first Sunday of the new month- first Sunday of Spring (thank goodness) just over four weeks and I will be going to Australia.


How lovely of you to be so loving and caring to Lamatia. I can't believe it is almost time for you to go to Australia. I pray you will have an absolutely fantastic time at the Downunder KAP and take those good vibes with you as you deal with the legalities involving Fale.

I have to leave NOW. Yikes. Eye dr. appointment.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

approaching 9:30am and I am on and going back to catch up.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

caught up for now, gotta run. Gather my stuff for the Arthur fall fair to take to work and give to Janice to take up there.

Gage is going to Nana's today for the afternoon and I am working a short shift today 1pm to 6pm.

Will find the new ktp tonight when I get home.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma I loved the video as I had never seen anything like that. I loved your photos, too. The skies are wonderful.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

darowil said:


> Hopefully I can get this scan to download. A Blue Tit I promised Pacer I would post- he is only small and I plan to use the rest of the yarn to make the cowls she showed for the workshop she is taking. From 75 birds, butterflies & beutiful beasties to knit and crochet.


Love the knitted flowers and birds. How can we access the patterns. Are they part KAL or something. I dearly love to do these type of things. Marlark.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Cashmeregma I loved the video as I had never seen anything like that. I loved your photos, too. The skies are wonderful.


Thanks Norma...I'm off to try and locate a missing card that I disovered when trying to pay my co-pay at the eye-doctor's. Wow, co-pay is now $40. Jheesh.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. GS1 is coming for the week end and also one of GFs younger sisters, so we will have a house full. Not much planned for today.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Some photos from where we had lunch yesterday...


It looks lovely and I bet lunch was good :thumbup: Have a lovely weekend.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

The rain is bouncing down here just now (DH is on the golf course :twisted: ) & it so cold I'm seriously thinking about switching on the heating for a while. I meant to go into town for a few things for the holiday (off to Madeira on Monday) but it can wait until tomorrow, I'm not going out in that if I don't have to. Going to get my legs spray tanned tomorrow...yet another holiday where my legs get whiter as the week goes on! :shock:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> A wet and windy day here, which is not pleasing DH as he's supposed to be golfing with friends at Troon, however it may clear up a bit later. I'm planning on having a lazy day and maybe knit a bit on one of the all-in-one tops for my new great niece (Emma Frances, 9lb 2oz) who was born yesterday. DS, his partner and Luke have been on holiday in Ireland this week and seem to have had a great time.


Very cute. So happy! Congratulations on the new arrival.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, couldvnt open marble video on IPad will try on Mac Air Book while Al is garage saleing.
Bonnie, can't help thinking of Little House On The Prairie when reading your posts. You certainly are skilled at living off the land.
Talked briefly with Jynx on Facebook. She is very busy right now and "not up to adult conversation". Maybe she will join us in Sept. Hope so. She always has insightful comments.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

A friend had the same problem. Her house was on the market for the same time and finally got an offer 3 weeks ago. She wasn't happy with the offer but accepted it anyway. She was fortunate enough to find a new development and bought an end unit in a row of 4 homes. I'm sure she'll be happy there. It's a lovely home. I hope that you will be as fortunate.



martina said:


> Mine has been on sale for 18months. no offers, two different agents and two price reductions later I am beginning to think it won't sell at all. As house prices are rising in the area I want to live, I am rather disheartened just now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

It's been a while since I've been on so I'm not up to date on what has been happening with you and Fale. I did see a post mentioning that Lupe has been her usual self. Are you going to try to bring Fale home?



Lurker 2 said:


> My application papers have been posted now on Tuesday to get the Guardianship people to look at what they are doing to us both. You cannot interfere with Her Majesty's Mail- but I do expect a bit of 'Shit to hit the fan', if you will excuse the British- when the family finds out what I have done.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I couldn't get it to download. Will try again later.



Cashmeregma said:


> For those who wanted to hear the musical marble run. Won't sound as good as in person, but will give you an idea how the tone changes. Have a few runaway marbles. LOL
> 
> I hope this video works. My first one if it does. Tried one before but it didn't work. Had to laugh, it said plug in, do you trust this site, or something like that, and it was KP.
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Success. Nice.



Cashmeregma said:


> For those who wanted to hear the musical marble run. Won't sound as good as in person, but will give you an idea how the tone changes. Have a few runaway marbles. LOL
> 
> I hope this video works. My first one if it does. Tried one before but it didn't work. Had to laugh, it said plug in, do you trust this site, or something like that, and it was KP.
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

What beautiful photos. I haven't been to the Fingerlakes in years but remember how pretty it was. So nice that you had a nice meal there.



Cashmeregma said:


> Dinner in the Fingerlakes high up overlooking Skaneateles from the 1820 House, a restaurant. If you only saw the house you would never know that inside a chef extraordinaire works and lives with his family upstairs. A lovely garden to feed us fresh veggies with and a view that is like being in Heaven.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna, thanks for the hug. Sure can use it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you....it's very personalized to DH and his fishing hobby (his addiction is worse and more expensive than mine!) His comment was - those fish don't look like walleye and northern pike (what he fishes for in the Canadian lakes)---he says he was kidding, but I told him that I was going to remove the "I love you" hearts after that comment and replace it with designs of a car (his other obsession). I think he liked that idea, but of course, would want it to look like his 1967 Chevy convertible. Brat. He has no clue that I nearly pulled out my hair trying to get the stitch counts to all match up horizontally to the 36 stitches I was working with and vertically for the 70 rows. But after my first excursion into doing this, it will go much faster next time.


Yes, isn't it great how they think we can just do anything with knitting?!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree - was able to get into the KAP stranded color workshop. Thanks for posting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

What a lovely place to have lunch! It looks so relaxing.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. GS1 is coming for the week end and also one of GFs younger sisters, so we will have a house full. Not much planned for today.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Some photos from where we had lunch yesterday...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh, that water looks so cold but when you're Luke's age, it doesn't seem to matter.



KateB said:


> A wet and windy day here, which is not pleasing DH as he's supposed to be golfing with friends at Troon, however it may clear up a bit later. I'm planning on having a lazy day and maybe knit a bit on one of the all-in-one tops for my new great niece (Emma Frances, 9lb 2oz) who was born yesterday. DS, his partner and Luke have been on holiday in Ireland this week and seem to have had a great time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

What great pictures again, Purple, that building looks so old & interesting. 
Kate, Luke gets more grown up each time you post a photo, not a baby anymore. Maderia, is that in Spain? Have a great holiday.
Sorry your weather is turning bad, we had a risk of frost last night but I don't see any this morning, just checked the weather report & it says ther low got down to 1C/33F some I'm sure some low spots got frost. We are to have a cool week here, the highest for the next week is 20C/68F so summer is definitely coming to an end.
Rookie, your chart sounds very interesting but for some reason I couldn't gt it to open, I'll have to wait until you show us a picture of the finished product.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Your pond looks quite beautiful. Enjoy your holiday.



KateB said:


> The rain is bouncing down here just now (DH is on the golf course :twisted: ) & it so cold I'm seriously thinking about switching on the heating for a while. I meant to go into town for a few things for the holiday (off to Madeira on Monday) but it can wait until tomorrow, I'm not going out in that if I don't have to. Going to get my legs spray tanned tomorrow...yet another holiday where my legs get whiter as the week goes on! :shock:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, couldvnt open marble video on IPad will try on Mac Air Book while Al is garage saleing.
> Bonnie, can't help thinking of Little House On The Prairie when reading your posts. You certainly are skilled at living off the land.
> Talked briefly with Jynx on Facebook. She is very busy right now and "not up to adult conversation". Maybe she will join us in Sept. Hope so. She always has insightful comments.


Little House on the Prairie? Now I really feel like a country bumpkin :lol: :lol: we don't usually do our own butchering but wild meat has to be trimmed very well or it retains the "wild" taste & often if you take it to the butcher shop they charge big bucks but don't take the time to remove all the sinew(sp) & bits that we take the time to remove. A few years ago I bought my son a set of DVDs from Cabellas on how to do it yourself so now he does most of his own, including making sausage & jerky (we do that too)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I really do want to get down to Ithaca. It is also so beautiful in its landscape with all the waterfalls right there and the view from the colleges, Ithaca and Cornell is just incredible from high atop the hills overlooking Cayuga Lake. We also want to visit the Moosewood Restaurant. That would be wonderful to take the boat trip with you both. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I used to have the Moosewood cookbook--loads of great recipes in there. It is a gorgeous part of the country (I love trees). 

Kate, love that boy's smile--there's nothing better than a happy child! Enjoy your holiday AND the rain (I know you don't, but to me it looks wonderful). Lovely pond as well.

I saw yesterday in the designer section that whitknits has a scrappy shawl pattern on Ravelry called Bocce--she's doing a KAL there--wish I had time! I really like the design and do have loads of fingering weight leftovers right now. I did favorite it and hope to get to that later.

Today I'm working on getting final versions of at least two patterns, so I'll let y'all know when they're done (and send out the final to my awesome testers).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Little House on the Prairie? Now I really feel like a country bumpkin :lol: :lol: we don't usually do our own butchering but wild meat has to be trimmed very well or it retains the "wild" taste & often if you take it to the butcher shop they charge big bucks but don't take the time to remove all the sinew(sp) & bits that we take the time to remove. A few years ago I bought my son a set of DVDs from Cabellas on how to do it yourself so now he does most of his own, including making sausage & jerky (we do that too)


I miss all that--and it's "self-sufficient," Bonnie, which is a great thing!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Trusting you caught your flight easily and are winging your way westward to the big T. Thanks for asking about Brantley; he is healing very well with only a small spot now that we are still bandaging and medicating. I'm go glad your DD was able to head west also and will be able to see family.


RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks....I've been meaning to ask how Brantley's been doing? Hope he's all healed.
> 
> DD#1 got her PIC line removed so is also heading to the wedding reception. She's really looking forward to seeing some people and something other than the walls of her house!
> 
> One of the things I really like about my family is that when we're together, we just chill and eat and drink; we don't have to be going & doing. We will of course be going to the reception on Saturday--but Friday night will be around the backyard BBQ and Sunday morning, we'll all get together around the pool at the hotel. We've been getting more storms and they're in the forecast for tomorrow, so I'm praying that we don't have any delays or turbulent flying...I have my motion sickness pills already.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Years and years ago when DH was remodeling the one bathroom we found lots of newspapers that were used as insulation along with honey combs within the walls.


Pup lover said:


> I think they had been tucked away in the attic and slipped down inside the wall i don't think they were intended as insulation or we would have found more than 1


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Years and years ago when DH was remodeling the one bathroom we found lots of newspapers that were used as insulation along with honey combs within the walls.


Too bad it wasn't stacks of bills. LOL I've heard of that from time to time, but of course it wouldn't ever happen to me! :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ROFL....really....would never happen to me either. Kind of like thinking we will will the lottery...oh well, dreams are fun. When we had the one chimney relined we found everything from a bed pillow, more newspapers, magazines stuffed up to keep out a any drafts when the fireplace had been closed. Folks used just whatever was handy.


Sorlenna said:


> Too bad it wasn't stacks of bills. LOL I've heard of that from time to time, but of course it wouldn't ever happen to me! :XD:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Just checking in to keep y'all up to date on the KAP afghans. Nittergma took the two that I'd gotten all joined together last Sunday. She, too, admired all your lovely work. She will weave in all the ends--there are lots of them!! and make whatever edgings seem suitable to her.

I've 10 squares left to join to the third afghan and then I'll make the edging and weave in those ends.

None of it has been easy; all of it has been time-consuming, but I'd do it again if I had to. *I am not volunteering!!* But would have a few other suggestions/guidelines before we started working them up.

Hope y'all are doing well. Back to the squares.

Ohio Joy


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I wish you could, too. That is what I have thought, I don't know what the stitches are supposed to look like. I do have that for knitting and can see errors, etc. Crochet is just a mystery. Maybe you can put together a teaching video about that? I think it would be great hit...and I'd be first in line to buy it! :thumbup: :thumbup:


There are some British magazines- The love of knitting and the Love of Crocheting which have very clear directions in the back of the magazines as to all of the operations of either yarn activity. Often with pictures and each issue addresses pictorially a particular issue.
I have found them to be very instructive. Also there is a
wwwKnitting for Dummies and Crocheting for Dummies 
which gve very clear pictures and often videos very slowly so you can see the operation. You may like these.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My application papers have been posted now on Tuesday to get the Guardianship people to look at what they are doing to us both. You cannot interfere with Her Majesty's Mail- but I do expect a bit of 'Shit to hit the fan', if you will excuse the British- when the family finds out what I have done.


 :thumbup: Yes, but Lupe needs to be held accountable and answer for her actions and the rest of the family to answer to why they let her get away with it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had nice walk.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> For those who wanted to hear the musical marble run. Won't sound as good as in person, but will give you an idea how the tone changes. Have a few runaway marbles. LOL
> 
> I hope this video works. My first one if it does. Tried one before but it didn't work. Had to laugh, it said plug in, do you trust this site, or something like that, and it was KP.
> 
> ...


That is so cool! :thumbup: 
And love all the pics of the Fingerlakes, just gorgeous.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Okay, y'all, I am ready to unveil one of the big projects from the last few days: I used the Charlotte lace pattern for a shawl--I do still want to do a cardigan, but this one just came together somehow--and I call it Charlotte the Fourth because it is the fourth incarnation of this lace. I have put the charts together in the document but am wondering if one of you would be willing to read through the pattern and take a look at the charts to see if they are clear? Here's a picture (hope it's not huge)!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I exercised today, for the first time in over a month, good grief, I had still lost 4 pounds even though I hadn't been working out, but I needed to get back into it, not an easy thing when you have a small energetic puppy that thinks they should be in the middle of whatever you are doing, and of course if you are on the yoga mat, your ears are ripe for licking. lol So I resorted to tossing her ball for her while I exercised, she chased and brought back, and I threw again, does that mean I got an extra workout in? lol Now she's passed out on the couch with me.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I exercised today, for the first time in over a month, good grief, I had still lost 4 pounds even though I hadn't been working out, but I needed to get back into it, not an easy thing when you have a small energetic puppy that thinks they should be in the middle of whatever you are doing, and of course if you are on the yoga mat, your ears are ripe for licking. lol So I resorted to tossing her ball for her while I exercised, she chased and brought back, and I threw again, does that mean I got an extra workout in? lol Now she's passed out on the couch with me.


I think puppies are a great way to exercise! :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> The rain is bouncing down here just now (DH is on the golf course :twisted: ) & it so cold I'm seriously thinking about switching on the heating for a while. I meant to go into town for a few things for the holiday (off to Madeira on Monday) but it can wait until tomorrow, I'm not going out in that if I don't have to. Going to get my legs spray tanned tomorrow...yet another holiday where my legs get whiter as the week goes on! :shock:


A lovely view even with the rain!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Very cute. So happy! Congratulations on the new arrival.


Kate, I completely forgot to congratulate you on the new family member!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just checking in to keep y'all up to date on the KAP afghans. Nittergma took the two that I'd gotten all joined together last Sunday. She, too, admired all your lovely work. She will weave in all the ends--there are lots of them!! and make whatever edgings seem suitable to her.
> 
> I've 10 squares left to join to the third afghan and then I'll make the edging and weave in those ends.
> 
> ...


I think it's wonderful that you're doing!! I know the joining and edging will be beautiful.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, y'all, I am ready to unveil one of the big projects from the last few days: I used the Charlotte lace pattern for a shawl--I do still want to do a cardigan, but this one just came together somehow--and I call it Charlotte the Fourth because it is the fourth incarnation of this lace. I have put the charts together in the document but am wondering if one of you would be willing to read through the pattern and take a look at the charts to see if they are clear? Here's a picture (hope it's not huge)!


Ite beautiful!
Junek


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, y'all, I am ready to unveil one of the big projects from the last few days: I used the Charlotte lace pattern for a shawl--I do still want to do a cardigan, but this one just came together somehow--and I call it Charlotte the Fourth because it is the fourth incarnation of this lace. I have put the charts together in the document but am wondering if one of you would be willing to read through the pattern and take a look at the charts to see if they are clear? Here's a picture (hope it's not huge)!


It is beautiful. If you want to pm me, I am happy to read through and check your charts for you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, heard marbles on Mac. Fun.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna that is GORGEOUS! I love the way the center of the back to me looks like a butterfly. You know perhaps Charlotte was meant to be a shawl which is why you've not been happy with what you were trying to do as a cardigan...just a thought. I'd love to help you but I'm so involved with the KAP right now and not experience enough with charts so I have to pass but do want to get this pattern when available. Please keep me posted as to when it will be ready for purchase.


Sorlenna said:


> Okay, y'all, I am ready to unveil one of the big projects from the last few days: I used the Charlotte lace pattern for a shawl--I do still want to do a cardigan, but this one just came together somehow--and I call it Charlotte the Fourth because it is the fourth incarnation of this lace. I have put the charts together in the document but am wondering if one of you would be willing to read through the pattern and take a look at the charts to see if they are clear? Here's a picture (hope it's not huge)!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorlenna that is GORGEOUS! I love the way the center of the back to me looks like a butterfly. You know perhaps Charlotte was meant to be a shawl which is why you've not been happy with what you were trying to do as a cardigan...just a thought. I'd love to help you but I'm so involved with the KAP right now and not experience enough with charts so I have to pass but do want to get this pattern when available. Please keep me posted as to when it will be ready for purchase.


Thank you, Gwen! I said the same thing--that she must have wanted a shawl instead. LOL

Silverowl, sent you a pm.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Blessings for all of you. Sorlena: I don't wear shawls much as I need much more warmth, but that is magnificent. Thanks for mailing the pkg to me although I haven't received it yet. It always takes some time here as it must go through several post offices before being delivered. I am looking forward to receiving it. Cashmeregma: Can you send me some information re cold laser therapy as I am unfamiliar with its uses or benefits. This is the first that I have heard about it, but if it is successful, it may be useful to me. What do the treatments cost? I know that all of you are looking forward to the Kap both north and south. What marvelous development since just last year being the first.
Thanks to everyone for posting pictures. They are marvelous
and add to the pleasure of each day. It is like traveling
without actually being there. I am not sure how or if I will ever be able to attend one. Perhaps we need an east and west KAP also. Everyone seemed to enjoy so much last years' and with all the postings I felt as if I were there.
I'm glad to hear of the improved condition of some of those that we were praying for. Today a lady from next door has volunteered to help me with the house somewhat. It would take a month of Sundays to get it all as not much has been
done in the last several months. I still tire very easily and wake up with a lot of pain. It is somewhat relieved around 11o am until it gets too hot around 1:00pm. Then
around 3pm I take a nap and try again. I am working on a swirl dishcloth label Lacey Swirl. I had to rip it several times as I could not make the stitches come out right, but seem to be on the way now. Not much time for knitting.except when I am at the sr. ctr. I love the idea of knitting flowers and birds and hope that I can come by the patterns for same. Next week our annual trip to Bubba Gumps and I am looking forward to it. It is at the Long Beach Aquarium site across from the aquarium. Several from the sr ctr go each of the last few years. I am sure hopeful
that Alan will benefit from proposed surgery. I know its been tough sledding for both of them and a long time coming.
I guess its time for me to medicate and get the day rolling. 
So long for now and will join in later. Marlark


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, y'all, I am ready to unveil one of the big projects from the last few days: I used the Charlotte lace pattern for a shawl--I do still want to do a cardigan, but this one just came together somehow--and I call it Charlotte the Fourth because it is the fourth incarnation of this lace. I have put the charts together in the document but am wondering if one of you would be willing to read through the pattern and take a look at the charts to see if they are clear? Here's a picture (hope it's not huge)!


Very pretty-- do you ever do crescent-shaped shawls? I no longer make the triangular.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Sorlenna - OH WOW !!! That is what your lace design wanted to be - a shawl. Can't wait for the pattern to be available. Hugs, Paula


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorleena, I just love the Charlotte shawl, you are so clever.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from France. We visited a beautiful garden today, took loads of photos and will put some on over the week end.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

For those who can't download the marble run video, I can't download it either. Strange since I downloaded it that I can't see it either. Guess it takes a special program and it doesn't tell yu what you need.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, y'all, I am ready to unveil one of the big projects from the last few days: I used the Charlotte lace pattern for a shawl--I do still want to do a cardigan, but this one just came together somehow--and I call it Charlotte the Fourth because it is the fourth incarnation of this lace. I have put the charts together in the document but am wondering if one of you would be willing to read through the pattern and take a look at the charts to see if they are clear? Here's a picture (hope it's not huge)!


So beautiful. Not huge at all. In fact I wish it was even bigger. What a fabulous job and I have been thinking of Charlotte/Pontuf so much and missing her. I hope somehow she knows, perhaps peeking over the edge of a cloud to see.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I exercised today, for the first time in over a month, good grief, I had still lost 4 pounds even though I hadn't been working out, but I needed to get back into it, not an easy thing when you have a small energetic puppy that thinks they should be in the middle of whatever you are doing, and of course if you are on the yoga mat, your ears are ripe for licking. lol So I resorted to tossing her ball for her while I exercised, she chased and brought back, and I threw again, does that mean I got an extra workout in? lol Now she's passed out on the couch with me.


I remember those days. Both are memories. :shock:

Congratulations on keeping the weight off. Can picture the two of you passed out on the couch together. Too cute.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, heard marbles on Mac. Fun.


Wow, I have a MAC and can't see or hear my own video LOL. I saw it on the phone though and I took it with an iPhone, so you think it would be compatible.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

sorlenna- Charlotte the 4th is fabulous. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Norma...I'm off to try and locate a missing card that I disovered when trying to pay my co-pay at the eye-doctor's. Wow, co-pay is now $40. Jheesh.


Looks like we have quite a little drive to Geneva, NY where I located my card. That is where I had dinner with my friend after the State Fair and I just discovered it was missing. DH says we can eat dinner there so that will be fun and he has never gotten to eat there. Beautiful evening for a drive. I've gotten some more knitting done. Am switching stitches and yarn for the pattern. Such beautiful yarn. It is fun watching it take shape. No pattern, just doing what Designer taught me to do.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, y'all, I am ready to unveil one of the big projects from the last few days: I used the Charlotte lace pattern for a shawl--I do still want to do a cardigan, but this one just came together somehow--and I call it Charlotte the Fourth because it is the fourth incarnation of this lace. I have put the charts together in the document but am wondering if one of you would be willing to read through the pattern and take a look at the charts to see if they are clear? Here's a picture (hope it's not huge)!


That is just beautiful. I love the Charlotte lace, no wonder you were keeping quiet until it was ready. Charlotte would be so proud of you.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorlenna -the shawl is gorgeous! I love the pattern and color.

Daralene-I love the marble run. So clever.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

My sister says the wee ones are doing better. Moriah is expected to heal completely even though hers involved her kidneys. Yay.

My nephew who had the brain aneurysm is starting back into landscaping again. Has lots of work and his wife started cleaning houses, so they will manage.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I know so many of you are hanging on the edge of the cliff waiting for me to shout that I've completed the afghans. LOLOLOL

Down to the last 5 squares for the last afghan. YEA!!!!

Tim and I just got home from school and a trip for repairs to the SWASH brace he wears to assist with walking. Now for a snack and a bit of reading with him before I start dinner.

TTYL


Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's been a while since I've been on so I'm not up to date on what has been happening with you and Fale. I did see a post mentioning that Lupe has been her usual self. Are you going to try to bring Fale home?


I will count myself lucky if I get to see him at all, let alone quality time with him- Lupe has an odd way of persuasion- she has been so negative towards me for so long- when I look back in the texts I have. Hopefully we will be able to have a guardian appointed, to make any such decision.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you ALL so very much for your comments on the shawl!



Kansas g-ma said:


> Very pretty-- do you ever do crescent-shaped shawls? I no longer make the triangular.


That shape is on my list to try--I'll keep you posted.  Right now, I'm working on a Faroese style shawl.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> My sister says the wee ones are doing better. Moriah is expected to heal completely even though hers involved her kidneys. Yay.
> 
> My nephew who had the brain aneurysm is starting back into landscaping again. Has lots of work and his wife started cleaning houses, so they will manage.


Great news on both fronts. So pleased for them all.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorlenna, that Charloote is lovely. I am so impressed.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, so glad nephew back at work and the wee ones well. Enjoy your dinner.
Just got back from half hour water jogging, then jacuzzi, steam room and sauna. Nap time.
Sorienna, love the Charlotte shawl.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Here I am at DD#2 again with dogs and chickens, plus GKs as well this time. DSIL is doing a charity bike ride tomorrow. London to Newcastle in 24hrs. A distance of about 306 miles! Must be mad! DD has to drive up to pick him up and bring him home on Sunday so that's the reason I'm here. In addition the other two GDs decided to come and visit so I have four teenagers here! Great fun as it's not often I get them all together at the same time without a parent! 
On Sunday I have to be home in time to throw my things in a bag and get myself organised ready to leave early on Monday morning to go and visit DS in Poland. I will be there all week so may not have much time to keep up with KTP, but I'll be thinking of you and will try and take some photos to add to the KTP holiday experience.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, y'all, I am ready to unveil one of the big projects from the last few days: I used the Charlotte lace pattern for a shawl--I do still want to do a cardigan, but this one just came together somehow--and I call it Charlotte the Fourth because it is the fourth incarnation of this lace. I have put the charts together in the document but am wondering if one of you would be willing to read through the pattern and take a look at the charts to see if they are clear? Here's a picture (hope it's not huge)!


It's beautiful and I feel sure she would have approved. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I see that this new Tea PArty has already been found! Went into it by mistake instead of this one. But here is the link for the new Tea Party. Coome and join me in lots of coffee today.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-282522-1.html#5950779


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Kate, I completely forgot to congratulate you on the new family member!
> Junek


Thank you, that makes a total of 5 great nephews and 4 great nieces....not forgetting 1 grandson! Doesn't seem two minutes since the 5 nieces were little girls and now they've all got their own wee ones!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ANGELAM have fun with the teens. Also hope you have a good visit with the DS in Poland and have a good trip.Looking forward to seeing more pictures.


angelam said:


> Here I am at DD#2 again with dogs and chickens, plus GKs as well this time. DSIL is doing a charity bike ride tomorrow. London to Newcastle in 24hrs. A distance of about 306 miles! Must be mad! DD has to drive up to pick him up and bring him home on Sunday so that's the reason I'm here. In addition the other two GDs decided to come and visit so I have four teenagers here! Great fun as it's not often I get them all together at the same time without a parent!
> On Sunday I have to be home in time to throw my things in a bag and get myself organised ready to leave early on Monday morning to go and visit DS in Poland. I will be there all week so may not have much time to keep up with KTP, but I'll be thinking of you and will try and take some photos to add to the KTP holiday experience.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

marlark said:


> Love the knitted flowers and birds. How can we access the patterns. Are they part KAL or something. I dearly love to do these type of things. Marlark.


Nothing to do with the KAP. Well indirectly. I liked the look of the cowls for the color workshop so decided I too would do one. At the same time I was thinking of knitting the cute little bird (my Monday evening knitting group have been asked to yarn bomb a tree outside a new restaurant opening down the street. We are doing a few things like bugs and thought the bird looked lovely). So I got colours to suit the bird and will use them for the cowls- the bird won't use much of them.
They come from a book called 75 birds, butterflies & beautiful beasties to knit & crochet by Lesley Stanfield. I'll scan a few more pages in later and post them onto the new TP. Someone else said about a book that they had used for similar things as well. But this was what was availble in the library so what I have.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Looks like we have quite a little drive to Geneva, NY where I located my card. That is where I had dinner with my friend after the State Fair and I just discovered it was missing. DH says we can eat dinner there so that will be fun and he has never gotten to eat there. Beautiful evening for a drive. I've gotten some more knitting done. Am switching stitches and yarn for the pattern. Such beautiful yarn. It is fun watching it take shape. No pattern, just doing what Designer taught me to do.


Nice to know I'm not the only one who did this-- hope you get your card.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> My sister says the wee ones are doing better. Moriah is expected to heal completely even though hers involved her kidneys. Yay.
> 
> My nephew who had the brain aneurysm is starting back into landscaping again. Has lots of work and his wife started cleaning houses, so they will manage.


So glad your family is doing well again. Great news.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I couldn't get it to download. Will try again later.


Isn't it funny how somethings will download for some of us and not others. I opened this with no problems but couldn't get in to see Rookies cowl for her husband. Maybe I should find the link and try again.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, y'all, I am ready to unveil one of the big projects from the last few days: I used the Charlotte lace pattern for a shawl--I do still want to do a cardigan, but this one just came together somehow--and I call it Charlotte the Fourth because it is the fourth incarnation of this lace. I have put the charts together in the document but am wondering if one of you would be willing to read through the pattern and take a look at the charts to see if they are clear? Here's a picture (hope it's not huge)!


I love the idea that Charlotte has become a shawl. Every time you wrap it around you, you could get a hug from Charlotte. What a beautiful design you have knit up! Agnes would be a wonderful person to try this pattern out as her shawls are so beautiful as well. Congratulations on completing this work of art.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, y'all, I am ready to unveil one of the big projects from the last few days: I used the Charlotte lace pattern for a shawl--I do still want to do a cardigan, but this one just came together somehow--and I call it Charlotte the Fourth because it is the fourth incarnation of this lace. I have put the charts together in the document but am wondering if one of you would be willing to read through the pattern and take a look at the charts to see if they are clear? Here's a picture (hope it's not huge)!


It's gorgeous, the colour is lovely and the lace looks so nice. One I will be doing for sure.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I love the idea that Charlotte has become a shawl. Every time you wrap it around you, you could get a hug from Charlotte. What a beautiful design you have knit up! Agnes would be a wonderful person to try this pattern out as her shawls are so beautiful as well. Congratulations on completing this work of art.





darowil said:


> It's gorgeous, the colour is lovely and the lace looks so nice. One I will be doing for sure.


Thank you! I have a set of eyes looking over the pattern--Agnes, if you are interested in testing, do let me know!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

The shawl is beautiful Well done.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My sister says the wee ones are doing better. Moriah is expected to heal completely even though hers involved her kidneys. Yay.
> 
> My nephew who had the brain aneurysm is starting back into landscaping again. Has lots of work and his wife started cleaning houses, so they will manage.


How wonderful that things are working well for the various parts of your family after the health issues.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you! I have a set of eyes looking over the pattern--Agnes, if you are interested in testing, do let me know!


What weight yarn did you use- my brain is already trying to figure out what to use! I would be doing it even it wasn't Charlotte the Fourth but so much more meaningful for us. Or maybe I could wait and buy a nice wool/possum in NZ. Wanted to get some but wasn't sure what I would do with it- now I think I might know.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My sister says the wee ones are doing better. Moriah is expected to heal completely even though hers involved her kidneys. Yay.
> 
> My nephew who had the brain aneurysm is starting back into landscaping again. Has lots of work and his wife started cleaning houses, so they will manage.


So glad to hear all of your loved ones are healing and doing so well. What a journey your nephew as had. 
I'm so glad God answered our prayers for his recovery.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

angelam said:


> Here I am at DD#2 again with dogs and chickens, plus GKs as well this time. DSIL is doing a charity bike ride tomorrow. London to Newcastle in 24hrs. A distance of about 306 miles! Must be mad! DD has to drive up to pick him up and bring him home on Sunday so that's the reason I'm here. In addition the other two GDs decided to come and visit so I have four teenagers here! Great fun as it's not often I get them all together at the same time without a parent!
> On Sunday I have to be home in time to throw my things in a bag and get myself organised ready to leave early on Monday morning to go and visit DS in Poland. I will be there all week so may not have much time to keep up with KTP, but I'll be thinking of you and will try and take some photos to add to the KTP holiday experience.


It sounds as if you'll be extremely busy!!
Enjoy your holiday with your DS.
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> I love the idea that Charlotte has become a shawl. Every time you wrap it around you, you could get a hug from Charlotte.
> 
> . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena, the shawl is beautiful, great sentiment about it giving a hug each time you wear it.
Angela, have a great time with your grandchildren this weekend & a good visit to Poland. What does your son do there?looking forward to photos from there. Several of the families who live in our area originally came fom Poland, Germany & many from Sudetanland.

Daralene, good to hear your nephew is doing well & back to work. Great news about the little ones.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> What weight yarn did you use- my brain is already trying to figure out what to use! I would be doing it even it wasn't Charlotte the Fourth but so much more meaningful for us. Or maybe I could wait and buy a nice wool/possum in NZ. Wanted to get some but wasn't sure what I would do with it- now I think I might know.


I used a 3.25mm needle (size 3 US) and fingering weight yarn.

I am overwhelmed that everyone has commented so kindly on it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I used a 3.25mm needle (size 3 US) and fingering weight yarn.
> 
> I am overwhelmed that everyone has commented so kindly on it!


Thanks- now I know what to get myself in NZ- not until November. But it will make it a doubly significant shawl. Hilary4 has given me a few good sounding yarn shops to go to in the South Island, one at least of which sells locally produced yarns so I could well get it there. Long time away- 2 1/2 months. Don't have much of that weight which isn't designed for babies or socks. Ohh... I have some lovely sock yarn that would do well as well!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm sure no-one will complain if you start a bit later because you managed a good sleep!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Congratulations on the birth of Emma.

Luke sure is growing, looks like he's have a wonderful time in the land of Eire.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> About 6:30pm here and I am hoping I have no more disappearing messages. lol.
> 
> No calls from the lawyer today, and the landlords-property manager never showed up either. Good.
> 
> ...


Good that you had a nice quiet day. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. GS1 is coming for the week end and also one of GFs younger sisters, so we will have a house full. Not much planned for today.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Some photos from where we had lunch yesterday...


Very nice, looks so relaxing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> The rain is bouncing down here just now (DH is on the golf course :twisted: ) & it so cold I'm seriously thinking about switching on the heating for a while. I meant to go into town for a few things for the holiday (off to Madeira on Monday) but it can wait until tomorrow, I'm not going out in that if I don't have to. Going to get my legs spray tanned tomorrow...yet another holiday where my legs get whiter as the week goes on! :shock:


Have a great holiday! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, isn't it great how they think we can just do anything with knitting?!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just checking in to keep y'all up to date on the KAP afghans. Nittergma took the two that I'd gotten all joined together last Sunday. She, too, admired all your lovely work. She will weave in all the ends--there are lots of them!! and make whatever edgings seem suitable to her.
> 
> I've 10 squares left to join to the third afghan and then I'll make the edging and weave in those ends.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: You certainly have had your hands full with them, that's for sure. Glad you have help with the edgings.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I agree pacer, a hug from Charlotte. She will always be with us. Sorlenna this shawl was meant to be.


pacer said:


> I love the idea that Charlotte has become a shawl. Every time you wrap it around you, you could get a hug from Charlotte. What a beautiful design you have knit up! Agnes would be a wonderful person to try this pattern out as her shawls are so beautiful as well. Congratulations on completing this work of art.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> ROFL....really....would never happen to me either. Kind of like thinking we will will the lottery...oh well, dreams are fun. When we had the one chimney relined we found everything from a bed pillow, more newspapers, magazines stuffed up to keep out a any drafts when the fireplace had been closed. Folks used just whatever was handy.


I won $57 today on a scratch off.  Hardly a fortune though. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, y'all, I am ready to unveil one of the big projects from the last few days: I used the Charlotte lace pattern for a shawl--I do still want to do a cardigan, but this one just came together somehow--and I call it Charlotte the Fourth because it is the fourth incarnation of this lace. I have put the charts together in the document but am wondering if one of you would be willing to read through the pattern and take a look at the charts to see if they are clear? Here's a picture (hope it's not huge)!


It's gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I think puppies are a great way to exercise! :thumbup:


I'll agree with that thought.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

marlark said:


> Blessings for all of you. Sorlena: I don't wear shawls much as I need much more warmth, but that is magnificent. Thanks for mailing the pkg to me although I haven't received it yet. It always takes some time here as it must go through several post offices before being delivered. I am looking forward to receiving it. Cashmeregma: Can you send me some information re cold laser therapy as I am unfamiliar with its uses or benefits. This is the first that I have heard about it, but if it is successful, it may be useful to me. What do the treatments cost? I know that all of you are looking forward to the Kap both north and south. What marvelous development since just last year being the first.
> Thanks to everyone for posting pictures. They are marvelous
> and add to the pleasure of each day. It is like traveling
> without actually being there. I am not sure how or if I will ever be able to attend one. Perhaps we need an east and west KAP also. Everyone seemed to enjoy so much last years' and with all the postings I felt as if I were there.
> ...


Wonderful news on the help, it's hard to get much done when you are in pain. I hope you have a great trip to Bubba Gumps.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My sister says the wee ones are doing better. Moriah is expected to heal completely even though hers involved her kidneys. Yay.
> 
> My nephew who had the brain aneurysm is starting back into landscaping again. Has lots of work and his wife started cleaning houses, so they will manage.


Wonderful news on both counts. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Here I am at DD#2 again with dogs and chickens, plus GKs as well this time. DSIL is doing a charity bike ride tomorrow. London to Newcastle in 24hrs. A distance of about 306 miles! Must be mad! DD has to drive up to pick him up and bring him home on Sunday so that's the reason I'm here. In addition the other two GDs decided to come and visit so I have four teenagers here! Great fun as it's not often I get them all together at the same time without a parent!
> On Sunday I have to be home in time to throw my things in a bag and get myself organised ready to leave early on Monday morning to go and visit DS in Poland. I will be there all week so may not have much time to keep up with KTP, but I'll be thinking of you and will try and take some photos to add to the KTP holiday experience.


Have a great time with the Grands, they'll keep you on your toes. 

Have a safe trip to Poland next week, and hoping for a great visit.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, y'all, I am ready to unveil one of the big projects from the last few days: I used the Charlotte lace pattern for a shawl
> 
> That is absolutely beautiful!! And the color is just the right warmth for hugs!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I used a 3.25mm needle (size 3 US) and fingering weight yarn.
> 
> I am overwhelmed that everyone has commented so kindly on it!


It's true though, it's absolutely stunning. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I won $57 today on a scratch off.  Hardly a fortune though. lol


Still something- you can get something you wan tthat you wouldn't otherwise get though.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I won $57 today on a scratch off.  Hardly a fortune though. lol


You won't be retiring this week then!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

angelam said:


> You won't be retiring this week then!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My application papers have been posted now on Tuesday to get the Guardianship people to look at what they are doing to us both. You cannot interfere with Her Majesty's Mail- but I do expect a bit of 'Shit to hit the fan', if you will excuse the British- when the family finds out what I have done.


Well, I guess that should get things stirred up. You take care and be carefull. HUGS


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well, I guess that should get things stirred up. You take care and be carefull. HUGS


I have had a very long resting day, what is now yesterday- we have just turned into Sunday- so am feeling much better. Emotionally and physically I was feeling really wrung out. Thanks so much for the hugs, and right back atcha! How are things with little Serena and her Mum?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorleena, I just love the Charlotte shawl, you are so clever.


Ditto... It is stunning! Great job.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> And new nets appeared flowing across the world and bringing all of us on KTP to a glorious knitapalooza!


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: I like this....maybe they knitted a magic carpet. I've always wanted to ride one of those! :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Cmaliza, oh but of course room for yarn. It will be in the loft as at 72 I do not feel like climbing a ladder daily.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: good plan


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> For those who wanted to hear the musical marble run. Won't sound as good as in person, but will give you an idea how the tone changes. Have a few runaway marbles. LOL
> 
> I hope this video works. My first one if it does. Tried one before but it didn't work. Had to laugh, it said plug in, do you trust this site, or something like that, and it was KP.
> 
> ...


~~~I got it beautifully! Thanks! Mine worked straight up....runaway marbles & all!
:thumbup: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Dinner in the Fingerlakes high up overlooking Skaneateles from the 1820 House, a restaurant. If you only saw the house you would never know that inside a chef extraordinaire works and lives with his family upstairs. A lovely garden to feed us fresh veggies with and a view that is like being in Heaven.


~~~Fabulous photos! Thanks for sharing the drama of the skies! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie...Sure hope good comes from this. "You know who" likes to think she can do whatever she wants to you and get away with it. Looks like she picked the wrong lady. Hope you get the help & support you need with this. Hope the friends within the family that you have will remain friends and not just blindly go to her side.


~~~Ditto ditto ditto from me, too! Really hoping for a significant change! {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Ditto ditto ditto from me, too! Really hoping for a significant change! {{{hugs}}}


My common sense tells me we are still a long way from resolving the issues. But meantime all hugs and good wishes are gratefully accepted. Joy in Goulburn and I are working on a strategy, for the three weeks I will be over there. She is quite convinced that the un-named one is breaking NSW law.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My common sense tells me we are still a long way from resolving the issues. But meantime all hugs and good wishes are gratefully accepted. Joy in Goulburn and I are working on a strategy, for the three weeks I will be over there. She is quite convinced that the un-named one is breaking NSW law.


~~~I have felt that all along....she is breaking all kinds of laws! Glad you have a friend helping! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I didn't know to leave a comment either, so please tell her how much I enjoyed it too. Such a beautiful lady with gorgeous photographs.


~~~Add me to that list....it's a nice site. Loved the video of the groom swan. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I have felt that all along....she is breaking all kinds of laws! Glad you have a friend helping! :thumbup:


God's Laws not least.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just checking in to keep y'all up to date on the KAP afghans. Nittergma took the two that I'd gotten all joined together last Sunday. She, too, admired all your lovely work. She will weave in all the ends--there are lots of them!! and make whatever edgings seem suitable to her.
> 
> I've 10 squares left to join to the third afghan and then I'll make the edging and weave in those ends.
> 
> ...


~~~You get special stars for doing this! Nittergma, too! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

marlark said:


> There are some British magazines- The love of knitting and the Love of Crocheting which have very clear directions in the back of the magazines as to all of the operations of either yarn activity. Often with pictures and each issue addresses pictorially a particular issue.
> I have found them to be very instructive. Also there is a
> wwwKnitting for Dummies and Crocheting for Dummies
> which gve very clear pictures and often videos very slowly so you can see the operation. You may like these.


~~~Thanks! I will check them out!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, y'all, I am ready to unveil one of the big projects from the last few days: I used the Charlotte lace pattern for a shawl--I do still want to do a cardigan, but this one just came together somehow--and I call it Charlotte the Fourth because it is the fourth incarnation of this lace. I have put the charts together in the document but am wondering if one of you would be willing to read through the pattern and take a look at the charts to see if they are clear? Here's a picture (hope it's not huge)!


~~~My oh my oh my! SOOOOO beautiful! Charlotte must be beaming! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> God's Laws not least.


~~~absolutely!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, y'all, I am ready to unveil one of the big projects from the last few days: I used the Charlotte lace pattern for a shawl--I do still want to do a cardigan, but this one just came together somehow--and I call it Charlotte the Fourth because it is the fourth incarnation of this lace. I have put the charts together in the document but am wondering if one of you would be willing to read through the pattern and take a look at the charts to see if they are clear? Here's a picture (hope it's not huge)!


just caught up with this greatpattern :thumbup:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Help! Where do I find the new Tea Party?
I'm so far behind and now I've missed this weeks tea party.
Sept 19 2014
Thanks


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Help! Where do I find the new Tea Party?
> I'm so far behind and now I've missed this weeks tea party.
> Sept 19 2014
> Thanks


Here it is: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-285625-1.html

See you there.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

KatyNora said:


> Here it is: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-285625-1.html
> 
> See you there.


Thank you, thank you. This is what happens when one becomes so far behind. Thanks a million once again.


----------

